# Test Enanthate Homebrew!



## jjcooper

Got some clobber on the way from Research Lab Supply!


*Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter .45 Micron Pore Size (PVDF)*FILTWMSTRSF45MI2*400 ml Bomex Glass Beaker*BOTT400BOMXB1*Benzyl Alcohol USP 50ml (1.7oz)*SOLVBA501*Benzyl Benzoate USP 50ml (1.7oz)*SOLVBB501*100ml Filtered Grapeseed Oil*OILSFGPS1001*100 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial*STERCL1001*20 ml Clear Sealed Sterile Glass Vial*STERCL205*Terumo 18g x 1.5' Qty 10*NEEDTER18G1.5C1*Exel SYRINGE Only 20ML Eccentric Luer Slip 10 COUNT*SYROEX20ELA1

Just need the compound now, this will be sorted in due time, basically i want to make 100ml dosed at 300mg/ML Test E

Just wondered what you folks think 600mg/2ml will go in like? loads of PIP? iv ran Sus 250mg/ml ran at 2 ml before and the fresh injecting site pip i could deal with no biggie, i actually don't mind pip! do you think 600mg a week is ok for a second cycle?

So basically just would like someone to glance over my quantity's? and do you think its worth making 100ml at once?

Oil -------------------- 57.50 ml's

Powder/compound -- 30.00 grams

Benzyl benzoate ----- 18 ml's

Benzyl Alcohol ------- 2 ml's

To make a total of 100 mils of test E at 300mg/ml are my numbers correct?

Also if i get 100 grams of compound and only use 30 grams, whats the best way to store the other 90 grams? and what will the shelf life of the powder? i imagine the test mix 300mg should mix ok! what will the shelf life of the made up compound?

Alot of questions but don't want to balls up thanks 

J


----------



## jjcooper

Bump anyone?


----------



## Rick89

Interesting to see how you get on doing a homebrew, keep us updated how it all goes mate as will be a good read.


----------



## jjcooper

yeah **** sorry chaps been a long day, and you wouldn't believe where, college doing math's chemistry biology and physics. 70 grams  got there in the end Yeh no problem, i plan on taking pics and doing a mini explanation of how i did it etc


----------



## 12sec1/4

Look forward to the outcome!


----------



## jjcooper

Anyone about to answer these questions?


----------



## 12sec1/4

jjcooper said:


> yeah **** sorry chaps been a long day, and you wouldn't believe where, college doing math's chemistry biology and physics. 70 grams  got there in the end Yeh no problem, i plan on taking pics and doing a mini explanation of how i did it etc


Before you do a write up I would just PM a mod and ask if it's breaking the rules... Would be a shame to get a ban if it is against the rules... At least you will know without upseting anybody..


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

^^^^^

i got a link that might help but ill wait to see if the mods give the go ahead for this thread


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS

Either your maths is worse than mine, or mine is worse than I thought lol


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-test-enanthate-conversion.shtml

btw a member called apple knows his stuff about homebrewing, might be worth listening to him if he pops in


----------



## Ukmeathead

Good stuff would like to know how you get on, is it cheaper making your own the buying it ?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ukmeathead said:


> Good stuff would like to know how you get on, is it cheaper making your own the buying it ?


LOTS


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done for giving it a go!! I would dare incase i done something wrong.


----------



## Fatstuff

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done for giving it a go!! I would dare incase i done something wrong.


apparently its easier than making a cake


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fatstuff said:


> apparently its easier than making a cake


Just watched a few videos on it you are right it looks easy, the only problem i see is geting a reliable source for the powder they could mix it with anything.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS

especially if it's one of them cakes on 'ace of cakes'


----------



## Rick89

Its getting the raw materials, and knowing their purities that would be the problem, but not impossible.


----------



## apple

lets see-

300mgs ml painless ...

possable but imo your going to need eo

you must of paid a damm lot for the shipping from rs in usa there a total rip off and if you look right you can source everything in the uk and save that shipping cost (i bet you paid around 110 quid for shipping)

anyway

you dident need to buy filted oil from them becasue you can use grape seed oil from asda that is exacly the same ,yes ok they say on rs theres is ups but not once i have had any problems useing asda 500ml gso for 2.99 500ml

makeing 30ml test e @ 300mgs/ml is as easy as 1 2 3

add the ammount of oil needed to a beaker (i use eo)

heat to around 30 degrees

dump powder in and give it a whirl untillall power has melted and the mixisnice and clear

add bb/ba

give a whirl

now i like to filter my gear when itsnice and wramit makes life a hell of alot easyer .....

100ml test e at 300mgs/ml

oil 57.5ml (again i use eo)

powder 30 grams

ba 2ml

bb 18ml


----------



## Rick89

Wow would love to give this a go


----------



## 0000_soldier

homebrew on open forum, i hope your using a proxie. Uk personal use is ok but not ur own lab.


----------



## apple

0000_soldier said:


> homebrew on open forum, i hope your using a proxie. Uk personal use is ok but not ur own lab.


thanks for the heads up ..lol

there are many forums that have home brew chat out in the open and infact a damm lot of usa boards have it too were as you may well know steroids are deamed as highly illegal there ..

anyway -

ALL INFOMATION I GIVE OUT IS FOR RESERCH PURPOSE ONLY ,I DO NOT PROMOTE OR BACK THE MAKEING OF ANABOLIC STEROIDS .....

that better ?

just becasue a dude wants to make some aas up for himself dont mean he is running his own lab ,alot of people dont like to use under ground labs these days as its becomeing common knowlage to the avarage joe on how tobrew your own steroids so it could be possable that some labs out there aremade by a guy who lives down the road from and smokes 40 ciggs a day ...who knows??


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> lets see-
> 
> 300mgs ml painless ...
> 
> possable but imo your going to need eo
> 
> you must of paid a damm lot for the shipping from rs in usa there a total rip off and if you look right you can source everything in the uk and save that shipping cost (i bet you paid around 110 quid for shipping)
> 
> anyway
> 
> you dident need to buy filted oil from them becasue you can use grape seed oil from asda that is exacly the same ,yes ok they say on rs theres is ups but not once i have had any problems useing asda 500ml gso for 2.99 500ml
> 
> makeing 30ml test e @ 300mgs/ml is as easy as 1 2 3
> 
> add the ammount of oil needed to a beaker (i use eo)
> 
> heat to around 30 degrees
> 
> dump powder in and give it a whirl untillall power has melted and the mixisnice and clear
> 
> add bb/ba
> 
> give a whirl
> 
> now i like to filter my gear when itsnice and wramit makes life a hell of alot easyer .....
> 
> 100ml test e at 300mgs/ml
> 
> oil 57.5ml (again i use eo)
> 
> powder 30 grams
> 
> ba 2ml
> 
> bb 18ml


Good to know about the asda trick and all that clobber came to £70 delivered!

Thanks for that mate, guess who's getting PM's if i get stuck, did you get a little thermometer to gauge the 30degrees pal? what do you warm it in? beaker in a pan on the gas? cheers pal!


----------



## jjcooper

No im not making it just interested!


----------



## 12sec1/4

I have everything needed to make up a batch except the raw materials which I'm pretty sure I can get (just havn't bothered yet).

Apart from that I need a large barrel as I'm not doing it through a 2ml...!

TBH, I put all the stuff in the wardrobe... But now my fingers are itching again!


----------



## Rick89

Isnt there problems getting the raw materials, or is it easier than thought ( Ive seen lots of sources but what are the legality issues with importing), and how can you be certain of their purity?Is there a way of testing apart from sending it off to a lab??


----------



## jjcooper

Specific melting points is a way of checking what the compound is! like say test E will melt at a different temp to another Test or say a blended test i believe, erm things like smell, and how the powder looks are a give away i think too, but the only 100% certain way would be a lab i suppose.

Also i think on another thread on here i read about importing from say china is that the customs have more serious things to deal with, a recommendation from one chap was to keep the amounts low like 100g, and get it delivered to neighbour,, by accident  or a rented mailbox if worried about tracking, but imo you need good knowledge on sources to order off the web, alot of scammers, but thats a whole different thing so we will leave it there  but apple seems to know his stuff so he best have an empty pm box when i knacker summat up lol


----------



## 12sec1/4

I hope to god it's not your ass you knacker up! :lol:


----------



## Duc999

I use Grapeseed oil, Benzyl Benzoate, Ethyl Oleate and Benzyl Alcohol.

Depending on what I'm making and the concentration depends on the amount of Ethyl Oleate

I use. The Ethyl Oleate really thins things out and will carry more hormone than oil alone.

http://absinth.greatnow.com/calcpowder2.html


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Specific melting points is a way of checking what the compound is! like say test E will melt at a different temp to another Test or say a blended test i believe, erm things like smell, and how the powder looks are a give away i think too, but the only 100% certain way would be a lab i suppose.
> 
> Also i think on another thread on here i read about importing from say china is that the customs have more serious things to deal with, a recommendation from one chap was to keep the amounts low like 100g, and get it delivered to neighbour,, by accident  or a rented mailbox if worried about tracking, but imo you need good knowledge on sources to order off the web, alot of scammers, but thats a whole different thing so we will leave it there  but apple seems to know his stuff so he best have an empty pm box when i knacker summat up lol


I dont have problems with suppliers of the raw materials, just wondered how to test it myself just curious, thanks for starting this thread should be very interesting, keep us all updated.


----------



## jjcooper

Rick89 said:


> I dont have problems with suppliers of the raw materials, just wondered how to test it myself just curious, thanks for starting this thread should be very interesting, keep us all updated.


will do chief!


----------



## jjcooper

i have heard of that stuff mate might give it a bash next time out!


----------



## 1010AD

jjcooper said:


> yeah **** sorry chaps been a long day, and you wouldn't believe where, college doing math's chemistry biology and physics. 70 grams  got there in the end Yeh no problem, i plan on taking pics and doing a mini explanation of how i did it etc


Nice1 that would be interesting but I wouldn't go to much into it coz you'll get some fool who can get hold of the stuff but sadly doesn't know what he's doing properly


----------



## jjcooper

1010AD said:


> Nice1 that would be interesting but I wouldn't go to much into it coz you'll get some fool who can get hold of the stuff but sadly doesn't know what he's doing properly


Yeah fair one chief, maybe create a thread that only responsible people can read  or have so many post's under there belt, or age or summat, there must be a way!

But on the other side of the coin, pictures showing more steps, etc etc, will help people to not make mistakes! instead of following hear say for example!


----------



## brummy

really want to see how this turns out and if u can post a idiots guide how to do this much appreciated lol


----------



## jjcooper

brummy said:


> really want to see how this turns out and if u can post a idiots guide how to do this much appreciated lol


I'll try my best mate, been writing up investigations this week in physics and chemistry, so will be similar to that 

I might even do it in word and e-mail on request to people who are interested and have enough background knowledge and understanding on aas to not harm themselves!


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> I'll try my best mate, been writing up investigations this week in physics and chemistry, so will be similar to that
> 
> I might even do it in word and e-mail on request to people who are interested and have enough background knowledge and understanding on aas to not harm themselves!


I would be very interested in this


----------



## brummy

jjcooper said:


> I'll try my best mate, been writing up investigations this week in physics and chemistry, so will be similar to that
> 
> I might even do it in word and e-mail on request to people who are interested and have enough background knowledge and understanding on aas to not harm themselves!


il be very interested in this mate


----------



## QUEST

this mite be a stupid question but say you had all the"clobber" as jj says.......an you just needed the compond .so could you use an oral steroid like dbol for instance crushed in to a powder an desolved in the oil to make it injectable..... :wacko:


----------



## jjcooper

erm i would have thought that d-bol wouldn't be pure hormone, like probably be bulked with something, for example if you were to weigh a 50mg tab it would probably weigh 100mg for example so would be harder to gauge the mg/ml ratio or dosing, but i'm not 100% not played with many oral aas! But i cant see why you couldn't suspend it in a oil, but would still be c-17aa and still have to go through the liver, so technically would only avoid the first pass of the liver, i might have a read up on this, good question though.


----------



## Rick89

roblee said:


> this mite be a stupid question but say you had all the"clobber" as jj says.......an you just needed the compond .so could you use an oral steroid like dbol for instance crushed in to a powder an desolved in the oil to make it injectable..... :wacko:


Im no expert on the matter and know very little about homebrew but I think Ive read this is possible, but dont hold me to that!


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> erm i would have thought that d-bol wouldn't be pure hormone, like probably be bulked with something, for example if you were to weigh a 50mg tab it would probably weigh 100mg for example, but i'm not 100% not played with many oral aas! But i cant see why you couldn't suspend it in a oil, but would still be c-17aa and still have to go through the liver, so technically would only avoid the first pass of the liver, i might have a read up on this, good question though.


Yes of course Should imagine your right


----------



## Rick89

seems a good read, some very knowledgeable people discussing

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/history/topic/115586-1.html


----------



## apple

roblee said:


> this mite be a stupid question but say you had all the"clobber" as jj says.......an you just needed the compond .so could you use an oral steroid like dbol for instance crushed in to a powder an desolved in the oil to make it injectable..... :wacko:


thats a stuip question mate lol...

dbol have fillersand binders and coluerents so they can be pressed ,shaped ,caped ,filled whatever you want to call it sothats out fo the question

but

you can get raw dbolpwder and makeit into an injectable no problem ,you need a solvent called glucosl(spelling) this **** smels to high heaven and the banned lab use it in there injectables ..

as for knowing if raws are what the source says they are you can do a melting point test as stated

test e will melt at just over room tempand if you rub it between your fingers it will melt into a waxy liquid

eq comes in liquid form and it smells like cat ****

tren a is a yellow cyristal like powder and once bumped in hot oil above its melting point it wil start to oxidise (turn brown) the hotter the oil the more oxidiseing it will do

deca is simlar to test e in regards tomelting points but deca comes in a block of wax (not all the time) if its not a block like wax it will be an off yellow sort of dirty looking clumpy powder were as test is is more of a white

prop is a fine white powder with a high melting point (70-80) if i rember right

test cyp is a bitch and crashes at 200mg/ml plus ,high melting point fine white powder ..

i have talked with a mods on here about aveing a section up for homebrewers posting step by step pictures ect and they said no its wont be a good idea ...why?

becasueif some guy gets it wrong and fuks himself up then the blame could turn towards uk forum and it could end you bad for ukm rep ,i agree with this tbo


----------



## Rick89

Great info there mate thanks very much, will rep you again when can :thumb:


----------



## jake87

very interesting read. of course the only downside to this being discussed is someone getting hold of this info to make to make their own, not bothering about quality control and before you know it the uk(?) market is flooded with moody gear


----------



## apple

jake87 said:


> very interesting read. of course the only downside to this being discussed is someone getting hold of this info to make to make their own, not bothering about quality control and before you know it the uk(?) market is flooded with moody gear


too late for that mate ,you would be totaly shocked if you done your reserch ..

remeber this might be new to you but this (ugl,s) have been going on for round 15 and the last say 5 years the ammount of newlabs that have poped up is unreal and i know for a fact (well i am almost certain) that a dammmm lot of these are made by your avavge guy who has done the minium of reserch ...

all is not what it seems when it comes to ugl,s mate


----------



## jake87

fair point. would be an eye opener to find out what some of these ugls are set up like if you look beyond the packaging


----------



## apple

jake87 said:


> fair point. would be an eye opener to find out what some of these ugls are set up like if you look beyond the packaging


just some images for you ....now dont go ruunning thinking ..oh s hit amnever useing an ugl again becasue these pictures are prob from far east contries were they dont give a flying fuk tbo ..


----------



## visionp

apple said:


> lets see-
> 
> 300mgs ml painless ...
> 
> possable but imo your going to need eo
> 
> you must of paid a damm lot for the shipping from rs in usa there a total rip off and if you look right you can source everything in the uk and save that shipping cost (i bet you paid around 110 quid for shipping)
> 
> anyway
> 
> you dident need to buy filted oil from them becasue you can use grape seed oil from asda that is exacly the same ,yes ok they say on rs theres is ups but not once i have had any problems useing asda 500ml gso for 2.99 500ml
> 
> makeing 30ml test e @ 300mgs/ml is as easy as 1 2 3
> 
> add the ammount of oil needed to a beaker (i use eo)
> 
> heat to around 30 degrees
> 
> dump powder in and give it a whirl untillall power has melted and the mixisnice and clear
> 
> add bb/ba
> 
> give a whirl
> 
> now i like to filter my gear when itsnice and wramit makes life a hell of alot easyer .....
> 
> 100ml test e at 300mgs/ml
> 
> oil 57.5ml (again i use eo)
> 
> powder 30 grams
> 
> ba 2ml
> 
> bb 18ml


That sounds really easy just need a massive syringe to filter and hey presto could be done in literally minutes.

So tempted myself to have ago


----------



## apple

visionp said:


> That sounds really easy just need a massive syringe to filter and hey presto could be done in literally minutes.
> 
> So tempted myself to have ago


why do you need a massive syringe to filter ?

i use a 5ml syringe -

lets say -

100ml in a galss beaker-warm

draw 5ml up with a 5ml syringe

add filter

filter into vial

take syringe off

draw 5ml

add filter

filter 5ml into vial

bingo -10ml vial done

next ......


----------



## apple

also the problem with big syringes that the psi (preasure) becomes so low its realy hard to filter ,useing a smaller syringe makes the psi alot higher and makes the flow of the oil thu the filter alot better but if your not carefull and add to much preasure you can blow the filter membraime and you have to start over ..


----------



## Rick89

wow you really know your sh!t apple


----------



## visionp

See your point just thought it would save time to use a 20ml syringe to filter. The OP has not got 10ml vials on his shopping list.


----------



## apple

Rick89 said:


> wow you really know your sh!t apple


reserch mate its the key...

just passing on the info i know dont brew now as i dont really have time to i dont even cycle just use a trt dose every 10 days(script) but i have brewed and used for my own personal use but them days are over


----------



## jake87

yeh nice one apple. its fascinating to read about all this


----------



## apple

visionp said:


> See your point just thought it would save time to use a 20ml syringe to filter. The OP has not got 10ml vials on his shopping list.


yesa 20mlsyringe is more that useable its just i found useing a smaller syringe speeded up the filtering process.

there aremedia bottle filters (bottle topfilters) that you can use ...

for example

500ml glass beaker with large filter membrain at the bottomand a valve at the side with another bottle attached to the bottom of the bottle top filter

you add a tube to the valve and have a hand preasre pump you pumpand it filters the oil thu the memebrain into a strile beaker attached .never used one but have seen them on the sites like rs


----------



## Rick89

apple said:


> reserch mate its the key...
> 
> just passing on the info i know dont brew now as i dont really have time to i dont even cycle just use a trt dose every 10 days(script) but i have brewed and used for my own personal use but them days are over


Many thanks for sharing your knowledge, very good thread thanks, im going to research this and give it a go when get a chance


----------



## Rick89

apple said:


> yesa 20mlsyringe is more that useable its just i found useing a smaller syringe speeded up the filtering process.
> 
> there aremedia bottle filters (bottle topfilters) that you can use ...
> 
> for example
> 
> 500ml glass beaker with large filter membrain at the bottomand a valve at the side with another bottle attached to the bottom of the bottle top filter
> 
> you add a tube to the valve and have a hand preasre pump you pumpand it filters the oil thu the memebrain into a strile beaker attached .never used one but have seen them on the sites like rs


Ive seen this before I think


----------



## Rick89

this????


----------



## apple

Rick89 said:


> Many thanks for sharing your knowledge, very good thread thanks, im going to research this and give it a go when get a chance


no problem man ,dont get much time on here as of late but its nice getting on here ...


----------



## Duc999

Get yourself a large syringe and mastic gun like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-FAIMG-Mastic-Gun-425MM/dp/B0001GS032

Filtering large amounts is a killer.

also make sure you have a couple of ml's of oil to put through the filters after filtering to flush the hormone out of the filter.

you really don't want to be leaving the filter full of gear.


----------



## apple

Rick89 said:


> this????
> 
> View attachment 64497


sort of -


----------



## apple

Duc999 said:


> Get yourself a large syringe and mastic gun like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-FAIMG-Mastic-Gun-425MM/dp/B0001GS032
> 
> Filtering large amounts is a killer.
> 
> also make sure you have a couple of ml's of oil to put through the filters after filtering to flush the hormone out of the filter.
> 
> you really don't want to be leaving the filter full of gear.


that i have tryed with a 100ml syringe and its a bloody pain in the ass mate,alsoyou dont need a couple of ml,s of oil at the end to flush the filer you can do this with air .....but yes you can do it with oil too ...


----------



## Duc999

So have I often and its far better than cramping painful fingers trying to filter a large vol through a 5ml.

As long as you take it easy and don't put too much pressure on the filters membrane.


----------



## apple

Duc999 said:


> So have I often and its far better than cramping painful fingers trying to filter a large vol through a 5ml.
> 
> As long as you take it easy and don't put too much pressure on the filters membrane.


done right filtering is not a pain at all ,i have no problem pushing 10ml of warm eo thu a .45 nylon filter in 8-10 secondswith only very slight preasure


----------



## Duc999

10ml of EO is a little different to the 100ml of oil he said he was planning on making.

Is he planning on using EO it's not on his list?

100ml of grapeseed at 300mg/ml will be a real pain in the hand.


----------



## Themanabolic

roblee said:


> this mite be a stupid question but say you had all the"clobber" as jj says.......an you just needed the compond .so could you use an oral steroid like dbol for instance crushed in to a powder an desolved in the oil to make it injectable..... :wacko:


No, Because the tablets have filler in them, such as lactose, talc, flour, depending on the lab. Definitely not a good idea to do!

If you could access raw dbol powder the main benefit would be increased bioavailability, so you could use lower dose, but really not worth the effort if you ask me.


----------



## jjcooper

visionp said:


> See your point just thought it would save time to use a 20ml syringe to filter. The OP has not got 10ml vials on his shopping list.


Have these already, i have 5mls and 10 mls already at home


----------



## jjcooper

Duc999 said:


> 10ml of EO is a little different to the 100ml of oil he said he was planning on making.
> 
> Is he planning on using EO it's not on his list?
> 
> 100ml of grapeseed at 300mg/ml will be a real pain in the hand.


Yeah im doing 100ml but this will be made in a bigish beaker then filtered 10ml at a time into a 100ml sterile vile, from there i can decant the sterile aas into smaller 20ml sterile vials as and when! yes i agree 10ml at a time will take a while, but i have patience and care so all should be good!


----------



## Rick89

Ive been doing alot of research and decided Im going to do this for my next cycle seems simple IMO, but will carry on reading loads


----------



## Rick89

Am i right in thinking once I have done the original heating and gone on to be passed through the watman filter there i no need to bake it again, just asking as some say they do this but others do not, I have read baking it again can destroy certain hromones like test e and deca because of their low melting points??


----------



## jjcooper

Rick89 said:


> Ive been doing alot of research and decided Im going to do this for my next cycle seems simple IMO, but will carry on reading loads


Yeah it's worth it as apple say's we don't know what the UGL labs look like were buying off and how accurate the mg/ml is! at least this way you can quality control!


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Yeah it's worth it as apple say's we don't know what the UGL labs look like were buying off and how accurate the mg/ml is! at least this way you can quality control!


For me its simple decision really as I am on a tight budget it will save me a fckin fortune, will be fun and will know exactly what mg/ml Im using, also read that homebrew tren is kicks UGL trens ass lol, but seriously though it will be nice to know what strength it is.


----------



## methos

Interesting stuff. Is it really that easy. May have to think about it myself.


----------



## QUEST

http://www.tugagym.info/?p=270

looks like we all could av a go ....lol


----------



## Rick89

From what I gather it is really easy, Im a keen to give it a go now


----------



## Mitch.

I'm tempted to make my own in future.

Next cycle I will buy ready made as I live in a shared house at uni and don't want everyone knowing but when back at home I could make enough for a year or two.

Not asking for sources but is it easy to find a seller of raw powder online and not get ripped off in any way?

Alibaba was mentioned to me but not sure on that one. It seems similar to people selling 'Var' on eBay that turn out to be TT.


----------



## Rick89

Mitch6689 said:


> I'm tempted to make my own in future.
> 
> Next cycle I will buy ready made as I live in a shared house at uni and don't want everyone knowing but when back at home I could make enough for a year or two.
> 
> Not asking for sources but is it easy to find a seller of raw powder online and not get ripped off in any way?
> 
> Alibaba was mentioned to me but not sure on that one. It seems similar to people selling 'Var' on eBay that turn out to be TT.


there are ways and means to ensure that they are a real company and will send you product and will be feedback, etc,but as far as if the raw materials will be pure I dont know but there is ways to ensure your buying from a legit company which Im sure would sell genuine products as they are trading and people are regularly buying from them.

Then youve got customs, I have spoke to many who successfuly import 100g or so at a time of raw powders and have no problems at all, but you never know, Im sure they wouldnt bat an eye unless your dealing in larger amount (kilo every month etc), as your obv UGL manufacturing for selling.

The process of making it after much research seems easy as baking a cake to me.


----------



## jjcooper

Glad my thread has got people thinking!  research is key in this though! don't rush it...


----------



## Mitch.

Rick89 said:


> there are ways and means to ensure that they are a real company and will send you product and will be feedback, etc,but as far as if the raw materials will be pure I dont know but there is ways to ensure your buying from a legit company which Im sure would sell genuine products as they are trading and people are regularly buying from them.
> 
> Then youve got customs, I have spoke to many who successfuly import 100g or so at a time of raw powders and have no problems at all, but you never know, Im sure they wouldnt bat an eye unless your dealing in larger amount (kilo every month etc), as your obv UGL manufacturing for selling.
> 
> The process of making it after much research seems easy as baking a cake to me.


Cheers mate.

I will have a look around and see what I find.



jjcooper said:


> Glad my thread has got people thinking!  research is key in this though! don't rush it...


Something I've been thinking on for a while. There was a thread a while ago on home-brewing and had a really good step-by-step guide linked in it.

I've been reading up loads on it. It's just the purchasing of the powder that has stopped me.


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Glad my thread has got people thinking!  research is key in this though! don't rush it...


Has had me reading for about 9 hours straight on home brewing ha ha, Im not letting this one go :lol:

Seriously though in my opinion its very tempting in a number of ways

1. dirt cheap, the cost is a fraction of the price of even the cheapest UGL products on the market, so more money for food.

2. you know exactly where its been made and how, where as Im sure with the demand that some UGL have to produce they get sloppy at times Im sure, I have read of many floaters and hairs etc in certain labs, even labs with decent rep. I have even read of labs not filtering their brew and relying on the BB and BA to create a sterile product, I dont know how true it is but would not surprise me

3. it seems very simple, and getting the equipment is not hard either


----------



## jjcooper

Rick89 said:


> Has had me reading for about 9 hours straight on home brewing ha ha, Im not letting this one go :lol:
> 
> Seriously though in my opinion its very tempting in a number of ways
> 
> 1. dirt cheap, the cost is a fraction of the price of even the cheapest UGL products on the market, so more money for food.
> 
> 2. you know exactly where its been made and how, where as Im sure with the demand that some UGL have to produce they get sloppy at times Im sure, I have read of many floaters and hairs etc in certain labs, even labs with decent rep. I have even read of labs not filtering their brew and relying on the BB and BA to create a sterile product, I dont know how true it is but would not surprise me
> 
> 3. it seems very simple, and getting the equipment is not hard either


Just the original outlay of money, then your good to go, and it will keep you stocked up for long enough  so like you say more money for calories!


----------



## jake87

keep us updated Rick.


----------



## Rick89

jake87 said:


> keep us updated Rick.


Will do mate but wont be for few weeks yet I would of thought JJ will be done first


----------



## 6083

Has anyone any experience of homebrewing using Finaplix Pellets for cattle and the test prop pellets?, would these survive coming through customs and isnt the quality of product at the end likely to be higher than using chinese powders?


----------



## Rick89

GTT said:


> Has anyone any experience of homebrewing using Finaplix Pellets for cattle and the test prop pellets?, would these survive coming through customs and isnt the quality of product at the end likely to be higher than using chinese powders?


I havent experience but from what Ive gathered it harder than brewing from powders (which appears is simple enough), also the powders if sourced correctly will be quality, more than likely most UGL will be buying raws from china as they are the main manufacturer and there for have the power to supply big amounts at constant rate for cheapest prices available, so I would imagine the quality of them (from the right supplier) is just as good as pallets and UGL juice on the market


----------



## 12sec1/4

You can buy fina pellets off the Internet from the UK... Google is your friend!


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> Has anyone any experience of homebrewing using Finaplix Pellets for cattle and the test prop pellets?, would these survive coming through customs and isnt the quality of product at the end likely to be higher than using chinese powders?


pellets are a pain in the ass ...they have to be crushed ,washed with a coffe filter ect

stick to powders imo but tren can run expencive so its upto you


----------



## apple

Mitch6689 said:


> I'm tempted to make my own in future.
> 
> Next cycle I will buy ready made as I live in a shared house at uni and don't want everyone knowing but when back at home I could make enough for a year or two.
> 
> Not asking for sources but is it easy to find a seller of raw powder online and not get ripped off in any way?
> 
> Alibaba was mentioned to me but not sure on that one. It seems similar to people selling 'Var' on eBay that turn out to be TT.


stay away from alibaba mate .


----------



## Duc999

GTT said:


> Has anyone any experience of homebrewing using Finaplix Pellets for cattle and the test prop pellets?, would these survive coming through customs and isnt the quality of product at the end likely to be higher than using chinese powders?


I have, for a number of years it was all that was available here in the USA.

I use the Methanol method of extracting the tren, then washing it out of the methanol to form

trenA powder. Then mix like you would any other powder.

I never liked the online Fina kits.


----------



## d4ead

great thread.


----------



## Mitch.

apple said:


> stay away from alibaba mate .


Rip offs?

Tried doing google searches of the obvious 'raw testosterone powders' but little results come back in the way of suppliers.

Is there anything else I could search to get a better response? Obviously not names of sites but maybe a more refined search phrase.


----------



## Sureno

lol do you guys need beta testers :whistling:

only messing, very interesting guys, very good ref material for anyone interested in doing this, not that i hold any stature but a sticky would be great for this


----------



## dugger

I'm sure it's pretty easy to MAKE but storing and distributing in a sterile fashion must be pretty difficult. However if it is made for personal use I'd like to know where you get the test compound from and am tempted to have ago at it myself?


----------



## jjcooper

Right little update, checked the tracking for my parcel and it is at the leeds UPS so should be with me tomorrow  will upload pics when i receive it all as part of the journal


----------



## Rick89

dugger said:


> I'm sure it's pretty easy to MAKE but storing and distributing in a sterile fashion must be pretty difficult. However if it is made for personal use I'd like to know where you get the test compound from and am tempted to have ago at it myself?


The raw powders only need to be kept air tight and dry in a cool place, shouldnt be difficult really

Then the brewing process ensure sterile, as long as everything is done by the book its safe enough.

The powders can be obtained but you got to shop about and do your homework


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Right little update, checked the tracking for my parcel and it is at the leeds UPS so should be with me tomorrow  will upload pics when i receive it all as part of the journal


Great stuff mate , are you brewing it tomorrow?


----------



## 12sec1/4

Just got a quote for Tren E power... Wow, I shall not be knocking up any of that just yet!!

The test comes in at a superb price and shall order on payday!


----------



## Fatstuff

jjcooper said:


> Right little update, checked the tracking for my parcel and it is at the leeds UPS so should be with me tomorrow  will upload pics when i receive it all as part of the journal


Is this thread going to be ur journal


----------



## Rick89

12sec1/4 said:


> Just got a quote for Tren E power... Wow, I shall not be knocking up any of that just yet!!
> 
> The test comes in at a superb price and shall order on payday!


Even with all the equipment and a load of pre sealed sterile vials (if you choose these), it is unreal cheap, UGL must be making some serious cash because the profit margins are huge.


----------



## jjcooper

Right all the bits came today ( no compound as of yet ) so got all my consumables, and glassware, oils etc, will post a pic up later tonight!


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Right all the bits came today ( no compound as of yet ) so got all my consumables, and glassware, oils etc, will post a pic up later tonight!


Great stuff, Im excited for you lol

I will be ordering my equipment in next few weeks and give this a bash


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Right all the bits came today ( no compound as of yet ) so got all my consumables, and glassware, oils etc, will post a pic up later tonight!


will look forward to the pictures mate.


----------



## methos

Me too. I've been able to get the compounds for years but have never looked into it as I just presumed it'd be far too complicated. I'm beginning to consider giving it a blast!

Good luck mate and look forward to the pics!


----------



## jjcooper

These are the products i got then, Oil and the Benz all vacuum packed together, with the 20ml final product vials and the 100ml filtration vial!, also the 300ml beaker, 18gauge needles for venting the vials, and 25cc syringes, and the whatman filters! all came in perfect order and quantity, would recommend research lab supply! just ask them not to put the value of the products on the invoice as customs opened the box and charged me £20 tax, the ****s!

Enjoy


----------



## Rick89

get them to mark is as gift to avoid tax in future


----------



## jjcooper

Rick89 said:


> get them to mark is as gift to avoid tax in future


Been a student it was £20 i could have done without paying! all looks fun though! cant wait, Full log to follow when compound arrives


----------



## Duc999

Just one filter? If so be careful with it.


----------



## jjcooper

Duc999 said:


> Just one filter? If so be careful with it.


I'v got Two mate but there in the same packet! can i re-enforce it with abit of super glue lol


----------



## Duc999

I noticed you have bought your BB and BA the same place as I get mine :thumb:


----------



## Rick89

How much are you going to be brewing to begin with JJ


----------



## jjcooper

100ml first time out  going for a biggie, fill all 5x 20ml vials  hopefully 300mg/ml


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> 100ml first time out  going for a biggie, fill all 5x 20ml vials  hopefully 300mg/ml


You dont think it would be better to try say 30g brew to start then when your confident do the rest, any errors wont be to bad then, although test enanthate should be very simple and hard to get wrong.

Cant wait to see the results good luck,


----------



## apple

your going to need more than 2 filters mate imo,your going to have to get used to filtering so you may use them up faster becasue you dont have any experance ,if you run out and need any more pm me as i am sure i have a box of 50 lieing around somewere


----------



## Fat

What exactly is a homebrew? Making your own gear in a lab?


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> your going to need more than 2 filters mate imo,your going to have to get used to filtering so you may use them up faster becasue you dont have any experance ,if you run out and need any more pm me as i am sure i have a box of 50 lieing around somewere


Oki Doki mate, thanks thats awesome! will my glass beaker be okay say in a clean pan then on the gas on a low light? with no water?


----------



## Rick89

jjcooper said:


> Oki Doki mate, thanks thats awesome! will my glass beaker be okay say in a clean pan then on the gas on a low light? with no water?


Put the beaker into a pan with water mate and heat the water on the stove low heat be patient, it heats the beaker more evenly, alot of very good brewer do it this way


----------



## Rick89

apple said:


> your going to need more than 2 filters mate imo,your going to have to get used to filtering so you may use them up faster becasue you dont have any experance ,if you run out and need any more pm me as i am sure i have a box of 50 lieing around somewere


Agreed better to be safe than sorry


----------



## apple

Rick89 said:


> Put the beaker into a pan with water mate and heat the water on the stove low heat be patient, it heats the beaker more evenly, alot of very good brewer do it this way


i wouldent use warter mate as a heat source ...why\??

because when warter is heated it steams and in turn steam is tiny particvals of warter thats evoparate into the air ,now with all this steam shotting up right near the opening of your beaker it gives a high chance of warter particals falling into the beaker and into your mix this will lead to cloidy final product and maybe visable warter particals in your final product..

it has to be dry heat imo ,he has glass beakers there that can handdle alot of heat so what i would do is just sit hit beaker direct onto his stove flame or its its an eletric cooker thats even better as it acts as a hot plate ..


----------



## Rick89

apple said:


> i wouldent use warter mate as a heat source ...why\??
> 
> because when warter is heated it steams and in turn steam is tiny particvals of warter thats evoparate into the air ,now with all this steam shotting up right near the opening of your beaker it gives a high chance of warter particals falling into the beaker and into your mix this will lead to cloidy final product and maybe visable warter particals in your final product..
> 
> it has to be dry heat imo ,he has glass beakers there that can handdle alot of heat so what i would do is just sit hit beaker direct onto his stove flame or its its an eletric cooker thats even better as it acts as a hot plate ..


Only reason I had was told by some regular brewers (one who really knows his ****) he always does it this way, but you know alot more than me mate so I trust what you say, sounds right in theory you deffo dont water particles of water in the beaker.

There are few different methods done by different brewers, but lke i say apple you are far more knowledgeable so I trust you 

Thanks for helping us newbies on this subject, keep popping in mate.


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> i wouldent use warter mate as a heat source ...why\??
> 
> because when warter is heated it steams and in turn steam is tiny particvals of warter thats evoparate into the air ,now with all this steam shotting up right near the opening of your beaker it gives a high chance of warter particals falling into the beaker and into your mix this will lead to cloidy final product and maybe visable warter particals in your final product..
> 
> it has to be dry heat imo ,he has glass beakers there that can handdle alot of heat so what i would do is just sit hit beaker direct onto his stove flame or its its an eletric cooker thats even better as it acts as a hot plate ..


Awesome pal, i suppose its just like the bunson burners at college! so if there is no sudden change of temp in the fluid been put in ie cold fluid in a red hot glass it wont break! thanks for that apple good info chief!


----------



## Rick89

Ordering my raw this week hopefully :bounce:

feel like a kid at xmas haha


----------



## jjcooper

Rick89 said:


> Ordering my raw this week hopefully :bounce:
> 
> feel like a kid at xmas haha


I said exactly the same thing to someone on a pm like 30 mins ago lol


----------



## rossi.s

Any updates mate


----------



## jjcooper

Yeah hopefully the final bits later this week, and let the brewing commence!

Dont worry i'll keep you all in the loop, if the steps of the procedure are clear enough it might get made a sticky


----------



## cas

nice read, very interesting. even though i will probably never do it, it is something i would like to read and learn about


----------



## apple

Surprised the mods haven't closed this tbo,I don't think they will allow step by step pictures


----------



## Rick89

apple said:


> Surprised the mods haven't closed this tbo,I don't think they will allow step by step pictures


I agree


----------



## cas

dont push for it to be closed, this is interesting


----------



## huge monguss

Fatstuff said:


> apparently its easier than making a cake


My mam is quite good at making cakes think I might ask her to give it a try! lol


----------



## 12sec1/4

As much as I wish for this to be kept open, I can't see the Mod's letting a step by step guide slip through...

Yeah, it's interesting but it brings the forum unwanted attention...


----------



## jjcooper

No problem to me, NO STEP BY STEP PROCEDURE WILL BE POSTED!

Done!


----------



## QUEST

sill let us know the out come tho jj .an few pics of end productd.....


----------



## 12sec1/4

Can't hurt to PM a mod asking if you can step by step it...


----------



## jjcooper

can we not hide it in a subsection of the forum that cant be googled?


----------



## cas

I don't see why it needs to be hidden when there are other forums who openley discuss and show the making of this.

I see this as something that documents your experiance, I can't see why it should be a problem...your not giving out sources or prices of the active substance.

And as a side note the substance is not illegal,iirc its only illegal to buy from a dealer in this country and illegal to sell, nether of which you are doing.


----------



## apple

cas said:


> I don't see why it needs to be hidden when there are other forums who openley discuss and show the making of this.
> 
> I see this as something that documents your experiance, I can't see why it should be a problem...your not giving out sources or prices of the active substance.
> 
> And as a side note the substance is not illegal,iirc its only illegal to buy from a dealer in this country and illegal to sell, nether of which you are doing.


here is why and no offece to the guy who wants to post step by step-

the guy who wants to post step by step pics has zero experance in brewing and if he posts step by step and someone follws his intructions and recipes and fuks up and ends up doing some nasty dammage to themselfs the finger is going to be pointed at uk muscle were the information on how to brew was posted ...


----------



## MrBigorexia

I'm surprised this thread was allowed. There's a good reason everyone went quiet and the forums closed shop on homebrewing a few years ago. Now it's like everyone's forgot what happened. I'm sure the discussion is interesting to some of you, and I don't mean to sound like an old grump, but history has a nasty habit of repeating itself!


----------



## goonerton

MrBigorexia said:


> I'm surprised this thread was allowed. There's a good reason everyone went quiet and the forums closed shop on homebrewing a few years ago. Now it's like everyone's forgot what happened. I'm sure the discussion is interesting to some of you, and I don't mean to sound like an old grump, but history has a nasty habit of repeating itself!


What happened a few years ago then?

Because there are plenty of US forums where home-brewing is discussed regularly and currently, there are plenty of sites with step by step guides and at the very least one with step by step with pics...

I personally(with the basic knowledge i have) feel safer using gear I have converted myself than using UG products. At least I know how meticulous I have been in following sterile procedures, whereas I have no idea how careful whoever has produced UG gear has been.


----------



## skinso

Tried to order vials ect on research lab but they don't deliver to p.o boxes where did the op get yours delivered?


----------



## jjcooper

as stated before, i am not going to post a step by step anymore. end of.


----------



## skinso

It's hardly a step by step I'm asking how u got research labs to deliver, Wouldn't trust ur Homebrew step by step as uve no experience in it, would be like the blind leading the blind


----------



## jjcooper

Wasn't aimed at you!


----------



## skinso

JJ did u pay $80 delivery?


----------



## jjcooper

$50 i payed, but the stuffs cheapest i could find so went for it! there was somthing about people using supermarket oil so might be worth looking into that!


----------



## skinso

Everything is cheap, they have no whatman sterile filters at the moment everything else can to under $40 but delivery was $80, gonna try find the test compound before I order


----------



## jjcooper

yeah probs best to do that tbh mate, but if your certain that you want to do it, you will eventually find a way to get the powder!


----------



## skinso

Seen the powders on another bb website I was a member of a while back but u have to pay to join


----------



## Hendrix

Am loving this thread, I thought the Booty one was good, but great stuff.

Will be giving this a go myself. My brother is a chemistry wizard, will bribe him with hookers. lol


----------



## Sk1nny

im gonna order my raws in the next few weeks and brew up a years worth strictly for personal use. was tempted to put it in 100ml vials but the seal would prob be screwed after too many uses so prob go for 20mls.

im going to follow the recipee kindly provided by Apple

havent made my mind up about where to order equipment from yet but i need to stock up on needles and barrels etc so prob go for a big order from one place


----------



## apple

Sk1nny said:


> im gonna order my raws in the next few weeks and brew up a years worth strictly for personal use. was tempted to put it in 100ml vials but the seal would prob be screwed after too many uses so prob go for 20mls.
> 
> im going to follow the recipee kindly provided by Apple
> 
> havent made my mind up about where to order equipment from yet but i need to stock up on needles and barrels etc so prob go for a big order from one place


100ml vials would be too big imo mate as you said the rubber would get hammard and could cause problems ..

if you need any more help with anything just ask mate ..


----------



## 12sec1/4

I have my source for Raws now but will wait till the new year before I start my brew!

I was shocked at the cost of the Tren E raw! But the Test is within reason...

I'm actually really looking forward to this... Like my new little project!


----------



## Sk1nny

apple said:


> 100ml vials would be too big imo mate as you said the rubber would get hammard and could cause problems ..
> 
> if you need any more help with anything just ask mate ..


Appreciate the offer mate and im sure I'll take you up on it too :thumbup1:


----------



## 12sec1/4

Any updates on this? How did things go for anybody that got out the bunson burner? :lol:

Would be good to know if peeps were happy with the outcome or are you all still in your Hospital beds?!


----------



## Sk1nny

Haven't ordered my raws yet as I am not happy using pre sterilised vials As I would have to perforate the stopper with two needles then store for a length of time. I'm looking into using unsterilised vials and buying the crimping tools with flip off lids but I'm not too sure about the huge list of items that's going to be needed and dust extraction etc. prob over worrying tbh but if I'm going to do it I will do it right


----------



## 12sec1/4

Sk1nny said:


> Haven't ordered my raws yet as I am not happy using pre sterilised vials As I would have to perforate the stopper with two needles then store for a length of time. I'm looking into using unsterilised vials and buying the crimping tools with flip off lids but I'm not too sure about the huge list of items that's going to be needed and dust extraction etc. prob over worrying tbh but if I'm going to do it I will do it right


Yeah I know what you mean about breaking the seal... I saw the crimping tools on a chinese website. Problem was I had to buy 100 of them! :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

Update powder ordered! about a day left till delivery will be brewing at the W/E


----------



## apple

12sec1/4 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean about breaking the seal... I saw the crimping tools on a chinese website. Problem was I had to buy 100 of them! :lol:


Buy a 100 what mate?


----------



## jjcooper

Right got the powder today! gunna brew tonight, apple you hanging around incase i get stuck ( shouldn't like but ya never know )

Right making 100ml 300mg/ml pretty confident i can do it like! just check ratios for me apple

Oil 57.50ml

Powder 30 grams

BA 2ml

BB 18ml

Filtering into one 100ml vile then putting it into 20ml vials once sterile!

quick one my oil has a metal cover over the rubber stopper how do u guys remove these?

Cant wait well excited


----------



## jjcooper

Here is the powder! smells really strong like plastic been melted! crystal like powder quite cold in the house so hasn't melt or gone waxy! going to do the between the fingers test before i start with a small pinch of it!

What you guys think look G2G?


----------



## goonerton

If its test e it will definitely feel sticky when you rub small amount under fingers like you say.

If you`re using a syringe filter through a .22 filter by hand 100 ml in one go will be a nightmare and will probably take a full day non stop.

I would personally do 20 ml at a time, especially if its your first go.

I have managed to fashion a little contraption using a hospital syringe driver so that I can balance a weight disc on top of plunger so can leave whilst its filtering, still takes ages but takes the pain out of it lol.

Is very tedious job filtering by hand.


----------



## Rav212

Make a video mate to post up


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Here is the powder! smells really strong like plastic been melted! crystal like powder quite cold in the house so hasn't melt or gone waxy! going to do the between the fingers test before i start with a small pinch of it!
> 
> What you guys think look G2G?
> 
> Looks more like cyp to me
> 
> , fine crystal like powder? Test e what I get is clumpy ,anyway , cyp has a
> 
> Much higher melting point so the dinger test will
> 
> Tell you if
> 
> It's e , solvern and oil amounts look good , as for filtering , a aday to filter 100
> 
> Ml? Don't be silly , can do 100ml in 30 ml when oil is warm
> 
> On iPhone guys so
> 
> Can't give full details
> 
> View attachment 67915


----------



## goonerton

You can filter 100ml in 30mins through a .22 syringe filter in 30 mins!!?? **** me is all I can say to that!!

How hot you heat the oil if you don`t want to risk damaging/melting the filter components?

And how long does the oil stay warm?? Even if was piping hot I still find that unbelievable.

In my experience and I always use slightly warmed oil, the oil will be stone cold within a matter of 15mins or so...Are you sure you`re using .22 filter?? Because without pressing hard enough so that you end up with oil seeping out somewhere it shouldn`t be ,I really can`t see how its even nearly possible to syringe filter with your thumbs at the rate your suggesting...

And if you read the forums that discuss brewing, you will frequently hear people commenting about how arduous a task hand filtering is...If it was possible for 100(heck even 50ml) in half an hour would be people really think that hard?

What size spore filter are you using?

P.S last lost of e i got was pretty fine not at all clumpy when it arrived ...In fact was quite hard visually to tell difference between that and some cialis powder i got ,was only the sticky feeling between fingers that made it certain lol...After a couple weeks at beginning of summer it had turned into solid yellow paste...


----------



## apple

goonerton said:


> You can filter 100ml in 30mins through a .22 syringe filter in 30 mins!!?? **** me is all I can say to that!!
> 
> How hot you heat the oil if you don`t want to risk damaging/melting the filter components?
> 
> And how long does the oil stay warm?? Even if was piping hot I still find that unbelievable.
> 
> In my experience and I always use slightly warmed oil, the oil will be stone cold within a matter of 15mins or so...Are you sure you`re using .22 filter?? Because without pressing hard enough so that you end up with oil seeping out somewhere it shouldn`t be ,I really can`t see how its even nearly possible to syringe filter with your thumbs at the rate your suggesting...
> 
> And if you read the forums that discuss brewing, you will frequently hear people commenting about how arduous a task hand filtering is...If it was possible for 100(heck even 50ml) in half an hour would be people really think that hard?
> 
> What size spore filter are you using?
> 
> A Cronus .2 filter with eo I will get a Vid and post
> 
> P.S last lost of e i got was pretty fine not at all clumpy when it arrived ...In fact was quite hard visually to tell difference between that and some cialis powder i got ,was only the sticky feeling between fingers that made it certain lol...After a couple weeks at beginning of summer it had turned into solid yellow paste...


----------



## jjcooper

Right chaps on with filtering now! about 60ml left to filter, just watching the drips come off the end of the pin not a constant flow as i dont want to fudge it up! but the mixing process is easy! add powder to a beaker add correct weight of compound add BB/BA then apply heat! all dissolved to a fully transperant fluid, i used my hob and a stainless steel pan no water! lowest heat on gas, on smallest hob ring is enough to melt and mix it all!

As for the powder test, as i had it between my fingers a small pinch of powder, it went clumpy and stuck all together, it then went tacky between my fingers!

Also Apple when i made it all to the measurements (did it really accurate) it came to 125ml on the side of the beaker but i think this is to do with the liquid been quite warm it has reduced quite abit! is this normal?

Cheers back to brewing for me


----------



## apple

On iPhone sorry for the quotes

Right I use eo with along with rapeseed oil and a thermometer to just above the melting point of what ever I am Brewig

The filters I use are sterile Cronus .2 nylon and a 5ml syringe to keep psi high , I will get a vid over the weekend as I am about to brew some test e


----------



## goonerton

Ahh OK , possibly the EO is that much thinner makes it so much quicker(?)

TBH have never used EO and generally just always use grapeseed as is easiest and cheapest to get hold of...May have to look into costsof EO if it really makes that much difference in time!


----------



## jjcooper

goonerton said:


> Ahh OK , possibly the EO is that much thinner makes it so much quicker(?)
> 
> TBH have never used EO and generally just always use grapeseed as is easiest and cheapest to get hold of...May have to look into costsof EO if it really makes that much difference in time!


Our GSO is filtering pretty easily!

Just requires patience thats all! slow and steady wins the race...


----------



## goonerton

jjcooper said:


> Our GSO is filtering pretty easily!
> 
> Just requires patience thats all! slow and steady wins the race...


LOL yeh wait till you have done a few times then see if you don`t think is complete pain in @rse lol

How long did it take to do the first 40ml?

P.S didn`t see that you ended up with 125ml! lol so you filtered about 65ml already!! thats good going with gso...or is there more than one of you filtering ?? I notice you said "our"

As for you ending up with 125ml, I would think you must have made a miscalculation somewhere... I have never experienced oil volumising after heating...


----------



## apple

Remember power melts into around 0.75ml per gram


----------



## jjcooper

nope measured 125ml on the beaker! but it made 5 x 20ml vials!

But oil does expand when warm!

So im putting it down to that!

Got some pics will post up when iv eaten and had a drink parched!


----------



## 12sec1/4

apple said:


> Buy a 100 what mate?


I had to buy 100 crimping tools minimum order from them as they were wholesale... TBH I didn't look much further, I'm sure I could source one over here but was looking at the Chinese Market at the time.

I have a question... Test P

Is it possible to brew up at 300mg per ml? Will it hold stable in the oil? If not what's the maximum normally done? Also is it possible to mix a Tri Test ie, 300 Test E and 100 Test P per ml??


----------



## jjcooper

Some photos for you chaps!


----------



## jake87

is the oil crystal clear mate? do you need a lab rat lol


----------



## Hendrix

jjcooper said:


> Some photos for you chaps!
> 
> View attachment 67923
> 
> 
> View attachment 67924




Nice one !!!!


----------



## Zangief

jjcooper said:


> Here is the powder! smells really strong like plastic been melted! crystal like powder quite cold in the house so hasn't melt or gone waxy! going to do the between the fingers test before i start with a small pinch of it!
> 
> What you guys think look G2G?
> 
> View attachment 67915


Do a line i dare ya


----------



## goonerton

jjcooper said:


> nope measured 125ml on the beaker! but it made 5 x 20ml vials!
> 
> But oil does expand when warm!
> 
> So im putting it down to that!
> 
> Got some pics will post up when iv eaten and had a drink parched!


Well I suppose its possible for grapeseed oil to expand slightly when heated but if you used 58mls of oil I cant see that amount expanding by a further 25ml!! I've never noticed any noticeable expansion or never heard of anyone else talking about large increases in volume after heating...

And you can always fit way more than the suggested amount in a vial...You think about a UGL 10ml vial they are usually nowhere near filled to brim but you generally get 10 ml out of vial or as near as damit.

Also unless you used plain oil to flush filters out, you would lose 1 or 2 ml of your gear in filter , so the amount of volume lost there would be dependent on how many filters were used in total.

I have forgotten to take into account powder displacement a few of times and ended up with several more ml and lower mg per ml concentration than I wanted...It doesn`t really matter as long as over ingredient was oil just means that your gear is likely to be more like 240mg per ml rather than 300, providing you are certain that 30g of powder definitely went in that is.


----------



## Guest

jjcooper said:


> Some photos for you chaps!
> 
> View attachment 67923
> 
> 
> View attachment 67924


Thats you sorted for a while then mate, fair play to ya


----------



## jjcooper

jake87 said:


> is the oil crystal clear mate? do you need a lab rat lol


Crystal clear mate! Got another photo closer up


----------



## jjcooper

Amber nectar as you can see  will make the document to email across to peeps if interested! later today!


----------



## goonerton

Last bit of this thread got me thinking, as I said have never noticed any noticeable expansion of oil and never heard of anyone else mention it. But then again I can't remember last time I measured oil before heating , I generally just heat ample oil then draw the ml i want and chuck rest.

Sooo in the interests of science(well bro science) I have just heated 40ml drawn up with 50ml syringe on 220c for an hour and half, after heating redrew....and guess what still 40 ml...

I would suggest you try it yourself mate, heat the same amount of plain oil as you did yesterday then see if it expands by 25 ml!

Then I would check accuracy of beaker...If that is OK you must have made over calculation with at least one ingredient.

If its oil then no probs as you just have weaker concentrate gear.

I would also be cautious with first jab and maybe use only 1/2 ml or so because if is over calc of solvent will likely be very bad pip!

P.S how long did it take to filter in total and between how many?


----------



## jake87

when are you going to use it?


----------



## jjcooper

jake87 said:


> when are you going to use it?


ASAP lol need to order some pct bits up and some D-bols and a AI to run throughout!


----------



## apple

Looks nice mate ,I will upload some pics of some stuff I made.


----------



## jjcooper

goonerton said:


> Last bit of this thread got me thinking, as I said have never noticed any noticeable expansion of oil and never heard of anyone else mention it. But then again I can't remember last time I measured oil before heating , I generally just heat ample oil then draw the ml i want and chuck rest.
> 
> Sooo in the interests of science(well bro science) I have just heated 40ml drawn up with 50ml syringe on 220c for an hour and half, after heating redrew....and guess what still 40 ml...
> 
> I would suggest you try it yourself mate, heat the same amount of plain oil as you did yesterday then see if it expands by 25 ml!
> 
> Then I would check accuracy of beaker...If that is OK you must have made over calculation with at least one ingredient.
> 
> If its oil then no probs as you just have weaker concentrate gear.
> 
> I would also be cautious with first jab and maybe use only 1/2 ml or so because if is over calc of solvent will likely be very bad pip!
> 
> P.S how long did it take to filter in total and between how many?


I know i measured it right there were two of us doing it to check and double check! i used a 5ml syringe for the BA and i know i only put 2ml in, next i used a 5 ml syringe for the BB so for 18 ml i did 5ml's x 3 + 3ml's = 18ml's then the grape seed oil i did with a 25ml syringe so i did 25ml's x 2 + 7.5ml's = 57.5ml's, so as you can see the numbers are ok, and im 100% on these!

I recon the powder either dissolved to more than 0.75ml per gram. OR

The oil expansion! Oil does expand though, hence why when your cooking put a small amount of oil in a pan cold heat it up goes thin and covers a larger surface area!

Another example would be car engine, the oil cannot be checked accurately when warm because the oil will be expanded!

Another thing that backs up me using the right stuff is that i weighed the powder i had left 73grams, (double bagged) BA looks like iv hardly touched it, and same with BB, and the level on the GSO suits about half way on the bottle!

so we will put it down to scientific error lol...

Oils may vary with manufacturer! not all come from the same spot and have the same viscosity!

Loving the end product though! looks good, anyone else got pics of 20ml vials with oil in just to compare levels with mine, although i used a 20ml syringe to measure into the vials and the 100ml of compound went into 5 vials. 5x20=100


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> Looks nice mate ,I will upload some pics of some stuff I made.


Please do  im well giddy thanks for the tips earlier in the thread mate!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Fair play to you mate..im gonna look into this myself, save so much money in the long run if your looking at doing a few cycles a year


----------



## Justin Cider

JEALOUS!


----------



## Rav212

u should send a liitle bit to a lab to get it tested. Then ull be even happier with it, if it's all gd


----------



## apple

What size membrane filter did you use mate ?


----------



## 12sec1/4

12sec1/4 said:


> I have a question... Test P
> 
> Is it possible to brew up at 300mg per ml? Will it hold stable in the oil? If not what's the maximum normally done? Also is it possible to mix a Tri Test ie, 300 Test E and 100 Test P per ml??


Bump??


----------



## apple

12sec1/4 said:


> Bump??


Test prop at 300mgs/ml not a chance mate .150mgs/ml max

Tritest 400 mg/ml

Test e 300mgs

Test prop 100mgs

Per ml

No problem at all and it's a common test 400 blend


----------



## jjcooper

Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter .45 Micron Pore Size (PVDF)


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter .45 Micron Pore Size (PVDF)


Sounds good

I use

Cronus sterile .2 nylon

Cronus better than whatman IMO


----------



## 12sec1/4

apple said:


> Test prop at 300mgs/ml not a chance mate .150mgs/ml max
> 
> Tritest 400 mg/ml
> 
> Test e 300mgs
> 
> Test prop 100mgs
> 
> Per ml
> 
> No problem at all and it's a common test 400 blend


Thanks for the reply chap.


----------



## jjcooper

Apple you got any links so i don't have to use research chem again due to tax's and shipping etc!

Going to use Asda GSO as recommended!

Then i need a Vial and filter supplier! most vials on ebay etc come from america :/


----------



## aaronMK

hats off for doing this!

Hope you keep posting on usage/results. I've been sitting on the fence for a while now about whether to do this or not. This thread pushed me over, so gonna take the plunge and try it.

Good on ya JJ.


----------



## jjcooper

aaronMK said:


> hats off for doing this!
> 
> Hope you keep posting on usage/results. I've been sitting on the fence for a while now about whether to do this or not. This thread pushed me over, so gonna take the plunge and try it.
> 
> Good on ya JJ.


Not alot to lose by doing it, if you cock a small amount up. Try again! thats what i thought anyway!

And thanks mate!


----------



## Hendrix

Is a brilliant thread this. Really good, well done mate, is one thing to think about doing it, another to buy all the bits and actually do it. Inspired me, seriously, gonna give it a go in Jan, when Xmas is out the way. Could you let me know where all the bits were from?


----------



## jjcooper

well the oil and bits were from research supply in america! first post has a starter list to get you going! dont use them for Grape seed oil though as supermarket stuff is just as good from what iv been told! can also get BA and BB on ebay! then u need filters vials etc!


----------



## apple

That bac warter web site sells sterile vials and filters (bacwarter.co.uk or something like that)

As jj said use eBay for bb/ba and above site for vials/ filters

Reserch supply is a cracking source but can run expensive with shipping ect


----------



## crazypaver1

You have calculated more oil, oil does not expand it goes thinner when its warm it does not expand atall, an engine can be checked hot but it needs 2mins for the oil to settle from the top end and go back down to the sump or you would get a reading of not enough oil and after topping it up and checking level there would be to much as oil pressure is no more and oil drops to bottom and fills sump again. your beaker isnt reading right if you got 100ml out in vails


----------



## DiggyV

Great thread, really interesting.

I may have missed it, but what about the sterility of the oil once all mixed, how did you achieve this?


----------



## apple

DiggyV said:


> Great thread, really interesting.
> 
> I may have missed it, but what about the sterility of the oil once all mixed, how did you achieve this?


Filter makes the final product sterile


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> You have calculated more oil, oil does not expand it goes thinner when its warm it does not expand atall, an engine can be checked hot but it needs 2mins for the oil to settle from the top end and go back down to the sump or you would get a reading of not enough oil and after topping it up and checking level there would be to much as oil pressure is no more and oil drops to bottom and fills sump again. your beaker isnt reading right if you got 100ml out in vails


Oil expands when heated mate , I made some test prop @ 200 mgs/ml and it crashed , I put on a hit plate on highest setting while the oil was still in it's 20ml vial and after about 2 mins the oil wAs leaking over the top of the vial head..


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> Oil expands when heated mate , I made some test prop @ 200 mgs/ml and it crashed , I put on a hit plate on highest setting while the oil was still in it's 20ml vial and after about 2 mins the oil wAs leaking over the top of the vial head..


I thought it did! i mean it has to because my syringes wouldn't read wrong! and i can tell what i used in my mix from what i have left!

Thanks apple


----------



## jjcooper

Btw apple how do you know when the product has crashed?

Does the hormone return to crystals ie not suspended in the oil anymore?


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Btw apple how do you know when the product has crashed?
> 
> Does the hormone return to crystals ie not suspended in the oil anymore?


Will look like suger in the vial , you won't have any probs mate as test e very really crashes


----------



## jjcooper

Got bored tonight so had a **** about on the computer! turned out ok i suppose


----------



## QUEST

jjcooper said:


> Got bored tonight so had a **** about on the computer! turned out ok i suppose
> 
> View attachment 68032


them lables are wonky:rolleye: ... but looks g2g :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

haha i'v never tried to make labels before through the printer but i thought it worked well!

cant wait to use it!


----------



## apple

Haha you sick puppy

Looks good mate enjoy the product atleat you know you have good

Dosed gear

Let us know if any pip (shouldn't be )


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> You have calculated more oil, oil does not expand it goes thinner when its warm it does not expand atall, an engine can be checked hot but it needs 2mins for the oil to settle from the top end and go back down to the sump or you would get a reading of not enough oil and after topping it up and checking level there would be to much as oil pressure is no more and oil drops to bottom and fills sump again. your beaker isnt reading right if you got 100ml out in vails


I wouldn`t bother mate I have tried pointing this out, I get the idea he just thinks trying to p1ss on his fireworks or something.

There is no way that heating would cause a 25ml increase and having just reread he was only heating oil enough to mix in powder so wouldn`t have reached very high temp whatsoever...Absolutely impossible that amount of increase was caused by that IMO. And because fitted in 5x 20 ml vials doesn`t mean a thing, vials always hold more, some gear can be lost during filtering, some stuck in filter/s. Its what started in beaker that matters. Only way to be certain of this heat expansion is heat some more oil and see if same thing happens.

I just hope people reading this who are thinking of giving it a go do some more research than this, there is loads and loads of info from experienced guys on other boards, just google "steroid homebrew" cos its like the blind leading the blind in here IMO. If something goes wrong or doesn't add up, i.e 25ml increase, its not a good idea to just bury your head in the sand, you are going to be injecting this sh1t into yourself you need to work out what happened. Going through the possibilities, heat some more oil like I said see if the same increaes, if not need to explore other possibilities. Very foolhardy approach IMO to just dismiss as something that is very unlikely at best.

And the person guiding you should be telling you to try and work out for certain what happened IMO too.


----------



## Justin Cider

once again, jealous. :laugh:


----------



## jjcooper

goonerton said:


> I wouldn`t bother mate I have tried pointing this out, I get the idea he just thinks trying to p1ss on his fireworks or something.
> 
> There is no way that heating would cause a 25ml increase and having just reread he was only heating oil enough to mix in powder so wouldn`t have reached very high temp whatsoever...Absolutely impossible that amount of increase was caused by that IMO. And because fitted in 5x 20 ml vials doesn`t mean a thing, vials always hold more, some gear can be lost during filtering, some stuck in filter/s. Its what started in beaker that matters. Only way to be certain of this heat expansion is heat some more oil and see if same thing happens.
> 
> I just hope people reading this who are thinking of giving it a go do some more research than this, there is loads and loads of info from experienced guys on other boards, just google "steroid homebrew" cos its like the blind leading the blind in here IMO. If something goes wrong or doesn't add up, i.e 25ml increase, its not a good idea to just bury your head in the sand, you are going to be injecting this sh1t into yourself you need to work out what happened. Going through the possibilities, heat some more oil like I said see if the same increaes, if not need to explore other possibilities. Very foolhardy approach IMO to just dismiss as something that is very unlikely at best.
> 
> And the person guiding you should be telling you to try and work out for certain what happened IMO too.


Woah hold up a min, im not forcing people to make the own! and i'm not saying COPY ME COPY ME. just for peoples interest to have a read, i haven't posted any step by step instructions so ppl will have to research wont they! so not blind leading the blind as you keep perking up with! so how about keep you opinions on the matter to yourself? because frankly your boring me on the matter now!

Tell apple he is wrong, he knows more than most on brewing!

And as BBK says, jealous! are you enjoying some awesome Test E at the mo! no didn't thinks so!


----------



## 1010AD

I'm not going to try it but it is an interesting thread to read and I wouldn't say he wants everyone to try it

Nice1 for posting up jjcooper :thumbup1:


----------



## aaronMK

Apple, you seem to have a decent amount of experience with different esters. Have you ever had issues with *impure* TE powders? Seems some suppliers haven't been able to fully remove all impurities from their TE powders, causing reactions in users. Same users dont seem to have issues with TP or even TC powders from same sources. You ever encountered this?


----------



## jjcooper

What sort of reactions mate?


----------



## aaronMK

Don't mean to be alarmist about this mate, but I wanted to be sure about my powders before I try this. I found some threads where users had issues with the TE (a couple of links at the bottom). But seems not with the TP or TC. Personally, I'm not keen on pinning daily so TP is out and it seems a hassle to homebrew TC so I'm interested in what you accomplished with TE. I just want to be fairly sure about the TE powder source though...

http://forums.anabolex.com/showthread.php?t=6916

http://www.anabolex.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67891


----------



## aaronMK

JJ, replied to your post with a few links but moderator needs to check these first, apparently. But my post was:

Don't mean to be alarmist about this mate, but I wanted to be sure about my powders before I try this. I found some threads where users had issues with the TE. But seems not with the TP or TC. Personally, I'm not keen on pinning daily so TP is out and it seems a hassle to homebrew TC so I'm interested in what you accomplished with TE. I just want to be fairly sure about the TE powder source though...

Try googling "test Enthanate reaction" (without the quotes) and you should get a couple of examples.


----------



## jjcooper

first few sounded like test flu due to no AI?

Im not sure! wait for apple on this one he us a knowledgeable guy, should be able to help! suppose it's like anything.

I had some proper sus karachi, all checked out legit! that made me feel ropey for a week or so! maybe some people are more sensitive to these synthetic hormones than others! or am i off the mark completely lol?


----------



## goonerton

jjcooper said:


> Woah hold up a min, im not forcing people to make the own! and i'm not saying COPY ME COPY ME. just for peoples interest to have a read, i haven't posted any step by step instructions so ppl will have to research wont they! so not blind leading the blind as you keep perking up with! so how about keep you opinions on the matter to yourself? because frankly your boring me on the matter now!
> 
> Tell apple he is wrong, he knows more than most on brewing!
> 
> And as BBK says, jealous! are you enjoying some awesome Test E at the mo! no didn't thinks so!


No not jealous at all i`m afraid mate. And yes I am currently enjoying some of my own brewed test e, maybe not quite as 'awesome' as yours as mine is not of the magically expanding variety! I never run out TBH, why would I when a more than 2 year supply costs me less than a day's wages?

I never said you were forcing or even asking others to copy but invariably there will be people reading this that may be tempted to give it a go themselves, and I wouldn`t like to see others go about it with such a foolhardy attitude. "Oh an unexplained extra 25ml, oh thats nothing to worry about, I won't bother making any serious attempt to work out where it may have come from, After all i'm only going to be injecting this sh1t into myself" !!

Oh and I don`t care if your bored of my posts if I see someone doing something that I think is potentially dangerous I will speak up. And I will gladly tell apple, the pope or jesus christ himself they are wrong if they are trying to say that your oil expanded by 25ml from heating to mix in powder...Didn`t apple also say it should only take you 30 mins to filter your 100mls? how long did it actually take you between two people??

If you doubt what I`m saying heat some more oil and see if same thing happens...

Well i'll leave you to it just hope you take one bit of advice and only inject very small amount first because if is somehow extra solvent will be very painful. If its oil no problem just means your gear will be 240mg rather than 300.


----------



## jjcooper

goonerton said:


> No not jealous at all i`m afraid mate. And yes I am currently enjoying some of my own brewed test e, maybe not quite as 'awesome' as yours as mine is not of the magically expanding variety! I never run out TBH, why would I when a more than 2 year supply costs me less than a day's wages?
> 
> I never said you were forcing or even asking others to copy but invariably there will be people reading this that may be tempted to give it a go themselves, and I wouldn`t like to see others go about it with such a foolhardy attitude. "Oh an unexplained extra 25ml, oh thats nothing to worry about, I won't bother making any serious attempt to work out where it may have come from, After all i'm only going to be injecting this sh1t into myself" !!
> 
> Oh and I don`t care if your bored of my posts if I see someone doing something that I think is potentially dangerous I will speak up. And I will gladly tell apple, the pope or jesus christ himself they are wrong if they are trying to say that your oil expanded by 25ml from heating to mix in powder...Didn`t apple also say it should only take you 30 mins to filter your 100mls? how long did it actually take you between two people??
> 
> If you doubt what I`m saying heat some more oil and see if same thing happens...
> 
> Well i'll leave you to it just hope you take one bit of advice and only inject very small amount first because if is somehow extra solvent will be very painful. If its oil no problem just means your gear will be 240mg rather than 300.


Funny how i used a 20ml syringe and pulled 20ml X 5 out of my 100ml sterile vile to fill 5 x 20ml vials?

so either my beaker is a piece of **** or i don't know what! as i'm damn sure the syringe wont be! just to clarify i used a 20ml syringe filled it to 20ml five times out of my 100ml vial and this filled my 20ml vials! and in the end wola no compound left in the 100ml vial


----------



## Guest

Corr fvck imagine if that is ba in there thats gunna be a bad day...

When you going to jab this brew?


----------



## roadwarrior

apple said:


> Filter makes the final product sterile


Apple I can't see this.

The filter is sterile but it doesn't sterilize anything passing through it.

Only good hygiene from start to finish and using sterilized instruments throughout would keep bacterial contamination as low as possible.


----------



## roadwarrior

jjcooper said:


> Funny how i used a 20ml syringe and pulled 20ml X 5 out of my 100ml sterile vile to fill 5 x 20ml vials?
> 
> so either my beaker is a piece of **** or i don't know what! as i'm damn sure the syringe wont be! just to clarify i used a 20ml syringe filled it to 20ml five times out of my 100ml vial and this filled my 20ml vials! and in the end wola no compound left in the 100ml vial


Check your beaker. use a measuring cylinder 10 pour 100 ml of water into it and see where it comes to on the scale? You could also weigh the water as 1cc of water at 20deg C should be close to 100ml (accounting for impurities in the water).


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Funny how i used a 20ml syringe and pulled 20ml X 5 out of my 100ml sterile vile to fill 5 x 20ml vials?
> 
> so either my beaker is a piece of **** or i don't know what! as i'm damn sure the syringe wont be! just to clarify i used a 20ml syringe filled it to 20ml five times out of my 100ml vial and this filled my 20ml vials! and in the end wola no compound left in the 100ml vial


Beakers are not 100 pet cent accurate mate so that's what it would of been

To goon

Yes I can filter 100ml in less than half an hour and I wil get a vid to prove it , just because you cant don't mean

That it's not possible , your input in this thread is nothing but rubbish and you seem to thnknyou knownthe lot yet you have posted nothing positive .....have you?


----------



## skinso

Good job on the Homebrew mate


----------



## apple

roadwarrior said:


> Apple I can't see this.
> 
> The filter is sterile but it doesn't sterilize anything passing through it.
> 
> Only good hygiene from start to finish and using sterilized instruments throughout would keep bacterial contamination as low as possible.


Lol well I am sorry to tell you mate that your talking total and utter bs

The filter removes and bacteria and impurities making it sterile and safe to inject while the ba will stop any new bacteria from forming inside the vial


----------



## goonerton

apple said:


> Beakers are not 100 pet cent accurate mate so that's what it would of been
> 
> To goon
> 
> Yes I can filter 100ml in less than half an hour and I wil get a vid to prove it , just because you cant don't mean
> 
> That it's not possible , your input in this thread is nothing but rubbish and you seem to thnknyou knownthe lot yet you have posted nothing positive .....have you?


OK big shot you post a video of you filtering 100ml of gso in 30 mins...As that was the oil the OP was using that is what is relevant here.

And come on then big boy, can you highlight what I posted that is rubbish? I said it would take one person hours to syringe filter 100ml through .22 filter, did it take two of them hours to filter through a .45 filter !?

I said it was highly unlikely/impossible that heating to the temp he would have would cause a 25ml increase...A few posts ago you were seeming to agree with him that the expansion was from the heat...Oh now you saying it was the dodgy beaker...lol

Of course what I have posted is positive...Of course he should be trying to work out for certain why he had an extra 25ml in beaker...it would hardly take long to check if beaker was inaccurate it would hardly take long to heat some more oil see if that was the case...Just leaving it unexplained when you are going to be sticking this into yourself is not a good option IMO.

I haven`t been negatively criticising him, I have posted my concerns and given him constructive advice on how to try and eliminate certain factors...How is that negative?


----------



## apple

Not going to argue with as threads turn bad and end up getting locked because of people like you .

As a matter of fact I can filter 100ml of warm gso in less that half hour and thats that , if you do not wish to belive it I don't give a rats a s s tbo


----------



## Josh1436114527

This is a cracking thread dont let it get closed due to a dissagrement


----------



## goonerton

apple said:


> Not going to argue with as threads turn bad and end up getting locked because of people like you .
> 
> As a matter of fact I can filter 100ml of warm gso in less that half hour and thats that , if you do not wish to belive it I don't give a rats a s s tbo


Well thats funny in more than two years posting here I don`t recall a single thread being closed because of me!! LMAO

I see you couldn`t highlight this "rubbish" I have posted then?

That seems pretty negative to me... simply stating someone is talking rubbish without backing up with why or even what they are saying is rubbish...

And you were the one that offered to post up the vid , so I await with anticipation seeing this vid of you syringe filtering 100ml gso in less than 1/2 an hour!! It certainly takes me, the OP here and everyone else I have ever heard of far longer!!


----------



## Rick89

well done JJ

great work on the brew and labels as well, doc-tech labs


----------



## apple

goonerton said:


> Well thats funny in more than two years posting here I don`t recall a single thread being closed because of me!! LMAO
> 
> I see you couldn`t highlight this "rubbish" I have posted then?
> 
> That seems pretty negative to me... simply stating someone is talking rubbish without backing up with why or even what they are saying is rubbish...
> 
> And you were the one that offered to post up the vid , so I await with anticipation seeing this vid of you syringe filtering 100ml gso in less than 1/2 an hour!! It certainly takes me, the OP here and everyone else I have ever heard of far longer!!


Okay mate I will get you the vid in good time

JJ here is some test e 300mgs/ml I made for myself

Eo carrier

2 per cent ba

.2 Cronus filter

20ml vials


----------



## apple

Eq 400mgs/ml

Will be using this in the spring ready for a super lean 8 week cycle starting in the summer


----------



## jake87

goonerton, dont forget apple uses EO or EOandGSO mix as a carrier which isnt as thick as GSO, thats why he can filter it quicker than you can. correct me if im wrong apple.


----------



## apple

jake87 said:


> goonerton, dont forget apple uses EO or EOandGSO mix as a carrier which isnt as thick as GSO, thats why he can filter it quicker than you can. correct me if im wrong apple.


Eo sure help mate but can still filter warm gso just as fast no problem at all , filter membrime types will have an effect on how fast filtering will take but on general gso/rapeseed/eo/eo-gso mix ,no real huge different in time when filtering


----------



## Jimmy1

not read the thread

but brewing the compound along with the BA and BB, then filtering into sterile bottle is the best way

then just add pre filtered cotton seed oil (if you can get it)

makes the whole process far quicker

for high concentations..ie 500mg/ml EQ a mastic gun can be modified to help puch it all through


----------



## Rav212

Video bump


----------



## apple

Have to wait for vid mate sometime In the week I'll get uploaded


----------



## Jimmy1

careful with all this guys

im not sure where you stand with the law, showing vids of yourself manufacturing steroids without liscence


----------



## apple

Jimmy said:


> careful with all this guys
> 
> im not sure where you stand with the law, showing vids of yourself manufacturing steroids without liscence


I will for sure not be posting a vid of me making gear ,all I will be doing is filtering good old grape seed oil

I have no raws to make and post a vid as I made my test e for my hrt weeks ago


----------



## goonerton

jake87 said:


> goonerton, dont forget apple uses EO or EOandGSO mix as a carrier which isnt as thick as GSO, thats why he can filter it quicker than you can. correct me if im wrong apple.


Yes I`m not disputing that, I did say earlier in thread that i`ve never filtered EO so don`t know how quick it can be done.

But i do know it takes hrs to hand filter 100ml of gso/gear, and if you read around the relevant forums you will see plenty of people saying how painstaking it is and discussing different methods/systems to take pain out of it. If it could wiz a 100ml through in 1/2 hour why would peopl bother looking for different ways?

What you need to remember is these whatman syringe filters(as OP was using) have very small surface area and is only so fast you can get oil through even when warm. if you read back through the therad you will hear the OP saying he could only get a drip at a time through...I don`t know...If you heat oil hot enough maybe you can get it streaming through but then chances are that will be because you have melted the delicate components inside filter, so not a great idea IMO.

I have no probs with any poster here but i don`t appreciate being told i am talking rubbish, being negative for pointing out something I think should be addressed and potentially dangerous, when the guy telling me cannot back it by saying where all this rubbish i`m talking is...he being the one who changes his opinion of it being the heat that would have caused the massive increase...to it being a dodgy beaker!

Anyway i`m done with this now, can either take what i`ve said on board or disregard , no skin off my nose TBH. good luck all.


----------



## Harry1436114491

A filter will not sterilizes gear! It is dangerous to think this. All filtering does is remove particles that cannot pass through the filter (undissolved hormone, debris, etc). It does not do anything for sterility. It does not remove bacteria. Commonsense alone tells you that. Bacteria is killed either by heat or autoclaves which use pressure and heat and kill all bacteria and viruses (top end ones also kill swine flu). What about airborn contaminants that are invisible to the naked eye? Why do you need hepa filters?


----------



## apple

Billerica, Massachusetts-August 4, 2008-Millipore Corporation, a Life Science leader providing technologies, tools and services for bioscience research and biopharmaceutical manufacturing, today announced the expansion of its 33 mm Sterile Millex family of syringe filters, which includes the fastest filters on the market. Sterile syringe filters are used universally for sterilizing or clarifying solutions, and are frequently used for sterile cell culture and clinical pharmaceutical applications.

The 33 mm Millex syringe filters with Millipore Express® PLUS (PES) membrane are available in 0.22 µm (GP) and 0.45 µm (HP) pore sizes and deliver faster filtration rates with low protein-binding properties. These filters are the latest addition to Millipore's expanding line of 33 mm syringe filters. With 20% more surface area than standard 25 mm devices, the new filters offer a higher process volume of 200 ml and a greater burst strength (150 psig), allowing for high operating pressure. Without the risk of filters bursting or clogging, researchers need not use multiple filters per sample or worry about incomplete filtration.


----------



## Harry1436114491

You have cut and pasted a description of the filter saying that it sterilizing or CLARIFYING solutions. The second description is more accurate. It can clarify solutions by removing particles. No way can it sterilize (remove bacteria). You are putting your hopes on a tiny piece of filter paper to kill bacteria.

Types of Microbial Control Agents

There are three general categories of microbial control agents:

* Physical: Heat, freeze-drying, ultraviolet radiation and filtration are all physical control agents.

* Chemical: Chemical agents of control, like the disinfectants Lysol or Clorox, destroy most vegetative cells and viruses.

* Chemotherapeutic: Antimicrobics are drugs (antibiotics) used to treat patients diagnosed with an infectious disease.

Microbial Sensitivity to Control Agents

Different types of microbes have varying levels of sensitivity to the affects of chemical and physical control agents. Bacterial endospores and protozoan spores are very difficult to destroy. The use of an autoclave (heat combined with pressure) is the most reliable way to eliminate them.

Basically Filtration is a physical control agent, is not effective against bacterial endospores and protozoan spores (no matter what chemical they are coated with etc etc). The most reliable way of eliminating them is using an autoclave.

Hope that helps mate.


----------



## apple

Harry said:


> You have cut and pasted a description of the filter saying that it sterilizing or CLARIFYING solutions. The second description is more accurate. It can clarify solutions by removing particles. No way can it sterilize (remove bacteria). You are putting your hopes on a tiny piece of filter paper to kill bacteria.
> 
> Types of Microbial Control Agents
> 
> There are three general categories of microbial control agents:
> 
> * Physical: Heat, freeze-drying, ultraviolet radiation and filtration are all physical control agents.
> 
> * Chemical: Chemical agents of control, like the disinfectants Lysol or Clorox, destroy most vegetative cells and viruses.
> 
> * Chemotherapeutic: Antimicrobics are drugs (antibiotics) used to treat patients diagnosed with an infectious disease.
> 
> Microbial Sensitivity to Control Agents
> 
> Different types of microbes have varying levels of sensitivity to the affects of chemical and physical control agents. Bacterial endospores and protozoan spores are very difficult to destroy. The use of an autoclave (heat combined with pressure) is the most reliable way to eliminate them.
> 
> Basically Filtration is a physical control agent, is not effective against bacterial endospores and protozoan spores (no matter what chemical they are coated with etc etc). The most reliable way of eliminating them is using an autoclave.
> 
> Hope that helps mate.


Yeah yer I know but it still states that syringe filters are used to make samples sterile , yes I know autoclave is the very best way to make sure a sample is fully sterile but do you really think that most ugl,s on the Market autoclave?

I think not

Now I have made some gear myself over the years and not once have a had a infection from injection

Useing a syringe filter and adding ba will make oil safe for injection and that applys to prob 95 per cent of the ****te ugl, s people use now day so your finding or comments don't mean anything really


----------



## apple




----------



## Machette

the liquid filtered very quickly in that video...

i think hes just filtering water...


----------



## apple

rs60786 said:


> the liquid filtered very quickly in that video...
> 
> i think hes just filtering water...


Eo had the concistanty near that of warter and warm gso is not that much thicker


----------



## goonerton

Harry said:


> You have cut and pasted a description of the filter saying that it sterilizing or CLARIFYING solutions. The second description is more accurate. It can clarify solutions by removing particles. No way can it sterilize (remove bacteria). You are putting your hopes on a tiny piece of filter paper to kill bacteria.
> 
> Types of Microbial Control Agents
> 
> There are three general categories of microbial control agents:
> 
> * Physical: Heat, freeze-drying, ultraviolet radiation and filtration are all physical control agents.
> 
> * Chemical: Chemical agents of control, like the disinfectants Lysol or Clorox, destroy most vegetative cells and viruses.
> 
> * Chemotherapeutic: Antimicrobics are drugs (antibiotics) used to treat patients diagnosed with an infectious disease.
> 
> Microbial Sensitivity to Control Agents
> 
> Different types of microbes have varying levels of sensitivity to the affects of chemical and physical control agents. Bacterial endospores and protozoan spores are very difficult to destroy. The use of an autoclave (heat combined with pressure) is the most reliable way to eliminate them.
> 
> Basically Filtration is a physical control agent, is not effective against bacterial endospores and protozoan spores (no matter what chemical they are coated with etc etc). The most reliable way of eliminating them is using an autoclave.
> 
> Hope that helps mate.


it won`t let me cut from page, but there is a relevant passage in Modern pharmaceutics, Volume 121, Fourth Edition, Page 594

It basically states that filtration with .22 micron fliter and aseptic filling is common form of sterilisation for mainstream injectable products due to heat sensitivity of many drugs not allowing for heat sterilisation.

And since hand filter basically offers guaranteed aseptic filling , due to being a closed system(syringe, filter, sterile vial) very little chance for environmental/airborne contamination etc. If its good enough for mainstream medicine should be fine.

Sorry for long link but should work and to correct page.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=s1-BerNQAtsC&pg=PA594&lpg=PA594&dq=sterile+filtration+of+heat+sensitive+injectable&source=bl&ots=_lb6TCyfLm&sig=Tm4hhDAGcpTWD1MSYE_8QtN4GwM&hl=en&ei=AFvJTpSLHI258gP0k-RO&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&sqi=2&ved=0CFIQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=sterile%20filtration%20of%20heat%20sensitive%20injectable&f=false


----------



## apple

goonerton said:


> it won`t let me cut from page, but there is a relevant passage in Modern pharmaceutics, Volume 121, Fourth Edition, Page 594
> 
> It basically states that filtration with .22 micron fliter and aseptic filling is common form of sterilisation for mainstream injectable products due to heat sensitivity of many drugs not allowing for heat sterilisation.
> 
> And since hand filter basically offers guaranteed aseptic filling , due to being a closed system(syringe, filter, sterile vial) very little chance for environmental/airborne contamination etc. If its good enough for mainstream medicine should be fine.
> 
> Sorry for long link but should work and to correct page.
> 
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=s1-BerNQAtsC&pg=PA594&lpg=PA594&dq=sterile+filtration+of+heat+sensitive+injectable&source=bl&ots=_lb6TCyfLm&sig=Tm4hhDAGcpTWD1MSYE_8QtN4GwM&hl=en&ei=AFvJTpSLHI258gP0k-RO&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7&sqi=2&ved=0CFIQ6AEwBg#v=onepage&q=sterile%20filtration%20of%20heat%20sensitive%20injectable&f=false


Nice info mate

Went being a bell end with you in the other posts mate but if you can't filter 100ml of warm grape seed oil in around half hour then your not doing it right fella

I do it without blowing the filter/melting the membrane and have done it for donkeys time mate

I'll get you that vid man

And show you how easy it is


----------



## goonerton

apple said:


> Nice info mate
> 
> Went being a bell end with you in the other posts mate but if you can't filter 100ml of warm grape seed oil in around half hour then your not doing it right fella
> 
> I do it without blowing the filter/melting the membrane and have done it for donkeys time mate
> 
> I'll get you that vid man
> 
> And show you how easy it is


OK mate no worries. I will be interested to see and fair play if you can do it.


----------



## Conscript

AWWW!


----------



## Machette

apple said:


> Nice info mate
> 
> Went being a bell end with you in the other posts mate but if you can't filter 100ml of warm grape seed oil in around half hour then your not doing it right fella
> 
> I do it without blowing the filter/melting the membrane and have done it for donkeys time mate
> 
> I'll get you that vid man
> 
> And show you how easy it is


hey bro...

when you make for example test enanthate 300mg/ml... say u make 150ml... which filter do you use? and how long does it take to filter??


----------



## apple

I would use a Cronus .2 sterile nylon syringe filter

Would take me no longer than an hour to filter 150 ml into 20 ml vials


----------



## apple

Conscript said:


> AWWW!
> 
> View attachment 68225


Lol saves any bad vibes and saves the thread from being locked


----------



## jjcooper

Apple do you think i should shoot 1 ml first to test the waters of the compound?

also how soon will i know if the BA is too much sting straight away? think my quantities were solid so this is just a precaution!


----------



## Guest

jjcooper said:


> Apple do you think i should shoot 1 ml first to test the waters of the compound?
> 
> also how soon will i know if the BA is too much sting straight away? think my quantities were solid so this is just a precaution!


Id imagine it would give you a nasty 'pinch' and some added pip mate. 1ml is wise or even .5ml just incase lol


----------



## big-lifter

first i would like to say thank you for making this great thread , i shall be trying this in the near future when i have done a bit more reshearch , in the last few months i have lost alot of money from buying bonk gear !! there is so much rubbish going around at the moment .

atb


----------



## Guest

big-lifter said:


> first i would like to say thank you for making this great thread , i shall be trying this in the near future when i have done a bit more reshearch , in the last few months i have lost alot of money from buying bonk gear !! there is so much rubbish going around at the moment .
> 
> atb


The only problem with that is you can still get done over for bunk or crap powders mate, be careful


----------



## jjcooper

willsy said:


> The only problem with that is you can still get done over for bunk or crap powders mate, be careful


X2 on that!


----------



## jjcooper

Your Test is only as good as the original ingredient


----------



## ebasiuk1

Question for apple -

If you do not have a 100ml (sterile) vial to filter into before drawing in to seperate 30ml (sterile) vials, is it possible to use the same whatman .22 for each individual 30ml vial. e.g by removing it after peircing the first 30ml vial, taking it out, putting it in to the next 30 ml vial etc.

I cant see the problem as each vial would be peirced only once, only possible issue i can see is taking it out of each vial each time may cause sterile issues or should this be ok? would it be safer to reattach the filter to a new needle each time its peiced a new vial (would presume so anyway).

Can't see where it would cause any sterilization issues that way?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Anyone know a good place in uk to source lab equip most on eBay except for 100ml vials


----------



## Raylike

@jjcooper....Have you tried some of your homebrew yet mate?


----------



## jjcooper

Raylike said:


> @jjcooper....Have you tried some of your homebrew yet mate?


Jabbed it about half an hour ago! 2ml straight in quad smooth as! brother had 2 ml as well, all is good, less pip than sus 250 i did, feels great on d-bols too 40mg a day and 600mg test E


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Jabbed it about half an hour ago! 2ml straight in quad smooth as! brother had 2 ml as well, all is good, less pip than sus 250 i did, feels great on d-bols too 40mg a day and 600mg test E


Nice Mate nice

The true test of pip will be tomorrow morning when you wake lol

2ml in quad

Should be ok there maybe a slight bit of pip depending on experience


----------



## jjcooper

No pain on jab though so BA must be right!

Might have dedders in leg tomorrow though!


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> No pain on jab though so BA must be right!
> 
> Might have dedders in leg tomorrow though!


Confused on this post mate

Even if high ba it won't hurt on injection

A perfect injection won't hurt at all no matter ba content

It's once the solvents get a grip and settle into the muscle, that's when pip occurs !


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> Confused on this post mate
> 
> Even if high ba it won't hurt on injection
> 
> A perfect injection won't hurt at all no matter ba content
> 
> It's once the solvents get a grip and settle into the muscle, that's when pip occurs !


Ah right cool i understand now! i thought if it had a high BA it would sting on injection!

Still good at the mo though 

Im well chuffed, thanks for your input throughout the thread mate!


----------



## Raylike

@jjcooper

Well done mate , you had the balls to trust your own homebrew. Kudos mate. With that cycle ..big things are coming your way mate!


----------



## alex7777

would u be able to pm me where u got the raw powders from like the thread cheers pal


----------



## apple

alex7777 said:


> would u be able to pm me where u got the raw powders from like the thread cheers pal


No

You are not allowed to ask people for sources on this forum

If you don't read the rules and break them it could lead to a ban


----------



## alex7777

i tho online companys are diffrent that what i ask for not a shotta number mate dont jump to conclusion mate


----------



## Guest

alex7777 said:


> i tho online companys are diffrent that what i ask for not a shotta number mate dont jump to conclusion mate


A source is a source weather its a company who sell online from china or a crackhead who dabbles on the street corner. Read the rules before posting up asking for sources.


----------



## alex7777

no offesive mate but people ask for peptides online company and pct source on here and get reply like i use this online company call united pharmacies one and there good blah blah blah and they dont get told a load of rubbish about giving sources out mate


----------



## jjcooper

Can you remove your posts chief as i dont wish for the thread to be closed!


----------



## Guest

alex7777 said:


> no offesive mate but people ask for peptides online company and pct source on here and get reply like i use this online company call united pharmacies one and there good blah blah blah and they dont get told a load of rubbish about giving sources out mate


Any source thats mentioned on here you cant buy aas from, up, adc and peptide websites are allowed a mention, imnot sure of the reasoning but the idea of no source for aas has a few good reasons behind it

1-you dont get scammed

2-the forum doesnt get shut down for illegal activities

3-we dont get new members who join, say hi where can i get xxxxx and then p155 off

4-you get sold some dirty bunk gear, fvck yourself up and then all blame gets shifted to the forum...


----------



## jake87

hope this works works well for you mate


----------



## apple

Your not allowed allowed to ask for steroid raw powder source end of story so it's not worth arguing over it .

You have been warned so if I were you I wouldent ask again or try and argu about it becasue it's simply not allowed

Pct Meds and hcg can be looked at ad reserch Meds ect so I assume that's why sites are allowed to be talked about

Steroid raws is a no no


----------



## alex7777

no worries i understand i am no cheif mush


----------



## gingerteef

Good thread, some good info! Got some product on the way so fingers crossed its all good and I'll be having a go at this myself.


----------



## jjcooper

alex7777 said:


> no worries i understand i am no cheif mush


Who uses the word mush in this millennium ?


----------



## jjcooper

gingerteef said:


> Good thread, some good info! Got some product on the way so fingers crossed its all good and I'll be having a go at this myself.


best thing i found was just to be patient with it! and wola dint go to far wrong, mine pins nice and smooth so all good!


----------



## jjcooper

apple said:


> Confused on this post mate
> 
> Even if high ba it won't hurt on injection
> 
> A perfect injection won't hurt at all no matter ba content
> 
> It's once the solvents get a grip and settle into the muscle, that's when pip occurs !


Standard pip today mate, can feel iv jabbed but far from limping, just know its there!

im a happy with it like!

Thanks for the input into the thread apple


----------



## alex7777

i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


----------



## apple

alex7777 said:


> i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


Why bother posting comments like this ?

Carry on like this and you will be banned in no time


----------



## jjcooper

alex7777 said:


> i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


Go to school!

:ban:


----------



## Fatstuff

excuse me, i use mush - only to my mrs though, because of her orrible mush tbh


----------



## jjcooper

alex7777 said:


> i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


Can you decipher that in english please mate, so i can enjoy your pathetic abuse!

Always someone who had to wreck a good thread!


----------



## dtlv

alex7777 said:


> i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


Please either post something useful or constructive - no need at all for anything like the above.


----------



## jjcooper

Dtlv74 said:


> Please either post something useful or constructive - no need at all for anything like the above.


Had some excellent post's here from members with good intellectual input, with good knowledge of the subject..... until post 290


----------



## Hendrix

Last time I heard the phrase 'Pencil Neck' I was watching Revenge of the Nerds in about 1985.


----------



## 3752

alex7777 said:


> i like ur thread and what u done no need to get funny its a word whos have hair like ur it not the 1970 u pencil neck


firstly no need for this type of post, secondly how can someone with no pic of themselves on there post call anyone else a pencil neck??


----------



## jjcooper

Said i look like someone from the 70s because of the long hair and good old arnie won his first Mr O in 1970 with long hair! sounds like a compliment to me!


----------



## alex7777

sorry if muck up your thread just tho trying take the **** i hate people that take the **** when there not on internet and real life there ******* i like this site so i say sorry to anyone i have **** of :beer:


----------



## jjcooper

your on a bodybuilding website! not face book i doubt there is anyone on here who is a "******"

And fair enough!


----------



## stone14

were can you get the glass vials from rubber stop/capps kit etc? in the uk or shipped here?


----------



## jjcooper

i got all my glassware from research supply in the US


----------



## jay631

This is a an Awesome thread Props to the OP..

The whole thing has inspired me although I have no knowledge or balls to start brewing my own stuff I admire the effort you have made and it has really been an great read. I like others would be very interested to know if its good gear and hope that your gains are good from it.

OP please keep us posted on the results from this and thanks for a great thread.


----------



## jjcooper

Had second jab today! goes in so smooth, pip aint bad either! so this is second week, should start feeling it mid/back end of the week!


----------



## Hendrix

Glad its going well mate. Fingers crossed all kicks in good, and on a nice Test buzz


----------



## gingerteef

Hey guys, just to clarify a point. Does it matter on the sterility of your ba bb oil etc before filtering? I'm assuming that it doesn't matter as you're going to filter?! I only ask as I've been looking at ba and bb on eBay and some are in vials with rubber stoppers and some are just in plastic bottles.

Cheers


----------



## gingerteef

And does anyone know if I can use these filters for oil? It says water based but thought I might get away with using them with oil.

http://www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk/millipore-sterile-pvdf-33mm-syringe-filters-27-p.asp


----------



## 12sec1/4

I made some Test P mid last week and so far have pinned 1000mg in less than a week...

Not got anything from it yet... Not so much as a midnight stiffy!

I did everything by the book... What's the chances of duff Raws?


----------



## Guest

12sec1/4 said:


> I made some Test P mid last week and so far have pinned 1000mg in less than a week...
> 
> Not got anything from it yet... Not so much as a midnight stiffy!
> 
> I did everything by the book... What's the chances of duff Raws?


Unfortunately pretty high mate im afraid


----------



## stone14

cool jjcooper, do you go off the mix on basskillers website to make yours and all goes ok? pain wise etc, what strength do you mix yourse ie 250mg/ml 500mg/ml? cheers


----------



## usernameneeded

gingerteef said:


> Hey guys, just to clarify a point. Does it matter on the sterility of your ba bb oil etc before filtering? I'm assuming that it doesn't matter as you're going to filter?! I only ask as I've been looking at ba and bb on eBay and some are in vials with rubber stoppers and some are just in plastic bottles.
> 
> Cheers


ive ordered my ba, bb of ebay as well i got the stuff in bottles

i was working on the idea that its job is to stop bacteria and ur going to draw it out of the container and if will be in fresh air while brewing so doesnt really matter.

plus as u say its all going to get filtered once done anyway so will be sterile then

the stuff i got was 99% pure and basicly pharma apart from the fact it wasnt in a sterile vial


----------



## usernameneeded

stone14 said:


> were can you get the glass vials from rubber stop/capps kit etc? in the uk or shipped here?


i got my vials from www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk i got 10 . 30ml vials for 24 quid with postage

all other stuff i got from ebay


----------



## 6083

usernameneeded said:


> i got my vials from www.bacteriostatic-water.co.uk i got 10 . 30ml vials for 24 quid with postage
> 
> all other stuff i got from ebay


Ditto same here


----------



## stone14

GTT said:


> Ditto same here


yeh ive looked on there i can only see 10ml vials and there £28 for 2510ml vials..... how long ago did you buy the 30ml vials mate?

*edit*

ahh yes i see the 30ml vials, thanks mate  ...... is this the cheapest then? i dont fancy buying my vials off ebay


----------



## Captain-splooge

roadwarrior said:


> Check your beaker. use a measuring cylinder 10 pour 100 ml of water into it and see where it comes to on the scale? You could also weigh the water as 1cc of water at 20deg C should be close to 100ml (accounting for impurities in the water).


just been having a read through and spotted this little gem.

you say weigh the water, but then only give volumes.

1ml =1cc

the typical value taken for water in engineering is 1ml=1gram

thus, 1 litre weighs 1kg

you basically said 1=100 lol


----------



## usernameneeded

stone14 said:


> yeh ive looked on there i can only see 10ml vials and there £28 for 2510ml vials..... how long ago did you buy the 30ml vials mate?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ahh yes i see the 30ml vials, thanks mate  ...... is this the cheapest then? i dont fancy buying my vials off ebay


i think so i had a look at a few things on ebay and most were coming from the us so had a large p&p charge


----------



## stone14

apple said:


> thats a stuip question mate lol...
> 
> test cyp is a bitch and crashes at 200mg/ml plus ,high melting point fine white powder ..


so test e is the one to go for


----------



## stone14

apple said:


> why do you need a massive syringe to filter ?
> 
> i use a 5ml syringe -
> 
> lets say -
> 
> 100ml in a galss beaker-warm
> 
> draw 5ml up with a 5ml syringe
> 
> add filter
> 
> filter into vial
> 
> take syringe off
> 
> draw 5ml
> 
> add filter
> 
> filter 5ml into vial
> 
> bingo -10ml vial done
> 
> next ......


could you leave filter on and draw up and inj with it on filtering twice or is that pointless?


----------



## stone14

Duc999 said:


> 10ml of EO is a little different to the 100ml of oil he said he was planning on making.
> 
> Is he planning on using EO it's not on his list?
> 
> 100ml of grapeseed at 300mg/ml will be a real pain in the hand.


does EO reduce the pain or just a better oil mate?


----------



## 6083

apple said:


> lets see-
> 
> 300mgs ml painless ...
> 
> possable but imo your going to need eo
> 
> you must of paid a damm lot for the shipping from rs in usa there a total rip off and if you look right you can source everything in the uk and save that shipping cost (i bet you paid around 110 quid for shipping)
> 
> anyway
> 
> you dident need to buy filted oil from them becasue you can use grape seed oil from asda that is exacly the same ,yes ok they say on rs theres is ups but not once i have had any problems useing asda 500ml gso for 2.99 500ml
> 
> makeing 30ml test e @ 300mgs/ml is as easy as 1 2 3
> 
> add the ammount of oil needed to a beaker (i use eo)
> 
> heat to around 30 degrees
> 
> dump powder in and give it a whirl untillall power has melted and the mixisnice and clear
> 
> add bb/ba
> 
> give a whirl
> 
> now i like to filter my gear when itsnice and wramit makes life a hell of alot easyer .....
> 
> 100ml test e at 300mgs/ml
> 
> oil 57.5ml (again i use eo)
> 
> powder 30 grams
> 
> ba 2ml
> 
> bb 18ml


Is this the exact same process with Trenbolone Enanthate powder?

whats its melting point?


----------



## stone14

apple said:


> it has to be dry heat imo ,he has glass beakers there that can handdle alot of heat so what i would do is just sit hit beaker direct onto his stove flame or its its an eletric cooker thats even better as it acts as a hot plate ..


i was planning on buying an induction hob which you prob wil no is about A4 size and electric single hob so i can do in in my spare sitting room and not my kitcken were theres god nows what in there air from grease waaste bins etc etc lol


----------



## gingerteef

usernameneeded said:


> ive ordered my ba, bb of ebay as well i got the stuff in bottles
> 
> i was working on the idea that its job is to stop bacteria and ur going to draw it out of the container and if will be in fresh air while brewing so doesnt really matter.
> 
> plus as u say its all going to get filtered once done anyway so will be sterile then
> 
> the stuff i got was 99% pure and basicly pharma apart from the fact it wasnt in a sterile vial


Cheers pal. It says earlier in this thread that u can use Gso from the supermarket as well so must be fine. Did u get ur whatman filters from eBay as well? I struggled to find anything that wasn't extortionately priced from across the pond! There is some at the bacteriostatic water site but says they are for water bases only.


----------



## stone14

jjcooper said:


> Some photos for you chaps!
> 
> View attachment 67923
> 
> 
> View attachment 67924


so what this feel like in your bum mate? lol much pips or is it ok, i want to make 500mg/ml test e and eq and 200mg/ml primo but worried about pips with that


----------



## stone14

apple said:


> Sounds good
> 
> I use
> 
> Cronus sterile .2 nylon
> 
> Cronus better than whatman IMO


is it one of these you use mate?

http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/index.php


----------



## stone14

jjcooper said:


> Got bored tonight so had a **** about on the computer! turned out ok i suppose
> 
> View attachment 68032


looks great mate well done, you can buy holograms on ebay for the authentic effect look  lol


----------



## stone14

jjcooper said:


> first few sounded like test flu due to no AI?


does high 'e' cause test flu mate?


----------



## stone14

GREAT THREAD THIS, GOT MY MOUTH WATERING


----------



## apple

Ok Mate we catch your drift lol

No need to fill the thread with unneeded junk !


----------



## stone14

Wats un-needed junk sayn its a great thread and replying to other peoples posts?


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> Is this the exact same process with Trenbolone Enanthate powder?
> 
> whats its melting point?


exactly the same mate .

tren e has a melting point near that of test e ( around 30)

very easy to make and never crashes


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> is it one of these you use mate?
> 
> http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/index.php


these mate

http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/sterile-syringe-filters.php?syringe-filter=Cronus-sterile


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> does EO reduce the pain or just a better oil mate?


eo is not an oil but a solvent

it has many benifits

will give a much smoother pip free injection

easy to draw and filter (always use nylon filters)

can keep high mg/ml short esters in suspesnion without them crashing


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> could you leave filter on and draw up and inj with it on filtering twice or is that pointless?


dont do that

filters dont work in reverse ,you only push oil thu the filter not draw up .


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> i was planning on buying an induction hob which you prob wil no is about A4 size and electric single hob so i can do in in my spare sitting room and not my kitcken were theres god nows what in there air from grease waaste bins etc etc lol


thats a good idea .


----------



## 12sec1/4

apple said:


> eo is not an oil but a *solvent*
> 
> *it has many benifits*
> 
> will give a much smoother pip free injection
> 
> easy to draw and filter (always use nylon filters)
> 
> can keep high mg/ml short esters in suspesnion without them crashing


It might have many benefits for the brew by holding the product in suspension but what benifits does it have for the humen body? I'm sure it doesn't have any anti aging properties or can be very good for your liver ect...

I m not saying don't use it but if you do then only do so when you need to... No need to use it in a Test 300 mix for instance... If you want to up the strength then yeah use it but only what you need..


----------



## stone14

Ok thanks a lot apple that's cleared me up and I hope others aswell lol just 1 more question and I'm gone, can you use eo as a stand alone for your aas or do you still need some sort of oil ie gso, and if its better to mix then what is a good ration for reducing pips, or will it just depend on your mg/ml. Do you no what would be your cut off point max doses mg/ml for test,tren,deca,eq,primo,mast?

Thanks a lot and good night


----------



## usernameneeded

gingerteef said:


> Cheers pal. It says earlier in this thread that u can use Gso from the supermarket as well so must be fine. Did u get ur whatman filters from eBay as well? I struggled to find anything that wasn't extortionately priced from across the pond! There is some at the bacteriostatic water site but says they are for water bases only.


alright mate yeah i got my filters from ebay and were cheap ill find out what the relisted number is cause they ended just after i got them


----------



## apple

12sec1/4 said:


> It might have many benefits for the brew by holding the product in suspension but what benifits does it have for the humen body? I'm sure it doesn't have any anti aging properties or can be very good for your liver ect...
> 
> I m not saying don't use it but if you do then only do so when you need to... No need to use it in a Test 300 mix for instance... If you want to up the strength then yeah use it but only what you need..


well its used in some pharma grade injectables so its safe imo .

anti-ageing properties ?

lol dont know why your bringing that up as were talking about its use in brewing injectable steroids ..

no need to use it in test 300 mix?

well if that mix is 200mgs test e 100mgs test prop ml then there is a need to use it mate as it will make the rocess of filtering alot better and make drawing and injecting for the comsumer a brezze not to mention giveing an almost pip free injection


----------



## usernameneeded

here u go ginger

Item number: 270866515307


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> Ok thanks a lot apple that's cleared me up and I hope others aswell lol just 1 more question and I'm gone, can you use eo as a stand alone for your aas or do you still need some sort of oil ie gso, and if its better to mix then what is a good ration for reducing pips, or will it just depend on your mg/ml. Do you no what would be your cut off point max doses mg/ml for test,tren,deca,eq,primo,mast?
> 
> Thanks a lot and good night


yes you can use 100% eo as the carrier with just ba ,no need for bb but i like to add 10% bb

cut of points

nandrolone deca 600-700mgs/ml with eo

test e 500-600mgs/ml with eo

test prop 150-175mgs/ml with eo

mast prop same as test prop

primo enanthate 300-400 mgs/ml with eo

basicly anything with a low melting point and enanthate ester can be made around 500mgs/ml

short ester with high melting points around 100-175mgs/ml


----------



## usernameneeded

usernameneeded said:


> here u go ginger
> 
> Item number: 270866515307


oh and she combines postage i got 2x 5 and it wasnt much more on the postage if anything


----------



## 12sec1/4

apple said:


> well its used in some pharma grade injectables so its safe imo .
> 
> anti-ageing properties ?
> 
> lol dont know why your bringing that up as were talking about its use in brewing injectable steroids ..
> 
> no need to use it in test 300 mix?
> 
> well if that mix is 200mgs test e 100mgs test prop ml then there is a need to use it mate as it will make the rocess of filtering alot better and make drawing and injecting for the comsumer a brezze not to mention giveing an almost pip free injection


The anti ageing was just an example... I know it's not going to turn back the years lol..

I'm talking using it with reasonable strength long esters. If you can get away without using it then why put something that is unnecessary in the mix?

I suppose it's down to prefrance(sp?). I'm not making an argument just my opinion on it...

If I go to the supermarket I choose to buy Organic anything I can get my hands on. The person next to me can buy ****ty chemically grown produce. They probably won't feel a difference but it's up to the individual.

And yes, I made my brew (test p) with organic GSO


----------



## apple

12sec1/4 said:


> The anti ageing was just an example... I know it's not going to turn back the years lol..
> 
> I'm talking using it with reasonable strength long esters. If you can get away without using it then why put something that is unnecessary in the mix?
> 
> I suppose it's down to prefrance(sp?). I'm not making an argument just my opinion on it...
> 
> If I go to the supermarket I choose to buy Organic anything I can get my hands on. The person next to me can buy ****ty chemically grown produce. They probably won't feel a difference but it's up to the individual.
> 
> And yes, I made my brew (test p) with organic GSO


yes can see your point mate but eo is prob x20 the cost of gso and its that cost for a reason mate .


----------



## stone14

Ok thanks that's great thanks a lot apple


----------



## 12sec1/4

It's X20 more expensive because it's man made.. You can't harvest and cold press it.

I will use it. Not debating that, just only when I need to. Cheers for all the info so far Apple.


----------



## apple

12sec1/4 said:


> It's X20 more expensive because it's man made.. You can't harvest and cold press it.
> 
> I will use it. Not debating that, just only when I need to. Cheers for all the info so far Apple.


yes that is true but its a much better carrier than gso mate .....MUCH BETTER.


----------



## 6083

apple said:


> exactly the same mate .
> 
> tren e has a melting point near that of test e ( around 30)
> 
> very easy to make and never crashes


So considering Tren E powder is 4 times the price of test E powder and they ahve the same melting point - how do you tell your not being ripped off and given test e?


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> So considering Tren E powder is 4 times the price of test E powder and they ahve the same melting point - how do you tell your not being ripped off and given test e?


because tren e will oxidise at just over melting point giveing it a brown tint ,the hotter its heated the more it will oxidise plus the tren e that i have got in the past comes in like a block of wax and looks somewhat dirty (but its not) were as test e will be slighty off white clumpy powder

test e smell alot different to tren e too . .


----------



## Zangief

Lol apple you know a little to much about this  are your ROHM? your brewing it in your basement arn't you? send me some free TTM  x


----------



## stone14

iv seen ebay has eo for £12.49 50ml, so its only an extra £1.25 per 10ml vial since you will only need about half that per 50ml with the powder volume also and ba bb, so werth it imo if it stays that price for less pips and being able to have a bigger mg/ml ratio


----------



## stone14

apple said:


> Originally Posted by stone14
> 
> i was planning on buying an induction hob which you prob wil no is about A4 size and electric single hob so i can do in in my spare sitting room and not my kitcken were theres god nows what in there air from grease waaste bins etc etc lol
> 
> thats a good idea .


i agree but then i find out there minimum temp is 60oc which i can imagen if above ideal since you say test e melt point is just above room temp, need another think on this 1 i think......??


----------



## infernal0988

I would never make my own AAS to scared of infection and if its clean enough etc...


----------



## stone14

infernal0988 said:


> I would never make my own AAS to scared of infection and if its clean enough etc...


sterilize everything and all surounding area with isopropyl, face mask over mouth and nose, latex sterile gloves also wash with isopropyl aswell as all your tools and equipment, windows shut, in clean area ie not dusty smelly etc etc.... shouldnt go wrong


----------



## infernal0988

Thanks for the tip but i think im gonna stick to my supplier :thumb:


----------



## stone14

cool dude :thumb:


----------



## 6083

infernal0988 said:


> Thanks for the tip but i think im gonna stick to my supplier :thumb:


To be honest you are putting blind trust in UG lab suppliers who make their own gear in probably less sanitary conditions you would be if you were making for your own use.


----------



## infernal0988

That maybe so GTT but iv used PC for a good while and to be honest i trust em and i trust my supplier , never had any problems or issues with em.


----------



## big-lifter

stone14 said:


> i agree but then i find out there minimum temp is 60oc which i can imagen if above ideal since you say test e melt point is just above room temp, need another think on this 1 i think......??


use a reptile heat mat , make sure you buy a good one though


----------



## apple

infernal0988 said:


> I would never make my own AAS to scared of infection and if its clean enough etc...


but you wil out your trust in a bunch of other guys who are doing exatly the same ?lol

what a statement that is mate .......really ...


----------



## stone14

big-lifter said:


> use a reptile heat mat , make sure you buy a good one though


great mate, will those srt of temps off one on those mats work well with all aas raw powders, or do some have a melt point far above 30oc?


----------



## gingerteef

Cheers


----------



## gingerteef

usernameneeded said:


> here u go ginger
> 
> Item number: 270866515307


hey usernameneeded, these items are non sterile ones? do they not have to be sterile? id have thought that they would.


----------



## stone14

gingerteef, no1 can pm you.... not fair :ban:


----------



## narraboth

apple said:


> but you wil out your trust in a bunch of other guys who are doing exatly the same ?lol
> 
> what a statement that is mate .......really ...


haha.

apple, you are still here talking about home cooking like half yr ago....

just a pity that you took off your super impressive arm picture....


----------



## gingerteef

stone14 said:


> gingerteef, no1 can pm you.... not fair :ban:


why not? is it because i've posted so few times?


----------



## usernameneeded

gingerteef said:


> hey usernameneeded, these items are non sterile ones? do they not have to be sterile? id have thought that they would.


I didn't notice mate , I know they said they could be used for filtering and sterilising waters,fluids and oils


----------



## crazypaver1

Can i ask a something please, the 2% and 18% of both the benzyls are the % of the overall ml yes, so it would be the same %benzyl if it was 50mg/ml or 500mg/ml, or is 18% and 2% the highest needed at any mg/ml? thanks


----------



## thoon

Apple have you had success making Sust higher than 300mg/ml


----------



## jjcooper

crazypaver1 said:


> Can i ask a something please, the 2% and 18% of both the benzyls are the % of the overall ml yes, so it would be the same %benzyl if it was 50mg/ml or 500mg/ml, or is 18% and 2% the highest needed at any mg/ml? thanks


2% and 18% are used for whatever your making really mate, spesh tests any way


----------



## stone14

what does the ba and bb actually do, 1 the ba to sterilise and the bb for pips? or


----------



## stone14

jjcooper are you lab eling yours for reference laster on or just leaving them blank mate? im just thinking if you made ie deca later on you would get a mix up lol


----------



## crazypaver1

jjcooper said:


> 2% and 18% are used for whatever your making really mate, spesh tests any way


So 18% and 2% of the benzyls wont make a weaker mg/ml anymore painfull of anything? i thought the higher the mg/ml the higher one of the benzyls had to be? anyone know?


----------



## jjcooper

Well yeah if it is a percentage this will will change when you do large or small batches! as it is a percentage not mL

so if you were making 50ml of test at 300mg/ml with 18% BB and 2% BA

Oil -	28.75 - ml's

Powder - 15- grams

ba -	1- ml's

bb -	9- ml's

Or for 100ml of test 300

Oil -	57.50 - ml's

Powder - 30- grams

ba -	2- ml's

bb -	18- ml's

So as you can see the BA and BB are relevant to the ML of compound required due to the %


----------



## jjcooper

jjcooper said:


> Got bored tonight so had a **** about on the computer! turned out ok i suppose
> 
> View attachment 68032


to answer the label question this is my test finished, Page 15 of this thread!


----------



## crazypaver1

yes but it would be the same percentage if wether it was 50ml of 50mg/ml gear or 50ml of 500mg/ml gear but if you make 500 wont anymore ba or bb need adding due to strength and crystalising at that high dose?


----------



## jjcooper

crazypaver1 said:


> yes but it would be the same percentage if wether it was 50ml of 50mg/ml gear or 50ml of 500mg/ml gear but if you make 500 wont anymore ba or bb need adding due to strength and crystalising at that high dose?


i believe it is better to use 50/50 GSO and EO to suspend that sort of mg/mL with the same % BB, BA we previously discussed, it has been said that EO makes for a smoother shot, and better suspension, maybe this would be the best route for you! apple will help some more when he see's this! i wouldn't fancy shooting 1 gram of gear in 2 ml of oil though, i imagine it wouldn't be the most pleasant shot!


----------



## crazypaver1

Im on test500 now, 2ml of it aint bad just pip for 3or4 days


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> Im on test500 now, 2ml of it aint bad just pip for 3or4 days


Made it yourself?


----------



## crazypaver1

No this one is bought but i want to be capable of making it


----------



## stone14

jjcooper said:


> i believe it is better to use 50/50 GSO and EO to suspend that sort of mg/mL with the same % BB, BA we previously discussed, it has been said that EO makes for a smoother shot, and better suspension, maybe this would be the best route for you! apple will help some more when he see's this! i wouldn't fancy shooting 1 gram of gear in 2 ml of oil though, i imagine it wouldn't be the most pleasant shot!


I seen a post saying 50% eo will melt the filter? ???


----------



## apple

stone14 said:


> I seen a post saying 50% eo will melt the filter? ???


may melt a bottle top filter but it wont melt a nylon syringe filter and i can tell you that for a fact .even 100% eo wont melt a nylon syringe filter .


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> No this one is bought but i want to be capable of making it


would be scetpical of it being 500mgs/ml tbo mate.


----------



## apple

and i have made some 500mgs/ml with 20% bb 2% ba and the rest grape seed oil and its about 9 months old and still holding .....

will post a pic in a min.


----------



## apple

right - 50/50 gso and eo

left - 100 gso

500mgs/ml test enanthate

both held fine ..


----------



## crazypaver1

apple said:


> would be scetpical of it being 500mgs/ml tbo mate.


 Yes i know that but its do-able and would like to do it mysele, also apple how do you know when it hasnt held and what ingriedeant is up'd to help it hold?


----------



## stone14

Cool mate, I was thinking of useing 100% eo if I homebrewd but that post got me thinking lol, cheers for clearing that up


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> Yes i know that but its do-able and would like to do it mysele, also apple how do you know when it hasnt held and what ingriedeant is up'd to help it hold?


it will look like bits of suger in your vial if it crashes .

useing gso makes it no probs but the injection can hold a nip for a couple of days and its thick

useing 50% eo and 50% gso gives a more smoother thiner injection

useing 100% eo give a very nice smooth thin almost painless injectable test e 500mgs/ml


----------



## crazypaver1

how long after mixing would the crash occour? and after how long do you know it wont crash for sure? also what does eo stand for? what oil?


----------



## stone14

doesnt it only crash if you use a poor oil to hold the aas, gso and eo do the job fine i cant see how they would crash unless with high doses but eo is good at holding more thats why you mix with gso if whating higher concentrations... just my2p 

also i would have though it would crash soon as the oil cooled down from warming it while your mixing it????


----------



## jake87

eo stands for ethyl oleate its a solvent not an oil


----------



## stone14

its £12.50 for 50ml on ebay, gso is that for 1ltre lol


----------



## crazypaver1

Lol ok sound. as for storing test eth, is it ok at room temp? and once mixed what is the expiry date generaly on aas? thanks peepz


----------



## stone14

i would imagine its best in a cool dry dark place so a fridge would be good or freeze it????

dont no about expiry date i dont think it will go off, it will prob degenrtate and get weaker over years???


----------



## expletive

Test E is fine at room temp


----------



## Rick89

expletive said:


> Test E is fine at room temp


powder??

I was always told store in freezer??


----------



## expletive

Rick89 said:


> powder??
> 
> I was always told store in freezer??


Ah my mistake, thought he meant the finished product


----------



## KRIS_B

Send it my way mate my email address is [email protected]@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## 6083

Just made some Test Enanthate of my own

must have took me a good 3 hours to filter it all through, that was just 30g of powder, there must be an easier way of doing this?

a machine maybe, somthing??????


----------



## jjcooper

mine didn't take three hours, hour, hour and half tops! First time doing it too


----------



## crazypaver1

What happens if powder is kept at room temp? will it lose potency? is eo used for winstrol and other waterbased gear?


----------



## jjcooper

dont thinnk so mate, will just go waxy if your house is warm, cant damage the compound as far as i know


----------



## jjcooper

bassline boy said:


> were do you make this in your house??
> 
> how sterile is it i got 2 big mother fcuking mad dogs and thats what would worry me lol.
> 
> its not like chopping coke up on yer coffie table is lol


I did mine in the kitchen, but had a really really good clean through with bleach first on all surfaces, then some 99.9% bacteria killing spray, alcohol wipes for vials and alcohol gel for hands, kept applying the gel to hands throughout!


----------



## stone14

bassline boy said:


> were do you make this in your house??
> 
> how sterile is it i got 2 big mother fcuking mad dogs and thats what would worry me lol.
> 
> its not like chopping coke up on yer coffie table is lol


buy a grow tent mate, 1.2m2 zip up and sterilise 

*isopropyl* is what you want to sterilize, 99.9% alcohol i would put it in a spray bottle, you can but 1ltr for £10i think on ebay


----------



## 6083

apple said:


> yes you can use 100% eo as the carrier with just ba ,no need for bb but i like to add 10% bb
> 
> cut of points
> 
> nandrolone deca 600-700mgs/ml with eo
> 
> test e 500-600mgs/ml with eo
> 
> test prop 150-175mgs/ml with eo
> 
> mast prop same as test prop
> 
> primo enanthate 300-400 mgs/ml with eo
> 
> basicly anything with a low melting point and enanthate ester can be made around 500mgs/ml
> 
> short ester with high melting points around 100-175mgs/ml


Apple, making things at this concentration with EO are we talking bad PIP here? ie test enth 500-600mg/ml (anyway round it?)

id love to make these concentrations and get away with it, without crippleing my leg for a week especially the deca at 700mg/ml


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> Apple, making things at this concentration with EO are we talking bad PIP here? ie test enth 500-600mg/ml (anyway round it?)
> 
> id love to make these concentrations and get away with it, without crippleing my leg for a week especially the deca at 700mg/ml


quality of raws and solvents/oils will play a big factor in how much pip you will get .

deca is a painless steroid along with eq so at high mg/ml you shouldent get any pip of them compounds at all.


----------



## 6083

ok so say for instance

i made test E at 500mg/ml in Eo and also made deca 700mg/ml and purely for example jabbed a ml of each in the same syringe - would the addition of the deca negate the mega pip i might get from the test?


----------



## jjcooper

try it let us know


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> ok so say for instance
> 
> i made test E at 500mg/ml in Eo and also made deca 700mg/ml and purely for example jabbed a ml of each in the same syringe - would the addition of the deca negate the mega pip i might get from the test?


In theory yes mate


----------



## 6083

sounds like a plan to me



what concentrations per ml an you run

EQ at

Tren Enth at

?


----------



## 6083

well to test my product i did 1 ml 2 days ago, very minor pip, didnt die or my leg didnt fall off, so ive done an extra 4.5ml this dosed at 300mg/ml 1600mg of test, if everythings good this should hit me like a train in 2-3 weeks


----------



## jjcooper

Nice sounds good mate! thats a whopping dose though lol


----------



## 6083

jjcooper said:


> Nice sounds good mate! thats a whopping dose though lol


Just wait until my Tren enanthate lands which is in uk customs right now

im thinking 700mg of tren


----------



## apple

GTT said:


> Just wait until my Tren enanthate lands which is in uk customs right now
> 
> im thinking 700mg of tren


Try 10ml at 400mgs/ml first and don't heat too much mate as it oxidises easy and can damage it


----------



## 6083

apple said:


> Try 10ml at 400mgs/ml first and don't heat too much mate as it oxidises easy and can damage it


This time im using EO oil as pure grapeseed is a pain in the hand

the test enanthate i heated the oil to around 35 at most when blending the powder into it, i then heated it up to 40c afterwards when filtering

should i do same with the tren?


----------



## apple

Yes do the same with teen

Very important !

Make sure your useing nylon filters if useing eo


----------



## 6083

apple said:


> Yes do the same with teen
> 
> Very important !
> 
> Make sure your useing nylon filters if useing eo


what mg per ml would you recomend i dose tren E at in just EO oil?


----------



## apple

300-350 would be fine

While you can make it higher I see no real need

I only make test e @ 500 mgs//ml for sub q hrt shots


----------



## Rick89

Out of interest to you knowledgable guys on here is it possible to get sustanon as raw powder, the test esters already mixed??

I ask as i would of though obv not but a few so called "legit" suppliers are advertising it as powder form??


----------



## Guest

Rick89 said:


> Out of interest to you knowledgable guys on here is it possible to get sustanon as raw powder, the test esters already mixed??
> 
> I ask as i would of though obv not but a few so called "legit" suppliers are advertising it as powder form??


Yes it is mate (not that i am knowledgable lol) but ive defo seen it on a legit list or two buddy


----------



## Rick89

willsy said:


> Yes it is mate (not that i am knowledgable lol) but ive defo seen it on a legit list or two buddy


This is what I thought

Thanks buddy


----------



## stone14

i would just mic prop and enanthate which is what testoviron is  50mg/200mg


----------



## Rick89

stone14 said:


> i would just mic prop and enanthate which is what testoviron is  50mg/200mg


Yes mate just was curious as to wether certain supliers were truthfull as such

you made any homebrew yet buddy


----------



## PRD

Does the syringe filter need to be sterile ?

The reason im asking is the BB and BA will presumably kill all of the bacteria in the solution, and then the filter will remove and undisolved particles ?

Thanks

JJ


----------



## cas

dont quote me on this, but i dont think the temp used to brew test e is high enough to kill off bacteria is it?


----------



## apple

cas said:


> dont quote me on this, but i dont think the temp used to brew test e is high enough to kill off bacteria is it?


no it is not but you dont use heat to kill bacteria unles auto clave then you risk dammageing the hormone ...

the filter will clean the product and the b.a will stop any new bactria from breading inside of the vial.


----------



## ebasiuk1

Something i dont understand maybe someone can explain

surely putting in BA in to the beaker whilst heated will evaporate the BA, even at a low temp meaning less BA remaining at the end of the process

Would it not make more sense to add to the solution at the end just before filtering?


----------



## MRSTRONG

ebasiuk1 said:


> Something i dont understand maybe someone can explain
> 
> surely putting in BA in to the beaker whilst heated will evaporate the BA, even at a low temp meaning less BA remaining at the end of the process
> 
> Would it not make more sense to add to the solution at the end just before filtering?


the bb `suspends` it as far as i know .


----------



## apple

ebasiuk1 said:


> Something i dont understand maybe someone can explain
> 
> surely putting in BA in to the beaker whilst heated will evaporate the BA, even at a low temp meaning less BA remaining at the end of the process
> 
> Would it not make more sense to add to the solution at the end just before filtering?


I belive it takes a damm lot of heat to evaporate ba mate

I have heard of people Linking painfull gear to high ba content and trying to bake out the ba ,it don't work it only degrades and damages the hormone as extreme heat is needed


----------



## ebasiuk1

ahh i see, i thought BA would have a low evaporation point with it being alcohol, if thats the case makes sense! may have a quick google


----------



## ebasiuk1

melting point 15.3 c ?? seems low


----------



## jjcooper

i usually don't add heat until my BA & BB has melted the powder! thus making it a solution, then pop it on the stove but very low temp, as low as my stove will let me go, think it takes alot of heat to evaporate, Boiling point = 205 °C, 478 K, 401 °F classing boiling point as starting to break the molecules down and turn from an aqueous solution to a gas! so no where near enough heat applied in a basic brew! even 100°C wont affect the alc!


----------



## apple

ebasiuk1 said:


> melting point -15.3 c ?? seems low


Is that the melting point of ba? It'd already a liquid so can't see how it can have a melting point ?

Evaporating point is what you want to look for

To answer your original question

Yes add ba at the end would be a good idea just to be on the safe side


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> i usually don't add heat until my BA & BB has melted the powder! thus making it a solution, then pop it on the stove but very low temp, as low as my stove will let me go, think it takes alot of heat to evaporate, Boiling point = 205 °C, 478 K, 401 °F classing boiling point as starting to break the molecules down and turn from an aqueous solution to a gas! so no where near enough heat applied in a basic brew! even 100°C wont affect the alc!


There you go

That sort of heat would bake the a s s out of any hormone and degrade it if not totaly wreck it altogether


----------



## ebasiuk1

yeah seems little heat is needed

last lot i did it did seem it appear as there was some evaporation, certianly looked like it from the vapour it seemed to give off

however all seems fine, no pip, or signs of any infections and had at least 10 jabs from this vial so far


----------



## ebasiuk1

got ya, 205c boiling point it states your correct makes more sense


----------



## jjcooper

ebasiuk1 said:


> yeah seems little heat is needed
> 
> last lot i did it did seem it appear as there was some evaporation, certianly looked like it from the vapour it seemed to give off
> 
> however all seems fine, no pip, or signs of any infections and had at least 10 jabs from this vial so far


Good gauge would be if there is condensation on the side of the beaker! i have yet to see this yet!


----------



## ebasiuk1

didnt notice any iirc


----------



## apple

Little tip

Store your raws with a few packs of silica gell


----------



## ebasiuk1

have done


----------



## jjcooper

Thought i would do a little update, basically been on my test for 13 weeks, and starting weight of 14 stone 3 and i'm currently sat at 15 stone 10 so i'm more than happy with my gear, i have since brewed again went really well and will prob's never buy my gear again just raws!

Thanks for all your input to the thread, much appreciated, and i may have even inspired a few people along the way!

JJ


----------



## ebasiuk1

May just be me but raws seem to be very hard to get now, has something changed?


----------



## jjcooper

ebasiuk1 said:


> May just be me but raws seem to be very hard to get now, has something changed?


Not that i can think of


----------



## Hotdog147

Just read the whole thread!!...Nice one JJ, loads of good info here mate...reps


----------



## all_to_natural

nice thread jj really gives you something to think about how much is your outlay per cycle now? and is it just the test youve brewed so far?


----------



## jjcooper

Hotdog147 said:


> Just read the whole thread!!...Nice one JJ, loads of good info here mate...reps


Thanks mate!


----------



## jjcooper

all_to_natural said:


> nice thread jj really gives you something to think about how much is your outlay per cycle now? and is it just the test youve brewed so far?


Thanks mate.

Just test so far wouldn't mind trying to make deca etc, but will see.


----------



## durhamlad

Just read the entire thread tonight - awesome stuff  jj glad to see its been working well for you 

Now its time to go searching for my raws......


----------



## PRD

Since this thread first went up i have been doing research to see if i could do this myself, thanks for this thread it has helped loads!

just one quick question , does the best before date on the grape seed oil matter ? as i have only seen bottles lasting until august this year ?

Cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG

Juice Junky said:


> Since this thread first went up i have been doing research to see if i could do this myself, thanks for this thread it has helped loads!
> 
> just one quick question , does the best before date on the grape seed oil matter ? as i have only seen bottles lasting until august this year ?
> 
> Cheers


yes of course it does .


----------



## PRD

ewen said:


> yes of course it does .


Knew it was a stupid question :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Juice Junky said:


> Knew it was a stupid question :lol:


if you drank it fair enough but jabbing it into a muscle is just stupid lol


----------



## Andy Y

Well done mate


----------



## jjcooper

Thanks pal, finished the cycle now, some info pics, vids, weight updates and lifting pbs etc in my journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/157192-positive-thinking-positive-mass-building.html

Check it out for more info


----------



## stone14

how was the pips dude?


----------



## jjcooper

stone14 said:


> how was the pips dude?


PIP was fine i don't mind it anyway, nothing crippling, probs inject technique causing 50% of my pip, one week my leg went red but turned out to be test flu so it blew over in few days!


----------



## stone14

cool dude, will you use enanthate next or try cypionate? do you think pips from aas is down to the manufactuer and the actual raws or the oil+solvent formula difrent people use?

i was thinking since enanthate as a much lower melting point, maybe ugls use less solvents so once in the muscle it crashes in there causeing the pain, and cyp doesnt since more solvents are used cause of its higher melting point? just my theory, there is no other reason for aas pips caused directly from aas and not the inj tech..... i no this happens to fast esters but maybe this is the cause for longer esters also if the oil clears the site before the hormones, but if more solvents were used wouldnt it clear with the oil and not be left behind... maybe i should start a thread on this instead lol


----------



## Sharpiedj

Interesting read..... Very interesting


----------



## jjcooper

i have read about the production of test enthanate raws, a by product of making this hormone with the enanthate ester can be carbolic acid, carbolic acid in the hormone can increase pip, but big pharma companies can remove the acid through filtration. there will be a way do this at home but would be a trial and error kind of thing. heres my theory from what iv read about carbolic acid. the acid is water soluble the hormone is not, so add your powder to water, then run this through a paper filter the acid will be dissolved in the water and the hormone will not leaving the hormone in the filter. dry off the filter and this should leave your hormone with the acid removed, personally i would try it with like 5g first on a small scale and see what results you get.

Just an idea!


----------



## stone14

..


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> i have read about the production of test enthanate raws, a by product of making this hormone with the enanthate ester can be carbolic acid, carbolic acid in the hormone can increase pip, but big pharma companies can remove the acid through filtration. there will be a way do this at home but would be a trial and error kind of thing. heres my theory from what iv read about carbolic acid. the acid is water soluble the hormone is not, so add your powder to water, then run this through a paper filter the acid will be dissolved in the water and the hormone will not leaving the hormone in the filter. dry off the filter and this should leave your hormone with the acid removed, personally i would try it with like 5g first on a small scale and see what results you get.
> 
> Just an idea!


just an idea??? i have tried this. you have to use the right amount of water per gram or it will not work as so much water can only disolve so much carbolic.

but when carbolic acid is in your test E you WILL know about it, half ml and major swelling for 7days+ believe me ive tried

Someone said on here that cyp cant be made at 300mg/ml without eo. europharma make 300mg/ml with rapeseed oil, anyone any experiance with it? pain and pip like?


----------



## jayDP

i know u cant ask for souces but iv been looking for hours for a souces for the powder an can only find ebay style china websites selling the stuff, which look dodge as hell, is there no legit site u can buy it from like with the peptides an malantan??


----------



## Proteincarb

Nice


----------



## crazypaver1

Carbolic acid isnt removed in the factroy via watering the powder so i wouldnt do it yourself as who knows the dangers of adding water to hormone its self and what it does before you inject it into your flesh! we arnt scientists


----------



## Jonsey911

im not saying it worked either, tried half ml and still bad pip so i wouldnt reccomend as the carbolic acid is just theory in the end and hasnt been proven that it is infact the problem in the raw itself, i wouldnt try to much as adding other things to try and get rid may change the raw itself with chemical reaction, ( as no one on here is a chemical or hormone scientist)


----------



## jjcooper

crazypaver1 said:


> Carbolic acid isnt removed in the factroy via watering the powder so i wouldnt do it yourself as who knows the dangers of adding water to hormone its self and what it does before you inject it into your flesh! we arnt scientists


Was just to see if the carbolic acid theory was true


----------



## FitzTheMan

I wish I had the balls to do this lmao, I'd end up killing myself or some ****. Noticed 'alcohol' on the ingredients list... Heh. No thanks  !


----------



## FitzTheMan

I wish I had the balls to do this lmao, I'd end up killing myself or some ****. Noticed 'alcohol' on the ingredients list... Heh. No thanks  !


----------



## jjcooper

FitzTheMan said:


> I wish I had the balls to do this lmao, I'd end up killing myself or some ****. Noticed 'alcohol' on the ingredients list... Heh. No thanks  !


Benzyl alcohol not Voddy


----------



## jayDP

read the whole thread an all the links people have posted, good read, gona order everything apart from the raw power next week,


----------



## jayDP

iv tryied googling "research lab supply" and that site dont come up, is it still there?


----------



## miller25

A good read, very good read. I have read loads at basskiller over the last few year and this thread just simplifies it all. Nice to know there guys out there willing to try this. I'm tempted, but going to pass. Too much messing about for my peanut sized brain.


----------



## Guest

once you homebrew you never go back!


----------



## stone14

crazypaver1 said:


> Carbolic acid isnt removed in the factroy via watering the powder so i wouldnt do it yourself as who knows the dangers of adding water to hormone its self and what it does before you inject it into your flesh! we arnt scientists


sterile water not tap lol, you dont need to be a scientist to adjust the ph of something just like you dont need to be a pharmacist to make (homebrew) aas


----------



## stone14

miller25 said:


> A good read, very good read. I have read loads at basskiller over the last few year and this thread just simplifies it all. Nice to know there guys out there willing to try this. I'm tempted, but going to pass. Too much messing about for my peanut sized brain.


its simple realy, i think the main worry is trying something new and injecting it, but i had the same worry on my 1st ever aas inj lol, iv not homebrewed but i can see its easy if you can surce legit raws, and defo werth it cost wise, why pay ugls to do it when you can do it yourself


----------



## miller25

stone14 said:


> its simple realy, i think the main worry is trying something new and injecting it, but i had the same worry on my 1st ever aas inj lol, iv not homebrewed but i can see its easy if you can surce legit raws, and defo werth it cost wise, why pay ugls to do it when you can do it yourself


Yeah sourcing the raws is a problem, I suppose some underground labs start out with the homebrew solution. Got a feeling i'm going to try it. lol! YOu should have a good read over on basskiller, lots of info.


----------



## stone14

yeh ive seen that site dude, theres all you need to no on there like


----------



## jjcooper

Glad people are having a read, and making them think about brewing!


----------



## jayDP

jjcooper, that site u got all your lab stuff is shut done now, is there a another website to use, or do i have to use ebay?


----------



## jjcooper

jaypricel19 said:


> jjcooper, that site u got all your lab stuff is shut done now, is there a another website to use, or do i have to use ebay?


Think they closed that one but have a sister company. 1 sec i'll look for the link


----------



## jjcooper

Link http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


----------



## MRSTRONG

anyone know if the open serum vials off rls need sterilizing ? i know the stoppers need to be done either in iso or peroxide .


----------



## jjcooper

You can sterilise with a blast in the microwave


----------



## apple

ewen said:


> anyone know if the open serum vials off rls need sterilizing ? i know the stoppers need to be done either in iso or peroxide .


Yes they do mate

Microwave for 15-20 mins or dry heat oven for 30 mins


----------



## jayDP

jjcooper said:


> Link http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


cheers mate


----------



## jayDP

cheers lads.

just one more questions (sorry) but the "whatman" syringe filters come in sterile an unsterile and also there (PolyVinyliDene Fluoride) membrane and i read the u need nylon filters.

are the unsterile filters no good?

and is the polyvinle ones ok?


----------



## Jonsey911

apple said:


> Yes they do mate
> 
> Microwave for 15-20 mins or dry heat oven for 30 mins


at what temp in oven?


----------



## MRSTRONG

apple said:


> Yes they do mate
> 
> Microwave for 15-20 mins or dry heat oven for 30 mins


Cheers .

Think its 190c for 15-20 mins but they gotta be upside down due to debris getting in , I looked at the microwave method it said 90 secs but must have deionised water in there to , or there was the pressure cooker method .

Still unsure what's best as my glass wear (rod and beaker) will need doing to , I may wrap a load of vials in grease proof papar then oven bake them and do same with other stuff .

I've got a naglene nylon vacuum filter coming but the pumps are dear so I'm using a new plug hole sucker with piping to fit , its only to suck so no need to be 100% sterile as not touching oil , ill post pics of it when I get it .

Then I'm gtg

I'm gonna make it 35% eo and the rest gso .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> Cheers .
> 
> Think its 190c for 15-20 mins but they gotta be upside down due to debris getting in , I looked at the microwave method it said 90 secs but must have deionised water in there to , or there was the pressure cooker method .
> 
> Still unsure what's best as my glass wear (rod and beaker) will need doing to , I may wrap a load of vials in grease proof papar then oven bake them and do same with other stuff .
> 
> I've got a naglene nylon vacuum filter coming but the pumps are dear so I'm using a new plug hole sucker with piping to fit , its only to suck so no need to be 100% sterile as not touching oil , ill post pics of it when I get it .
> 
> Then I'm gtg
> 
> I'm gonna make it 35% eo and the rest gso .


what reasons are you using eo and grapeseed at that ratio? instead of 50/50, stopper erosion?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> what reasons are you using eo and grapeseed at that ratio? instead of 50/50, stopper erosion?


Price and eo isn't really needed unless the mg/ml is higher , mine will be 400mg/ml .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> Price and eo isn't really needed unless the mg/ml is higher , mine will be 400mg/ml .


test eth 400?


----------



## Jonsey911

also im still unsure how to sterilise vail, are they ok upside down in oven for 20mins yes?


----------



## Jonsey911

at 190? pre heat? haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> also im still unsure how to sterilise vail, are they ok upside down in oven for 20mins yes?


There is a few methods mate Google search , baby bottles need sterilized also look at autclav .


----------



## jjcooper

Glad to see you chaps researching on how to do things safely.

ewen don't bother sterilising your beaker and glass rod. fill the beaker with boiling water to give it thorough clean, and boiling water on the rod, as this part is before filtering so not required to be 100% sterile like the final product. although following clean working areas, sterilised hands, not to breathe onto the final product if you have open vials etc is all good practice.


----------



## Philly_1

Ukmeathead said:


> Good stuff would like to know how you get on, is it cheaper making your own the buying it ?


A rake of the yanks make there own! All on MD they seem to be brewing there own mixes


----------



## Danny_Arnold

would love to follow this progress mate. very interested in how you do it too, luv my pharmacology!


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> Glad to see you chaps researching on how to do things safely.
> 
> ewen don't bother sterilising your beaker and glass rod. fill the beaker with boiling water to give it thorough clean, and boiling water on the rod, as this part is before filtering so not required to be 100% sterile like the final product. although following clean working areas, sterilised hands, not to breathe onto the final product if you have open vials etc is all good practice.


wont the beaker smash with boiling water as its glass? i thought beakers were made to stand slow heat change not rapid


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> Glad to see you chaps researching on how to do things safely.
> 
> ewen don't bother sterilising your beaker and glass rod. fill the beaker with boiling water to give it thorough clean, and boiling water on the rod, as this part is before filtering so not required to be 100% sterile like the final product. although following clean working areas, sterilised hands, not to breathe onto the final product if you have open vials etc is all good practice.


i know what your saying mate but if i make the stirrer and beaker sterile then add in chem solvent and compound i now have only the bacteria from the compound and the ba will stop any forming from that , although the filter is pored to stop the bacteria from slipping through its pores so yeah your right i dont need to worry overly .

my method was to add all solvents chems and compound to beaker heat (around 30*c i think :confused1: ) and stir for 15-20 mins while vials are sterilizing then filter but leave out 10-20% of the gso oil to run through filter and pull any hormone left , then dispense into vials seal and crimp job done .

any thoughts on that ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> wont the beaker smash with boiling water as its glass? i thought beakers were made to stand slow heat change not rapid


buy pyrex heat glass beakers mate they are made for rapid heat changes .


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> i know what your saying mate but if i make the stirrer and beaker sterile then add in chem solvent and compound i now have only the bacteria from the compound and the ba will stop any forming from that , although the filter is pored to stop the bacteria from slipping through its pores so yeah your right i dont need to worry overly .
> 
> my method was to add all solvents chems and compound to beaker heat (around 30*c i think :confused1: ) and stir for 15-20 mins while vials are sterilizing then filter but leave out 10-20% of the gso oil to run through filter and pull any hormone left , then dispense into vials seal and crimp job done .
> 
> any thoughts on that ?


 Yeah you will touch the glass rod and make it unsterile, also the beaker will be unsterile as the GSO isn't sterile? also your compound wont be so your right the filtering and BA will take care sterility of the final thing

As for the method sounds good, 30.40c should be good, you will see the BA and BB dissolve the powder before you add heat as the white crystalline powder starts to go transparent. yep you can run that through at the end to pull the hormone through.


----------



## MRSTRONG

im going for USP GSO , i reckon i could just use normal GSO and filter it thats probably all USP GSO is afterall but first batch has to be spot on then i have a benchmark .

as for vials and stoppers my thoughts are to oven bake the vials to sterilize them , and micro the stoppers after i drop them in iso then place on greaseproof paper and zap for 90 secs .

i think thats all that worries me really them 2 bits .


----------



## jjcooper

You will be fine mate, it's harder writing about it than actually doing it, i have done 2 brews 100ml a piece and jabbed both lots all good to go, strong stuff to at 300mg/ml you will realise how some UG's are under dosed.


----------



## crazypaver1

Ewen- do you have alot of grease proof paper lying around? lol i just want to know what the grease proof paper does in this process? thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> You will be fine mate, it's harder writing about it than actually doing it, i have done 2 brews 100ml a piece and jabbed both lots all good to go, strong stuff to at 300mg/ml you will realise how some UG's are under dosed.


if you have had pharma and ugl you know how crap ugl really is .

im taking 200mg tbol currently and it feels like 40mg of pharma dbol .

cant wait to get my brew on :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> Ewen- do you have alot of grease proof paper lying around? lol i just want to know what the grease proof paper does in this process? thanks


wipe it with alcohol creating a sterile surface .


----------



## crazypaver1

Thankyou ewen


----------



## Beans

Ukmeathead said:


> Good stuff would like to know how you get on, is it cheaper making your own the buying it ?


Depends on who you know mate, and I'll tell you this for free, it's a boat load more hassle.


----------



## jjcooper

Beans said:


> Depends on who you know mate, and I'll tell you this for free, it's a boat load more hassle.


not really depends if you know people, if not then yes it would be a nightmare


----------



## Beans

jjcooper said:


> not really depends if you know people, if not then yes it would be a nightmare


I dont understand mate?


----------



## crazypaver1

How is the oil sterilised?


----------



## jjcooper

not really depends if you know people, if not then yes it would be a nightmare



Beans said:


> I dont understand mate?


Contacts for items


----------



## jjcooper

crazypaver1 said:


> How is the oil sterilised?


Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter .45 Micron Pore Size (PVDF)


----------



## apple

jjcooper said:


> Whatman Sterile Syringe Filter .45 Micron Pore Size (PVDF)


A 0.2 is better and if use eo make sure is nylon membrane as eo can/melt and degrade other type of filters


----------



## crazypaver1

A filter is all that sterilises the oil? can it not be boiled or atleas heated to sterilise?


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> A filter is all that sterilises the oil? can it not be boiled or atleas heated to sterilise?


you anbake oil to amke it sterile but as soon as its ooled and you add the raw powder and solvents it beomes unstile again so you need to filter it no matter there was an old school way of doing it by mixing all your raws/oil/solvents and bakeing it once in the vial without filtering but this an/will dammage the hormone giveing an unknow mg/ml dose so for the cost of a few filters filtering is a must .


----------



## crazypaver1

When filtering warm oi with .2 nylon filter with 2.5ml syringe it goes through a piece of **** (quick) when do i know when filter is ****ed and when do i know to swap to new filter, as in how much ml can i put through before i 'should' swap


----------



## apple

crazypaver1 said:


> When filtering warm oi with .2 nylon filter with 2.5ml syringe it goes through a piece of **** (quick) when do i know when filter is ****ed and when do i know to swap to new filter, as in how much ml can i put through before i 'should' swap


i can get 100ml via a 0.2 if i am fast ,its all about keeping the membriam and oil warm ,if you push 30ml thu the filter and then come back 20 mins later and try and push warm oil thu it its not going to happen ...you will know when its time for a new filter as it will simple just not be possable to push any more oil thu it.


----------



## jayDP

why are people buying open vails an going thru all the trouble of steilizing them in stead of just buying sterilized bottles with the tops already on?

also can u keep warming the oil mix back up if it goes cold when filtings to speed filtering up?

i also noticed you can but sterile and unsterile whatman filters. take it u need the sterile ones?


----------



## crazypaver1

Good point jayprice, how can unsterile filters be made sterile? push 1ml ol iso through?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Because sterile sealed vials cost more and carries large shipping costs , open vials are dirt cheap .

Bacteria is a certain size so by filtering it removes the bacteria by not letting.g it pass through the pores , however simply put baby bacteria can still form so you add ba which then stops it from growing into adult bacteria .

It does have technical terms but I'm on my phone so can't link info .

And you buy sterile filters not make unsterile filters sterile .


----------



## stone14

jaypricel19 said:


> why are people buying open vails an going thru all the trouble of steilizing them in stead of just buying sterilized bottles with the tops already on?
> 
> also can u keep warming the oil mix back up if it goes cold when filtings to speed filtering up?
> 
> i also noticed you can but sterile and unsterile whatman filters. take it u need the sterile ones?


because some people and imo also its safer to steriliese your own open vials than buy pre capped and have to peirce the vial to inj the aas, there is always going to be a small chance it can get contaminated once its peirced, normally is peireced once to let the air pressure out and 1 to inj the aas, sterilising vials yourself isnt a hassle its not a problem


----------



## stone14

does the eo remove the pips from the possible carb acid in enanthate then? if you made 250ml test e with 35-50% eo will it be pip free?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Eo will help due to its anesthetic property but lots of factors can make pip .


----------



## jayDP

ewen said:


> Because sterile sealed vials cost more and carries large shipping costs , open vials are dirt cheap .
> 
> Bacteria is a certain size so by filtering it removes the bacteria by not letting.g it pass through the pores , however simply put baby bacteria can still form so you add ba which then stops it from growing into adult bacteria .
> 
> It does have technical terms but I'm on my phone so can't link info .
> 
> And you buy sterile filters not make unsterile filters sterile .


ok cool,

ps love this site, quick and good responces to questions everytime


----------



## miller25

Well I made an order for some test e, hopefully it will turn up. Cos I am a tight git I am going to off load some my personal stash too fund the little experiment. Hopefully all will go well and I can report back with some pictures.

I am going to try a different oil than gso, as I wanna see how it goes compared to the original poster. Might try a peanut oil, not sure yet.


----------



## apple

miller25 said:


> Well I made an order for some test e, hopefully it will turn up. Cos I am a tight git I am going to off load some my personal stash too fund the little experiment. Hopefully all will go well and I can report back with some pictures.
> 
> I am going to try a different oil than gso, as I wanna see how it goes compared to the original poster. Might try a peanut oil, not sure yet.


Why would you want to use peanut oil?


----------



## miller25

apple said:


> Why would you want to use peanut oil?


Purely n simply to see how it turns out. I'm just that way out.


----------



## jake87

crisp and dry mate


----------



## apple

jake87 said:


> crisp and dry mate


I prefer lard tbo


----------



## miller25

jake87 said:


> crisp and dry mate


What is crisp and dry? Lard? How about baby oil? Lol!

I think apple has put me off messing around, I should just stick to gso or e/o. Why go through that fiddle of mixing to add an oil out of curiosity. It's a dumb move.


----------



## Jonsey911

miller25 said:


> What is crisp and dry? Lard? How about baby oil? Lol!
> 
> I think apple has put me off messing around, I should just stick to gso or e/o. Why go through that fiddle of mixing to add an oil out of curiosity. It's a dumb move.


wise move :thumb:


----------



## Jonsey911

why cant a unsterile filter be sterilised with isopropanol? if we can sterilise vials and stoppers by dipping them in it and air drying why can the same not be done with nylon membrane filters?


----------



## English muscle

I have access to a autoclave I've read this whole read straight through and my brain is fried! Am I right in understanding I could use this autoclave on my homebrew to garuntee sterility?


----------



## MRSTRONG

English muscle said:


> I have access to a autoclave I've read this whole read straight through and my brain is fried! Am I right in understanding I could use this autoclave on my homebrew to garuntee sterility?


yes but only on the instruments not the actual mix of solvents oil and raws .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> why cant a unsterile filter be sterilised with isopropanol? if we can sterilise vials and stoppers by dipping them in it and air drying why can the same not be done with nylon membrane filters?


because if you sterilize it with iso or any other alcohol it messes with the end alcohol % = nasty pip and wondering why :confused1:


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> because if you sterilize it with iso or any other alcohol it messes with the end alcohol % = nasty pip and wondering why :confused1:


not if its let dry


----------



## Jonsey911

and surely it would just be the 1st bopttle


----------



## MRSTRONG

Try it and report back , ill use sterile filters though .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> Try it and report back , ill use sterile filters though .


i will do, i have read that with the the male end sterilised evrything that passes will be sterilised, an even with 1ml iso pushed through its not hard to push 1ml gso after to get rid of excess iso??????


----------



## MRSTRONG

Microwave dry it after it has drip dried .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> Microwave dry it after it has drip dried .


will that not damage the nylon membrane?


----------



## MRSTRONG

90 secs is micro sterilize time , like an autoclav .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> 90 secs is micro sterilize time , like an autoclav .


sterilied filters come 2day just intime, got 110ml before the membrane broke, anyone know max amount through .45? have i pushed to hard?


----------



## ebasiuk1

Jonsey911 said:


> sterilied filters come 2day just intime, got 110ml before the membrane broke, anyone know max amount through .45? have i pushed to hard?


what size syringe did you use? and guage? how long did it take you?


----------



## Jonsey911

ebasiuk1 said:


> what size syringe did you use? and guage? how long did it take you?


2.5 syringe


----------



## Jonsey911

i read somewere i have to leave 2days for ingrediants to mix and settle before i inject,

anyone know about this? thanks


----------



## usernameneeded

Jonsey911 said:


> i will do, i have read that with the the male end sterilised evrything that passes will be sterilised, an even with 1ml iso pushed through its not hard to push 1ml gso after to get rid of excess iso??????


i was going to say if u use iso to make filter sterile just push some gso through it to get rid of any chemical then start filtering ur gear


----------



## usernameneeded

Jonsey911 said:


> sterilied filters come 2day just intime, got 110ml before the membrane broke, anyone know max amount through .45? have i pushed to hard?


i think they say 100ml or till filter is blocked

could have been it getting slightly blocked so have pushed harder and its split due to being ready for getting changed anyway


----------



## Jonsey911

usernameneeded said:


> i was going to say if u use iso to make filter sterile just push some gso through it to get rid of any chemical then start filtering ur gear


i will try this at some point


----------



## Jonsey911

usernameneeded said:


> i think they say 100ml or till filter is blocked
> 
> could have been it getting slightly blocked so have pushed harder and its split due to being ready for getting changed anyway


it seemed fine but was on the last bottle and think i may have rushed it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> it seemed fine but was on the last bottle and think i may have rushed it lol


whats your complete brewing method ?

any chance of a start to finish breakdown mate .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> whats your complete brewing method ?
> 
> any chance of a start to finish breakdown mate .


how do you mean


----------



## jjcooper

may as well change after 100ml to be safe!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> in how much detail mate?


as much as you can be bothered lol

just helps others to see what is really involved also any hiccups or anything to look out for just like above with breaking the membrane and so on .

only if you can be ar5ed though .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> as much as you can be bothered lol
> 
> just helps others to see what is really involved also any hiccups or anything to look out for just like above with breaking the membrane and so on .
> 
> only if you can be ar5ed though .


well i rinsed all equipment and stoppers in iso and let air dry,

Cooked, Filtered and broke filter on last bottle maybe rushing it before the rugby started haha.

Anymore in detail your after just inbox me


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> well i rinsed all equipment and stoppers in iso and let air dry,
> 
> Cooked, Filtered and broke filter on last bottle maybe rushing it before the rugby started haha.
> 
> Anymore in detail your after just inbox me


haha yeah thats certainly indepth :lol:

i was kinda thinking something like jj had done so anyone reading this can learn something lol


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> haha yeah thats certainly indepth :lol:
> 
> i was kinda thinking something like jj had done so anyone reading this can learn something lol


jj's is 36pages long haha maybe wheen i get time,


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> jj's is 36pages long haha maybe wheen i get time,


maybe yours could be 46 pages :whistling:


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> maybe yours could be 46 pages :whistling:


Haha maybe 46 pages of BS


----------



## Jonsey911

Jonsey911 said:


> i read somewere i have to leave 2days for ingrediants to mix and settle before i inject,
> 
> anyone know about this? thanks


anyone know this??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> Haha maybe 46 pages of BS


jj`s has got to 38 pages of bs so why not :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> anyone know this??????????????????????????????????????


ive not heard or read of that before mate , once the gear has cooked through the solvents would stop it from crashing , maybe this would be an answer .

would make sense that its left for 2 days to make sure the gear holds and not crashes but if done properly will not be an issue .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> ive not heard or read of that before mate , once the gear has cooked through the solvents would stop it from crashing , maybe this would be an answer .
> 
> would make sense that its left for 2 days to make sure the gear holds and not crashes but if done properly will not be an issue .


by 'cooked through' you mean warmed until mixed yes, not literely cooked haha my oil is constant (by that i mean the same viscosity in bottle as when adding say 2diffferent oils it can be seen,make sense?)


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> by 'cooked through' you mean warmed until mixed yes, not literely cooked haha my oil is constant (by that i mean the same viscosity in bottle as when adding say 2diffferent oils it can be seen,make sense?)


yeah mate i mean cooked for 15-20 mins at below the hormones breaking down point around melting point so it `binds` .


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> yeah mate i mean cooked for 15-20 mins at below the hormones breaking down point around melting point so it `binds` .


thanks, so 24hours will be fine before i stick it ye?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> thanks, so 24hours will be fine before i stick it ye?


leave it 48 if your unsure mate then if its gonna crash after 12 hours your safe .


----------



## miller25

Jonsey911 said:


> anyone know this??????????????????????????????????????


I think I read this as well either on basskiller or musclechemistry, but don't hold me too that.


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> leave it 48 if your unsure mate then if its gonna crash after 12 hours your safe .


i have used some eo so will not crash, is that the only resoan to wait 48hours?


----------



## Jonsey911

miller25 said:


> I think I read this as well either on basskiller or musclechemistry, but don't hold me too that.


i deffinetly seeen it somewere but not sure how true it is


----------



## Rick89

Jonsey911 said:


> i have used some eo so will not crash, is that the only resoan to wait 48hours?


 its only 48 hours lol

just wait, im sure 2 days wont make any odds


----------



## Jonsey911

Rick89 said:


> its only 48 hours lol
> 
> just wait, im sure 2 days wont make any odds


you wouldnt believe it haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

Jonsey911 said:


> you wouldnt believe it haha


lol that bad mate :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> jj`s has got to 38 pages of bs so why not :lol:


Tw*t


----------



## jjcooper

I brewed it and banged it in. All fine! get it in yah 

If you have brewed it to strong i.e to high mg/ml it either wont hold at that strength and crash straight away or crash soon after filtration!


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> I brewed it and banged it in. All fine! get it in yah
> 
> If you have brewed it to strong i.e to high mg/ml it either wont hold at that strength and crash straight away or crash soon after filtration!


al stick it 2night then


----------



## Jonsey911

asda gso cooking oil is ok ye? just before i cripple myself lol


----------



## Jonsey911

not baked just warmed when mixing chemicals then filtered


----------



## miller25

gso 3.65 at the supermarket, day light robbery. Rapeseed is half the price.


----------



## MRSTRONG

miller25 said:


> gso 3.65 at the supermarket, day light robbery. Rapeseed is half the price.


ive gone with gso usp , i really dont want anything nasty going on lol


----------



## Jonsey911

but still good 2 go yes??????/


----------



## Rick89

I just used unfiltered grapeseed oil straight off shelf in asda


----------



## miller25

Jonsey911 said:


> but still good 2 go yes??????/


I say yes, I have read up on it and needs to be filtered though. gso, rapeseed, e/o are all good to go. Or 50/50 mix of gso/ n e/o. No it don't have to be usp.


----------



## Jonsey911

Rick89 said:


> I just used unfiltered grapeseed oil straight off shelf in asda


how was that for you?


----------



## Jonsey911

miller25 said:


> I say yes, I have read up on it and needs to be filtered though. gso, rapeseed, e/o are all good to go. Or 50/50 mix of gso/ n e/o. No it don't have to be usp.


sound. i used 80% gso and 20% eo, 2%ba and 20%bb.

test eth300

Testprop150

Deca300


----------



## miller25

Jonsey911 said:


> sound. i used 80% gso and 20% eo, 2%ba and 20%bb.
> 
> test eth300
> 
> Testprop150
> 
> Deca300


I'm gonna try some test 300 next week, (touch wood) Have you ever considered test e at 500mg/ml, I heard it's possible without crashing.


----------



## Jonsey911

miller25 said:


> I'm gonna try some test 300 next week, (touch wood) Have you ever considered test e at 500mg/ml, I heard it's possible without crashing.


maybe with more eo but id rather stick 2 tests in the blend to make it easyer


----------



## jjcooper

yeah off the shelf is fine mate. all i use once filtered its g2g.

nice mixes you have their mate hats off!


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> yeah off the shelf is fine mate. all i use once filtered its g2g.
> 
> nice mixes you have their mate hats off!


got a load more in the pipe linecooper my friend


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Has anyone used Acuchem on eBay they seem to sell all of the chemicals required.


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> Has anyone used Acuchem on eBay they seem to sell all of the chemicals required.


Got my solvents off them .


----------



## miller25

s&ccoach said:


> Has anyone used Acuchem on eBay they seem to sell all of the chemicals required.


That's who I was going to use for some of my solvents


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> Got my solvents off them .


I did email them coz they sell unsterilised filters but they said they can get hold of sterile ones as well


----------



## MRSTRONG

I bought a beaker and glass rod with sterile filters but can't remember who off lol

I bought a naglene vacuum filter nylon from rls so not sure which to use .


----------



## Jonsey911

made 3test prop alll 150mg/ml 25%eo last bottle had 5ml in instead of 10ml. 2day it has little crystals hardly noticeable but still there, only one that has done it is 5ml bottle, how has it crashed with eo? something to do with less being in bottle?


----------



## ebasiuk1

acuchem are are fine in my experiance


----------



## jjcooper

5 ml will get colder quicker than 10ml causing the 5ml to crash first!

Are they in a warmish place?

Try to heat the vial and see if the crystals go back in?


----------



## miller25

Why did apple get banned?

I was going to get filters from acuchem, silly me didn't realise they arn't sterile. Messes me up a bit,


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> 5 ml will get colder quicker than 10ml causing the 5ml to crash first!
> 
> Are they in a warmish place?
> 
> Try to heat the vial and see if the crystals go back in?


thats what i thought but i also thought they would be ok with the eo in there?

also tried half ml teste e 300 and little pip 2day i can still bend and tense leg easily with out pain stopping me, would 2ml make more pip? how much worse?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

miller25 said:


> Why did apple get banned?
> 
> I was going to get filters from acuchem, silly me didn't realise they arn't sterile. Messes me up a bit,


Bac water sell sterile filters or email Acuchem via eBay the guy said he can get sterile filters to me.


----------



## Jonsey911

Jonsey911 said:


> thats what i thought but i also thought they would be ok with the eo in there?
> 
> also tried* half ml teste e 300 and little pip 2day* i can still bend and tense leg easily with out pain stopping me, would 2ml make more pip? how much worse?


only resoan im worried is carbolic acid, but surley half a ml would swell up?


----------



## miller25

s&ccoach said:


> Bac water sell sterile filters or email Acuchem via eBay the guy said he can get sterile filters to me.


I looked at bc water but I think there priced for 1 unit, which I'm would like to get cheaper cos I tight.

It's a shame about those filters as I thought with concentration of BA in the mix it should still be sterile after filtering, but I aint going to risk it.


----------



## Andy Dee

Jonsey911 said:


> only resoan im worried is carbolic acid, but surley half a ml would swell up?


not really, ive had contaminated CA in mine previously, depends on the ratios. seems to be when i go over 1ml its mega painful and runs me down with chronic test flu.

I always stick with Cyp now.

Steralise it all you want and filter it all you want, wont really change anything, id bin it big time.


----------



## Jonsey911

andysutils said:


> not really, ive had contaminated CA in mine previously, depends on the ratios. seems to be when i go over 1ml its mega painful and runs me down with chronic test flu.
> 
> I always stick with Cyp now.
> 
> Steralise it all you want and filter it all you want, wont really change anything, id bin it big time.


but im not sure its deffinitly got it in, half ml test300 and minor pip.......normal?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Jonsey911 said:


> but im not sure its deffinitly got it in, half ml test300 and minor pip.......normal?


That's put me off trying to make test e at 400mg/ml


----------



## Andy Dee

Jonsey911 said:


> but im not sure its deffinitly got it in, half ml test300 and minor pip.......normal?


no, not normal lol, not as far as mine have gone. I can shoot 3ml of my stuff and still have to remember most of the time which site I last shot in.


----------



## jjcooper

if all your ratios are bang on half a ml shouldn't be too bad!

But 2ml will be a little worse!

how pipy is it? can you squat down etc?

If it don't affect york workout bang it in?

Also how good was the injection technique? my pip depended on how much of a rush i was in with the pin lol!


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> That's put me off trying to make test e at 400mg/ml


ive got test e 500mg/ml made by someone else in just EO it is possible .


----------



## Jonsey911

s&ccoach said:


> That's put me off trying to make test e at 400mg/ml


i have cyp here also and just tried my prop 1.5 ml as i was feeling confident :cursing: .

its not pip really just saw but remember i did stick i needle in me!

its not swollen or reacting and i can fully bend and tense my thigh muscle without hesitating like with 2ml test500 pip


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> if all your ratios are bang on half a ml shouldn't be too bad!
> 
> But 2ml will be a little worse!
> 
> how pipy is it? can you squat down etc?
> 
> If it don't affect york workout bang it in?
> 
> Also how good was the injection technique? my pip depended on how much of a rush i was in with the pin lol!


thinking about the pip ... this is sometimes caused by the crystals themselves like prop that stings due to the actual raw .

id say to warm the vials up not to much mind but enough and long enough to `melt` the powder ..


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> if all your ratios are bang on half a ml shouldn't be too bad!
> 
> But 2ml will be a little worse!
> 
> how pipy is it? can you squat down etc?
> 
> If it don't affect york workout bang it in?
> 
> Also how good was the injection technique? my pip depended on how much of a rush i was in with the pin lol!


see last post for how bad,, can squat easy no pain just can feel it more.


----------



## Andy Y

ewen said:


> ive got test e 500mg/ml made by someone else in just EO it is possible .


I take a bad reaction to EO so i have to avoid it.

Had test enanthate at 350mg/ml and there was a minor difference from 300mg so i would believe the higher the concentration the more the pip.


----------



## jjcooper

If it isn't Red, swollen, hot to the touch i wouldn't worry and put it down to raw quality & injection technique.

I have had pharma gear that has pip! cant be there raws, steroid injections are some of the most painful. the hormone been cleaved off by the body will create a little pain!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Andy Y said:


> I take a bad reaction to EO so i have to avoid it.
> 
> Had test enanthate at 350mg/ml and there was a minor difference from 300mg so i would believe the higher the concentration the more the pip.


some guys do react to the EO there was a thread started not so long ago .

test e will hold and be fine in standard gso at higher mg`s than most others so a higher mg doesnt always mean pain without the anesthetic properties of EO ...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> some guys do react to the EO there was a thread started not so long ago .
> 
> test e will hold and be fine in standard gso at higher mg`s than most others so a higher mg doesnt always mean pain without the anesthetic properties of EO ...


You reckon 400mg/ml will hold in 50/50 eo and Gso.

I assume that you keep the ba and bb % as normal and just spiky the oil amount between Gso and eo depending on spilt.


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> You reckon 400mg/ml will hold in 50/50 eo and Gso.
> 
> I assume that you keep the ba and bb % as normal and just spiky the oil amount between Gso and eo depending on spilt.


same method as doing 250mg/ml .


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> same method as doing 250mg/ml .


No EO then?

Was thinking of doing;

Test e @ 400, eq @400, and NPP @ 150.

Probably all with EO and Gso.


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> No EO then?
> 
> Was thinking of doing;
> 
> Test e @ 400, eq @400, and NPP @ 150.
> 
> Probably all with EO and Gso.


after using different labs and pharma id add EO , if i cant squat or deadlift coz of pip im not a happy man lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> after using different labs and pharma id add EO , if i cant squat or deadlift coz of pip im not a happy man lol


You reckon all EO or a 50/50 spilt with Gso.

I hate have pip on legs day.


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> You reckon all EO or a 50/50 spilt with Gso.
> 
> I hate have pip on legs day.


50/50 but only do 10ml so its not wasted if it stings like herpes exam ...


----------



## Andy Dee

Jonsey911 said:


> i have cyp here also and just tried my prop 1.5 ml as i was feeling confident :cursing: .
> 
> its not pip really just saw but remember i did stick i needle in me!
> 
> its not swollen or reacting and i can fully bend and tense my thigh muscle without hesitating like with 2ml test500 pip


Test Cyp is fine and has no carbolic contamination, only Test E.


----------



## jjcooper

Zankendo said:


> Hi I'm new to the site and wondered if anyone could help, iv been looking for dymetadrine 25+ for a while now, can anyone help? Cheers


Off topic stay on please! That is a fat burning product. Make your own thread!

Thanks!


----------



## miller25

s&ccoach said:


> Bac water sell sterile filters or email Acuchem via eBay the guy said he can get sterile filters to me.


He now has sterile ones


----------



## crazypaver1

Hassle! al stick to my fusion pharma and prochem thanks lads lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

miller25 said:


> He now has sterile ones


Yes mate saw that, his benzyl benzoate is a bit pricey mistrali do it quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## miller25

s&ccoach said:


> Yes mate saw that, his benzyl benzoate is a bit pricey mistrali do it quite a bit cheaper.


Yeah I looked at mistrali, but i just figured 20ml of bb per each time I make 100ml will pay for it's self. So I just ordered. Have you found a cheap set of scales.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

miller25 said:


> Yeah I looked at mistrali, but i just figured 20ml of bb per each time I make 100ml will pay for it's self. So I just ordered. Have you found a cheap set of scales.


Any of the jewellery ones on eBay I guess.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

What quantities of powder and chemicals would you use if you wanted to make a test e 400mg/ and eq 400mg/ml blend?

Wud it be possible do you think? I know ugl's do it.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

s&ccoach said:


> What quantities of powder and chemicals would you use if you wanted to make a test e 400mg/ and eq 400mg/ml blend?
> 
> Wud it be possible do you think? I know ugl's do it.


I'd also like to know how to make test400. Most of the stuff i've been reading up to now is for 250mg/ml.


----------



## jjcooper

crazypaver1 said:


> Hassle! al stick to my fusion pharma and prochem thanks lads lol


It is to start with, but fun too. Experiment with different strengths of gear, different blends you cant buy etc!


----------



## jjcooper

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'd also like to know how to make test400. Most of the stuff i've been reading up to now is for 250mg/ml.


test 400 with multiple esters? what esters would you want test e and prop?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

jjcooper said:


> test 400 with multiple esters? what esters would you want test e and prop?


Test e and either cyp or decanoate. No prop. Don't like prop


----------



## MRSTRONG

id like a test with 400mg E and 100mg prop id call it super test although a drop of base in the mix would be perfect ..


----------



## jjcooper

its just am matter of mixing to the ratios required and seeing if the strength will hold within GSO and EO, then the pip test lol


----------



## will-uk

Over 2 hours of reading from start to finish and I am converted...

Spot on JJ


----------



## ebasiuk1

What kind of hand pump do can be used? anyone have a link


----------



## crazypaver1

ebasiuk1 said:


> What kind of hand pump do can be used? anyone have a link


penis pump :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

ebasiuk1 said:


> What kind of hand pump do can be used? anyone have a link


have a look on RLS .


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> id like a test with 400mg E and 100mg prop id call it super test although a drop of base in the mix would be perfect ..


that sounds awesome, Im sure it would end up crippling PIP though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> that sounds awesome, Im sure it would end up crippling PIP though lol


yeah i was starting to think 75mg prop and 400 enth 3x week


----------



## Rick89

ewen said:


> yeah i was starting to think 75mg prop and 400 enth 3x week


Im hoping to get some test base ssoon (wildcat)

really looking forward to tryin that

have you used base/suspension yet buddy??


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> Im hoping to get some test base ssoon (wildcat)
> 
> really looking forward to tryin that
> 
> have you used base/suspension yet buddy??


i used primal aqua test if you want alpha shoot 100mg of aqua test you will smash the gym to bits , add in M tren and you will feel like king kong .


----------



## ebasiuk1

ewen said:


> have a look on RLS .


Ignore, got it, cheers


----------



## MRSTRONG

ebasiuk1 said:


> RLS?? whats their full name?
> 
> Little new to this, thanks mate


you would know if you read this thread 

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/filtration/pumps-filtration-accessories/hand-vacuum-pump-with-pressure-gauge.html


----------



## will-uk

Well, thanks to all the helpful advise on here especially JJ I may just take the plunge and crack on trying it for myself....

Thanks buddy, you have really helped me out


----------



## Jonsey911

i m ade 40 ml of my own blend,

each ml contains

350mg test eth and cyp mix

175mg tren eth

175mg mast eth

VERY thick oil and ALOT of powder, anybody think it will hurt?

im trying tomorrow as i made last night,


----------



## Jonsey911

Jonsey911 said:


> i m ade 40 ml of my own blend,
> 
> each ml contains
> 
> 350mg test eth and cyp mix
> 
> 175mg tren eth
> 
> 175mg mast eth
> 
> VERY thick oil and ALOT of powder, anybody think it will hurt?
> 
> im trying tomorrow as i made last night,


rounding it off to 700mg/ml.

i know deca can be made at that so it is able to hold but its pain im worried about lol


----------



## jjcooper

Jonsey911 said:


> rounding it off to 700mg/ml.
> 
> i know deca can be made at that so it is able to hold but its pain im worried about lol


Have you pinned it yet mate, when that starts to get cleaved off imagine it will be pippy, give it a go with 0.5ml if your concerned at first!

Might be oright depends how good your raws and injection teq is! look forward to hearing though!


----------



## AussieOX

Jonsey911 said:


> i m ade 40 ml of my own blend,
> 
> each ml contains
> 
> 350mg test eth and cyp mix
> 
> 175mg tren eth
> 
> 175mg mast eth
> 
> VERY thick oil and ALOT of powder, anybody think it will hurt?
> 
> im trying tomorrow as i made last night,


How much BA/BB (percentage) did you use to make it hold?

With that much ester be sure to rotate the sites a lot because there's gonna be a hell of a lot of build up in there!

EDIT: In hindsight substituting 50% of your oil for EO would have been a good choice.


----------



## Jonsey911

jjcooper said:


> Have you pinned it yet mate, when that starts to get cleaved off imagine it will be pippy, give it a go with 0.5ml if your concerned at first!
> 
> Might be oright depends how good your raws and injection teq is! look forward to hearing though!


i was planning on throwing 2ml in! tonight


----------



## Jonsey911

AussieOX said:


> How much BA/BB (percentage) did you use to make it hold?
> 
> With that much ester be sure to rotate the sites a lot because there's gonna be a hell of a lot of build up in there!
> 
> EDIT: In hindsight substituting 50% of your oil for EO would have been a good choice.


sorry i forgot to say there is 25% eo in there


----------



## Jonsey911

ok did 1ml, pip is stupid bad 2day haha


----------



## AussieOX

where did u pin?


----------



## Jonsey911

AussieOX said:


> where did u pin?


thigh, going to do 1ml again next time with 1ml eo/gso


----------



## AussieOX

I can still remember the first tim I tried my homebrew prop/tren ace blend. Had to take 3 days off work cause my leg would give out randomly lol.


----------



## Jonsey911

AussieOX said:


> I can still remember the first tim I tried my homebrew prop/tren ace blend. Had to take 3 days off work cause my leg would give out randomly lol.


what???????

any idea why?


----------



## jjcooper

Jonsey911 said:


> what???????
> 
> any idea why?


probs prop pip


----------



## AussieOX

Prop always hurts but I had to up the BA to hold the blend.


----------



## Jonsey911

AussieOX said:


> Prop always hurts but I had to up the BA to hold the blend.


you mean bb? no wonder it hurt lol


----------



## Jonsey911

how do i make gso or eo to use to dilute my blend?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Filter the Gao into the vial or shoot eo in ...


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> Filter the Gao into the vial or shoot eo in ...


vials full at moment so going to put it in empty vial. ba?


----------



## MRSTRONG

iI'm pretty sure when using eo you can use less bb and if 100%.eo there's no need for bb from what I read ..


----------



## goonerton

Jonsey911 said:


> vials full at moment so going to put it in empty vial. ba?


What % BA did you use in first place?

You only need about 1.5% BA total, so once you work out how much total mls you are going to end up with just add enough BA to make sure it is 1.5-2% of total liquid.

I don't see the fascination with making such high concentration gear, fair enough when you're buying UGL it does tend to work out cheaper buying the higher concentration stuff. But with homebrew the cost of a gram is the same regardless of how much oil you put it in.

I would rather pin 3 ml of smooth gear , than 1 ml of crazy high concentration painful gear lol

I have just brewed a blend of 120 mast e, 80npp, 75 test e, as wanted to try running test low for a change.

total 275mg per ml ,jabbing 3ml twice a week, its so smooth I cant even remember where i jabbed the next day! lol


----------



## Jonsey911

goonerton said:


> What % BA did you use in first place?
> 
> You only need about 1.5% BA total, so once you work out how much total mls you are going to end up with just add enough BA to make sure it is 1.5-2% of total liquid.
> 
> I don't see the fascination with making such high concentration gear, fair enough when you're buying UGL it does tend to work out cheaper buying the higher concentration stuff. But with homebrew the cost of a gram is the same regardless of how much oil you put it in.
> 
> I would rather pin 3 ml of smooth gear , than 1 ml of crazy high concentration painful gear lol
> 
> I have just brewed a blend of 120 mast e, 80npp, 75 test e, as wanted to try running test low for a change.
> 
> total 275mg per ml ,jabbing 3ml twice a week, its so smooth I cant even remember where i jabbed the next day! lol


 i was going to make 1 bottle of 10ml gso and add ba then when i jab take 1ml out of gear and 1ml out of gso.

also i made it high so i didnt have to pin more than once aweek


----------



## Jonsey911

ewen said:


> iI'm pretty sure when using eo you can use less bb and if 100%.eo there's no need for bb from what I read ..


ba not bb, if i make eo/gso mix just to dilute then once its in vial i need ba, just 2%?


----------



## goonerton

Jonsey911 said:


> i was going to make 1 bottle of 10ml gso and add ba then when i jab take 1ml out of gear and 1ml out of gso.
> 
> also i made it high so i didnt have to pin more than once aweek


How much are you diluting it by? How many mls of gear do you have at moment?

If I read right it was 700mg per ml?...If i was you i would cut that in half to 350mg , i would add as much gso as gear you already have...

Yeh i get what you're saying about cutting jabs , but personally i would rather shoot more mls of sensibly concentrated gear or just shoot twice a week , than shoot half as much of painful gear...

you could just have a vial of plain gso and draw up from both before jabbing but why not just mix together...surely its easier?

just draw up half vial of your gear and shoot into empty vial then fill with same amount of gso in both...


----------



## Jonsey911

goonerton said:


> How much are you diluting it by? How many mls of gear do you have at moment?
> 
> If I read right it was 700mg per ml?...If i was you i would cut that in half to 350mg , i would add as much gso as gear you already have...
> 
> Yeh i get what you're saying about cutting jabs , but personally i would rather shoot more mls of sensibly concentrated gear or just shoot twice a week , than shoot half as much of painful gear...
> 
> you could just have a vial of plain gso and draw up from both before jabbing but why not just mix together...surely its easier?
> 
> just draw up half vial of your gear and shoot into empty vial then fill with same amount of gso in both...


my gear is in 20ml and its the only 20ml bottle i have, rest are 10mls. why can i not draw 1ml from both? would make it easyer for me now as i have 40ml of it


----------



## kreig

There's no problem with just keeping them in separate vials and drawing 1ml of each.


----------



## Jonsey911

blitz2163 said:


> There's no problem with just keeping them in separate vials and drawing 1ml of each.


so if i put 10ml gso/eo mixed how much ba?


----------



## goonerton

Jonsey911 said:


> my gear is in 20ml and its the only 20ml bottle i have, rest are 10mls. why can i not draw 1ml from both? would make it easyer for me now as i have 40ml of it


You can just have vial of gso and draw up from both before jabbing. But personally i just think it would be easier to mix together , then you only drawing from 1 vial every time you jab.

if i had only empty 1oml vials. I would just draw up 10ml out of each of my 20ml vials of gear then shoot 4x 5ml into empty 10ml vials...then stick 10mlx2 gso back into both 20ml vials...and 5mlx4 of gso into the half gear full 10s....

LOL sounds complicated but really isn't just means you only then have to draw up from 1 vial everytime you jab...But there is not a right way just do it how you think is easier.


----------



## goonerton

Jonsey911 said:


> so if i put 10ml gso/eo mixed how much ba?


with the ba you add dependent on how much more oil you are adding.

For instance if you started with 2% ba and you are happy with that...then you add the right amount to keep 2% total.

For instance if you are adding 10ml gso to your 40ml of gear ...then add a quarter the amount of ba you put in first place...if you are adding 20ml gso then add half the amount of ba you used to start with and so on.


----------



## goonerton

ahh ok read your post wrong, you have 20ml 700mg gear at moment?

then its even easier just draw 10ml out, and shoot 5ml x 2 into empty 10ml vials. then add 10ml gso to your 20vial and 5ml x 2 to your 10ml vials. Just saves fraffing about drawing from 2 vials everytime you pin.


----------



## Jonsey911

goonerton said:


> ahh ok read your post wrong, you have 20ml 700mg gear at moment?
> 
> then its even easier just draw 10ml out, and shoot 5ml x 2 into empty 10ml vials. then add 10ml gso to your 20vial and 5ml x 2 to your 10ml vials. Just saves fraffing about drawing from 2 vials everytime you pin.


i dont mind going out my way to draw from 2 vials lol

if i filled 10ml vial with gso to last me 10 of the 20ml what would i do? add .5%ba? as 10ml is quarter of my 40ml? then once gso gone make another with same ba to use with another 10ml of my gear


----------



## goonerton

Jonsey911 said:


> i dont mind going out my way to draw from 2 vials lol
> 
> if i filled 10ml vial with gso to last me 10 of the 20ml what would i do? add .5%ba? as 10ml is quarter of my 40ml? then once gso gone make another with same ba to use with another 10ml of my gear


Just put 0.2 ml of BA in the 10ml of gso, thats 2% which is fine you don't need any more than that.


----------



## methos

Jonsey911 said:


> i m ade 40 ml of my own blend,
> 
> each ml contains
> 
> 350mg test eth and cyp mix
> 
> 175mg tren eth
> 
> 175mg mast eth
> 
> VERY thick oil and ALOT of powder, anybody think it will hurt?
> 
> im trying tomorrow as i made last night,


You tried it yet mate? Sounds potent  be interesting to hear how you get on. I'd have to agree with you. I'd much rather jab 1ml high concentrate than 3ml lower. May sting a little  but you'll survive


----------



## Jonsey911

methos said:


> You tried it yet mate? Sounds potent  be interesting to hear how you get on. I'd have to agree with you. I'd much rather jab 1ml high concentrate than 3ml lower. May sting a little  but you'll survive


potent is not the word my friend lol keep clear haha


----------



## 12sec1/4

Hang on, surely if you draw 1ml gear then 1ml oil into the barall you would need to heat the mix up to properly dilute it?

The ester is being carried by the 1st one ml.... I could be wrong but I didnt think you could dilute it without cooking it up again... Hence why you have to cook it up in the first place to get it to hold?

Also, yes... 1ml of 700mg per ml will be painful. But so is 5ml of 250ml/mg! I found this out myself... 1 or 2ml was smooth as silk but start plugging over a gram at a pop and the muscle soon lets you know whos boss!

The pip from the 700mg mix is down to all the oil/EO dissapating before the hormone... Thus crashing in your muscle... If you can find a carrier that will dissapate slower or speed up the hormone uptake then you will be less prone to pip.


----------



## Jonsey911

12sec1/4 said:


> Hang on, surely if you draw 1ml gear then 1ml oil into the barall you would need to heat the mix up to properly dilute it?
> 
> The ester is being carried by the 1st one ml.... I could be wrong but I didnt think you could dilute it without cooking it up again... Hence why you have to cook it up in the first place to get it to hold?
> 
> Also, yes... 1ml of 700mg per ml will be painful. But so is 5ml of 250ml/mg! I found this out myself... 1 or 2ml was smooth as silk but start plugging over a gram at a pop and the muscle soon lets you know whos boss!
> 
> The pip from the 700mg mix is down to all the oil/EO dissapating before the hormone... Thus crashing in your muscle... If you can find a carrier that will dissapate slower or speed up the hormone uptake then you will be less prone to pip.


thanks so if i dilute it to double the ammount i have now so i have 80ml than do 2ml shots in each muscle will be ok?

i think it crashing is what caused my leg to bleed


----------



## methos

Jonsey911 said:


> thanks so if i dilute it to double the ammount i have now so i have 80ml than do 2ml shots in each muscle will be ok?
> 
> i think it crashing is what caused my leg to bleed


Got to be worth a try


----------



## usernameneeded

id guess u could just add more oil and the 2 oils would mix without havin to heat them up again . u heat it in the 1st place to dissolve the raws into the oil but the raws are then mixed equally through the oil .

so by adding more oil the oil hasnt really changed just that the raw is in twice as much oil so less potent isnt it ??

im just guessing here but id have thought the 2 oils would combine without extra heat ??


----------



## Jonsey911

thanks lads, i will be cooking it again anyway but for now im going to put it aside and finish my cycle before i try this stuff again,

was just being greedy trying to add more before my gains properly kicked in. i will be back on this thread when i get round to brewing it again and let you all know if i nearly die again lol :thumb:


----------



## Ste.Roid

Jonsey911 said:


> thanks lads, i will be cooking it again anyway but for now im going to put it aside and finish my cycle before i try this stuff again,
> 
> was just being greedy trying to add more before my gains properly kicked in. i will be back on this thread when i get round to brewing it again and let you all know if i nearly die again lol :thumb:


i thinks its for the best health wise lol


----------



## Ste.Roid

Jonsey911 said:


> thanks lads, i will be cooking it again anyway but for now im going to put it aside and finish my cycle before i try this stuff again,
> 
> was just being greedy trying to add more before my gains properly kicked in. i will be back on this thread when i get round to brewing it again and let you all know if i nearly die again lol :thumb:


would adding the extra oil thus halfing over all strenght help it not crystalise in leg>?


----------



## usernameneeded

Ste.Roid said:


> would adding the extra oil thus halfing over all strenght help it not crystalise in leg>?


yeah i would have thought so cause there will be less powder per jab so even if the oil goes sightly quicker there will be less powder to give u pain


----------



## jjcooper

usernameneeded said:


> yeah i would have thought so cause there will be less powder per jab so even if the oil goes sightly quicker there will be less powder to give u pain


The pip is down to the crystals leaving the solvent to quick, basically crashing within the muscle.

So yes if you increase the amount of solvent it will be less likely to crash.


----------



## jjcooper

pretty much like getting a spoon and your powder melting the powder with a tiny bit of oil and smashing it into the muscle. its gunna hurt!


----------



## Ste.Roid

so the more oil, the less it will hurt because?

it will spread easyer? (over the area)or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## jjcooper

Ste.Roid said:


> so the more oil, the less it will hurt because?
> 
> it will spread easyer? (over the area)or is it more complicated than that?


The less the concentration of hormone (mg) per ml of product, the less the shot will hurt.

using solvents like EO give for a more pain free shot because they hold better, meaning there a better solvent, meaning there less likely to crystallise once in the muscle.

hormones crash at higher mg/ml ratios. im suprised jonsyes gear stayed suspended in the vial. but it just crashed when he injected it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ste.Roid said:


> so the more oil, the less it will hurt because?
> 
> it will spread easyer? (over the area)or is it more complicated than that?


think of it like this ... pee in a pint glass and top it up with a little bit of water and drink it , you will taste the pee , now pee into a 50 gallon drum and top the rest up with water , you wont taste the pee ....


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> think of it like this ... pee in a pint glass and top it up with a little bit of water and drink it , you will taste the pee , now pee into a 50 gallon drum and top the rest up with water , you wont taste the pee ....


Great analogy ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> Great analogy ewen


lol knew you would like it :lol:


----------



## Ste.Roid

ewen said:


> think of it like this ... pee in a pint glass and top it up with a little bit of water and drink it , you will taste the pee , now pee into a 50 gallon drum and top the rest up with water , you wont taste the pee ....


im speechless!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Going to make 10ml of test e 400mg/ml.

Only 10ml coz I want to check the pip and whether it crashes or not.

How long before it crashes if it's going to? I was planning on brewing it and waiting 7 days before I jab. Is that long enough?

Will use eo and Gso mix.

Will probably do the same with eq at 400mg/ml. Don't want to brew 100ml to find out it all crashes or cripples me with pip.


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> Going to make 10ml of test e 400mg/ml.
> 
> Only 10ml coz I want to check the pip and whether it crashes or not.
> 
> How long before it crashes if it's going to? I was planning on brewing it and waiting 7 days before I jab. Is that long enough?
> 
> Will use eo and Gso mix.
> 
> Will probably do the same with eq at 400mg/ml. Don't want to brew 100ml to find out it all crashes or cripples me with pip.


24-48 hours .


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> 24-48 hours .


So if I wait 3 days I'll know by then!

Can't wait to get cooking?

Any test e 400 recipes?


----------



## m575

Can't see eq crashing I thought it was liquid at room temperature?


----------



## cas

I think I may start making my own test, anyone seen that undercover USA thing on YouTube where he makes gear in his kitchen?


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> So if I wait 3 days I'll know by then!
> 
> Can't wait to get cooking?
> 
> Any test e 400 recipes?


not sure what you mean ?

im looking at doing protest  100mgprop/400mg enth .


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

ewen said:


> not sure what you mean ?
> 
> im looking at doing protest  100mgprop/400mg enth .


You said 24-48hrs so I meant if I left it for 3 days if it was going to crash it would of done by then.

I meant do you have any recipe tips to make test e hold and be pip free at 400mg/ml ie % ba, bb and Gso/eo ratio.


----------



## Stuey

jj, are you a Biochemist or something similar, apologies, only read the first page of the thread, but that seems pretty complicated, is it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

s&ccoach said:


> You said 24-48hrs so I meant if I left it for 3 days if it was going to crash it would of done by then.
> 
> I meant do you have any recipe tips to make test e hold and be pip free at 400mg/ml ie % ba, bb and Gso/eo ratio.


test e holds very well in high concentrates by all accounts so maybe try it in just gso as the pip will come from the solvents dispersing before the crystals , eo is however a good addition due to its anaesthetic quality , perhaps add 25% eo 75% gso the bb ba would still be the same method .

the compound would crash after a couple hours of the oil cooling but most wait 24-48 unless they are master brewers lol

providing you cook on low heat to melt and mix thoroughly i cant see any issues , 15-20 mins around 20*C on a hot plate (remember its 15-20 mins once oil is to temp) stir throughout job done .


----------



## MRSTRONG

Stuey said:


> jj, are you a Biochemist or something similar, apologies, only read the first page of the thread, but that seems pretty complicated, is it?


read the following 46 and you will find out


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> read the following 46 and you will find out


Not read any posts at all,can someone explain please? :lol: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

Stuey said:


> jj, are you a Biochemist or something similar, apologies, only read the first page of the thread, but that seems pretty complicated, is it?


Well i'm studying chemistry and biology, would it not be pharmacology for something like this


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> test e holds very well in high concentrates by all accounts so maybe try it in just gso as the pip will come from the solvents dispersing before the crystals , eo is however a good addition due to its anaesthetic quality , perhaps add 25% eo 75% gso the bb ba would still be the same method .
> 
> the compound would crash after a couple hours of the oil cooling but most wait 24-48 unless they are master brewers lol
> 
> providing you cook on low heat to melt and mix thoroughly i cant see any issues , 15-20 mins around 20*C on a hot plate (remember its 15-20 mins once oil is to temp) stir throughout job done .


Great post ewen


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

jjcooper said:


> Great post ewen


X2 cheers ewen will use your advice.


----------



## biggaz1979

Hey lads, spent a few hours reading through this thread, very interesting and full of useful info, I have been thinking of doing this for some time now, I am in my 4th week back after 2 years out following a near fatal car accident, I wont bore you with all that though, lets just say I am now around 25% titanium lol. anyway I have been sourcing a few suppliers of the powder, and no I am not about to ask for a source check, I have come over from isteroids forums where I have also been a member since 2008 so am aware of the usual rules of the board, my question is... the price... Just so I know I am not going to be ripped off, I have found several sources now, and by the look of it all from China where this is commonly produced. My question is to JJ, I am sure I have not come across it throughout the thread but how much did the 100 grams of powder cost you pal?

BTW My pic is from the last 4 weeks i've been back at it so I am nowhere near the class of you guys on here, but bare with me lol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Gaz you cannot talk prices that includes price if raws mate .


----------



## biggaz1979

You serious? A price is just a number, as numbers have been mentioned regarding the other products he bought to make it lol. Confused, i dont want his source I just don't want to be ripped off on price.


----------



## MRSTRONG

The other stuff can be bought in many outlets like argos but raw ped powders are still not allowed to be discussed .


----------



## biggaz1979

I totally agree with that mate, all I was asking for were numbers. Powder was mentioned numerous times throughout the thread and photo's posted. I am not asking for his source by any means. And neither would I.


----------



## biggaz1979

Anyway, I'm not here to start an argument with anyone, I have been around these boards years and abide by the rules, just imo what I asked isn't even close to against the rules when you consider the full content of the thread. So ill be off back to my usual board. Thanks anyway. Take it easy guys and keep up the good work. I hope my homebrew turns out as well if I ever get around to doing it lol.


----------



## miller25

I tried to make test e at 300 mg ml using grape seed oil. I lost a bit of oil during filtering which splashed all over my face and walls.

so,

300mg/ml test e

30ml vials

It was supposed to be 90 ml but it's not I lost a some.


----------



## MRSTRONG

miller25 said:


> I tried to make test e at 300 mg ml using grape seed oil. I lost a bit of oil during filtering which splashed all over my face and walls.
> 
> so,
> 
> 300mg/ml test e
> 
> 30ml vials
> 
> It was supposed to be 90 ml but it's not I lost a some.
> 
> View attachment 84315
> View attachment 84316


looks good , did you follow the basic method ?

is it that new you havent tried it yet ?


----------



## miller25

ewen said:


> looks good , did you follow the basic method ?
> 
> is it that new you havent tried it yet ?


I just followed apples advice on page 2 but changed the powder and oil ratios using basskillers calculator.

Not tried it as yet. I just made it for storage.


----------



## majormuscle

Hi guys just looking for a bit of advice or even your views, recently decided to home brew some test e at 300 mg/ ml using gso as a carrier with ba and bb filtered using syringe filters gear looks good and doesn't crash , usual symptoms of test , sex drive, strength gains, aggression etc but the pip is really bad and leaves a lump for a few days , tried a second time using half gso and half eo aswell as lowering dose to 250/ml but still the same any ideas could the problem be in the test e powder any thoughts


----------



## Justin Cider

so so so tempted


----------



## MRSTRONG

majormuscle said:


> Hi guys just looking for a bit of advice or even your views, recently decided to home brew some test e at 300 mg/ ml using gso as a carrier with ba and bb filtered using syringe filters gear looks good and doesn't crash , usual symptoms of test , sex drive, strength gains, aggression etc but the pip is really bad and leaves a lump for a few days , tried a second time using half gso and half eo aswell as lowering dose to 250/ml but still the same any ideas could the problem be in the test e powder any thoughts


Sounds like carbolic acid .


----------



## majormuscle

ewen said:


> Sounds like carbolic acid .


Does this mean the powder is no good can anything be done to fix this , iv had deca from the same source and that works perfect any suggestions thanks in advance


----------



## MRSTRONG

majormuscle said:


> Does this mean the powder is no good can anything be done to fix this , iv had deca from the same source and that works perfect any suggestions thanks in advance


just means it`ll be pippy as fcuk i did read a way of helping it but really cant remember what it was .


----------



## majormuscle

Thanks pal its that bad i don't think I could use it every week I'll have a read up about it an see what can be done thanks again


----------



## MRSTRONG

majormuscle said:


> Thanks pal its that bad i don't think I could use it every week I'll have a read up about it an see what can be done thanks again


have a look on basskilleronline mate some top info on there , think it was a usa board i read it on .


----------



## Guest

I once got test p that was just horrendous Pip no matter how i brewed it, binned the whole 50g.

all the other gear from that source was spot on though, kinda worrying to think i injected whatever the hell was in that test lol


----------



## jjcooper

Yeah Raw quality is hit and miss, some might be smooth as and some may be crippling.


----------



## majormuscle

ewen said:


> have a look on basskilleronline mate some top info on there , think it was a usa board i read it on .


Thanks pal I'll check it out


----------



## lvbfin

Hi. Very interesting thread.

Would testosterone undecanoate drawn from Andriol Testocaps and filtered through a sterile .22 PVDF filter into a sterile vial be usable for injections? Ingredients are castor oil, propylene glycol laurate and testosterone undecanoate only.


----------



## MRSTRONG

lvbfin said:


> Hi. Very interesting thread.
> 
> Would testosterone undecanoate drawn from Andriol Testocaps and filtered through a sterile .22 PVDF filter into a sterile vial be usable for injections? Ingredients are castor oil, propylene glycol laurate and testosterone undecanoate only.


Good question although I'm not sure of the answer .

My guess would be no .

Somebody may know .


----------



## lvbfin

ewen said:


> Good question although I'm not sure of the answer .
> 
> My guess would be no .
> 
> Somebody may know .


The only concern is propylene glycol laurate, I don't know if It can be injected safely. Its presence is minimal in the solution. The other 2 ingredients T undecanoate itself and castor oil don't pose problems. They are the same in Nebido injections. I'm just thinking about the sterility of the solution adding BA and filtering. Viscosity It's not a problem. It's already fluid enough to be injected. I've experimentally injected 1cc once without BA and without filtering. No problem and no PIP.


----------



## MRSTRONG

lvbfin said:


> The only concern is propylene glycol laurate, I don't know if It can be injected safely. Its presence is minimal in the solution. The other 2 ingredients T undecanoate itself and castor oil don't pose problems. They are the same in Nebido injections. I'm just thinking about the sterility of the solution adding BA and filtering. Viscosity It's not a problem. It's already fluid enough to be injected. I've experimentally injected 1cc once without BA and without filtering. No problem and no PIP.


i would of thought it would already have BA added , but then theres far easier ways to get liquid test .

use them as orals .


----------



## lvbfin

ewen said:


> i would of thought it would already have BA added , but then theres far easier ways to get liquid test .
> 
> use them as orals .


It has not BA just propylene glycol laurate which is less anti bacterical than BA.

I can get amounts for free which would be effective if injected. Same amount taken oral would be ineffective. And It's pharma grade.


----------



## durhamlad

majormuscle said:


> Thanks pal its that bad i don't think I could use it every week I'll have a read up about it an see what can be done thanks again


I've read that adding some ethyl oleate can help with pip in fact the best test I had used eo as the carrier


----------



## MRSTRONG

lvbfin said:


> It has not BA just propylene glycol laurate which is less anti bacterical than BA.
> 
> I can get amounts for free which would be effective if injected. Same amount taken oral would be ineffective. And It's pharma grade.


hmm I don't see a problem .

try it mate free is free , is do it myself if I could .


----------



## skinso

Can anyone help me out trying to get sterile filters? My accessories so far are

Eo oil

Grapeseed oil

Benzyl benzoate

Benzyl alcohol

Isopropyl alcohol

Alcohol wipes

5x30ml sterile glass vials

100ml breaker

Glass rod


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Can anyone help me out trying to get sterile filters? My accessories so far are
> 
> Eo oil
> 
> Grapeseed oil
> 
> Benzyl benzoate
> 
> Benzyl alcohol
> 
> Isopropyl alcohol
> 
> Alcohol wipes
> 
> 5x30ml sterile glass vials
> 
> 100ml breaker
> 
> Glass rod


ebay .

sterile .45 whatman filters , if using eo then get nylon membrane .


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

haha.i had crazy thoughts on making a homebrew after buying my nephew a ''my first chemistry set'' for xmas


----------



## Andy Dee

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> haha.i had crazy thoughts on making a homebrew after buying my nephew a ''my first chemistry set'' for xmas


I dont think it will as sterile making it from your first chemistry set.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

i was just kiddin


----------



## MRSTRONG

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> haha.i had crazy thoughts on making a homebrew after buying my nephew a ''my first chemistry set'' for xmas


lol sounds like you might have a lab tech :lol:


----------



## skinso

There is none on eBay, ewen have u homebrewed yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> There is none on eBay, ewen have u homebrewed yet?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-STERILE-25mm-Syringe-Filter-0-45-m-Nylon-Membrane-each-/390395431259?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item5ae561895b#ht_500wt_1127


----------



## skinso

Ur a gent ewen, just ordered 4, apart from powders needles and syringes what else am I missing?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Ur a gent ewen, just ordered 4, apart from powders needles and syringes what else am I missing?


looks like you got everything .

how will you cook/heat it ?


----------



## skinso

Was just about to ask u a few questions, I'm lost following basskilleronline, second step in he says he likes to melt powder down, draw up 15ml of liquid, what liquid is he talking about? My plan is (correct me if I'm wrong) powder in non sterile vial along with bb & ba put in a pan over light heat until dissolved add Eo and gs oil, sit for bit over light heat, draw up using filter into sterile vial then place in oven at 200 for 15 mins, how correct is that?


----------



## MRSTRONG

i would follow jj`s cooking instructions


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> There is none on eBay, ewen have u homebrewed yet?


or you could just order them off bacwater :whistling:


----------



## skinso

Bacwater were unsterile. I've read the 50 pages, took me all day, bits that I want to read again can't remember the pages


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> Bacwater were unsterile. I've read the 50 pages, took me all day, bits that I want to read again can't remember the pages


whatman filters of bacwater were unsterile?? not true at all. not sure where you got that info from.


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/


----------



## skinso

Sorry not unsterile, for water based solutions


----------



## skinso

Sorry not unsterile but for water base solutions, was jjs cooking heat oil to 30 then put in powder give a whirl then add

bb & ba?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Sorry not unsterile but for water base solutions, was jjs cooking heat oil to 30 then put in powder give a whirl then add
> 
> bb & ba?


yeah get the oil up to temp then add the `ingredients` in .

go to argos and buy a cheap hot plate and a temp gauge .


----------



## skinso

Then draw thru ur filter into ur sterile vial and bake in oven at 200??


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Then draw thru ur filter into ur sterile vial and bake in oven at 200??


why would you need to bake it ?

once its heated melted and mixed its suspended no need to cook it further .


----------



## skinso

That's were i got lost reading this and comparing basskilleronline, so no baking? It all sounds too easy, how did u get on with yours?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> That's were i got lost reading this and comparing basskilleronline, so no baking? It all sounds too easy, how did u get on with yours?


i`ll tell you next week 

i was meant to do it a while back but didnt , ive read pretty much everything on basskiller and other forums all the methods seem the same almost .


----------



## skinso

I can't follow basskilleronline what's the 15ml liquid he starts with?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> I can't follow basskilleronline what's the 15ml liquid he starts with?


he melts the test e to liquid then adds the solvents to make 15ml , so that will be bb and ba at whatever their % workout as .


----------



## gingerteef

skinso said:


> I can't follow basskilleronline what's the 15ml liquid he starts with?


Apple posted a step by step on page 2 of this thread


----------



## crazypaver1

Give it up lads, go buy a bottle of ugl gear today and take the risk you might die. Live life on the edge!


----------



## skinso

Got my vials today from bac water, ordered 5 vials and 2 we're broken, ****ers posted them in an envelope


----------



## jjcooper

sms-health is best for pre sealed sterile vials pal


----------



## skinso

Just ordered more from there jj cheers


----------



## Andy Dee

jjcooper said:


> sms-health is best for pre sealed sterile vials pal


thats quite an interesting site, shame noone seems to do vials over 30ml in the UK but dam there bac-waters cheap as chips.


----------



## skinso

http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/nylon-syringe-filters.php?syringe-filter=cronus-nylon

Jj are them filters ok, £51 for 100, just checking before i order


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/nylon-syringe-filters.php?syringe-filter=cronus-nylon
> 
> Jj are them filters ok, £51 for 100, just checking before i order


no they look way to small if im reading it right, if your going to do a reasonable amount of gear, brewing 30mm+ i would use anything less than .45mpore whatmans you can get all the stuff you need from bacwater but the site jj posted might be a lot cheaper for some things.


----------



## skinso

Did apple not say he used a .2 filter


----------



## skinso

There is 0.45 on there too


----------



## Guest

I use .2 or .45, .2s take a bit longer but never had an issue with either tbh


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> thats quite an interesting site, shame noone seems to do vials over 30ml in the UK but dam there bac-waters cheap as chips.


http://www.oneclickpets.co.uk/-injection-vial-50ml-sterile-p-13381.html


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> There is 0.45 on there too


sorry i was reading the wrong column lol. either should be ok from there, the only difference i think between them is the membrane.


----------



## MRSTRONG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> http://www.oneclickpets.co.uk/-injection-vial-50ml-sterile-p-13381.html


you been making gear for your pets :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee

FrankDangerMaus said:


> http://www.oneclickpets.co.uk/-injection-vial-50ml-sterile-p-13381.html


you genius....reps to you kind sir


----------



## Guest

test e is soooo freakin easy to brew it's seriously 2nd only to deca

Pour your bag of test into your mixing bowl (buy a new glass beaker or similar as there'll be residue in anything else)

say we're using 50g and want to make 150ml at 333mg/ml (easy and painless with test e)

50g test e into the beaker

add 7.5ml BA

add about 30ml of oil (Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL) so 50g test e = 47ml + 7.5ml ba + 30ml oil = 85ml)

boil a kettle and fill a bowl with hot water then dip your beaker in the water and swirl it around, this should be enough to dissolve it.

add 60ml of oil

ta da!

filter it into 3 50ml vials as posted above, adding 5 ml of regular oil at the end to push through any juice left in the filter

I play pretty fast and loose with it here, i often end up with + or - 5ml in the end product, so you might have 320mg/ml or 340mg/ml but i've never brewed painful test e


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> you genius....reps to you kind sir


i only ever use them, if u inject 2ml at a time u only have to break the seal 25 times which they can easily stand.

heres one i made earlier (months earlier  )


----------



## Andy Dee

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i only ever use them, if u inject 2ml at a time u only have to break the seal 25 times which they can easily stand.
> 
> heres one i made earlier (months earlier  )
> View attachment 87998


it is very easy to brew, you cant go wrong, i bought a batch of 100ml vials but the shipping cost a fortune at the time, only got 30ml ones now but just that extra 20ml makes all the difference and less brewing.

i think i broke the seal on mine more like a 100 times when i was going trt and never had a problem then.


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> it is very easy to brew, you cant go wrong, i bought a batch of 100ml vials but the shipping cost a fortune at the time, only got 30ml ones now but just that extra 20ml makes all the difference and less brewing.
> 
> i think i broke the seal on mine more like a 100 times when i was going trt and never had a problem then.


yeah, my other one was odne 25 times n it doesnt have a mark. won't bother reusing it for £2 or whatever they cost though.

plus i overcooked my tren n it left brown marks on the glass


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

would anybody buy sterile equipment off ebay? im just a bit funny about stuff on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ethyl-Oleate-Pure-99-9-50ml-/390220796459?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item5adaf8d22b


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> would anybody buy sterile equipment off ebay? im just a bit funny about stuff on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ethyl-Oleate-Pure-99-9-50ml-/390220796459?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item5adaf8d22b


yeah i have done before.

mate there's no point being all funny about this crap unless you only use pharma gear.

if you're a UGL making gear in bulk u think they're using the highest grade crap they can find, or the cheapest?

anything you make yourself is gonna be better than UGL, and personally with the fakes out there I trust my own gear over pharma too.

having said that, there is a reason big chem supply companies only supply EO in a glass jar, so chin that listing off.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

cheers mate


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> cheers mate


dunno if u saw the bit i edited in...i noticed its in a plastic bottle so avoid it!

EO eats certain plastics, so unless u wanna inject a solution of plastic/eo then avoid!

EO should be sold in glass or metal containers

email

[email protected]

Website

www.ubichem.com


----------



## skinso

That's the EO oil I bought, what's the matter with that EO Frank?


----------



## Uk_mb

skinso said:


> That's the EO oil I bought, what's the matter with that EO Frank?





FrankDangerMaus said:


> EO eats certain plastics, so unless u wanna inject a solution of plastic/eo then avoid!
> 
> EO should be sold in glass or metal containers


----------



## Guest

skinso said:


> That's the EO oil I bought, what's the matter with that EO Frank?


It might be OK with that particular plastic but the only real problem I've ever had with gear came with an EO that was in plastic container, I brewed test prop and it left hard painful welts that lasted weeks, I'm sure it was because there was dissolved plastic in the EO.

I even tried it sub Q and my girlfriend was like WTF is that, I had a fist sized HARD patch in my stomach, it was terrible. The gear itself was from the same source I've always used the only variable was the EO was from a plastic bottle so that is my suspicion.

Also, if you leave EO containing gear in a vial for a year, you'll see the stopper softening up


----------



## MRSTRONG

eo melts syringe filter membranes unless nylon is used it also melts the rubber stopper and plastic containers , also eo makes the syringe plunger `stutter` .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> eo melts syringe filter membranes unless nylon is used it also melts the rubber stopper and plastic containers , also eo makes the syringe plunger `stutter` .


people think eo is good for painless gear but if u fck up and get plastic dissolved in ur eo I think thats the cause for a lot of painful gear.

I brewed 200ml of test prop I had to bin as it was lethal, told my mate I aws binning the lot and he asked for it, said i was being a pussy and prop always hurt, did one shot and binned the lot lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> people think eo is good for painless gear but if u fck up and get plastic dissolved in ur eo I think thats the cause for a lot of painful gear.
> 
> I brewed 200ml of test prop I had to bin as it was lethal, told my mate I aws binning the lot and he asked for it, said i was being a pussy and prop always hurt, did one shot and binned the lot lol


 :lol:

you ever used the vacuum cup filter without the pump ?


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> you ever used the vacuum cup filter without the pump ?


no only ever done syringe filtering.

yeah i put 200ml thru about 8 filters lol i was sore for days


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

thanks again mate. if i do ever make a brew i dont think i'll bother with the eo


----------



## MRSTRONG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no only ever done syringe filtering.
> 
> yeah i put 200ml thru about 8 filters lol i was sore for days


lol fcuk that , im going for 100ml 500mg/ml , not sure if i should pop it in the vacuum filter and let it drip through or just syringe filter it i might just get a cheap pump tbh


----------



## Guest

safc49 said:


> thanks again mate. if i do ever make a brew i dont think i'll bother with the eo


only reason i ever used it was so i can shoot with slinpins.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

thanks for the links as well mate, just noticed them


----------



## skinso

I was planning on doing 50% EO 50% Grapeseed, uve put me right off the Eo in the plastic bottle, any UK sites sell the Eo in the vials?


----------



## Guest

skinso said:


> I was planning on doing 50% EO 50% Grapeseed, uve put me right off the Eo in the plastic bottle, any UK sites sell the Eo in the vials?


any chem supplier will do, just google ethyl oleate UK. i think the one above does if i recall but i havent purchased from them myself


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> I was planning on doing 50% EO 50% Grapeseed, uve put me right off the Eo in the plastic bottle, any UK sites sell the Eo in the vials?


eBay!


----------



## Pain2Gain

ewen said:


> lol fcuk that , im going for 100ml 500mg/ml , not sure if i should pop it in the vacuum filter and let it drip through or just syringe filter it i might just get a cheap pump tbh


Seen some decent vac pumps on fleabay there other day (metal) only about £25 if I was doing more I'd wait till I could afford to go this route myself, maybe next time


----------



## Andy Dee

ewen said:


> lol fcuk that , im going for 100ml 500mg/ml , not sure if i should pop it in the vacuum filter and let it drip through or just syringe filter it i might just get a cheap pump tbh


by the time you've syringe filtered that much, you'll have forearms like Lee Priest.


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> by the time you've syringe filtered that much, you'll have forearms like Lee Priest.


nah you just get a semi permanent imprint of the end of a syringe in ur thumb.


----------



## Guest

forget ubichem their min order is 180kg of EO LOL


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

feck that


----------



## Andy Dee

Pain2Gain said:


> Seen some decent vac pumps on fleabay there other day (metal) only about £25 if I was doing more I'd wait till I could afford to go this route myself, maybe next time


how do they work? you have any links


----------



## Justin Cider

REALLY wanna do this, couldn't bloody find the powder on alibaba or anything 

any hints guys? *cough cough haha


----------



## Guest

BBK said:


> REALLY wanna do this, couldn't bloody find the powder on alibaba or anything
> 
> any hints guys? *cough cough haha


pro muscle has sources


----------



## jjcooper

skinso said:


> http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/nylon-syringe-filters.php?syringe-filter=cronus-nylon
> 
> Jj are them filters ok, £51 for 100, just checking before i order


These are better and the ones i use!

http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/sterile-syringe-filters.php?pid=Sterile-Syringe-Filters


----------



## 6083

im gonna have to make up another batch of Tren E and Test E cant be ****d filtering with a syringe and my thumb took me ages last time and was dam annoying-- can somone post me a link up to a pump that will do it for me


----------



## jjcooper

FrankDangerMaus said:


> only reason i ever used it was so i can shoot with slinpins.


Good GSO will go thru a slin pin, im doing that at the mo, 300mg/ml test e! painless slin pin shots i love them


----------



## jjcooper

Go steady with hinting about resources such as raws!


----------



## MA1984

I have been reading this thread for a while and making test ethanate seems to be very easy to make. The only problem is getting hold of the raw powder.


----------



## skinso

jjcooper said:


> These are better and the ones i use!
> 
> http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/sterile-syringe-filters.php?pid=Sterile-Syringe-Filters


no good mate for EO oil tho


----------



## jjcooper

skinso said:


> no good mate for EO oil tho


Whys that mate?


----------



## Justin Cider

love how stupidly easy it looks


----------



## skinso

For EO does the filter not have to be nylon?


----------



## BIGBANG

Seems as your hand filtering these items are you using plastic silicone gun to help you filter it ???? It will make life easier


----------



## Guest

skinso said:


> For EO does the filter not have to be nylon?


yeah it should be.

i doubt it'd do much dissolving of the filter in the time it taeks to filter it tho


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> Seems as your hand filtering these items are you using plastic silicone gun to help you filter it ???? It will make life easier


nice idea but were talking 5ml syringes not no more nail sized cartridges :lol:


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yeah it should be.
> 
> i doubt it'd do much dissolving of the filter in the time it taeks to filter it tho


Yes that's fine 5ml syringes they must be the plastic version of the silicone gun as the they have like a hole which will support the filter trust me it works 10ml syring is better and easier again


----------



## skinso

At the min I've 20ml syringes here, was hoping on filtering thru them


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> At the min I've 20ml syringes here, was hoping on filtering thru them


that`ll take some pressing then :lol:


----------



## BIGBANG

ewen said:


> that`ll take some pressing then :lol:


It would be easier mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> It would be easier mate


law of hydraulics works against you ...


----------



## BIGBANG

Ewen don't teach your dad how to fcuk ha when it comes to home brewing 

5ml syringe vs 20ml syringe will do it in half the time hydraulics can work how they want it is much quicker filtering with a 20ml syringe than a 5ml


----------



## jjcooper

id have to disagree mate, 5ml is much quicker! tried both and 20ml you save time filling up the syringe etc but deffo not faster!

For me anyway


----------



## skinso

With the 5ml syringeuI will be able to put more pressure but would you not risk blowing the filter


----------



## BIGBANG

Must be clear I ment threw silicone gun sorry lol Try the silicone gun there is nothing easier


----------



## BIGBANG

skinso said:


> With the 5ml syringeuI will be able to put more pressure but would you not risk blowing the filter


With the gun the filter sits in there so it carnt Come away each to there own but of doing over 10-20 mls it's much easier


----------



## skinso

Ewen did I not see sumwhere on this thread that u bought a hand pump?


----------



## MRSTRONG

No I might buy one but I might try the mastic gun .


----------



## crazypaver1

I m currently sellong 4 nalgenescan pump cheap


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> I m currently sellong 4 nalgenescan pump cheap


Thought I seen one for sale on here , can you pm me a link to thread please or post here ill have a look .


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen:3269416 said:


> Thought I seen one for sale on here , can you pm me a link to thread please or post here ill have a look .


Im on my phone currently sorry but pm me your email and i will email you all details


----------



## Pain2Gain

BIGBANG said:


> Ewen don't teach your dad how to fcuk ha when it comes to home brewing 5ml syringe vs 20ml syringe will do it in half the time hydraulics can work how they want it is much quicker filtering with a 20ml syringe than a 5ml


I love it when these experts pop up outta no where, the laws of physics usually do act like they want to that's why there the laws of physics! Universally I don't think man has found a way to cheat them. You must be special though right


----------



## Andy Dee

jjcooper said:


> id have to disagree mate, 5ml is much quicker! tried both and 20ml you save time filling up the syringe etc but deffo not faster!
> 
> For me anyway


I agree, i never use 20ml anymore as it seems to put to much pressure in the filter and completely locks it making it almost impossible to push any more gear through without popping the whatman off and making a big fckin mess.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> Ewen don't teach your dad how to fcuk ha when it comes to home brewing
> 
> 5ml syringe vs 20ml syringe will do it in half the time hydraulics can work how they want it is much quicker filtering with a 20ml syringe than a 5ml


soz dad but now we have established your wrong how about you be a good sport and tell us anymore tips and tricks you picked up .


----------



## Guest

i bought a 50ml to filter with once, learned my lesson.

2.5ml is even faster but pain in the ass refilling it all the time.


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> I agree, i never use 20ml anymore as it seems to put to much pressure in the filter and completely locks it making it almost impossible to push any more gear through without popping the whatman off and making a big fckin mess.


yep, have squirted 10ml of tren up the wall, over my face, on my clothes before when the filter blew off at high pressure LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> yep, have squirted 10ml of tren up the wall, over my face, on my clothes before when the filter blew off at high pressure LOL


i would cry and lick the wall :lol:

im sure ive seen a syringe pressure gun somewhere cant remember where , it was a small plastic thing you clip on and makes it easier to press .


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> i would cry and lick the wall :lol:
> 
> im sure ive seen a syringe pressure gun somewhere cant remember where , it was a small plastic thing you clip on and makes it easier to press .


it tastes foul.

(didnt lick the wall but it literally went off like a high pressure water pistol sprayed everything in the room - was stayin at my mums too had to clean the windows/wall before she got home and went WTF)


----------



## Andy Dee

FrankDangerMaus said:


> it tastes foul.
> 
> (didnt lick the wall but it literally went off like a high pressure water pistol sprayed everything in the room - was stayin at my mums too had to clean the windows/wall before she got home and went WTF)


haha dam sh1t one, It was still worth it homebrewing to this today...........just at the cost of a couple of sweaters and the question from the other half.. 'Wtfs all that on it??' 'No idea, must have blown off the line and landed in something :innocent: '


----------



## skinso

I'm not gonna use 2.5ml or 5ml, gonna buy sum luer lock 10ml's and use them, ewen did your powder arrive?


----------



## Andy Dee

ewen said:


> i would cry and lick the wall :lol:


lol that would be a sight, people usually lick windows :lol:


----------



## skinso

Where are yous ordering your EO? needs to be in glass vial so eBay is no good


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Where are yous ordering your EO? needs to be in glass vial so eBay is no good


http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/chemicals-solvents/ethyl-oleate-usp.html

thats where i got mine , you can get everything from there you need but ups will charge you an import tax .


----------



## Pain2Gain

I nearly passed out at there shipping fee, $48 for snail mail $61 for express FFS! If I had money at the mo I guess it would be worth it for a big bulk order.

Here's a question anyone have a source for vacum filter units (bottle top) that's uk based cant find one for love nor money.


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> Where are yous ordering your EO? needs to be in glass vial so eBay is no good


There are suppliers on eBay that do it In metal tins.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pain2Gain said:


> I nearly passed out at there shipping fee, $48 for snail mail $61 for express FFS! If I had money at the mo I guess it would be worth it for a big bulk order.
> 
> Here's a question anyone have a source for vacum filter units (bottle top) that's uk based cant find one for love nor money.


no only RLS i linked but you know the price of them lol

crazypaver is selling 4 plus a pump good buy if you ask me im just not brewing enough to need them .


----------



## Pain2Gain

Cheers mate, I'm just thinking ahead is all I don't want to be syringe filtering for ever, I'm too lazy lol


----------



## Andy Dee

fck using EO, it doesnt sound good at all from the reactions a lot of people have had, i'll be sticking with standard carrier oil if I ever brew again.


----------



## MRSTRONG

andysutils said:


> fck using EO, it doesnt sound good at all from the reactions a lot of people have had, i'll be sticking with standard carrier oil if I ever brew again.


yeah good point made some people eo dont agree with , ive always wondered about sust as it has nut oil in and not sure if people with allergy's get hit by it ?


----------



## Andy Dee

ewen said:


> yeah good point made some people eo dont agree with , ive always wondered about sust as it has nut oil in and not sure if people with allergy's get hit by it ?


im actually beginning to wonder now from the reactions I had if it was anything to do with the gear at all and not the oil I was using at the time as some people with EO have reported they have extreme flu and unbearable PIP. This is exactly what I had at least on 2 brews. The two things I changed was the BB and the oil in the last one and didnt have that problem so im wondering if I become allergic to the oil.


----------



## MRSTRONG

andysutils said:


> im actually beginning to wonder now from the reactions I had if it was anything to do with the gear at all and not the oil I was using at the time as some people with EO have reported they have extreme flu and unbearable PIP. This is exactly what I had at least on 2 brews. The two things I changed was the BB and the oil in the last one and didnt have that problem so im wondering if I become allergic to the oil.


i guess its possible i know people can get gluten in-tolerances due to having to much .


----------



## Pain2Gain

I find pure EO smooth and pip free, I normall get a bit of pip not every time and not enough to be a big wuss a come crying on here, but EO absolutely nothing, I guess its just different strokes for different folk.

I'm going to do some mixed oil/EO and just EO.

Dont take it as gospel but I'm sure I read somewhere that the actual allergens (if that's a word) are removed in the process of making a nut based oil, as such shouldn't cause a reaction in people allergic to nuts.


----------



## jjcooper

EO deffo dont like me, makes me feel run down, no appetite very hard red injection sites.


----------



## Guest

jjcooper said:


> EO deffo dont like me, makes me feel run down, no appetite very hard red injection sites.


you use filters that it dissolves too.

coincidence?

or you're possibly injecting some dissolved plastic at the site, like i said when I tried EO from a plastic bottle it was killer, eo out of a glass vial was fine


----------



## Andy Dee

FrankDangerMaus said:


> you use filters that it dissolves too.
> 
> coincidence?
> 
> or you're possibly injecting some dissolved plastic at the site, like i said when I tried EO from a plastic bottle it was killer, eo out of a glass vial was fine


do you think this could be a problem with standard carrier oils in plastic bottles?

How can you be sure it was because it was in a plastic bottle and not just a bad batch of EO?


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> do you think this could be a problem with standard carrier oils in plastic bottles?
> 
> How can you be sure it was because it was in a plastic bottle and not just a bad batch of EO?


i can't mate, but knowing that it dissolves plastic it makes sense doesn't it?

If you leave it in there long enough eventually it will eat away the plastic and instead of EO you have an EO based solution of plastic.

my BA is in a metal container, BB is sold for medicinal purposes in plastic bottles so don't think it's an issue


----------



## Andy Dee

FrankDangerMaus said:


> i can't mate, but knowing that it dissolves plastic it makes sense doesn't it?


yes i forgot about that good point.

couldn't remember if it was plastic or rubber it dissolved.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Plastic and rubber share very similar make ups so stands to reason it doesn't like either.


----------



## skinso

My ba and bb are both in plastic containers


----------



## Guest

skinso said:


> My ba and bb are both in plastic containers


i've had both in plastic and they're sold in plastic so think thats fine.

it's just people buying 100litres of EO and repacking it for ebay that are the problem! dont think ba or bb have an issue at all


----------



## Guest

andysutils said:


> yes i forgot about that good point.
> 
> couldn't remember if it was plastic or rubber it dissolved.


both i think.


----------



## narraboth

Pain2Gain said:


> Plastic and rubber share very similar make ups so stands to reason it doesn't like either.


oh, there are many different kinds of plastic/rubber.

The stopper used for vial should be quite stable in oil, while some plastic container not. I worked in a lab and i put about 7ml of gear in the small capped plastic container we always use, several hours later i found it was leaking, the transparent vial turned milky, actually it was broken in the end.


----------



## Uk_mb

I've used this site before, chinese so delivery took a while .

just notice the last part of the web address. if i saw that i wouldnt of ordered lol

And the lab in the picture looks like josef fritzels palace


----------



## skinso

Not sure u can post that mate, i dont want to see u get banned or this thread taken down


----------



## Uk_mb

skinso said:


> Not sure u can post that mate, i dont want to see u get banned or this thread taken down


Edited. Cheers for that bud. Wtf was I thinking :laugh:


----------



## skinso

Did u use that site? Why is their test prop a lot dearer than their other raws?


----------



## skinso

jjcooper said:


> These are better and the ones i use!
> 
> http://www.jaytee.com/cronus-syringe-filters/sterile-syringe-filters.php?pid=Sterile-Syringe-Filters


Jj is it the top or bottom filter?


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> Jj is it the top or bottom filter?


what do you mean for top or btm filter? lol


----------



## skinso

There are 2 filters in his link, which 1 does he use?


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> There are 2 filters in his link, which 1 does he use?


they are just made by different things but similar. the bottom one is slightly cheaper.


----------



## skinso

http://www.vendio.com/stores/BSLS

Good site for all ur gear


----------



## Uk_mb

skinso said:


> http://www.vendio.com/stores/BSLS
> 
> Good site for all ur gear


nice, good find


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> http://www.vendio.com/stores/BSLS
> 
> Good site for all ur gear


looks dodgy and its in usa so more than likely an import tax applies .


----------



## MRSTRONG

just checked on the eo alone its $8 handling for ups :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

http://www.vendio.com/stores/BSLS/item/other/pepper-ammo-rounds-for-paintba/lid=10276841 They look pretty cool tho 

(unrelated to the topic)


----------



## Pain2Gain

Yeah not sure I like the look of that site, prices don't seem to ring true


----------



## skinso

Prices look ok to me and $20 delivery


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> Prices look ok to me and $20 delivery


Be the tester then order some stuff and let us know if you get it.. Please

It might well be totally legit, just got that vibe about it and my guts normally not far off, would be good if legit only fact is as ewen says stateside is a pain in the ass for customs


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Prices look ok to me and $20 delivery


yes 20 buck shipping plus import fee`s payable to UPS :lol:

RLS are tried and tested and have similar prices also they have a bigger product range .

its pointless going with any other non uk site tbh .

the way i see it is someone would make a nice earner buying these products from china and being a uk retailer


----------



## skinso

Ewen ur powder arrive yet?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> Ewen ur powder arrive yet?


not yet mate should be back end of next week .


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> Prices look ok to me and $20 delivery


its 20$ delivery each item mate which means a complete ripoff.


----------



## Justin Cider

how long does delivery of raw test e normally take?


----------



## Justin Cider

definately thinking if I can brew my own for personal use will save x amount of money in the long run, lol...


----------



## skinso

I ordered my powder yesterday morning, now my problem is I'm in the middle of moving house which has taken ages with solicitors dragging their feet, but got a phone call yesterday afternoon saying I've to be out of my house for the 16th July


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> I ordered my powder yesterday morning, now my problem is I'm in the middle of moving house which has taken ages with solicitors dragging their feet, but got a phone call yesterday afternoon saying I've to be out of my house for the 16th July


send it to my place :whistling:


----------



## skinso

And u make 500mg/ml for me and post it, (100% Grapeseed oil)


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> And u make 500mg/ml for me and post it, (100% Grapeseed oil)


yeah course i will


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> And u make 500mg/ml for me and post it, (100% Grapeseed oil)


I can do it for you, with complimentary 1% BA.


----------



## Uk_mb

Any decent reasearch sites on making ORALS.

I'm off injectables for the for-seeable future but if I can cap some decent potatancy orals myself that wud help


----------



## narraboth

Uk_mb said:


> Any decent reasearch sites on making ORALS.
> 
> I'm off injectables for the for-seeable future but if I can cap some decent potatancy orals myself that wud help


i guess you just eat the powder or put in capsule?

as long as you have a decent raw powder source you have good oral.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Yeah raw oral powder is like weighing out some speed and dogging it .


----------



## narraboth

ewen said:


> Yeah raw oral powder is like weighing out some speed and dogging it .


hehe, i don't understand what you mean, i am as naive as a paper.


----------



## MRSTRONG

narraboth said:


> hehe, i don't understand what you mean, i am as naive as a paper.


 :lol:

weigh oral powder put in capsule and swallow , or just tip powder into mouth and drink water .


----------



## Andy Dee

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> weigh oral powder put in capsule and swallow , or just tip powder into mouth and drink water .


thats what i did, no wait... I did put mine in capsules but they were big empty purple-k ones which held about 50 mg each, i just filled the fckers up to the brim and necked them every few hours, yes the results were great and so were my roadcone shaped nipples :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> weigh oral powder put in capsule and swallow , or just tip powder into mouth and drink water .


Good to see you are using accurate methods Ewen, your homebrew will be awesome


----------



## jalg105

Does anyone have any experience with bottle top filters and filter units?? I had everything pretty much sussed out (or, so I thought) for making a fairly large brew (for personal use, of course!), which will require more than syringe filters. So, the plan was to buy these:

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/filtration/disposable-vacuum-filters/complete-filter-units/nalgene-nylon-membrane-complete-unit-500ml-count-1.html

But I've read that the BB and EO will dissolve some of the plastic in the unit and/or destroy the filter...... is this true?? If so, what else can I use?


----------



## gingerteef

Uk_mb said:


> Any decent reasearch sites on making ORALS.
> 
> I'm off injectables for the for-seeable future but if I can cap some decent potatancy orals myself that wud help


There's a guide on basskiller mate http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-capping-powders.shtml

You can buy the cap m quick machine from myprotein. Apparently :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

jalg105 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with bottle top filters and filter units?? I had everything pretty much sussed out (or, so I thought) for making a fairly large brew (for personal use, of course!), which will require more than syringe filters. So, the plan was to buy these:
> 
> http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/filtration/disposable-vacuum-filters/complete-filter-units/nalgene-nylon-membrane-complete-unit-500ml-count-1.html
> 
> But I've read that the BB and EO will dissolve some of the plastic in the unit and/or destroy the filter...... is this true?? If so, what else can I use?


Buy the nylon membrane .

If you use a pump you have to buy the glass bottom as extra .


----------



## BIGBANG

ewen said:


> soz dad but now we have established your wrong how about you be a good sport and tell us anymore tips and tricks you picked up .


ok master done this once have you lol like said if doing 100ml USING THE GUN it is much easier hand pressure versus squeeza of the silicone gun all items can be purchased in the uk eo oil , benzyl benzoate, ba , glassware filters etc but yet again your the master paying import charges etc

Another matter your powders between now and sept 2nd you run your own risk of getting them stopped they have realy stepped up control of items from china etc due to the olympics or dont tell me master youve customs boxed off

Another matter ordering your glassware from the states when ordering glass bottles filter caps butly stoppers ba bb in one package if these items are chosen to be checked by customs you might have little trouble explaining whats going on and yes master it is ilegal to homebrew if they think its worth a look they will specialy at these times

Hand pumps you must get the glass bottle bottom ones the others will and usualy do crack under the pressure its a wierd combo filtering the gear hot is quickest by far but the heat weakens the plastic bottom on the hand pump and the colder the oil gets more pressure is needed then crack used to happen alot

so again im not saying 20ml will push threw quicker im saying using the silicone gun with 20ml syringe is and yes there is no pushing you pull the fking handle and thats it how can it not be easier

hope all have fun getting all the stuff from the usa i have warned you on a few things but i bow down to your masterfull knowledge


----------



## Guest

BIGBANG said:


> ok master done this once have you lol like said if doing 100ml USING THE GUN it is much easier hand pressure versus squeeza of the silicone gun all items can be purchased in the uk eo oil , benzyl benzoate, ba , glassware filters etc but yet again your the master paying import charges etc
> 
> Another matter your powders between now and sept 2nd you run your own risk of getting them stopped they have realy stepped up control of items from china etc due to the olympics or dont tell me master youve customs boxed off
> 
> Another matter ordering your glassware from the states when ordering glass bottles filter caps butly stoppers ba bb in one package if these items are chosen to be checked by customs you might have little trouble explaining whats going on and yes master it is ilegal to homebrew if they think its worth a look they will specialy at these times
> 
> Hand pumps you must get the glass bottle bottom ones the others will and usualy do crack under the pressure its a wierd combo filtering the gear hot is quickest by far but the heat weakens the plastic bottom on the hand pump and the colder the oil gets more pressure is needed then crack used to happen alot
> 
> so again im not saying 20ml will push threw quicker im saying using the silicone gun with 20ml syringe is and yes there is no pushing you pull the fking handle and thats it how can it not be easier
> 
> hope all have fun getting all the stuff from the usa i have warned you on a few things but i bow down to your masterfull knowledge


lol @ the idea customs are going to come and enquire what you're planning to use your perfectly legal glassware for.


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> lol @ the idea customs are going to come and enquire what you're planning to use your perfectly legal glassware for.


well thats exactyl what i was stopped for are you that slow yes that glassware is legal but what its used for isint put them all together and thats a product 10ml glass vials filter and top what the fuk do you think there gonna not know what its for

when i orderd a large amount of 10ml vails customs did a controlled deleivery suspecting what i was yes i had nothing but 10ml bottles so clever **** explain that ??

yes there legal but they can still follow them in they are used for illegal products a tablet press is legal you try getting one threw customs with no look up then

yet again you know all you can get all the items in the uk but ill bow out this as your the expert not me


----------



## Guest

BIGBANG said:


> well thats exactyl what i was stopped for are you that slow yes that glassware is legal but what its used for isint put them all together and thats a product 10ml glass vials filter and top what the fuk do you think there gonna not know what its for
> 
> when i orderd a large amount of 10ml vails customs did a controlled deleivery suspecting what i was yes i had nothing but 10ml bottles so clever **** explain that ??
> 
> yes there legal but they can still follow them in they are used for illegal products a tablet press is legal you try getting one threw customs with no look up then
> 
> yet again you know all you can get all the items in the uk but ill bow out this as your the expert not me


lol you are both an idiot, and a liar.

in this country where we don't have police resources to round up illegal immigrants or send police out to burglaries or other "minor" crimes, they found the resources to send a team out to your house to do a controlled delivery because you had something perfectly legal ordered?

mmmmmhmmmmmm


----------



## BIGBANG

not sure why you would think i would make up anything like that as you can see i dont post alot but i did use to as we say homebrew alot not sure why you insist on being funny when im only telling you what i know and ive done more homebrewing than most im not telling people what ive heard or read just what ive done be funny but id rather not make the same mistakes i did


----------



## Guest

http://www.informatics.sussex.ac.uk/department/docs/punctuation/node00.html


----------



## BIGBANG

frank im not sure why i would lie i ran a rather big lab if you dont beleive me thats fine ill take it to email if you like mate could show you some intresting pictures etc im currently awaiting crown court in chester i was busted with 7000 bottles from researchsupply customs contacted the police to inform them of s suspected package glassware is not ilegal but 7000 vails hard to explain

ive got no reason to lie again email me ill even have full convo with you explain suppliers ive got no reason to lie but a few people know the lab i was connected with but again i must be lieing shall i post picture of solicotor letter ?? with my charges on ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> not sure why you would think i would make up anything like that as you can see i dont post alot but i did use to as we say homebrew alot not sure why you insist on being funny when im only telling you what i know and ive done more homebrewing than most im not telling people what ive heard or read just what ive done be funny but id rather not make the same mistakes i did


Your you don't post a lot and there's good reason too .

How about you put your tinfoil hat back on and warn your fellow cave dwellers about an impending alien attack as your so clearly Fcuking paranoid .

You made a semi good point about the mastic gun ill give you that .

Have another Ned ya [email protected] .


----------



## Guest

BIGBANG said:


> frank im not sure why i would lie i ran a rather big lab if you dont beleive me thats fine ill take it to email if you like mate could show you some intresting pictures etc im currently awaiting crown court in chester i was busted with 7000 bottles from researchsupply customs contacted the police to inform them of s suspected package glassware is not ilegal but 7000 vails hard to explain
> 
> ive got no reason to lie again email me ill even have full convo with you explain suppliers ive got no reason to lie but a few people know the lab i was connected with but again i must be lieing shall i post picture of solicotor letter ?? with my charges on ?


Ahhh so this is a bit of a different story.

You were suspected of running an illegal lab and the police had prior intelligence of this, then you, like a muppet order 7000 vials without so much as a cover story and they use 7000 vials (large quantity of drug paraphernalia) along with prior intelligence to get a search warrant on you?

it's not exactly applicable to the average fackin joe is it.


----------



## Guest

boys boys boys - newsflash.

If you're running an illegal operation

don't, for facks sake, order 7000 vials from overseas.


----------



## Andy Dee

something i missed??


----------



## Guest

if i order 10 packets of ephedrine from china I don't expect customs to come calling cuz it's legal.

if i order 10,000 and i'm suspected of running a meth lab I might take some steps to cover my tracks a bit.


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Ahhh so this is a bit of a different story.
> 
> You were suspected of running an illegal lab and the police had prior intelligence of this, then you, like a muppet order 7000 vials without so much as a cover story and they use 7000 vials (large quantity of drug paraphernalia) along with prior intelligence to get a search warrant on you?
> 
> it's not exactly applicable to the average fackin joe is it.


so again what im saying is all the glassware butyl stoppers lids etc doesnt matter how many just them alone can get you a knock as its fairly obvious when they are purcashed together what there 4 so with the olympics etc it could get stopped

ewen wow down to name calling listen im no internet warrior calling people names etcit pathetic

all i said is watch out when ordering putting them all toghether could be asking for it flagged up due to the olympics

not sure why for me just warning you i get called names but thats ok im just not like that


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> if i order 10 packets of ephedrine from china I don't expect customs to come calling cuz it's legal.
> 
> if i order 10,000 and i'm suspected of running a meth lab I might take some steps to cover my tracks a bit.


 im not saying dont do it just with the olympics being on customs is going nuts at the moment and packages are being screened alot more


----------



## Andy Dee

BIGBANG said:


> im not saying dont do it just with the olympics being on customs is going nuts at the moment and packages are being screened alot more


Customs arent going to be pulling anyones empty vials because of the Olympics mate so that wont be an issue so dont worry.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> so again what im saying is all the glassware butyl stoppers lids etc doesnt matter how many just them alone can get you a knock as its fairly obvious when they are purcashed together what there 4 so with the olympics etc it could get stopped
> 
> ewen wow down to name calling listen im no internet warrior calling people names etcit pathetic
> 
> all i said is watch out when ordering putting them all toghether could be asking for it flagged up due to the olympics
> 
> not sure why for me just warning you i get called names but thats ok im just not like that


Sorry you should of said from the start your a steroid ugl master mind .


----------



## BIGBANG

andysutils said:


> Customs arent going to be pulling anyones empty vials because of the Olympics mate so that wont be an issue so dont worry.


----------



## BIGBANG

ewen said:


> Sorry you should of said from the start your a steroid ugl master mind .


lol ok ugl master name some of the brands youve used ?


----------



## Andy Dee

BIGBANG said:


> listen im not saying that when you order your homebrew package ie
> 
> filters
> 
> syringes
> 
> glassware
> 
> ba
> 
> bb
> 
> eo
> 
> gso
> 
> put them all toghether in one package and a half decent customs office why is nobody beleiveing that you could get flagged for it why is it so hard to beleive im not sure why everyone things its impossible
> 
> i give my opinion then i got barrage of sh1t lol
> 
> why dont people just get there stuff from the uk much safer
> 
> again im not going to argue on here over homebrewing ewen you can go down the insulting way im not ****d ive made my mistakes just wanted people to know that customs are becoming more wise to things but if you live in a bubble and your always gonna be safe fair enough


im not saying it wont mate, I wasnt saying you was naking it up i dont even know you, im just saying they wont be suspecting your flogging your gear to the Olympics. Maybe I read it wrong. Maybe I was being to pedantic.


----------



## Guest

BIGBANG said:


> why dont people just get there stuff from the uk much safer


bit rich isn't it?


----------



## BIGBANG

andysutils said:


> im not saying it wont mate, I wasnt saying you was naking it up i dont even know you, im just saying they wont be suspecting your flogging your gear to the Olympics. Maybe I read it wrong. Maybe I was being to pedantic.


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> bit rich isn't it?


isint that exact reason why i explained thank you for highlighting it

do you post on ugm ??


----------



## Guest

BIGBANG said:


> isint that exact reason why i explained thank you for highlighting it
> 
> do you post on ugm ??


no.

look mate in all seriousness i know a bit about ugl's too, i've *heard* they once opened up a kg bag of powder and sent it on once happy it wasn't class a drugs.

seriously.

if your name is already flagged up because you're under investigation by the police and customs are opening your mail it's a very different kettle of fish to some bloke ordering 100g of test or a 100 vials.

only time i have ever heard of anyone being questioned by customs is a mate who used to import ****, he imported like 2000 by mail at a time and they eventually caught on, still sent his parcel thru just came about three days later to question him and he said ****? what ****? n they dropped it.

once again..seriously.


----------



## BIGBANG

FrankDangerMaus said:


> no.
> 
> look mate in all seriousness i know a bit about ugl's too, i've *heard* they once opened up a kg bag of powder and sent it on once happy it wasn't class a drugs.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> if your name is already flagged up because you're under investigation by the police and customs are opening your mail it's a very different kettle of fish to some bloke ordering 100g of test or a 100 vials.
> 
> only time i have ever heard of anyone being questioned by customs is a mate who used to import ****, he imported like 2000 by mail at a time and they eventually caught on, still sent his parcel thru just came about three days later to question him and he said ****? what ****? n they dropped it.
> 
> once again..seriously.


----------



## skinso

Im not taking sides here but customs are a pain in the ass at the moment, if u only only ordered a few vials, Grapeseed oil, ba, bb u should get them ok but ---- and ----- and myself have ordered powders and I guarantee 1 of our parcels doesn't come (hope it's yours) I don't know any1 that runs a lab but I know a few guys that place big orders every month and they are paranoid ****ers like bigbang, they won't order anything outside of UK at the moment as most of their delivery addresses have had their door kicked up the hall by the police


----------



## BIGBANG

x


----------



## skinso

What's your UK contacts for all kit needed for homebrew


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> ive had them opend kilo a time i had parcel force fella boxed of i had loads off addys that didnt excist etc i had them opend sealed with **** bit of tape and just sent to me im not saying there gonna get every parcel with the olympics tho its gone major tight my suppllier of raws is one of the biggest and the warning came of them its not scare mongering its just be carefull they have gone alot tighter weather you like it or not
> 
> all im saying is that dont be so cool about it still doing something ilegal just tighten up if anyone needs suppliers for all the stuff already in the uk i will help them out
> 
> not sure what yours and ewen problem realy is i had very high profile lab things wen wrong so i made mistakes all i did was warn people the customs are only gonna get tighter and you both jumped on me called me lier lol what the hell have i got lie for if i dont post often reps lol jesus like a witch hunt


so you got caught from ordering 7000 vials this led to you being up at crown court as the mastermind of a large ugl , to which you have admitted on an open forum so now if the cops are trying to get more on you for a solid conviction all they have to do is check your ip address thenb see the sites you have visited and made purchases off ....

does that sum things up pretty well ?

let me just clarify my side of this .

I do not nor have i ever produced any substance/s known to be illegal or prescription or otherwise .


----------



## BIGBANG

x


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> the mastermind lol for a starters they have hard time checking my ip address as i not registerd living in the premises i am currently at ive admitted my part in the ugl yes already admitted it i was very hard not to rather so yes get it out the way as ive got baby due sept so want it done and gone
> 
> sum things up who are ye mate i offerd little help saying its not all that easy i actualy hope your raws get stopped then you will see its not that easy these days talk to ugl everyone is struggling with some stock big amounts arent coming in
> 
> mastermind who said i was a mastermind dont try and be little me on an open forum ive never called you names etc ive bin open i realy hope that your stuff gets stopped then you will see you aint your mastermind you think you are there is realy no need for all this but heads up that police are getting more wise to the whole operation you realy are in a little bubble come on the ewen whats the total amount of raws youve orderd ????? lets see you must of done hundreds thousands of kilo to have all the vast knowledge come on lets see this the amount youve cooked so far ??


like i said 0 nothing fcuk all .


----------



## BIGBANG

x


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> Well as you've stated early in this thread and being the expert you are you must of done few hundreds safe parcels youve set to argue with me well I'm backing each statement up with facts your such the expert on importing the test eth for your own personal use and also glassware how many times safely 500 safe parcels ? Please don't tell me you and frank have bin giving me the hard time and this is your first orders this cannot be true lol so do not hide behind the police thing as you clearly stated only people wearing tin hats would believe that they would follow any parcel
> 
> So ewen please explain as you've set out to personally have a go at me can I hear your experiences and don't say it's the police the reason why you won't as you've already stated quite a few times about you ordering your raws so I've clearly put about my packages I would love to hear of your 4-5 year experices that you can dwell on as you admint and same goes to you frank please explain all your experiences of ordering from different sites etc
> 
> All your cooking knowledge as you clearly know more than me ..???
> 
> What happens with my Tren if it crashes after cooking it and filtering it ????


hopefully you inject 200ml with a mastic gun directly into an artery ...

like i said throughout 0 go back and check my posts .

i might of been a tad harsh my apologies .


----------



## BIGBANG

Lol you tried to get me as some lier then when I answerd you correctly you went to childish name calling I really thought long standing member would be a lot better

I don't get it tho I never personal attacked anyone and I cannot wait to hear franks stories of all his succefull raw orders like yourself I really hope your raws do get threw not nice seeing them getting stopped but if it does I hope you was touching wood through out this convo when your so sure I'm the one thats wrong

I ask you simple question you retaliate with a another cocky remark I'm asking you simple question your the expert on brewing are you not you've done everything and messed up things you've got personal experices not just read them correct ??

I love people with opinions please try have them when you've done things not just read things people in tin hats don't always believe what they read


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> Lol you tried to get me as some lier then when I answerd you correctly you went to childish name calling I really thought long standing member would be a lot better
> 
> I don't get it tho I never personal attacked anyone and I cannot wait to hear franks stories of all his succefull raw orders like yourself I really hope your raws do get threw not nice seeing them getting stopped but if it does I hope you was touching wood through out this convo when your so sure I'm the one thats wrong
> 
> I ask you simple question you retaliate with a another cocky remark I'm asking you simple question your the expert on brewing are you not you've done everything and messed up things you've got personal experices not just read them correct ??
> 
> I love people with opinions please try have them when you've done things not just read things people in tin hats don't always believe what they read


to be totally honest with you i really could not care less what you think or say , im not the one saying i ran a large ugl and filled vials with a mastic gun surely a pump and vacuum filter would be easier idk :lol:

in terms of claiming to be an expert i have made no reference to being one yet you claim to be something to do with a ugl putting yourself up as a source which is against the forum rules .

this was a great thread which then got ruined by our tit for tat replys , how about you post some tips tricks and gems of info for people to learn .


----------



## skinso

Agreed ewen, Bigbang u've brewed ur own why don't u help out others on this thread who are looking to do the same


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> Agreed ewen, Bigbang u've brewed ur own why don't u help out others on this thread who are looking to do the same


I guess his tren is real: he's getting aggressive lol


----------



## Justin Cider

lol, love this sh!t... smile boys!


----------



## BIGBANG

ok when run large scale mate mastic gun is no good its done with whatman polyfilter with a pearlistic pump i offerd you the silcone gun idea as a refrence buying a large filter system for 100-200ml is just not worth it to the penny

im not gonna just sit there get slated am i lets be onest

ill leave it as i agreed i love these threads of the homebrewing

easiest way to work out all your raws so you never mess may have bin posted before but http://absinth.greatnow.com/calcpowder2.html

even as for the source bit im out ill help people with glassware oils etc but nothing else i was a source i wil only help with the homebrewing nothing else

like said ive done most and messed up aswell meaning i know what not to do from expierience of it cost me alot of money lol


----------



## rugggby

Fantastic thread mate! Really learned a lot. Now just need to find some test e! It's simple until you get to that part :lol:


----------



## BIGBANG

brewing formulas

http://www.ironforlife.com

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com

http://www.steroidology.com/forum/chemical-study/103387-finalizing-home-brew-strategy.html

http://www.musclediscussion.com/homebrew-section/52109-guaiacol.html

http://www.musclediscussion.com/homebrew-section/992-ethyl-oleate.html

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/home-steroid-chemistry/106-making-injectables.html

http://www.theironden.com/chemical-conversion-discussion/6560-guaiacol.html

http://www.theironden.com/chemical-conversion-discussion/6557-bought-give-up-homebrewing-winny.html

http://www.theironden.com/chemical-conversion-discussion/

http://www.worldclassbodybuilding.com/forums/f21/homebrew-winny-with-oil-62777/index2.html

http://www.leanbulk.com/forum/aas/2683-test-susp-winny-homebrew.html

http://www.musclephilosophy.com/boundabove/?index_php?view=article&id=140&tmpl=component&print=1&task=printblog&option=com_myblog&Itemid=58

http://www.musclechemistry.com/upload/musclechemistry-lab-conversions-forum/

http://www.musclechemistry.com/upload/musclechemistry-lab-conversions-forum/46820-winstrol-oil-suspension.html

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion-board/27145-aas-conversions-blends.html

http://www.afboard.com/forum/showthread.php?597-Homebrew-Instructions

http://bodybuildingxtreme.com/index.php

http://bodybuildingxtreme.com/index.php

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/42922-Conversions-and-Recipes

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/42922-Conversions-and-Recipes/page12

http://juicedmuscle.com/archive/index.php/t-4096.html

http://www.infinitymuscle.com/forumdisplay.php?7-Chem-Conversions/page2&order=desc

http://www.infinitymuscle.com/forumdisplay.php?7-Chem-Conversions&

http://www.freakzonline.com/forums/38-Home-Brew/page7?order=desc

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/bodybuilding-chemistry/what-secret-solution-433651.html

http://www.flexmuscle.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2178

http://www.xtremebodybuilding.net/anabolic-steroids/6419-help-homebrewing.html

http://www.ironfreakz.com/f80/winstrol-recipes-1575.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> brewing formulas


i havent had a look but if any have links or banners to gear sites can you remove the link mate as you might get banned or this thread might get closed .


----------



## BIGBANG

ewen said:


> i havent had a look but if any have links or banners to gear sites can you remove the link mate as you might get banned or this thread might get closed .


removed the ones that have got banners i never relised sorry


----------



## BIGBANG

calking gun much better than i can explain it as its bin pointed out to me 

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/home-steroid-chemistry/10149-filtering-caulking-gun-use-pic.html


----------



## Pain2Gain

Seen this method a few times my only concern with it is controlling the pressure on the filter and it popping, someone with little experience might even internally tear the filter result been unfiltered unsterile gear passing into the vial.

Not slating it as a viable method just something to be awares of.


----------



## BIGBANG

Pain2Gain said:


> Seen this method a few times my only concern with it is controlling the pressure on the filter and it popping, someone with little experience might even internally tear the filter result been unfiltered unsterile gear passing into the vial.
> 
> Not slating it as a viable method just something to be awares of.


yes mate there all just options its like the plastic cups they say theyll go to 22psi no chance they crack at 15 imo both just options mate there is loads of different way the most sterile and safest for yourself and within your budget is always the best option


----------



## Pain2Gain

BIGBANG said:


> yes mate there all just options its like the plastic cups they say theyll go to 22psi no chance they crack at 15 imo both just options mate there is loads of different way the most sterile and safest for yourself and within your budget is always the best option


 I wouldn't go over 5psi on a plastic receiver bottle tbh


----------



## dtlv

Lots of good info in this thread but don't let it get personal... thanks chaps.


----------



## jjcooper

Dtlv74 said:


> Lots of good info in this thread but don't let it get personal... thanks chaps.


Agreed! nice reference as people will do this and there is some good tips in here, that will help keep things safe!


----------



## skinso

The gun looks a good kid but surly u would blow the filter easy


----------



## BIGBANG

skinso said:


> The gun looks a good kid but surly u would blow the filter easy


its regulating the right pressure and keeping the oil warm imo that makes that easier option likw said these are just things that have helped others


----------



## skinso

Powders arrived today, that's everything ready for brewing so will start Sunday afternoon, fingers crossed


----------



## Pain2Gain

Still waiting here


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> Powders arrived today, that's everything ready for brewing so will start Sunday afternoon, fingers crossed


nice that you can still receive it before olympic lol

let me know how things going


----------



## skinso

Ordered on the 6th July and came on the 17th, well pleased with that, and all my vials and oils came on Monday from research


----------



## gingerteef

I've also had raws through a few weeks ago and everything went well. Just thought I'd let everyone know that the eo from accuchem on ebay that is sent out in HDPE plastic bottles is pip free as well. I know frank had a bad experience with eo from a plastic bottle a few pages back but this isn't the case with this stuff. I've had it over 4 months as well.


----------



## skinso

I bought sum of accuchem and emailed them about the plastic bottles their reply was that it comes to them in a tin and they bottle it in plastic bottles but wouldn't advise storing it for over 6 months


----------



## gingerteef

skinso said:


> I bought sum of accuchem and emailed them about the plastic bottles their reply was that it comes to them in a tin and they bottle it in plastic bottles but wouldn't advise storing it for over 6 months


Cool, cheers. Might put mine into a tin then before it goes bad.


----------



## skinso

Only problem there is, where do u get a sterile tin?


----------



## Justin Cider

Could you not place it in to a sterile vial for safe keeping for now, cap it til use?


----------



## jjcooper

why does it have to be sterile as soon as you unscrew the cap and pull some out its unsterile as its exposed to air!

it will become sterile as a product in the filtering stage. just keep things clean before filtering, all surfaces clean and items been used like bomex glass ware etc.


----------



## Pain2Gain

What's the first thing you do when open a fresh vial??


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> What's the first thing you do when open a fresh vial??


Draw some test and pin it!


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> Only problem there is, where do u get a sterile tin?


you dont need a sterile tin because the powders not sterile anyway.

roll it up and put it in an empty vitamin tub with an air absorber and it will be fine. (refrigerate it if its test)


----------



## Pain2Gain

Hotdog147 said:


> Draw some test and pin it!


Close but not cigar, equalise pressure maybe? By blowing air into the vial!

Land then pinning it


----------



## skinso

100ml of test e 300mg/ml made yesterday, very easy just need to pin it and see how it goes


----------



## Pain2Gain

I'd leave it 48hrs watch for crashing I know some don't think u need to wait that long but issue rather that then it crashing in your muscles cause that sort of pip is a biatch with a capital biatch 

Report back hope it goes gud for ya bud.


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> 100ml of test e 300mg/ml made yesterday, very easy just need to pin it and see how it goes


I did 100ml of test e 500 , was going to use eo but the rubber stopper had started to perish gonna have to reduce it to 3-400mg/ml as the pip is pretty good :lol:


----------



## skinso

ewen said:


> I did 100ml of test e 500 , was going to use eo but the rubber stopper had started to perish gonna have to reduce it to 3-400mg/ml as the pip is pretty good :lol:


The rubber stopper on ur bottle of eo? I used 30ml eo and 27.5ml Grapeseed.

Is ur test e a block of wax??? Mine looked like a Yankee candle


----------



## Leeds89

How did this homebrew go? 65 pages a fair bit to read through :lol: Definitely thinking of giving this a god myself if it's so easy


----------



## narraboth

Leeds89 said:


> How did this homebrew go? 65 pages a fair bit to read through :lol: Definitely thinking of giving this a god myself if it's so easy


it is always a hot topic here since home brew saves you so much money and kind of guarantee the dosage....

half yr ago there was several nice threads with lots of information, pity that many of the participants are now banned lol


----------



## skinso

Why was apple banned?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> The rubber stopper on ur bottle of eo? I used 30ml eo and 27.5ml Grapeseed.
> 
> Is ur test e a block of wax??? Mine looked like a Yankee candle


yeah stopper on the eo pity , yeah like wax smells weird hard to describe .


----------



## RDS

Leeds89 said:


> How did this homebrew go? 65 pages a fair bit to read through :lol: Definitely thinking of giving this a god myself if it's so easy


It's easy to get the calculations right. The top concern is keeping everything sterile.


----------



## narraboth

skinso said:


> Why was apple banned?


no idea. I was not here when he was banned.

I was here when JPaycheck was banned, but even so i don't know why he's banned.


----------



## MRSTRONG

doenst matter why apple or jp was banned thats for another thread .

pip is pretty good on this test i made .


----------



## Leeds89

ewen said:


> doenst matter why apple or jp was banned thats for another thread .
> 
> pip is pretty good on this test i made .


So you'd reccomend trying it? Might give this a go tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG

Leeds89 said:


> So you'd reccomend trying it? Might give this a go tbh


i would only recommend it if done safely .


----------



## skinso

Sterile is the bit I'm worried about, my vials are crystal clear no floaters but still panicking about jabbing it.

Took me no time at all to filter 50ml thru 10 ml syringes, my mate done the other 50 and was coughing all over his, I made sure to keep my 50 away from his


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> Sterile is the bit I'm worried about, my vials are crystal clear no floaters but still panicking about jabbing it.
> 
> Took me no time at all to filter 50ml thru 10 ml syringes, my mate done the other 50 and was coughing all over his, I made sure to keep my 50 away from his


dont think you need to worry about that, you would have to do something very very stupid to contaminate homebrew.


----------



## gingerteef

I've used test d @ 400mg/ml with 50% eo 50% grapeseed oil. Totally pip free. Waiting to see what 200mg/ml npp and 400mg/ml test e comes out like using the same ratios.


----------



## Leeds89

Is it illegal to sell the raws? I guess what I'm saying is can you ask for sources for raws?


----------



## Hotdog147

Leeds89 said:


> Is it illegal to sell the raws? I guess what I'm saying is can you ask for sources for raws?


Yes of course it's illegal!


----------



## Andy Dee

Leeds89 said:


> Is it illegal to sell the raws? I guess what I'm saying is can you ask for sources for raws?


Not sure, Ive never sold, purchased, distributed or consumed any raw powders for any use, everything ive posted has been copied and pasted from another persons experience from another board.


----------



## gingerteef

skinso said:


> Sterile is the bit I'm worried about, my vials are crystal clear no floaters but still panicking about jabbing it.
> 
> Took me no time at all to filter 50ml thru 10 ml syringes, my mate done the other 50 and was coughing all over his, I made sure to keep my 50 away from his


Just jab half a mil if you're worried. That's what I did, then when everything was ok the day after I put the rest of my dose in


----------



## Leeds89

Hotdog147 said:


> Yes of course it's illegal!


Fvck sake! Can't do anything in this country


----------



## Pain2Gain

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck sake! Can't do anything in this country


Well not technically true, guess it dEpneds on The constitution of ones stones 

But of course I'm not condoning or encouraging anyone to break any of our countries fine laws as that would be silly and iresponsible.


----------



## 6083

Just been firing off some more Tren En, jesus im sick to death of how long it takes to filter-- anyone any ideas for an automated system or just somthing i can grab from B&Q?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GTT said:


> Just been firing off some more Tren En, jesus im sick to death of how long it takes to filter-- anyone any ideas for an automated system or just somthing i can grab from B&Q?


a mastic gun :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain

vac filter


----------



## 6083

Pain2Gain said:


> vac filter


Can you link me somthing so i know what you mean please?


----------



## skinso

Has anyone got links for brewing deca and tren e


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> Can you link me somthing so i know what you mean please?


http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/filtration.html


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> Has anyone got links for brewing deca and tren e


It's exactly the same as brewing test e mate


----------



## skinso

It's 30g of test compound to make 300mg/ml what would tren and deca be? I've seen tren e double the price of test e but for only 10g


----------



## Hotdog147

skinso said:


> It's 30g of test compound to make 300mg/ml what would tren and deca be? I've seen tren e double the price of test e but for only 10g


Well it would be the same! Silly question really mate, Tren is often dosed at 200mg/ml so 2g of Tren per 10ml vial, deca is usually 250-300mg/ml so 2.5-3g Deca per 10ml vial

Depends how much you want to brew


----------



## J.Smith

I've just ordered

50g Winny Powder

50mg Oxy Powder

100g Test E

50g Mast E

20g Tren Ace

So will have lots to home brew!


----------



## Leeds89

J.Smith said:


> I've just ordered
> 
> 50g Winny Powder
> 
> 50mg Oxy Powder
> 
> 100g Test E
> 
> 50g Mast E
> 
> 20g Tren Ace
> 
> So will have lots to home brew!


Sounds like you'll be having fun! Keep us updated will be helpful for my own homebrew I'm doing in September


----------



## Justin Cider

J.Smith said:


> I've just ordered
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3329794
> 
> 50g Winny Powder
> 
> 50mg Oxy Powder
> 
> 100g Test E
> 
> 50g Mast E
> 
> 20g Tren Ace
> 
> So will have lots to home brew!


can't wait to see how they turn out  are you going to do a blend?


----------



## J.Smith

Im hoping to do a 300mg Test E + 150mg Mast E Blend per ml.....plus im gonna making a tab with 50mg Oxys and 30mg Winstrol per pill too,

Then just the basics


----------



## Pain2Gain

Think I'd prob opt for a 250-150 ratio there over 400mg is of course possible but I wouldn't take the chance of it crashing out and pip can be a bitch at those concentrations (over 400mg/ml) ESP if doing a couple of ml per shot.

Just a thought like mate, have fun


----------



## jjcooper

J.Smith said:


> I've just ordered
> 
> 50g Winny Powder
> 
> 50mg Oxy Powder
> 
> 100g Test E
> 
> 50g Mast E
> 
> 20g Tren Ace
> 
> So will have lots to home brew!


Nice work


----------



## Hotdog147

jjcooper said:


> Nice work


Still using your homebrew jj? Got much left!! :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

Hotdog147 said:


> Still using your homebrew jj? Got much left!! :lol:


I am indeed currently on 1gram a week just over sometimes 

got about 5 vials left to keep me going on this cycle! Love it.

check out my journal just slung up some progress photos would appreciate some feedback from you guys 

Positive thinking positive mass building


----------



## jjcooper

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/157192-positive-thinking-positive-mass-building-9.html


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/157192-positive-thinking-positive-mass-building-9.html


looking good mate but you could of washed your foot :lol:


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> looking good mate but you could of washed your foot :lol:


Lol i know i asked for some wipes after that photo, was quite smelly


----------



## MRSTRONG

jjcooper said:


> Lol i know i asked for some wipes after that photo, was quite smelly


you still talking about your foot


----------



## Pain2Gain

Had my lower leg In a cast for 9 wks once man is was nasty, stale cheese doesn't even touch it not nice


----------



## jjcooper

ewen said:


> you still talking about your foot


Haha no comment i wish for this to go no further


----------



## 6083

Just got my Dianabol Raws through, weighed a test one up in my 00 Capsule maker and it comes out at 221mg....lol think that might be a tad too strong

i swallowed it anyway just for scientific purposes, see if i turn into a moody rage monster


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> Just got my Dianabol Raws through, weighed a test one up in my 00 Capsule maker and it comes out at 221mg....lol think that might be a tad too strong
> 
> i swallowed it anyway just for scientific purposes, see if i turn into a moody rage monster


Sounds good I'll take 500 please


----------



## Hotdog147

GTT said:


> Just got my Dianabol Raws through, weighed a test one up in my 00 Capsule maker and it comes out at 221mg....lol think that might be a tad too strong
> 
> i swallowed it anyway just for scientific purposes, see if i turn into a moody rage monster


You got the wrong size caps mate, the 0 are much better to work with

I am right in thinking the 0 are smaller?


----------



## MRSTRONG

GTT said:


> Just got my Dianabol Raws through, weighed a test one up in my 00 Capsule maker and it comes out at 221mg....lol think that might be a tad too strong
> 
> i swallowed it anyway just for scientific purposes, see if i turn into a moody rage monster


haha brilliant 

you can buy smaller ones sure ive seen sample packs of different sizes on ebay so you can test which is the right size .


----------



## 6083

Pain2Gain said:


> Sounds good I'll take 500 please


You or your Liver......


----------



## 6083

Well its been about 2 hours almost since i took it and im feeling a really dark ragefest coming on and a case of indegestion...


----------



## MRSTRONG

GTT said:


> Well its been about 2 hours almost since i took it and im feeling a really dark ragefest coming on and a case of indegestion...


i ran 200mg dbol ed for a few weeks it was a good feeling


----------



## Hotdog147

ewen said:


> i ran 200mg dbol ed for a few weeks it was a good feeling


Is that all?!! P*ssy lol


----------



## Justin Cider

ewen said:


> i ran 200mg dbol ed for a few weeks it was a good feeling


liver pancake lol

50mg ed cripples me, 200mg ed would anihalate me LOOOOOL


----------



## gingerteef

Myprotein and bulk powders sell capping devices and packs of gel caps. There's a guide on basskiller for capping your own stuff as wel

http://www.basskilleronline.com/steroids-capping-powders.shtml


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> You or your Liver......


Don't you worry about my liver it will be fine.


----------



## Andy Dee

Hotdog147 said:


> You got the wrong size caps mate, the 0 are much better to work with
> 
> I am right in thinking the 0 are smaller?


not quite, 0 are the bigger ones, size 5 are the smallest

000, 00, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5

Largest starts from the left.

How much powder mg wise you can fit in them would depend on the powder density.


----------



## dusty

just read the thread from start to finish and was interesting some good points and rants, good that people are prepared to put in the leg work, a post was made a few pages back stating the way he did it using 50ml vials and made 150ml it seemed so easy the way he explained it, and obviously if a regular user saves alot of money and the gamble of ugl, though reading through there was a bit of experimenting going on and different views, is there a conclusion to what worked best after all the findings? i remember reading there wont be a "how too" posted but feel free to pm me with your guide or views of doing it cheers.


----------



## Hotdog147

andysutils said:


> not quite, 0 are the bigger ones, size 5 are the smallest
> 
> 000, 00, 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
> 
> Largest starts from the left.
> 
> How much powder mg wise you can fit in them would depend on the powder density.


I meant 0 are smaller than 00, but cheers for the info mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusty said:


> just read the thread from start to finish and was interesting some good points and rants, good that people are prepared to put in the leg work, a post was made a few pages back stating the way he did it using 50ml vials and made 150ml it seemed so easy the way he explained it, and obviously if a regular user saves alot of money and the gamble of ugl, though reading through there was a bit of experimenting going on and different views, is there a conclusion to what worked best after all the findings? i remember reading there wont be a "how too" posted but feel free to pm me with your guide or views of doing it cheers.


There isnt a best way of doing it really mate just do it however it suits you the method for majority of preparations is exactly the same, and if you stick to the basic recipe you can't go wrong:

Carrier oil of your choosing

BA 2%

BB 20%

Raw powder

Mix heat and filter

Job done


----------



## skinso

I only used 18ml bb


----------



## Andy Dee

Hotdog147 said:


> I meant 0 are smaller than 00, but cheers for the info mate :thumbup1:


ah sorry just read the post you quoted..correctly this time :wacko:


----------



## 6083

And here is my Adhoc DIY method for filtering that takes zero forearm power 

Thats lovely Tren Enanthate in there


----------



## Andy Dee

GTT said:


> And here is my Adhoc DIY method for filtering that takes zero forearm power
> 
> Thats lovely Tren Enanthate in there
> 
> View attachment 90485


that's a fkin genius idea. :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## 6083

Yeah its easier than pulling faces and have a knackerd forearm, you just have to nip back every few mins to reapply the pressure as its filtered -- only probs is you dont know how hard you are applying so you could snap the edges off the syringe or even worse blow the pin off the other end of the filter and have a tren fountain (done that before)

it works for now tho--- ive been eyeing up some pressure vacum systems using a hand pump and pressure valve - works a bit like a penis enlarger but for gear haha


----------



## Pain2Gain

andysutils said:


> that's a fkin genius idea. :bounce: :thumb:


You never seen this before Andy?

@GTT other than me been extremely green eyed at this moment  enjoy your self.

If I may make a small suggestion, I would stand that set up vertically so that your filtering across the entire surface of the whatman membrane, gravity will be pushing it threw one side more than the other. Might not of caused any problems so far but it does have potential to do so.

Just a suggestion mate, tell me to do one if you want


----------



## 6083

No i totally agree with you-- its my first use of it and want to find a way to stand it virtically- just not sure of the best way

another lesson i learned.....done let the air release syringe go under the gear.....lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> I only used 18ml bb


You can use no BB if you really want to for say test e, 5% 10% 15% any of these will work. The formula I posted is just the base line numbers that are suitable for a lot of compounds, incidentally is also what a number of good UGLs use. That's the beauty of home brew do it how ever you want


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> No i totally agree with you-- its my first use of it and want to find a way to stand it virtically- just not sure of the best way
> 
> another lesson i learned.....done let the air release syringe go under the gear.....lol


Spot on mate, have a little gear fountain did you 

I got a little piece nylon tubing and slid the vent pin through that before putting through the septum of the vial, to stop the vent pin been able to slide down further.

Have seen a guy tie the caulking gun to a Cuboard handle in the kitchen with a bit of string and also secure it to the Cuboard door with a bit of tape, with the vial on the work top.

I've got a couple of those lab stands so going to fashion something out of those next time.

How's the tren turned out? Have you used any yet.


----------



## 6083

Ive made Tren Enanthate a few times -- first time i made it at 400mg per ml in EO and realised why UGlabs never make it stronger than 200mg per ml as over a few days crystals formed -- i still jabbed it, i would just reheat it and shake it to dissolve the crystals back in -- this and the last batch i made were at 250mg/ml and thats totally stable and fine


----------



## corporates

I've seen big barrels mate, but barrels powered with this device, we may see some hydraulic powered plungers next...hells bellls,,, :bounce:



andysutils said:


> that's a fkin genius idea. :bounce: :thumb:


noticed the caption below your name, not a fan of eckhart tolle by any chance then?


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> Ive made Tren Enanthate a few times -- first time i made it at 400mg per ml in EO and realised why UGlabs never make it stronger than 200mg per ml as over a few days crystals formed -- i still jabbed it, i would just reheat it and shake it to dissolve the crystals back in -- this and the last batch i made were at 250mg/ml and thats totally stable and fine


Yeah I always wondered that as well, but always put it down to the cost of the raw tren then a guy I know tried making 'super tren' lol at. 500mg/ml didn't let it sit very long injected some woke up with pip from hell.

So now I know why 

How was the pip from ur 400mg?

The 250 you made there what BA BB percentage and carrier did you go for?


----------



## 6083

Pain2Gain said:


> Yeah I always wondered that as well, but always put it down to the cost of the raw tren then a guy I know tried making 'super tren' lol at. 500mg/ml didn't let it sit very long injected some woke up with pip from hell.
> 
> So now I know why
> 
> How was the pip from ur 400mg?
> 
> The 250 you made there what BA BB percentage and carrier did you go for?


I made the 400mg/ml and shot 1 ml to test it on myself -- omg fkin hurt like a **** for a few days -- future jabs i would take it with 2/3 ml of test e ingrapseed oil that took most of the pain away but still had some.

10 grams of Tren Enanthate Raw

24.5 Eo oil

0.80mls Benzyl Alchol

7.20mls Benzyl Benzoate

makes 40mls of tren E at 250mg/ml

Im beginning to wonder about the point of filtering though -- once ive disolved the powder into the mix and its pure liquid -- it looks totally clear of any inpurities so im wondering about the point of the time consuming filtering

maybe its my guy were i get the raws from - has anyone noticed any particles when they have done theirs before filtering? because i havnt


----------



## Andy Dee

Pain2Gain said:


> You never seen this before Andy?


lol nope, ive seen plenty of vac pumps being done with it but would have never even thought of a mastic gun.



corporates said:


> noticed the caption below your name, not a fan of eckhart tolle by any chance then?


who?


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> I made the 400mg/ml and shot 1 ml to test it on myself -- omg fkin hurt like a **** for a few days -- future jabs i would take it with 2/3 ml of test e ingrapseed oil that took most of the pain away but still had some.
> 
> 10 grams of Tren Enanthate Raw
> 
> 24.5 Eo oil
> 
> 0.80mls Benzyl Alchol
> 
> 7.20mls Benzyl Benzoate
> 
> makes 40mls of tren E at 250mg/ml
> 
> Im beginning to wonder about the point of filtering though -- once ive disolved the powder into the mix and its pure liquid -- it looks totally clear of any inpurities so im wondering about the point of the time consuming filtering
> 
> maybe its my guy were i get the raws from - has anyone noticed any particles when they have done theirs before filtering? because i havnt


Sounds good mate,

You gotta filter though you can't skip it, may look clear but it's not. The filtering is what makes it sterile by removing all of nasty pathogens (I think that's the name for them) a .45um will remove most but .22um must be used for it to be truely sterile.

I just wouldn't ever risk it its a ball ache no doubt but I'd rather that than a big infection leading to an abscess.

Your raws guy might be very good, some brews I've seen are very cloudy or differing in colour before there filtered.


----------



## 6083

is it the filter or is it the solvents, EO oil thats killing anything?

isnt the filter just removing particles? -- feck knows!


----------



## Pain2Gain

GTT said:


> is it the filter or is it the solvents, EO oil thats killing anything?
> 
> isnt the filter just removing particles? -- feck knows!


The filter removes the particles and the nasties that would cause infections etc

The BA keeps it sterile by stopping nasties been able to exist in the solution (it does not kills those already present only the filter does this)

THE BB doesn't do anything for sterility just thins the solution and helps suspend the raw

The EO is just a carrier oil for the hormone

At least to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> The filter removes the particles and the nasties that would cause infections etc
> 
> The BA keeps it sterile by stopping nasties been able to exist in the solution (it does not kills those already present only the filter does this)
> 
> THE BB doesn't do anything for sterility just thins the solution and helps suspend the raw
> 
> The EO is just a carrier oil for the hormone


How does the filter kill bacteria?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Hotdog147 said:


> How does the filter kill bacteria?


Kills probably the wrong word, removes.

But either way without the filtering it wouldn't be a sterile solution.


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> Kills probably the wrong word, removes.
> 
> But either way without the filtering it wouldn't be a sterile solution.


Ok thanks


----------



## ElBastardo

Just read the thread from start to finish. Took me awhile but it was worth it. Nice info. Thanks guys. I'm very interested of homebrewing it myself alongside with my trt.


----------



## ElBastardo

GTT said:


> And here is my Adhoc DIY method for filtering that takes zero forearm power
> 
> Thats lovely Tren Enanthate in there
> 
> View attachment 90485


Nice one man. Was the filterin process much easier and faster than normally? Would an extra needle on the cap/stopper made it little bit easier thus the extra air would have come out while you push the "cocktail" in? Just a thought.


----------



## flexnz

Hey guys

this is such an epic thread, read it from page one and have learnt so much. Didn't realize it was actually relatively simple to homebrew your own gear.

Would be alot safer than getting anything here in NZ, the labs here are so dodgy. not to mention around 10% of the price! a UGL 10ml will set you back around 200$ here. (not sure if i'm allowed to post numbers like that on here?)

Was curious if there are any guys from aus/nz that have had experience importing the powder and accessories? our customs are pretty intense!


----------



## J.Smith

So once my raws come...i realise i still need to order brewing equipment.

Say just to brew Tren E...as thats all im doing to start....what do i need to order please?


----------



## Hotdog147

J.Smith said:


> So once my raws come...i realise i still need to order brewing equipment.
> 
> Say just to brew Tren E...as thats all im doing to start....what do i need to order please?


Read page 1 you lazy Cnut! Lol


----------



## dusty

Am looking into brewing test and EQ though some is powder and other liquid anyone brewed EQ that can shed some light


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusty said:


> Am looking into brewing test and EQ though some is powder and other liquid anyone brewed EQ that can shed some light


 Same process mate you have to weigh the liquid, presuming it's pure. To ensure accurate dosage it would be preferable to know the concentration of it, but this is not always possible so u have to assume 1gram livid is same as a gram of powder.

Although I would put extra in to make sure.

To b brutally honest I don't think it's worthwhile Homebrewing EQ


----------



## dusher

Great thread, made me want to brew my own.

Have any of you used unsterilized vials, sterilized them, added the gear then capped them yourselves? I saw apple had his capped, just wondered if anyone had any info on it. Instead of buying already capped, sterile vials that is.


----------



## dusty

Reason for EQ is I use it in cycles along with test, I've not tried a lot of what's out there like tren for an example I feel doing the test and EQ is good for longer cycles with ltd sides, and cost has a big say, I know there's a lot of diversity and choice I try keep it simple, what would be a decent substitute. In your opinion


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusher said:


> Great thread, made me want to brew my own.
> 
> Have any of you used unsterilized vials, sterilized them, added the gear then capped them yourselves? I saw apple had his capped, just wondered if anyone had any info on it. Instead of buying already capped, sterile vials that is.


Unless your setting up to do a lot it's not worth it just buy per sterile ones other wise you need a lot of kit, a auto clave and a vial crimper will cost a small fortune alone


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusty said:


> Reason for EQ is I use it in cycles along with test, I've not tried a lot of what's out there like tren for an example I feel doing the test and EQ is good for longer cycles with ltd sides, and cost has a big say, I know there's a lot of diversity and choice I try keep it simple, what would be a decent substitute. In your opinion


I get where your coming from dusty if that's what you like that's what you like, EQ well known for been a milder steriod and that's fine I personally would compare it to masteron, and although strength wise is on another level on its own but comparable results tren but if you want to try tren start small and with acetate I didn't listen I'm johnny big b0llocks me I don't get sides bla bla jumped straight on the tri tren with very long esters 400mg a wk feck soon realised that was a mistake


----------



## dusty

Ill look into the masteron before I order raws, never researched it before but will have a gander,


----------



## IGotTekkers

Fatstuff said:


> apparently its easier than making a cake


I'm a chef and I can't make a cake


----------



## dusty

The likes of tren and masteron are expensive compared to EQ in raw form, I think the Boldenone Undecylenate is the powder form of EQ, though reading up on the mast seems a good choice just the price difference suppose.


----------



## Andy Dee

dusher said:


> Have any of you used unsterilised vials, sterilized them, added the gear then capped them yourselves?


for actually brewing the gear?, yes i have re-sterilised the vial. for using the finished product in, definitely not. I used a new vial every time for the finished product.


----------



## dusher

Pain2Gain said:


> Unless your setting up to do a lot it's not worth it just buy per sterile ones other wise you need a lot of kit, a auto clave and a vial crimper will cost a small fortune alone


Do you have to have an autocave? I though I read somewhere you can sterilize the glassware by heating it? I have found crimpers for around £120 posted.



andysutils said:


> for actually brewing the gear?, yes i have re-sterilised the vial. for using the finished product in, definitely not. I used a new vial every time for the finished product.


I see. I meant when using open vials, then filling them and crimping the caps on yourself. How do you go about the process of sterilizing them?

Any help would be appreciated. Id much rather have flip off caps on mine and don't mind paying the extra for the crimper etc.

I would be using something like these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220997595744

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088177170

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220997612002&var=520080586024


----------



## MRSTRONG

dusher said:


> Do you have to have an autocave? I though I read somewhere you can sterilize the glassware by heating it? I have found crimpers for around £120 posted.
> 
> I see. I meant when using open vials, then filling them and crimping the caps on yourself. How do you go about the process of sterilizing them?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Id much rather have flip off caps on mine and don't mind paying the extra for the crimper etc.
> 
> I would be using something like these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220997595744
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221088177170
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220997612002&var=520080586024


steam is one method you can buy a pressure cooker fit a tray halfway with water below and the steam will sterilise all inside however it becomes exposed when opened , germs do not like heat changes so you could then pop in an oven to dry off fill and cap .

the stoppers need doing aswell but iirc you can use peroxide to do this .

a few google searches will give you the answer .

have a look at sterilising baby bottles im sure you can do it in the microwave although sounds like your gonna need several massive micro waves :whistling:


----------



## WrathFreak

I don't trust myself for homebrew lol id end up poisoning myself, good luck pal


----------



## dusher

ewen said:



> steam is one method you can buy a pressure cooker fit a tray halfway with water below and the steam will sterilise all inside however it becomes exposed when opened , germs do not like heat changes so you could then pop in an oven to dry off fill and cap .
> 
> the stoppers need doing aswell but iirc you can use peroxide to do this .
> 
> a few google searches will give you the answer .
> 
> have a look at sterilising baby bottles im sure you can do it in the microwave although sounds like your gonna need several massive micro waves :whistling:


Cheers bud. Good advice.

I had a quick google search but couldn't find anything. Will give the baby bottle sterilizing a search. Microwave sounds good! Will only be doing 100ml at a time, so 10 bottles should fit :thumbup1:

If anyone has done this before a step by step would be great!


----------



## MRSTRONG

just buy pre sealed sterile vials ..


----------



## dusher

ewen said:


> just buy pre sealed sterile vials ..


Would be easier wouldn't it. But Im a stubborn [email protected] and Ive got my heart set on flip tops ha :laugh:


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusher said:


> Would be easier wouldn't it. But Im a stubborn [email protected] and Ive got my heart set on flip tops ha :laugh:


Mate you do realise a crimper alone is going to cost £150-200! For a QUALITY set

For ten vials, ain't worth it.

Just so you can flip the top off and then it's the same a presterile ones anyway!

If you use a pressure cooker and sterilising bags with indicator tape drying off is not such a problem, personally I'm getting a proper steam steriliser that vac dries when I can afford it 

IMO heating in the oven is not good enough.

What ever way you look at it unless your planning on doing lab quantities it's a unjustifiable expense, you may have money to burn I don't know I couldnt justify it though.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate you do realise a crimper alone is going to cost £150-200! For a QUALITY set
> 
> For ten vials, ain't worth it.
> 
> Just so you can flip the top off and then it's the same a presterile ones anyway!
> 
> If you use a pressure cooker and sterilising bags with indicator tape drying off is not such a problem, personally I'm getting a proper steam steriliser that vac dries when I can afford it
> 
> IMO heating in the oven is not good enough.
> 
> What ever way you look at it unless your planning on doing lab quantities it's a unjustifiable expense, you may have money to burn I don't know I couldnt justify it though.


mass production springs to mind


----------



## Pain2Gain

ewen said:


> mass production springs to mind


Hmm that would be in violation of at least several of our countries fine laws, and in that case I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pain2Gain said:


> Hmm that would be in violation of at least several of our countries fine laws, and in that case I have no idea what you are talking about


it was something i found on google :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain

ewen said:


> it was something i found on google :whistling:


Thought as much mate


----------



## latblaster

Another example of the fine law abiding gentlemen on UKM. :whistling:

Sounds very nice tbh!


----------



## dusher

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate you do realise a crimper alone is going to cost £150-200! For a QUALITY set
> 
> For ten vials, ain't worth it.
> 
> Just so you can flip the top off and then it's the same a presterile ones anyway!
> 
> If you use a pressure cooker and *sterilising bags with indicator tape* drying off is not such a problem, personally I'm getting a proper steam steriliser that vac dries when I can afford it
> 
> IMO heating in the oven is not good enough.
> 
> What ever way you look at it unless your planning on doing lab quantities it's a unjustifiable expense, you may have money to burn I don't know I couldnt justify it though.


Thanks for the advice. What do you mean by the bit in bold?


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusher said:


> Thanks for the advice. What do you mean by the bit in bold?


Google tatoo sterilisation bags, there a porous bag you place items to be sterilised in, u can get "heat seal" ones which effectlt seal themselves properly at temperature in the autoclave you then have sterile kit bagged stays sterile till u use it.

Indicator tape is a strip of tape placed on the above bags it will change colour to show that the sterilisation process reached temperature and for long enough. You have no doubt then some bags have indicator tape already attached some dont

If u wanna see how exactly have a butchers on you tube loads on there


----------



## dusher

Pain2Gain said:


> Google tatoo sterilisation bags, there a porous bag you place items to be sterilised in, u can get "heat seal" ones which effectlt seal themselves properly at temperature in the autoclave you then have sterile kit bagged stays sterile till u use it.
> 
> Indicator tape is a strip of tape placed on the above bags it will change colour to show that the sterilisation process reached temperature and for long enough. You have no doubt then some bags have indicator tape already attached some dont
> 
> If u wanna see how exactly have a butchers on you tube loads on there


Cheers bud, just done that. Seems pretty straight forward apart from the amount of water needed in the autoclave. Do you use a certain amount? Just wouldn't want to release the pressure and have a stream of boiling hot water hit me in the face :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusher said:


> Cheers bud, just done that. Seems pretty straight forward apart from the amount of water needed in the autoclave. Do you use a certain amount? Just wouldn't want to release the pressure and have a st
> 
> ream of boiling hot water hit me in the face :whistling:


Just a little in the bottom, each will vary should come with some destructions though


----------



## skinso

Hoping to brew some deca tomorrow if it arrives as planned, 200mg/ml


----------



## jjcooper

dunk in iso-proponol then into microwave for 10-15 mins in 5min burst so not to destroy the vials, btw im using crimper so no metal in mwave.

Also microwave is cleaned very thoroughly and glass bit cleaned with alcohol etc.

iv never had a problem with this method, 3% BA, everything clean leads to nice home stuff


----------



## sauliuhas

what about making primo? or winny inj? anyone tryed them yet?


----------



## skinso

If I buy gso from Tesco do I need to sterilize it in any way before brewing?


----------



## IGotTekkers

Iv got a big fart brewing, the mrs is about to get it! Ahahaha.


----------



## skinso

Definitely unsterile


----------



## Justin Cider

dunno if i'm allowed to ask this but does it cost a lot to homebrew? REALLY wanna do it as just spend another few quid on 6 x 10ml of juice...


----------



## Pain2Gain

It can cost a little bit to get all the stuff you need but once you have that it's cheaper than cheap think a years worth of test for around a ton and you have a idea


----------



## MURPHYZ

Pain2Gain said:


> It can cost a little bit to get all the stuff you need but once you have that it's cheaper than cheap think a years worth of test for around a ton and you have a idea


Think I may have to look into this then, sounds like something I'd like to try, saving money is alway's good, with the added bonus of knowing what's in the vial's.


----------



## Pain2Gain

skinso said:


> If I buy gso from Tesco do I need to sterilize it in any way before brewing?


Strictly speaking no. BUT IMO a quick pass through a 45um filter is a worth while thing to do (I know some won't think so) they don't have to be sterile filters that would be a bit much but you can get multi packs. Of unsterile whatmans for a few quid off flea bay


----------



## MURPHYZ

Pain2Gain said:


> It can cost a little bit to get all the stuff you need but once you have that it's cheaper than cheap think a years worth of test for around a ton and you have a idea


Think I may have to look into this then, sounds like something I'd like to try, saving money is alway's good, with the added bonus of knowing what's in the vial's.


----------



## Justin Cider

Breeny said:


> Think I may have to look into this then, sounds like something I'd like to try, saving money is alway's good, with the added bonus of knowing what's in the vial's.


BIIIIIIIIIIIIG TIME!!


----------



## skinso

Pain2Gain said:


> Strictly speaking no. BUT IMO a quick pass through a 45um filter is a worth while thing to do (I know some won't think so) they don't have to be sterile filters that would be a bit much but you can get multi packs. Of unsterile whatmans for a few quid off flea bay


Sure it is going to end up going thru the filter anyway


----------



## skinso

Pain2Gain said:


> Strictly speaking no. BUT IMO a quick pass through a 45um filter is a worth while thing to do (I know some won't think so) they don't have to be sterile filters that would be a bit much but you can get multi packs. Of unsterile whatmans for a few quid off flea bay


Sure it is going to end up going thru the filter anyway


----------



## ethan2009

would love to know where you guys get your raw's from :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Andy Dee

ethan2009 said:


> would love to know where you guys get your raw's from :confused1: :laugh:


I grow my own, very easy to do in the right environment.


----------



## dusher

Where do you guys get your sterile .22 nylon syringe filters from? Struggling for a source in the UK


----------



## skinso

U can buy sterile .45 on eBay


----------



## Hotdog147

skinso said:


> U can buy sterile .45 on eBay


You can get 0.2 also


----------



## dusher

skinso said:


> U can buy sterile .45 on eBay


Yeh seen them.



Hotdog147 said:


> You can get 0.2 also


Can you link me?


----------



## ethan2009

can i just ask if anyone uses these for there raws? d**g p**g sure putting it like that is allowed as only guys who use will no who i mean cant be googled ect.


----------



## skinso

I haven't seen the .2 yet bit the company selling the 45 said the will be posting the sterile .2 soon


----------



## gingerteef

skinso said:


> Sure it is going to end up going thru the filter anyway


I've used gear that's been made with unsterile GSO. When you filter it after you've mixed all the ingredients it's sterile. I don't see the point in making it sterile to contaminate it with your unsterile raws to then sterilise all again?!


----------



## Pain2Gain

gingerteef said:


> I've used gear that's been made with unsterile GSO. When you filter it after you've mixed all the ingredients it's sterile. I don't see the point in making it sterile to contaminate it with your unsterile raws to then sterilise all again?!


It's not about making it sterile hence using a non sterile filter, it's just about overall quality. And that filtering the oil will make final filtering that much easier, as has been said each to there own there's no rules set in stone. IMO it worth a few minutes of your time to do it


----------



## skinso

It's more than a few minutes to filter 65ml of oil


----------



## MRSTRONG

Warm the oil it filters easier .


----------



## skinso

So ewen u would filter the gso on its own then filter it again at final stage with the bb, ba, and deca in it?


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> So ewen u would filter the gso on its own then filter it again at final stage with the bb, ba, and deca in it?


no i wouldnt but if i did for some strange reason i would warm it before filtering .

i bought filtered gso as its far easier .

but then if using EO it wouldnt be as thick either so my bet is its very easy to filter .


----------



## skinso

I bought filtered but don't have enough left for the deca


----------



## MRSTRONG

skinso said:


> I bought filtered but don't have enough left for the deca


get asdas finest gso and filter it into your filtered vial if you want .


----------



## goonerton

no need to buy filtered oil or to filter oil separately. you want everything to go through filter anyway ,oil, raws, solvents before injecting so may as well just filter all at end.

what i do is have two small cups, fill one with oil i don't bother measuring just make sure its more than i need, then i heat oil in that cup for an hour at 120c in oven, a lot of people say heating is not necessary, just an extra precaution i like to take for added peace of mind.

then let oil cool to just warm, then syringe out exact amount of oil needed into other empty cup, add bb(20%) ba (1%) add raw powder and then swirl cup till dissolved(put back in oven for min or two to help dissolve if necessary) then filter into sterile vials.

more than one way to skin a cat, but that's my tried and tested method and have never had a problem after getting on for 3 years of only using gear i brewed myself.


----------



## skinso

Just made 100ml, I only needed 13ml ofiunfiltered oil, o measured out needed, heated to around 40 degrees, added bb, ba then raws, kept in on my hot plate them filtered


----------



## skinso

Deca 200mg/ml


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> Deca 200mg/ml


Nice. they 30mls?


----------



## skinso

Yes mate 30ml's


----------



## Guest

great thread, spent all day reading from page 1. can anyone please help me with a recipe for oil based test suspension

i found one ;

This is 100mg/ml (50ml).

5 grams test No Ester powder

2.5 ml BA

15 ml BB

5 ml Guaiacol

24 ml EO

but not heard of Guaiacol, and not sure of its purpose ??

i dont know if the standard formula of ;

BA 2%

BB 20%

Raw powder

would work. any experiences?


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

bump for read completion tomorrow


----------



## Pain2Gain

BigAndy said:


> great thread, spent all day reading from page 1. can anyone please help me with a recipe for oil based test suspension
> 
> i found one ;
> 
> This is 100mg/ml (50ml).
> 
> 5 grams test No Ester powder
> 
> 2.5 ml BA
> 
> 15 ml BB
> 
> 5 ml Guaiacol
> 
> 24 ml EO
> 
> but not heard of Guaiacol, and not sure of its purpose ??
> 
> i dont know if the standard formula of ;
> 
> BA 2%
> 
> BB 20%
> 
> Raw powder
> 
> would work. any experiences?


It's a carrier a bit like EO, suspension can be a bit tricky if you don't have much experience brewing?

Lack of ester means it can be tricky getting it to suspend and not.crash


----------



## Guest

yeah i have heard it can crash relatively easy, so i would just make 50mg per ml . why do they use both Guaiacol and eo, could you just use 29ml eo?

i have no previous brewing experience, i am just trying to learn, and make notes on all the stuff i want to do, because i have niggling concern that the openness of our current conversation wont be allowed for much longer, if you get my drift!

probably will try test e to begin with, but i am a little concerned about carbonic acid, test c apparently is a b*stard for crashing. so i am at abit of a loss where to start


----------



## Pain2Gain

BigAndy said:


> yeah i have heard it can crash relatively easy, so i would just make 50mg per ml . why do they use both Guaiacol and eo, could you just use 29ml eo?
> 
> i have no previous brewing experience, i am just trying to learn, and make notes on all the stuff i want to do, because i have niggling concern that the openness of our current conversation wont be allowed for much longer, if you get my drift!
> 
> probably will try test e to begin with, but i am a little concerned about carbonic acid, test c apparently is a b*stard for crashing. so i am at abit of a loss where to start


I have to be honest suspension is not something I've looked into much as it doesn't interest me, I presume it's because it help the hormone suspend better I see no other reason for its addition.

I would start with some test e mate keep it nice and simple untill you get into it.


----------



## Guest

yeah, thats exactly what i was thinking mate. was thinking of trying a few test e runs, have you ever run into any problems with carbonic acid though?


----------



## Pain2Gain

BigAndy said:


> yeah, thats exactly what i was thinking mate. was thinking of trying a few test e runs, have you ever run into any problems with carbonic acid though?


Carbonic acid?? Help me out here fella


----------



## Guest

page 31 , post 465, around there i think. i think most pharma company's eliminate it in the production process, but it is still present in raws, i think it results in severe PIP.

as i said before i am new to this, and most recipes dont suggest getting rid of it or anything, i just think some get problems with it and others dont


----------



## Guest

check out post 603 page 41, thats what i am concerned of, i dont want to lay out for kit and 100g raws, and it just turn out to be like that


----------



## Pain2Gain

No mate wouldn't worry about it, as long as your raws arnt **** poor quality and you stick to the basic recipes you will be fine, noted that a lot of the conversation in those posts was about high mg concentrations.


----------



## Hendrix

Pity apple aint still here and not banned his advise was some greats stuff.


----------



## diddler

Why was apple banned?


----------



## Andy Dee

Hendrix said:


> Pity apple aint still here and not banned his advise was some greats stuff.


his advise was no better than the people posting in the thread.


----------



## Hendrix

andysutils said:


> his advise was no better than the people posting in the thread.


Not saying it was, just that he had some good info.


----------



## skinso

Apple had experience


----------



## stevep1941

skinso said:


> Deca 200mg/ml


Need a guinea pig? Hahahha


----------



## dbox200

Give skinso a shout mate he might be able to help


----------



## skinso

Lol every1 wants to be a guinea pig for free gear, 100ml of test e on the go now, ove been waiting on vials which came today


----------



## stevep1941

skinso said:


> Lol every1 wants to be a guinea pig for free gear, 100ml of test e on the go now, ove been waiting on vials which came today


Who said I wanted it for free?


----------



## skinso

Ok I'll sell u some, I'll do what the test of the labs do and sell u gso only lol


----------



## lewibnb

apologies if this has already been mentioned to you, i dont have time to read 76 pages of replys, so i only read yours.

you are adding too much gso, so your dosage isnt going to be 300mg per ml.

at your ratio, your dosage is going to be closer to 200 than 300, actually, it will be about 210mg per ml.

If your using a powder calc such as basslines, readjust your powder weight.

the powder weight for test enan is actually 1.06 which means your total gso would be 48ml.


----------



## skinso

For test e 300mg/ml on baseline u use 57.5ml gso, its a wax I have not powder


----------



## lewibnb

skinso said:


> For test e 300mg/ml on baseline u use 57.5ml gso, its a wax I have not powder


the op has 30g test enan powder, test enans true powder weight is not .75


----------



## skinso

Where did u get that info from?


----------



## lewibnb

skinso said:


> Where did u get that info from?


I have been brewing my own blends (for personal use only) for many years. its common knowledge amongst experienced brewers, or at least i thought it was, that the powder weights are all very different.

wont matter too much on a small brew, but if your doing large amounts, your dosages are way out.

ive included a list for you.

these are the true weights.

Testosterone base 1.12

Testosterone propionate 1.1

Testosterone cypionate 1.1

Testosterone enanthate 1.06

testosterone acetate 1.12

Boldenone undecylenate 1.05

Nandrolone phenylpropionate 1.14

Nandrolone decanoate 1.04

Primobolan Enanthate 1.1

Trenbolone acetate1.18

Trenbolone enanthate 1.1

Stanozolol 1.129

oh and by the way, not to be an ass, but ive read quite a few replys within this thread about using 45's.

45's are great for speed, and sometimes useful for pre filtering poor quality raws, but they wont catch all the bacteria.

im not saying your gear will be dirty with 45's, chances are you will never have a problem, especially if you are heating during the brewing process etc... but your common bacteria will pass through a 45, its only 0.3, and actually, you can even get ultramicrobacteria which is only is 0.2.

sorry, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## lewibnb

cmon guys?? what rule was broken? ive been a member here for years..


----------



## lewibnb

skinso, they wont allow me to post powder weights,. trust me, your weights are out.


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> skinso, they wont allow me to post powder weights,. trust me, your weights are out.


do you know how much bb and ba skinso used?


----------



## skinso

Ok just searched and seen I thread that mentioned 1.06 but no1 agreed with it, others are saying 0.85, I'm not disagreeing with u, would just like to see facts


----------



## goonerton

skinso said:


> Ok just searched and seen I thread that mentioned 1.06 but no1 agreed with it, others are saying 0.85, I'm not disagreeing with u, would just like to see facts


How many ml bb and ba did you use?


----------



## lewibnb

goonerton said:


> do you know how much bb and ba skinso used?


Yes, he posted the amount of oil he used to get 300, which obviously gave us the solvent ratio.

skinso, ive had the list for years, if you wish to get confirmation, there is no better person to ask than bassline, who put the calc up... he is a member of the same private brewing member i am a member of and is aware that the numbers posted in the calc are not the numbers you should be following for test enan.

email him, he will confirm the powder weight of test enan is 1.06.


----------



## lewibnb

Listen guys, im not here to stir any trouble up. I was under the impression that every brewer knew what the powder weights were, im wrong.

Im not going to pursue this, the last thing i want is to be banned. you stick to your method, if it works for you then thats great. I was just trying to help out.

my discussion in this thread is over..


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> Listen guys, im not here to stir any trouble up. I was under the impression that every brewer knew what the powder weights were, im wrong.
> 
> Im not going to pursue this, the last thing i want is to be banned. you stick to your method, if it works for you then thats great. I was just trying to help out.
> 
> my discussion in this thread is over..


The thing is every brewer does not use the exact same amount of solvents, maybe the site you are member of gives guidelines but there are no solvent figures set in stone.

loads of people use different amounts of BA, some 2% some 3% , I only use 1% nowadays...Same with BB, you can use varying amounts and the outcome will still be successful. I have tried plenty different combinations myself.

You can't tell if his calculations are out without how much of everything he used.


----------



## skinso

Ok do 1.06 is the weight, is gso ok as carrier?


----------



## goonerton

GSO is fine as a carrier regardless of the liquid displacement per gram of test E....

I take its that is what matey is talking about when he says enanth true weight is 1.06 as obviously its true weight per gram is 1 gram.

Anyway tell me how many mils of BB and how many mils BA you used and I will tell exactly the concentration per ml of your gear.


----------



## skinso

2ml ba and 18ml bb


----------



## skinso

Lewibnb could u post weights for deca, and tren e


----------



## goonerton

OK going on 1.06 ml displacement per gram of test , your raw powder will take up 31.8 ml + 20 ml of solvents + 57.5 ml GSO

So you have 30,000mg of test / 109.3 ml, so your gear is 275mg per ml, its no problem just adjust dose slightly.


----------



## goonerton

skinso said:


> Lewibnb could u post weights for deca, and tren e


Mate if i was you i would just use 1 gram powder = 1ml of liquid space, some powders may be slightly heavier some slightly lighter, but in the grand scheme of things its really not going to make any great difference and just makes calculations far more straight forward.


----------



## skinso

As I type I'm brewing test e, I've used 48.2ml gso 30g raws, 18ml bb 2 ml ba, what would that give me goon?


----------



## lewibnb

Testosterone base 1.12

Testosterone propionate 1.1

Testosterone cypionate 1.1

Testosterone enanthate 1.06

testosterone acetate 1.12

Boldenone undecylenate 1.05

Nandrolone phenylpropionate 1.14

Nandrolone decanoate 1.04

Primobolan Enanthate 1.1

Trenbolone acetate1.18

Trenbolone enanthate 1.1

Stanozolol 1.129

think i remember reading you had 30gram of powder??

if you added that to 2/20 ratio at a displacement of .75, looking for a dosage of 300mg per ml, you would actually get a true dosage of 210mg per ml due to the extra gso added as a result of incorrect powder displacement.

now that may not be a great difference to some, but to me, it matters. 1.06 will give you about 10ml less oil to add, and a true dosage.

if you want to be closer and not too worried about being specific, then stick 1.1 into the calc everytime and you will be just about right.


----------



## Leeds89

skinso said:


> As I type I'm brewing test e, I've used 48.2ml gso 30g raws, 18ml bb 2 ml ba, what would that give me goon?


I believe 30,000mg/99.28ml, so just short of 300mg/ml..... but I've not brewed yet and my maths may be off.


----------



## lewibnb

Testosterone base 1.12,Testosterone propionate 1.1,Testosterone cypionate 1.1,Testosterone enanthate 1.06,testosterone acetate 1.12,Boldenone undecylenate 1.05,Nandrolone phenylpropionate 1.14,Nandrolone decanoate 1.04,Primobolan Enanthate 1.1,Trenbolone acetate1.18,Trenbolone enanthate 1.1,Stanozolol 1.129

if you lose the numbers, dont worry about it, just remember 1.1 everytime and you will be close on almost all.


----------



## Leeds89

lewibnb said:


> Testosterone base 1.12,Testosterone propionate 1.1,Testosterone cypionate 1.1,Testosterone enanthate 1.06,testosterone acetate 1.12,Boldenone undecylenate 1.05,Nandrolone phenylpropionate 1.14,Nandrolone decanoate 1.04,Primobolan Enanthate 1.1,Trenbolone acetate1.18,Trenbolone enanthate 1.1,Stanozolol 1.129
> 
> if you lose the numbers, dont worry about it, just remember 1.1 everytime and you will be close on almost all.


You sound like you really know your stuff mate... I'm gonna be doing a prop homebrew in September/October time, from what I've read it's as easy as baking a cake. Would you agree with that? :confused1:

EDIT: First ever homebrew attempt


----------



## goonerton

"As I type I'm brewing test e, I've used 48.2ml gso 30g raws, 18ml bb 2 ml ba, what would that give me goon?"

48.2 + 31.8(raws) + 20 solvents

Exactly 300mg per ml.

Bear in mind this is if matey is right about the displacement of test e being 1.06 ...I just read on another forum 3g will displace 2.8ml liquid...so that would be around 0.93ml displacement...

either way if the displacement is not exactly this 1.06 figure its really not going to make a great deal of difference...I always just go on 1gram = 1ml as i said earlier.


----------



## lewibnb

it may not be a significant difference as goonerton rightfully says, but at .75displacement on 30gram of powder with a 2/20 solvent ratio looking for a 300gram dosage, you will use 10ml (ISH) more oil and the dosage would be 210, rather than 300.


----------



## goonerton

Leeds89 said:


> I believe 30,000mg/99.28ml, so just short of 300mg/ml..... but I've not brewed yet and my maths may be off.


Not way off at all but if lewi is right there will be exactly 100ml


----------



## Leeds89

goonerton said:


> Not way off at all but if lewi is right there will be exactly 100ml


Ahh almost had it. Very new to this and trying to take all this in before I make my own


----------



## lewibnb

Leeds89 said:


> You sound like you really know your stuff mate... I'm gonna be doing a prop homebrew in September/October time, from what I've read it's as easy as baking a cake. Would you agree with that? :confused1:
> 
> EDIT: First ever homebrew attempt


Ill be the first person to say i dont know enough mate.

I have a passion for brewing, and have brewed for many years. I have made some great blends, (personal use only, i DO NOT SELL EVER) and have learnt along the way.

I am useless at making cakes, so im not sure on that, lol.

Yes brewing is fairly easy, but errors can be catastrophic. An abcess may not sound a big deal, but they can be life threatening.


----------



## Leeds89

lewibnb said:


> Ill be the first person to say i dont know enough mate.
> 
> I have a passion for brewing, and have brewed for many years. I have made some great blends, (personal use only, i DO NOT SELL EVER) and have learnt along the way.
> 
> I am useless at making cakes, so im not sure on that, lol.
> 
> Yes brewing is fairly easy, but errors can be catastrophic. An abcess may not sound a big deal, but they can be life threatening.


Ahh o.k mate, thanks. Will just make sure everything is done as safely and cleanly as possible, dosages of oils, BA, BB etc are right and hope for the best, not much more you can do I guess other than try!


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> it may not be a significant difference as goonerton rightfully says, but at .75displacement on 30gram of powder with a 2/20 solvent ratio looking for a 300gram dosage, you will use 10ml (ISH) more oil and the dosage would be 210, rather than 300.


yes 0.75 does sound lower than i've ever heard, and would mak a fair difference.

but one thing i would ask is where is the list of posder weights you just posted from?

because if anything like ester half lives , everywhere you look you will find slightly different values. this is why i just stick to a g for a ml, as you're not going to go far wrong with that.

Also i think your math is out when you say he has only 210mg because he used 10ml too much oil...if it was exactly 110 ml it would be 30,000/110 = 272.7 mg per ml

but he actually had 109.3 total oil(if your 1.06 is correct).


----------



## lewibnb

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh o.k mate, thanks. Will just make sure everything is done as safely and cleanly as possible, dosages of oils, BA, BB etc are right and hope for the best, not much more you can do I guess other than try!


If i could offer you some advice, that i havent seen mention on here, it would be to filter using 0.2's rather than the 45's.

I notice alot of guys here are using 45's, and whilst they may never have a problem, if you want to be safe and sure, then 0.2 is the way to go.

the whole process will be slower, its a slow process to get oil through a 2, but its worth it. there is bacteria as small as 0.3microns that passes straight through a 45, and theres even rare ultramicrobacteria which is as small as 0.2

Will also filter the smaller chyrstals or impurities with the 2's that the 45's wont halt.

as i said, i imagine many guys have never had a problem using the 45's but, its just a tip im passing across if you want to play it safe. ok you lose some time in the filtering process, but gain assurities in your product.


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> If i could offer you some advice, that i havent seen mention on here, it would be to filter using 0.2's rather than the 45's.
> 
> I notice alot of guys here are using 45's, and whilst they may never have a problem, if you want to be safe and sure, then 0.2 is the way to go.
> 
> the whole process will be slower, its a slow process to get oil through a 2, but its worth it. there is bacteria as small as 0.3microns that passes straight through a 45, and theres even rare ultramicrobacteria which is as small as 0.2
> 
> Will also filter the smaller chyrstals or impurities with the 2's that the 45's wont halt.
> 
> as i said, i imagine many guys have never had a problem using the 45's but, its just a tip im passing across if you want to play it safe. ok you lose some time in the filtering process, but gain assurities in your product.


I agree with that advice, I personally would never use anything other than .22 micron filter.

And it really doesn't take that long with .22 if you use a small syringe like 5ml, this is actually something i learned from a poster on this thread, as i used to use 20ml syringe as means less reloading, never considered the reduced psi(doh!).

Can get 100ml through a .22 pretty quick with a 5ml syringe and gear slightly warm, although i never bother brewing that much at once.


----------



## lewibnb

goonerton said:


> yes 0.75 does sound lower than i've ever heard, and would mak a fair difference.
> 
> but one thing i would ask is where is the list of posder weights you just posted from?
> 
> because if anything like ester half lives , everywhere you look you will find slightly different values. this is why i just stick to a g for a ml, as you're not going to go far wrong with that.
> 
> Also i think your math is out when you say he has only 210mg because he used 10ml too much oil...if it was exactly 110 ml it would be 30,000/110 = 272.7 mg per ml
> 
> but he actually had 109.3 total oil(if your 1.06 is correct).


You could have me on the maths gooner, looking at your numbers, 270 does look closer, but anyways, like you said, and i totally agree with you, g for ml, keep to that and he wont go wrong.

regarding the list of weights, half lifes etc, i agree with you, so much conflicting information out there.

tbh, the list is a list that has been up over on a private forum im a member of for years.

they have all sorts of professions over there, the guys really do take it seriously. guys working in labs who are testing gear all the time, experts in chemistry etc etc, its totally over my head if im honest, im just a dumb bodybuilder with a genuine interest in making quality gear for myself.

i read the reports, i get involved in discussion, and take what i need. baseline who put the calc together is one of the guys who is a member there.

we share blends, what works, what dont, whats the lowest ba we can get away with on certain compounds, etc etc, trial and error. the ratios are a sticky alongside some other stuff.

if you want i can try and dig across the net and see where it came from?

but i do know its what the guys are following, and some of these guys are involved with some huge labs across the pond.

hope we can share ideas Goonerton, you sound like you know your stuff, and as said before, i have a passion for brewing, and like to chat it with others that also share the same passion


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> You could have me on the maths gooner, looking at your numbers, 270 does look closer, but anyways, like you said, and i totally agree with you, g for ml, keep to that and he wont go wrong.
> 
> regarding the list of weights, half lifes etc, i agree with you, so much conflicting information out there.
> 
> tbh, the list is a list that has been up over on a private forum im a member of for years.
> 
> they have all sorts of professions over there, the guys really do take it seriously. guys working in labs who are testing gear all the time, experts in chemistry etc etc, its totally over my head if im honest, im just a dumb bodybuilder with a genuine interest in making quality gear for myself.
> 
> i read the reports, i get involved in discussion, and take what i need. baseline who put the calc together is one of the guys who is a member there.
> 
> we share blends, what works, what dont, whats the lowest ba we can get away with on certain compounds, etc etc, trial and error. the ratios are a sticky alongside some other stuff.
> 
> if you want i can try and dig across the net and see where it came from?
> 
> but i do know its what the guys are following, and some of these guys are involved with some huge labs across the pond.
> 
> hope we can share ideas Goonerton, you sound like you know your stuff, and as said before, i have a passion for brewing, and like to chat it with others that also share the same passion


No probs bud, well it sounds like the guys on the board you are talking about know their stuff, look forward to chatting to you further in the future...off to bed now , way past my bedtime ! lol


----------



## lewibnb

me 2 man, you kept me up, hehe.

i found a site with the displacements etc, not sure if im allowed to post links here? anyways, catch up with ya tomoz. laters guys.


----------



## skinso

Where do u guys buy ur .22 filters?


----------



## Leeds89

skinso said:


> Where do u guys buy ur .22 filters?


This look o.k?

http://www.medical-and-lab-supplies.com/filtration/syringe-filters/millipore-pvdf-33mm-syringe-filters/millipore-sterile-pvdf-syringe-filter-33-mm-22-um.html


----------



## Guest

Hi lewibnb, can you please tell me this private forum you speak of?


----------



## Machette

Wouldnt the easiest method be to measure the amount the powder once suspended in the ba and bb and then fill to desired ml with oil...

For example if i made 50ml of 300mg/ml deca once the powder has suspended in the ba and bb; i would just add oil until i get to the 50ml mark on the beaker... Its very easy this way!


----------



## lewibnb

BigAndy said:


> Hi lewibnb, can you please tell me this private forum you speak of?


Sorry Andy, i cant do that mate. its an invite forum only, not viewable by search engines. they have 1 rule. "there is no ******** (forum name) "

Monsta, yup, makes perfect sense and easier to follow your method, specially if your sticking to the gram per ml format on the powder.


----------



## goonerton

MonstaMuscle said:


> Wouldnt the easiest method be to measure the amount the powder once suspended in the ba and bb and then fill to desired ml with oil...
> 
> For example if i made 50ml of 300mg/ml deca once the powder has suspended in the ba and bb; i would just add oil until i get to the 50ml mark on the beaker... Its very easy this way!


you would find it difficult to suspend 15g of powder in 11 ml of solvents, it would just be gloop really, bb helps suspend powder in oil but using 20% bb would be nigh on impossible disolving 300mg per ml powder in the bb/ba alone.

if you are using beaker with ml measurement , you could simply but in most of your oil , all of your solvents and raws, and then just add the last of the oil up to the desired measurement.


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> me 2 man, you kept me up, hehe.
> 
> i found a site with the displacements etc, not sure if im allowed to post links here? anyways, catch up with ya tomoz. laters guys.


would be interested to see that link mate, not breaking any rules as long as site is not selling AASs.


----------



## lewibnb

> h*********anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion-board/27548-aas-powder-displacement.html


had to take the front link bit out, went into moderation que.


----------



## Guest

> Sorry Andy, i cant do that mate. its an invite forum only, not viewable by search engines. they have 1 rule. "there is no ******** (forum name) "


i appreciate the privacy aspect, especially if it involves people in the states. but how would anyone ever get an invite? does everyone know each other on personal basis or something


----------



## MA1984

Hey guys,

I was wondering about buying guiacol as its supposed to be a super solvent. Do you know where I a can get some guiacol?


----------



## sauliuhas

lewibnb said:


> had to take the front link bit out, went into moderation que.


would be nice to hear your experience with home brew Lewi, what have u made? and how was it(as u said u used it)...


----------



## Machette

goonerton said:


> you would find it difficult to suspend 15g of powder in 11 ml of solvents, it would just be gloop really, bb helps suspend powder in oil but using 20% bb would be nigh on impossible disolving 300mg per ml powder in the bb/ba alone.
> 
> if you are using beaker with ml measurement , you could simply but in most of your oil , all of your solvents and raws, and then just add the last of the oil up to the desired measurement.


Exactly what i meant...


----------



## goonerton

MonstaMuscle said:


> Exactly what i meant...


yeh is actually a very good idea tbh and i haven't ever heard mentioned on any other forum, and its so obvious really!

exact displacement values are completely irrelevant doing that way.


----------



## lewibnb

BigAndy said:


> i appreciate the privacy aspect, especially if it involves people in the states. but how would anyone ever get an invite? does everyone know each other on personal basis or something


Few years ago, a guy put the board together, invited sources he knew, as well as experienced brewers, powder sources from china, experts in different fields. i got lucky, i ran a message board for many years called anabolic answering, and had a section on brewing gear, myself and 2 or 3 of my moderators were invited over by the guy who put it all together because of a passion for brewing.

It is american based, and as you said, obvious why they are very hush.

Hey Sauliuhas, ive played with almost every compound.

there are 1 or 2 i havent touched such as Tren Hex, (price on it is stupid) but made some nice short ester blends such as Tren ace/Mast Prop/Test Prop, held fine at 250mg per ml with minimal pip.

strongest product i ever made was 600mg per ml. Test and Eq, 300mg of each, great blend, smooth as silk, BUT took nearly a week to filter through a vacuum system, stuff was like treacle, lol


----------



## sauliuhas

lewibnb said:


> Few years ago, a guy put the board together, invited sources he knew, as well as experienced brewers, powder sources from china, experts in different fields. i got lucky, i ran a message board for many years called anabolic answering, and had a section on brewing gear, myself and 2 or 3 of my moderators were invited over by the guy who put it all together because of a passion for brewing.
> 
> It is american based, and as you said, obvious why they are very hush.
> 
> Hey Sauliuhas, ive played with almost every compound.
> 
> there are 1 or 2 i havent touched such as Tren Hex, (price on it is stupid) but made some nice short ester blends such as Tren ace/Mast Prop/Test Prop, held fine at 250mg per ml with minimal pip.
> 
> strongest product i ever made was 600mg per ml. Test and Eq, 300mg of each, great blend, smooth as silk, BUT took nearly a week to filter through a vacuum system, stuff was like treacle, lol


that's amazing... what about stuf like: primo, test suspension (water based)??


----------



## lewibnb

sauliuhas said:


> that's amazing... what about stuf like: primo, test suspension (water based)??


yes have made primo at 200mg per ml, minimal pip. Heard so many storys online from guys that have said primo at 200mg per ml is not possible without pip., It is, i managed it..

attempted test suspension once and failed miserably.

i was told not to bother trying because it was too hard, but i was getting confident, and believed i could get it to hold, it looked great that night...

next day was solid..

still got a small bag of test base sitting here, got some dmso, will make a transdermal when i get round to it.


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> had to take the front link bit out, went into moderation que.


cheers for the link bud, managed to find the page.

going on the data there, 1.06 for test enth is actually how much of it is needed to displace 1ml of liquid, so the actual displacement value is around 0.94, and if all the other figs are right all powders/esters displace less than 1ml of liquid...

tbh i think monsta muscle has nailed the method if you want to be 100% accurate with dosing.

data from your link below:

http://anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion-board/27548-aas-powder-displacement.html

"Testosterone Base - Density 1.12g/mL

Testosterone Propionate - Density 1.10g/mL

Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/mL

Testosterone Cypionate - Density 1.10g/mL

Testosterone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL

Testosterone Isocaproate - Density 1.07g/mL

Testosterone Phenylpropionate - Density 1.13g/mL

Trenbolone Acetate - Density 1.18g/mL

Trenbolone Enanthate - Density 1.10g/mL

Nandrolone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL

Masterone propionate - Density 1.07g/mL

Ok but what does that all mean Mr.Rose? It means when we add 1 gram of powder to our solvent mixture (that's the oil, BB, BA mix) it will displace the mixture at this amount:

Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL

Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL

Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL

Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL

Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL

Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL

Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL

Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL

Now for the love of god PLEASE STOP using 0.75 or 0.85mL per gram. It won't matter much if you make 10-50mL but when you make a lot... you will screw up dosages and ratio's."


----------



## skinso

goonerton said:


> OK going on 1.06 ml displacement per gram of test , your raw powder will take up 31.8 ml + 20 ml of solvents + 57.5 ml GSO
> 
> So you have 30,000mg of test / 109.3 ml, so your gear is 275mg per ml, its no problem just adjust dose slightly.


Goon how are u working that out? My first batch of test e was 0.75, 2ml ba, 18ml bb, 57.5ml gso what does that work out at?


----------



## skinso

goonerton said:


> OK going on 1.06 ml displacement per gram of test , your raw powder will take up 31.8 ml + 20 ml of solvents + 57.5 ml GSO
> 
> So you have 30,000mg of test / 109.3 ml, so yourgear is 275mg per ml, its no problem just adjust dose slightly.


Going on my first batch. 0.75 ml displacement, powder weight is 22.5ml + 20ml bb, ba + 57.5ml gso

300,00/100=300mg/ml


----------



## Guest

> Few years ago, a guy put the board together, invited sources he knew, as well as experienced brewers, powder sources from china, experts in different fields. i got lucky, i ran a message board for many years called anabolic answering, and had a section on brewing gear, myself and 2 or 3 of my moderators were invited over by the guy who put it all together because of a passion for brewing.
> 
> It is american based, and as you said, obvious why they are very hush.


sounds great! maybe one day

on a testosterone suspension note, would it be possible/easier in oil/eo?


----------



## skinso

Got u now, 274 with 106 displacement and 57.5 gso


----------



## goonerton

skinso said:


> Got u now, 274 with 106 displacement and 57.5 gso


Yes mate , the way you work out the concentration per ml of your gear, is add up your mls of bb + mls ba + mls of carrier oil + mls taken up by your powder....then you divide the total mg of your powder(in this case 30g= 30,000 mg) by the total amount of mls you have.

but going on the link lewi put up the 1.06 displacement that was stated last night is the wrong way around, and that data actually says that 1.06 grams of enth takes up 1ml of liquid space and the displacement is around 0.94ml per gram...

which if the info in that data is correct means your gear that we worked out at 274... is actually 283 mg per ml.

lo!l is sounding really complicated when really is so simple

monsta muscle suggested what is the best method i have ever heard to completely pinpoint accuracy and isn't dependent on knowing the exact displacement value of any powder.

simply go by the formula/guidelines you are already using but just add your bb/ba/raws and around 60% or so of the oil you are expecting to use, disolve the powder and then just add oil until you hit 100ml on your beaker or the desired amount.

this way you know for certain you have exactly 100ml at the end of the process regardless of the exact amount of volume taken up by your powder. obviously you need a beaker with ml measurements to do that.

don't know how well i explained that, but just let me know if you want to know anything else about measurements etc.


----------



## Machette

BigAndy said:


> sounds great! maybe one day
> 
> on a testosterone suspension note, would it be possible/easier in oil/eo?


You can use oil and eo to suspend test suspension... But i think it will max hold at 25-30mg/ml...

To get 100mg/ml you will need to use 10% guiacol and eo as carrier!!! Awesome stuff! Little painful inject but very thin...


----------



## Guest

the recipe i found online was

;This is 100mg/ml (50ml).

5 grams test No Ester powder

2.5 ml BA

15 ml BB

5 ml Guaiacol

24 ml EO

why is it painful? due to concentration per ml? could this be avoided by making it 75mg per ml?

i am new to homebrewing, and have seen that test e looks the easiest, in reality would suspension be much harder?

certainly would be awesome stuff, its the best


----------



## Machette

BigAndy said:


> the recipe i found online was
> 
> ;This is 100mg/ml (50ml).
> 
> 5 grams test No Ester powder
> 
> 2.5 ml BA
> 
> 15 ml BB
> 
> 5 ml Guaiacol
> 
> 24 ml EO
> 
> why is it painful? due to concentration per ml? could this be avoided by making it 75mg per ml?
> 
> i am new to homebrewing, and have seen that test e looks the easiest, in reality would suspension be much harder?
> 
> certainly would be awesome stuff, its the best


If i remember correctly i was using just my glutes at the time and looking at my spreadsheet (yes i have a log of all gear used) the pain was prob due to using the same sites to inject...

It was smooth, just mix it with something else...


----------



## Machette

That recipe soundz good to me... BA is considered to be painful but pharma companies like organon use 10% for sustanon but i get most discomfort from the EO...

The pain youll get from this would be the hormone cystalising in the muscle; coming out of solution when in your muscle...


----------



## Guest

Great, thanks for the advice mate

spread sheet is a good idea. a little pain doesnt bother me, just serious limping type pain is what i want to avoid

i wouldnt be able to mix it, cos all i would run is straight test suspension. would try and make it about 75mg per ml

will post my recipe up with weights when i decide to do it. will be a couple of months as i am comming off, but nothing sounds better than 200mg of test suspension a day

do you think it would be particularly hard to make?


----------



## sauliuhas

BigAndy said:


> sounds great! maybe one day
> 
> on a testosterone suspension note, would it be possible/easier in oil/eo?


I think, in oil, it would take longer for ester to kick in, and it would take longer to clear from the system, that's why it's made in water.. and the only reason am interested in it, is a powerlifting and olympic lifting competitions(kicks in within 30min.), and detection times(clears within few days).. but it would be interesting to hear more experiences with test suspension brewing.. it's good to have people on this board with such an experience..


----------



## skinso

1.06 is a bit high, I brewed test e on Saturday night my mix was, 48.2ml gso, 18ml bb, 2ml ba, 30 raws and it was under 100ml so the 0.94 u stated goon sounds about right


----------



## skinso

Working on my brew from Saturday with numbers I stated, would that make that batch 311mg/ml, it was made with 100% gso, surly it would crash with no eo in there


----------



## Justin Cider

sauliuhas said:


> I think, in oil, it would take longer for ester to kick in, and it would take longer to clear from the system, that's why it's made in water.. and the only reason am interested in it, is a powerlifting and olympic lifting competitions(kicks in within 30min.), and detection times(clears within few days).. but it would be interesting to hear more experiences with test suspension brewing.. it's good to have people on this board with such an experience..


This question is a bit off topic but Pro Chem Super Tren methyltren, that looks and draws like it's water based... what do you think the kick in time of that would be?


----------



## goonerton

skinso said:


> Working on my brew from Saturday with numbers I stated, would that make that batch 311mg/ml, it was made with 100% gso, surly it would crash with no eo in there


Yes exactly right, going on .94 displacement , you would have been left with 96.4ml so 30,000 / 96.4= 311mg per ml

if you want to make exactly 300mg you could just add 3.6 ml oil to it before you use any...probably not worth wasting another filter to do though. 300mg or 311mg not gonna make a great deal of difference really...

let us know how it goes when you start using, how much pip etc...


----------



## skinso

I'm starting the test tonight and deca that I made on Thursday, I brewed deca looking 200mg/ml but it will be slightly less as i used 0.75, 65ml gso, 2 ba, 18 bb


----------



## sauliuhas

BBK said:


> This question is a bit off topic but Pro Chem Super Tren methyltren, that looks and draws like it's water based... what do you think the kick in time of that would be?


* Long-chain esterified injectable steroids are the most unreliable in terms of determining an actual clearance time. Their extremely low water solubility and high affinity for fat give them the ability to be stored in small amounts in body tissues for many months after use. These are the most dangerous types of drugs for tested competitors to use, particularly when being administered heavily in the off season.

** Short or medium chain esterified injectables are cleared from the body more rapidly than long chain injectables, however are still somewhat inconsistent in terms of calculable clearance times. It is safest to use such compounds only in the off season, provided this season protects the user from drug testing.

*** Oral steroids are the most reliable in terms of rapid clearance time. In many cases the athlete can safely use such compounds three weeks out from a drug test and return a negative result. The time frame of 1-1 1/2 months was provided as a guideline for maximum safety. The short chain esterified injectable testosterone propionate was included in this category due to the fact that testosterone metabolites will only cause a drug test failure if they appear in unusually high quantities (in relation to epitestosterone metabolites). Should agencies adopt procedures that look for the actual esterified compound in blood, this would be moved to one of the categories listing other small to medium chain steroids.

cuz it's water based should be matter of hours, but personally I've never dealt with it..yet


----------



## Machette

Rather than determining the ester weight with regards to displacement; wouldnt my method be the easiest as mentioned previously in this thread...

I used oil base test suspention when powerlifting and used to shoot it 8-9am and train at 1! Was awesome! Love the aggressiveness...

Ive been brewing for years is there anyway i can get onto that non-existing forum?lol


----------



## MA1984

Hey guys,

Not looking for a source!!! I have loads of concerns with ordering raws, i was wondering if you could answer the followong questions.

I was wondering how long the powder took to arrive after you ordered it. Did you pay by PayPal? How much did you order at any one time? How much was postage and packaging?

I'm thinking of making my first order soon and I want to make sure I get the powder and everything turns out alright.

Thanks


----------



## lewibnb

MA1984 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Not looking for a source!!! I have loads of concerns with ordering raws, i was wondering if you could answer the followong questions.
> 
> I was wondering how long the powder took to arrive after you ordered it. Did you pay by PayPal? How much did you order at any one time? How much was postage and packaging?
> 
> I'm thinking of making my first order soon and I want to make sure I get the powder and everything turns out alright.
> 
> Thanks


My evil twin has never paid for raws with paypal, so cant comment on that. My evil twin has ordered as little as 100gram. From china using ems to the uk, you are looking at anything from 5 days - 14 days.

have known them to take longer, specially during the olympics when there is a backlog, but 2 weeks is pretty close, he told me...

postage and packing anything between $40 - 60$ (note usd)

hope your source comes recommended. there are many powder sources in china, some are very cheap, but also the quality of raws can be very poor. some of the tren i have seen from crappy powder sources has looked terrible. even test enan can be crap, carb acid etc..

powder quality is very important in this game, far more important than price should be, so my twin says anyway, he wont say much more though.


----------



## corporates

have never ordered raws before, and seems like MR IP/chinaman is doing some great deals but as with everyone else am finding it hard to trust mr IP....wouldn't it make more sense for most people to get their heads together and get it into uk, then have a uk supplier?

It's only a thought. Im sure there are many who would buy raws if the source was ok....PS...I dont have one, and i'm not looking either at the moment...alibaba and made in china are your friends.


----------



## Andy Dee

lewibnb said:


> My evil twin has never paid for raws with paypal, so cant comment on that. My evil twin has ordered as little as 100gram. From china using ems to the uk, you are looking at anything from 5 days - 14 days.
> 
> have known them to take longer, specially during the olympics when there is a backlog, but 2 weeks is pretty close, he told me...
> 
> postage and packing anything between $40 - 60$ (note usd)
> 
> hope your source comes recommended. there are many powder sources in china, some are very cheap, but also the quality of raws can be very poor. some of the tren i have seen from crappy powder sources has looked terrible. even test enan can be crap, *carb acid etc..*
> 
> powder quality is very important in this game, far more important than price should be, so my twin says anyway, he wont say much more though.


Hopefully now people will start to believe what ive been saying on here for a long time


----------



## corporates

andysutils said:


> Hopefully now people will start to believe what ive been saying on here for a long time


What have you been saying ?for a long time...without reading through loadsa posts.


----------



## Machette

The raw game has really fcuked up recently... My chinese friend has always offered me 2 types of tren hex and methanolone enanthate... Being expensive compounds theres a version which was usually about 80-85% pure and a version about 98+...

You have to trust your source and best is a source which sum1 reccommends...


----------



## Guest

so what do you about carbonic acid? do not use test e, and just cyp? or just rely on the quality of the raws?


----------



## Andy Dee

corporates said:


> What have you been saying ?for a long time...without reading through loadsa posts.


look at all the threads regarding extreme pip and run down with flu symptoms. ever noticed it always seems to be test E there all injecting. Nothing to do with to much BA.


----------



## Guest

> You have to trust your source and best is a source which sum1 reccommends...


agree with this but not many sources come recommended, i havent bought any powders yet, but i dont want to just pray and hope they are what they say they are. the reason i am homedrewing is because i want to know what i am getting is what i want, and like previously mentioned its all in having a good reliable source


----------



## Justin Cider

sauliuhas said:


> * Long-chain esterified injectable steroids are the most unreliable in terms of determining an actual clearance time. Their extremely low water solubility and high affinity for fat give them the ability to be stored in small amounts in body tissues for many months after use. These are the most dangerous types of drugs for tested competitors to use, particularly when being administered heavily in the off season.
> 
> ** Short or medium chain esterified injectables are cleared from the body more rapidly than long chain injectables, however are still somewhat inconsistent in terms of calculable clearance times. It is safest to use such compounds only in the off season, provided this season protects the user from drug testing.
> 
> *** Oral steroids are the most reliable in terms of rapid clearance time. In many cases the athlete can safely use such compounds three weeks out from a drug test and return a negative result. The time frame of 1-1 1/2 months was provided as a guideline for maximum safety. The short chain esterified injectable testosterone propionate was included in this category due to the fact that testosterone metabolites will only cause a drug test failure if they appear in unusually high quantities (in relation to epitestosterone metabolites). Should agencies adopt procedures that look for the actual esterified compound in blood, this would be moved to one of the categories listing other small to medium chain steroids.
> 
> *cuz it's water based should be matter of hours*, but personally I've never dealt with it..yet


Just as I thought, been training 90-120min after jabbing, soon as I feel that heat hit i'm in the gym lol...


----------



## corporates

andysutils said:


> look at all the threads regarding extreme pip and run down with flu symptoms. ever noticed it always seems to be test E there all injecting.


So what you are saying is that test flu is from compounds with impurities?

Would be good if we had an avoid list, but that would be against the rules as it may be seen as sourcing.


----------



## lewibnb

MonstaMuscle said:


> The raw game has really fcuked up recently... My chinese friend has always offered me 2 types of tren hex and methanolone enanthate... Being expensive compounds theres a version which was usually about 80-85% pure and a version about 98+...
> 
> You have to trust your source and best is a source which sum1 reccommends...


My Twin would have to pay $24,000 for kg of Tren Hex, hence, never tried it, lol.

You do see many products on the market which claim to contain Hex. I doubt many do. Since the ester is almost identical to enan also, throws doubts over ugl's selling products with Hex in, especially small ugl's..


----------



## Guest

what would people suggest as a first time brew? people have carbonic acid in test e, so i cannot be a*sed with buying 100g and it being like injecting fire, test cyp is a b*tch for crashing. all i am particularly bothered about would be test e and/or test suspension


----------



## lewibnb

BigAndy said:


> what would people suggest as a first time brew? people have carbonic acid in test e, so i cannot be a*sed with buying 100g and it being like injecting fire, test cyp is a b*tch for crashing. all i am particularly bothered about would be test e and/or test suspension


Hey Andy, Test suspension can be a bitch, especially for a first time brew.

i couldnt get it to hold, i tried everything, i was told adding Polysorbate 80 would help, but it didnt work out, so cant offer help with that kiddie.

test prop is very easy to brew, and only very slight pip at 100mg per ml.

test cyp will hold at 200mg per ml in a 2/20.


----------



## Guest

well if i did suspension it would be oil/eo based and not water, i dont know if that would make a difference?

looks like prop would be a good bet, i quite like prop, v.slight pip sounds good aswell


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

How do I save a copy of this entire thread to my computer?

A close friend of mine is thinking of brewing in the near future and I would like to show him this thread as a reference. Would be a shame if the thread got pulled and the information disappeared.


----------



## Machette

BigAndy said:


> well if i did suspension it would be oil/eo based and not water, i dont know if that would make a difference?
> 
> looks like prop would be a good bet, i quite like prop, v.slight pip sounds good aswell


Test prop is also very cheap so if you make a mistake it wont hurt the wallet as much...

Make some deca easy to make 2/20 will easily hold at 300mg/ml...


----------



## lewibnb

MonstaMuscle said:


> Test prop is also very cheap so if you make a mistake it wont hurt the wallet as much..


Very true, and if that wasnt enough to persuade, it will flow through a 0.2 fast, even without heat.


----------



## corporates

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How do I save a copy of this entire thread to my computer?
> 
> A close friend of mine is thinking of brewing in the near future and I would like to show him this thread as a reference. Would be a shame if the thread got pulled and the information disappeared.


I am not saying to use it, but "teleport pro" will save an entire website mate, then you have a backup.

Regards

Corporates


----------



## Guest

> Test prop is also very cheap so if you make a mistake it wont hurt the wallet as much...
> 
> Make some deca easy to make 2/20 will easily hold at 300mg/ml...





> Very true, and if that wasnt enough to persuade, it will flow through a 0.2 fast, even without heat.


great thanks guys, looks like test prop it is then, seems like win-win situation as i dont mind jabbing ED/EOD



> How do I save a copy of this entire thread to my computer?
> 
> A close friend of mine is thinking of brewing in the near future and I would like to show him this thread as a reference. Would be a shame if the thread got pulled and the information disappeared.


i thought about something like that, i ended up reading from page 1 and copying and pasting all the bits i thought were relevant, i was planning on getting a few brews under my belt, and then doing a write up, basskiller has many recipes online, if this thread gets taken down. PM me if it get taken down and i will try my best to help (if this is allowed), but as i said before i am new to brewing so i am not an expert, but over the next few months should have some good write ups


----------



## Pain2Gain

I go away for the weekend and the thread goes nuts! Will have to have a catch up


----------



## Pain2Gain

goonerton said:


> cheers for the link bud, managed to find the page.
> 
> going on the data there, 1.06 for test enth is actually how much of it is needed to displace 1ml of liquid, so the actual displacement value is around 0.94, and if all the other figs are right all powders/esters displace less than 1ml of liquid...
> 
> tbh i think monsta muscle has nailed the method if you want to be 100% accurate with dosing.
> 
> data from your link below:
> 
> http://anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-discussion-board/27548-aas-powder-displacement.html
> 
> "Testosterone Base - Density 1.12g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Propionate - Density 1.10g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate - Density 1.06g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Cypionate - Density 1.10g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Isocaproate - Density 1.07g/mL
> 
> Testosterone Phenylpropionate - Density 1.13g/mL
> 
> Trenbolone Acetate - Density 1.18g/mL
> 
> Trenbolone Enanthate - Density 1.10g/mL
> 
> Nandrolone Decanoate - Density 1.04g/mL
> 
> Masterone propionate - Density 1.07g/mL
> 
> Ok but what does that all mean Mr.Rose? It means when we add 1 gram of powder to our solvent mixture (that's the oil, BB, BA mix) it will displace the mixture at this amount:
> 
> Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL
> 
> Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL
> 
> Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
> 
> Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL
> 
> Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL
> 
> Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL
> 
> Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
> 
> Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL
> 
> Now for the love of god PLEASE STOP using 0.75 or 0.85mL per gram. It won't matter much if you make 10-50mL but when you make a lot... you will screw up dosages and ratio's."


Correct


----------



## Glenquagmire

Could anyone recommend a supplier for BB /BA. Seen some on ebay, but unsure if its the right stuff.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Glenquagmire said:


> Could anyone recommend a supplier for BB /BA. Seen some on ebay, but unsure if its the right stuff.


 Acuchem on eBay g2g mate


----------



## Andy Dee

Pain2Gain said:


> Acuchem on eBay g2g mate


there gtg, thats where my friend Mr T got his from.

dont worry if you find when its delivered its all crystallized, it can happen due to the cold weather, just put it in a cup of warm water until it desolves again.


----------



## Glenquagmire

andysutils said:


> there gtg, thats where my friend Mr T got his from.
> 
> dont worry if you find when its delivered its all crystallized, it can happen due to the cold weather, just put it in a cup of warm water until it desolves again.


Thanks guys, thats the place i had in mind, good to know its ok.


----------



## Machette

How do you guys if you dont mind me asking all make sure your vials are sterile...

Do you all buy pre sterilised sealed vials...


----------



## sauliuhas

any experiences with test acetate?


----------



## goonerton

MonstaMuscle said:


> How do you guys if you dont mind me asking all make sure your vials are sterile...
> 
> Do you all buy pre sterilised sealed vials...


i only use sealed pre sterilised myself.


----------



## goonerton

sauliuhas said:


> any experiences with test acetate?


nah have never tried it, but have made tren ace a few times at 100mg per ml, which has been very simple and painless, i doubt test ace would difficult to brew, not sure of what kind of concentration you could get away with though.


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> any experiences with test acetate?


Yes it wont hold more than 100mg/ml...

2/20 ratio in eo if you want it thin or can also just hold in oil. Aint made it in a few years...


----------



## skinso

Just finished second week on my own brew, Mon, Friday injections of 1ml test e 300mg/ml and 1ml deca 200mg/ml on both days. Woke up yesterday with sensitive nipples so have started arimidex. I was taking 1ml of wildcat test500 eod with no anti e's with no problems so I'm taking that as I've good test


----------



## sauliuhas

skinso said:


> Just finished second week on my own brew, Mon, Friday injections of 1ml test e 300mg/ml and 1ml deca 200mg/ml on both days. Woke up yesterday with sensitive nipples so have started arimidex. I was taking 1ml of wildcat test500 eod with no anti e's with no problems so I'm taking that as I've good test


if I was u mate, I would check my test levels


----------



## skinso

Why's that mate?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Sorry you will have excuse him he's not to quick on the up take sometimes lol


----------



## skinso

It would be great to go to your doctors every time your on cycle and after pct to check your bloods but that's just not possible


----------



## squatthis

it is in thailand. I'm off in november, apparently you can get full bloods for £20-30 at the hospital. Might have to check this out myself.


----------



## latblaster

squatthis said:


> it is in thailand. I'm off in november, apparently you can get full bloods for £20-30 at the hospital. Might have to check this out myself.


Am hoping to go to Thailand in Feb so that's good to know.


----------



## squatthis

latblaster said:


> Am hoping to go to Thailand in Feb so that's good to know.


Give me a shout if you do, I will probably still be around the area so I can give you some pointers if you need. I do intend to keep posting on here, but we will have to see how that goes.


----------



## latblaster

squatthis said:


> Give me a shout if you do, I will probably still be around the area so I can give you some pointers if you need. I do intend to keep posting on here, but we will have to see how that goes.


That'd be great cheers!


----------



## skinso

I'll send u a vial full of my blood lol


----------



## Leeds89

squatthis said:


> Give me a shout if you do, I will probably still be around the area so I can give you some pointers if you need. I do intend to keep posting on here, but we will have to see how that goes.


Im going in January, hope you enjoy it mate


----------



## MA1984

Hey guys,

I'm looking to buy around 60 empty vials. Is there a place anyone can recommend as I would like to order 60 10ml empty vials for a low price.


----------



## Pain2Gain

MA1984 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to buy around 60 empty vials. Is there a place anyone can recommend as I would like to order 60 10ml empty vials for a low price.


Is google broke?


----------



## MA1984

Pain2Gain:3455160 said:


> Is google broke?


Google is not broke. I was just looking for a recommendatin from someone on the cheapest place to buy 10ml vials


----------



## latblaster

MA1984 said:


> Google is not broke. I was just looking for a recommendatin from someone on the cheapest place to buy 10ml vials


Calm down love, was just a bit of ribbing!


----------



## 1010AD

MA1984 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking to buy around 60 empty vials. Is there a place anyone can recommend as I would like to order 60 10ml empty vials for a low price.


Think there's a few links in this thread if I can remember


----------



## skinso

Cheapest place I think is bacteriostatic-water.co.uk


----------



## sauliuhas

skinso said:


> Why's that mate?


check ya blood, and ask for a results print out.. and if ya test is through the roof  , that means, your homebrew is defo working.. if u know what i mean


----------



## skinso

Would love to get my bloods done but doc won't do them for no reason


----------



## latblaster

skinso said:


> Would love to get my bloods done but doc won't do them for no reason


Tell him you're worried about your Prostate, but read up on it first, then when he agrees to meausure your PSA, jus ask him if it'd be useful to have Tset levels done.


----------



## sauliuhas

I might try to tell them true  that my sex drive is down, and I need to check test levels..

skinso, how's home brew? still on it? how's results? and etc?


----------



## skinso

I've only been on 2 weeks so hard to say yet, haven't trained much the last few months with selling my house, moving to rented accommodation and sorting stuff for my new build then a 2 week holiday in there do had lost a bit of strength and kg's but I'm back up to where I was tho probably more to do with training again and back on track with my diet, nipples sensitive tho


----------



## skinso

I asked for test levels to be done last year and he laughed at me saying I was far too young to be having test levels checked and he wouldn't be doing them


----------



## Pain2Gain

Don't ya just love helpful GP's


----------



## sauliuhas

just get the blood done, and ask for a full print out, in lewelyns "anabolics" there's a few pages with all the meanings, and levels and etc.. I might scan it and put here or something.. but I'll try to get my blood done first


----------



## skinso

My gp is a fooker, the way I see it is I've been working from I was 16 and paying for my health care so they should at least fo my bloods when I ask for them


----------



## Hotdog147

skinso said:


> My gp is a fooker, the way I see it is I've been working from I was 16 and paying for my health care so they should at least fo my bloods when I ask for them


Does your GP know you take steroids? If not what will you say when your test levels come back off the scale?


----------



## skinso

I've no problem telling him, the crack heads and alco's get better service than us


----------



## smithy12345

tbf mate, youve got a really good point there lol


----------



## skinso

If ur an alco u get extra benefits lol to buy more beer, and o can't even get a blood test done


----------



## sauliuhas

skinso said:


> I've no problem telling him, the crack heads and alco's get better service than us


  they do.. all u wanna do, is check yourself, just to be on the safe side, but they don't give a flying [email protected]


----------



## Machette

Cnuts the lot of them... Check this out; fcukin trannies, the ones were the women want to be men get prescribed uk organon sustanon... B4stards, what a waste of sustanon...


----------



## sauliuhas

that is so so so wrong: not sure which one: women wanting to be men, or docs giving them sus


----------



## dusher

Pain2Gain said:


> Don't ya just love helpful GP's


My GP told me I had the kidneys of an 80 year old. Turns out he didn't have a clue what he was talking about. Didn't know that creatinine levels changed with the mass of a person.

Obviously though I didn't know this till I saw the specialist, so stopped all gear and drink etc for 10 weeks. When I finally found out he wrong I went home, pinned 2ml test and went out on the booze. :whistling:


----------



## skinso

dusher said:


> My GP told me I had the kidneys of an 80 year old. Turns out he didn't have a clue what he was talking about. Didn't know that creatinine levels changed with the mass of a person.
> 
> Obviously though I didn't know this till I saw the specialist, so stopped all gear and drink etc for 10 weeks. When I finally found out he wrong I went home, pinned 2ml test and went out on the booze. :whistling:


Lol that's what happened to me, doc sent me to the specialist too which then called my doc a knob


----------



## Justin Cider

LOL

Too many people learn out of books, not enough learn from experience or CHOOSE to learn from experience and think only books know the answer or don't bother to learn knowledge.

Knowledge changes everything.


----------



## dusher

skinso said:


> Lol that's what happened to me, doc sent me to the specialist too which then called my doc a knob


Same. Then I told him about the steroids etc and he told me the main things to worry about is your blood pressure/heart rate and infections from bad gear.

Took my blood pressure and everything was fine, since then I keep a check on it myself. Thats being a good doctor, not changing the way someone lives there life, but helping them stay healthy while they do it.


----------



## rolex

can you make a 1000mg/ml ?


----------



## Hotdog147

rolex said:


> can you make a 1000mg/ml ?


Try it! Lol


----------



## Machette

rolex said:


> can you make a 1000mg/ml ?


No cant be done; probably can with a high amount of solvents with items like EQ, Test E and Deca...

But no way would i inject that! Fcuk that for a laugh!!!


----------



## Andy Dee

rolex said:


> can you make a 1000mg/ml ?


If you have enough limbs to have amputated. yes lol


----------



## dusher

Taken from apples older post:



> cut off points
> 
> nandrolone deca 600-700mgs/ml with eo
> 
> test e 500-600mgs/ml with eo
> 
> test prop 150-175mgs/ml with eo
> 
> mast prop same as test prop
> 
> primo enanthate 300-400 mgs/ml with eo
> 
> basicly anything with a low melting point and enanthate ester can be made around 500mgs/ml
> 
> short ester with high melting points around 100-175mgs/ml


----------



## sauliuhas

got my "christmas presents" today, feel like a kid..

test p - sugar like crystals (the whole bag stinks)

eq- oil

anavar - like granulated sugar lol

stanozolol - powder

sus - oil with brown sugar 

for the starters, i order everything 10grams each just to test to try to make some gear for myself...

not sure about winstrol powder, is it for tabs, or can be used for inj?


----------



## crazypaver1

how the fook do you buy sust powder? thats just 3 tests mixed yourself?

if they mix it and sell it when you take out powder it could all be prop powder or eth, no way of telling


----------



## Hotdog147

crazypaver1 said:


> how the fook do you buy sust powder? thats just 3 tests mixed yourself?
> 
> if they mix it and sell it when you take out powder it could all be prop powder or eth, no way of telling


You can buy sust powder, it's a mix of 4 esters btw.....


----------



## crazypaver1

Hotdog147 said:


> You can buy sust powder, it's a mix of 4 esters btw.....


yes but by the time it gets to you when you take 1g out that could be 1g just prop or 1g just eth, no way of getting an even amount of all tests when using it, like mixing 2 vails.


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> yes but by the time it gets to you when you take 1g out that could be 1g just prop or 1g just eth, no way of getting an even amount of all tests when using it, like mixing 2 vails.


Unless you really have absolute knowledge of how sust powder is produced or have bought some and noticed uneven distribution of the various ester powders thats probably a bit of a bold claim to make.


----------



## crazypaver1

goonerton said:


> Unless you really have absolute knowledge of how sust powder is produced or have bought some and noticed uneven distribution of the various ester powders thats probably a bit of a bold claim to make.


well its 4 tests mixed in 1 bag evenly,

i mean i could sell you sust mix if i wanted to its just evenly thrown in a bag,

the same as i could throw some test eth and deca in the same bag and call it a test/deca mix


----------



## latblaster

Would it be a difficult process to use the required tests & mix it yourself to make Sust?


----------



## crazypaver1

latblaster said:


> Would it be a difficult process to use the required tests & mix it yourself to make Sust?


no would it fook, just use a multiple of 10, and add what mg you want in each bottle

but the only way it would be even is if you used the whole mix in 1 brew


----------



## sauliuhas

well, worst case scenario, i can test it in a lab for 40£


----------



## crazypaver1

sauliuhas said:


> well, worst case scenario, i can test it in a lab for 40£


can you? it costs alot more to get gear tested.

you will only get an even mix if you use the whole bag in 1 brew (cant remember how much sust you bought)


----------



## sauliuhas

only 10g. i mentioned somwhere that for me, it's not worth brewing, as i get it cheap anyway... saying cheap I mean very cheap.. so I bought the powder only for experimental purposes, 10g of sus.. is f~**l but like I said, Just wanna try..

and yes I can get it tested for about 35£ (not even 40£)


----------



## griffo13

sauliuhas said:


> only 10g. i mentioned somwhere that for me, it's not worth brewing, as i get it cheap anyway... saying cheap I mean very cheap.. so I bought the powder only for experimental purposes, 10g of sus.. is f~**l but like I said, Just wanna try..
> 
> and yes I can get it tested for about 35£ (not even 40£)


are you allowed tell us where u could get something tested


----------



## dusher

How do you guys sterilize your beakers?


----------



## goonerton

dusher said:


> How do you guys sterilize your beakers?


IMO no need to sterilise beaker if you're planning on filtering gear at end into vial. if you think about it even if beaker is sterilised it is open topped , so still open to airborne bacteria from the environment. Filtering through a .22 micron filter into a sealed and sterile vial will take out anything that may cause you harm.

I always simply use standard ceramic mugs that have come out of dishwasher and left to completely dry, to heat oil and mix gear in, and never had an issue in 15-20 brews.


----------



## Andy Dee

dusher said:


> How do you guys sterilize your beakers?


you cant sterilise a beaker, i still use the same 100ml vial i always have, i clean it with alcohol and rinse it with bac or distilled water and dry it out in the oven.


----------



## sauliuhas

griffo13 said:


> are you allowed tell us where u could get something tested


soz mate I can't share that info, especially on the public forum like this, but as far as I know there are private labs that u can do it, it's just a bit more pricey


----------



## Leeds89

Ordering my homebrew gear and powders tomorrow, excited isn't the word. @jjcooper is my housemate now, so got someone to hold my hand through the process if I need any help. Gonna be making up 500ml of prop at 100mg/ml, would try for 150 but first batch I'm playing it safe.

Well, I'm actually making up 1litre but I'm going halves with another lad and splitting the end result


----------



## Andy Dee

Hotdog147 said:


> You can buy sust powder, it's a mix of 4 esters btw.....


you can?? never heard of such a thing


----------



## Leeds89

andysutils said:


> you can?? never heard of such a thing


Hmm he's right, just checked my list and you can indeed order sust powder


----------



## Andy Dee

Leeds89 said:


> Hmm he's right, just checked my list and you can indeed order sust powder


fair enough, not sure how that could possibly work but if they make it, they make it


----------



## Hotdog147

Leeds89 said:


> Ordering my homebrew gear and powders tomorrow, excited isn't the word. @jjcooper is my housemate now, so got someone to hold my hand through the process if I need any help. Gonna be making up 500ml of prop at 100mg/ml, would try for 150 but first batch I'm playing it safe.
> 
> Well, I'm actually making up 1litre but I'm going halves with another lad and splitting the end result


Hope that goes well, bit much for a first run though don't you think?

50 vials is a lot for just personal use!


----------



## rolex

Hotdog147 said:


> Hope that goes well, bit much for a first run though don't you think?
> 
> 50 vials is a lot for just personal use!


not if he plans on using prop every cycle for the next five years .


----------



## Leeds89

Hotdog147 said:


> Hope that goes well, bit much for a first run though don't you think?
> 
> 50 vials is a lot for just personal use!


True enough but the minimum I can get is 100g of raw powder, no point having it sat there doing nothing when I could have it cooked up 

- - - Updated - - -



rolex said:


> not if he plans on using prop every cycle for the next five years .


I plan on never running out of gear again


----------



## Hotdog147

Leeds89 said:


> True enough but the minimum I can get is 100g of raw powder, no point having it sat there doing nothing when I could have it cooked up


I meant don't you think you should do a smaller batch as its your first time brewing?, say 50-100ml so if it goes wrong you haven't wasted all your raws....


----------



## Leeds89

Hotdog147 said:


> I meant don't you think you should do a smaller batch as its your first time brewing?, say 50-100ml so if it goes wrong you haven't wasted all your raws....


Oh I am mate, sorry if it came across as confusing. I will be brewing it all, but it won't be all in one go


----------



## rolex

Hotdog147 said:


> I meant don't you think you should do a smaller batch as its your first time brewing?, say 50-100ml so if it goes wrong you haven't wasted all your raws....


Have to be a retard to mess up homebrew test prop lol


----------



## Hotdog147

rolex said:


> Have to be a retard to mess up homebrew test prop lol


Don't you get brewing any test prop then! :lol:

Yeah true if you've done it before but mistakes are easily made if you're new to anything


----------



## rolex

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't you get brewing any test prop then! :lol:
> 
> Yeah true if you've done it before but mistakes are easily made if you're new to anything


lol you cheeky c%$t 

check all the below in a glass beaker and heat untill powder has melted and all is clear

draw and filter

easy a ?


----------



## Hotdog147

rolex said:


> lol you cheeky c%$t
> 
> check all the below in a glass beaker and heat untill powder has melted and all is clear
> 
> draw and filter
> 
> easy a ?


Yeah looks good, except your powder weight for test prop is incorrect! Lol

See how easy mistakes are to be made


----------



## Andy Dee

rolex said:


> lol you cheeky c%$t
> 
> check all the below in a glass beaker and heat untill powder has melted and all is clear
> 
> draw and filter
> 
> easy a ?


and what if you havent took it past its melting point which leaves it almost impossible to filter? even worse, what if youve bought the wrong size whatman paper, both will leave you no choice to resist but pressing down very hard on the filter which goes pop leaving one big sh1t heap of a mess and a truckload of wasted gear.

Just one of many things that can go wrong and your calculation is incorrect btw.


----------



## rolex

andysutils said:


> and what if you havent took it past its melting point which leaves it almost impossible to filter? even worse, what if youve bought the wrong size whatman paper, both will leave you no choice to resist but pressing down very hard on the filter which goes pop leaving one big sh1t heap of a mess and a truckload of wasted gear.
> 
> Just one of many things that can go wrong and your calculation is incorrect btw.


The displacement mean jack **** as it wont effect the dose in any way at all ...maybe by 1-3 mgs over or under

how are my calulations wrong?

overheating and cant filter? what ya talking about ?

wrong size whatman paper ?

you dont buy the wrong size in the first place and if you do you shouldent be brewing in the first place.

- - - Updated - - -



Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah looks good, except your powder weight for test prop is incorrect! Lol
> 
> See how easy mistakes are to be made


Dont matter mate .


----------



## Hotdog147

rolex said:


> The displacement mean jack **** as it wont effect the dose in any way at all ...maybe by 1-3 mgs over or under
> 
> how are my calulations wrong?
> 
> overheating and cant filter? what ya talking about ?
> 
> wrong size whatman paper ?
> 
> you dont buy the wrong size in the first place and if you do you shouldent be brewing in the first place.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dont matter mate .


Was actually just being picky with you but now I'm intrigued to see why you don't think it matters?

Surely it would matter, your dose wouldn't be what you thought it was? Or you'd end up short on ml at the end?

I'm no expert, only brewed a handful of times myself so any info you have would be great mate


----------



## rolex

Hotdog147 said:


> Was actually just being picky with you but now I'm intrigued to see why you don't think it matters?
> 
> Surely it would matter, your dose wouldn't be what you thought it was? Or you'd end up short on ml at the end?
> 
> I'm no expert, only brewed a handful of times myself so any info you have would be great mate


The amount mg over or under due to displacement wont matter because its that small you wont notice any difference at all mate .

get it in the beaker ,heat to the melting point of whatever your making draw and filter via 0.2 filter (cronus PES sterile filter is best imo) while its still warm (not hot but warm)

You want tp get it bang on the dose your making

Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL

Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL

Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL

Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL

Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL

Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL

Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL

Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL

Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL


----------



## Hotdog147

rolex said:


> The amount mg over or under due to displacement wont matter because its that small you wont notice any difference at all mate .
> 
> get it in the beaker ,heat to the melting point of whatever your making draw and filter via 0.2 filter (cronus PES sterile filter is best imo) while its still warm (not hot but warm)
> 
> You want tp get it bang on the dose your making
> 
> Testosterone Base - 1g Displaces 0.893mL
> 
> Testosterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Testosterone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.943mL
> 
> Testosterone Cypionate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Testosterone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
> 
> Testosterone Isocaproate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL
> 
> Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 1g Displaces 0.885mL
> 
> Trenbolone Acetate - 1g Displaces 0.848mL
> 
> Trenbolone Enanthate - 1g Displaces 0.909mL
> 
> Nandrolone Decanoate - 1g Displaces 0.962mL
> 
> Masterone Propionate - 1g Displaces 0.935mL


So do you just use 0.85 as your power weight then?

Nice info btw, seen that somewhere before

Used 0.95 as my powder weight last brew


----------



## rolex

Hotdog147 said:


> So do you just use 0.85 as your power weight then?
> 
> Nice info btw, seen that somewhere before
> 
> Used 0.95 as my powder weight last brew


yeah i use 0.85 mate and everything has been just fine .

0.95 is also fine .


----------



## lewibnb

Wish I didn't participate in this thread, in hindsight wasn't a clever move.

Poor quality powder, incorrect filtering, unsterile equipment, just a few of the many pitfalls to avoid.

Your about to bypass ur body's defences by injecting stuff u ho


----------



## lewibnb

U hope u done right.

Horrific injurys on YouTube from abscesses gone wrong, leg losing stuff. Sorry for split thread, bloody iPhone...


----------



## don1

Hotdog147 said:


> You can buy sust powder, it's a mix of 4 esters btw.....


So what's the melting point for sus then.

And you couldn't test it's purity either could you ???


----------



## Hotdog147

don1 said:


> So what's the melting point for sus then.
> 
> And you couldn't test it's purity either could you ???


Well I was only stating a fact that you CAN buy raw sust powder, I never have

My guess is you'd have to go off the ester with the highest melting point.....

Or maybe you have all the answers???


----------



## goonerton

andysutils said:


> and what if you havent took it past its melting point which leaves it almost impossible to filter? even worse, what if youve bought the wrong size whatman paper, both will leave you no choice to resist but pressing down very hard on the filter which goes pop leaving one big sh1t heap of a mess and a truckload of wasted gear.
> 
> Just one of many things that can go wrong and your calculation is incorrect btw.


You really don't have to worry about melting points unless you are trying to verify the powder is what is supposed to be. you simply heat till all powder is totally dissolved , once it has you will have no problem filtering.

what i do when filtering is push up on the coloured bit of at base of needle with finger and thumb of one hand while depressing syringe with other hand, this ensures your syringe never pops out of filter. If you use a very small filter 3ml-5ml you really won't need to be pressing too hard anyway.


----------



## goonerton

lewibnb said:


> Wish I didn't participate in this thread, in hindsight wasn't a clever move.
> 
> Poor quality powder, incorrect filtering, unsterile equipment, just a few of the many pitfalls to avoid.
> 
> Your about to bypass ur body's defences by injecting stuff u ho


Why did you come back then? You made a big thread about leaving didn't you?

tbh i doubt your knowledge here anyway, you came on the thread telling a guy his gear was 210 mg per ml going on his calcs, and you were completely wrong, his gear was not far off the 300mg per ml he intended.

then you quoted powder weight/displacement value the wrong way around...

Unless you are working in a proper lab environment you will never have 100% sterile equipment/setting. But if you are using a .22 micron syringe filter at end of process unless you are a moron you should end up with safe gear, as that method leaves you with a closed sterile filtering unit.

I have been blasting and cruising for 3 years , have only used my own gear throughout and i only brew small amounts at a time, so have probably done 15-20 separate brews, and just by using a bit of common sense i have never had a single issue and generally always produce pipless gear.


----------



## Andy Dee

goonerton said:


> You really don't have to worry about melting points unless you are trying to verify the powder is what is supposed to be. you simply heat till all powder is totally dissolved , once it has you will have no problem filtering.
> 
> what i do when filtering is push up on the coloured bit of at base of needle with finger and thumb of one hand while depressing syringe with other hand, this ensures your syringe never pops out of filter. If you use a very small filter 3ml-5ml you really won't need to be pressing too hard anyway.


i have noticed that using a smaller barrel makes it much easier than a large 20ml one. Not sure why that is but it does


----------



## goonerton

don1 said:


> So what's the melting point for sus then.
> 
> And you couldn't test it's purity either could you ???


You can't test the purity of any gear by knowing its melting point, all you can do is get a good idea that it is the powder its supposed to be if it melts as the correct temp, but any impurities could well melt before that temp.

The only way you could find out purity for any powder would be to send it to a lab for a comprehensive analysis and you could do the same with sust powder.

quite a few sources do list sust powder.


----------



## don1

Hotdog147 said:


> Well I was only stating a fact that you CAN buy raw sust powder, I never have
> 
> My guess is you'd have to go off the ester with the highest melting point.....
> 
> Or maybe you have all the answers???


Lol no I don't have all the answers that's why I was asking !!


----------



## goonerton

andysutils said:


> i have noticed that using a smaller barrel makes it much easier than a large 20ml one. Not sure why that is but it does


I think it's to do with the increased psi the smaller the syringe...is something i learned on this thread tbh, i used to use 20ml barrel. has made life a lot easier! lol


----------



## lewibnb

goonerton said:


> Why did you come back then? You made a big thread about leaving didn't you?
> 
> tbh i doubt your knowledge here anyway, you came on the thread telling a guy his gear was 210 mg per ml going on his calcs, and you were completely wrong, his gear was not far off the 300mg per ml he intended.
> 
> then you quoted powder weight/displacement value the wrong way around...
> 
> Unless you are working in a proper lab environment you will never have 100% sterile equipment/setting. But if you are using a .22 micron syringe filter at end of process unless you are a moron you should end up with safe gear, as that method leaves you with a closed sterile filtering unit.
> 
> I have been blasting and cruising for 3 years , have only used my own gear throughout and i only brew small amounts at a time, so have probably done 15-20 separate brews, and just by using a bit of common sense i have never had a single issue and generally always produce pipless gear.


goonerton, i log onto my own forum via tapatalk each morning, i have the same avatar on my forum as i do on here, tbh, i accidentally logged onto ukm and since this was the thread i had participated in, it came up on my tapatalk page, if you use taptalk u will know this happens..

forgive me for reading the replys since i was on here, but after reading the replys, i closed with my above statement, which was more about me letting the new guys know the dangers involved with brewing, and your knocking me for that? lol...

regarding you doubting my knowledge, doubt away. im not here to prove anything to anyone. 15-20 brews? lol...


----------



## goonerton

well if you've done more i am surprised how badly you miscalculated the concentration of skinso's gear(think that was his name)

And then getting the displacement value and powder weight the wrong way around?

Maybe you were just having a bad day! lol

If skinso had listened to your advice on the concentration of his gear, he would have ended up on a much higher dose than he intended!!


----------



## lewibnb

goonerton said:


> well if you've done more i am surprised how badly you miscalculated the concentration of skinso's gear(think that was his name)
> 
> And then getting the displacement value and powder weight the wrong way around?
> 
> Maybe you were just having a bad day! lol


maybe i was, maybe i have a bad day everyday, and maybe it will explain why everyone grows on my gear and nobody elses, lol.. ok now im outa here


----------



## crazypaver1

10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


----------



## Hotdog147

crazypaver1 said:


> 10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


What a statement! :lol:

I'm just off to pick my gear up from the sterile UGL :thumb:


----------



## squatthis

crazypaver1 said:


> 10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


Where do you think UGL gear comes from?


----------



## crazypaver1

no cleary i know this but what i am saying is ugl have expierience in this world and you lot are just bus drivers or pencil pushers.

while there making thousands of bottles and in the proccess finding out what works and what doesnt with trail and error and you are making what? 2or3bottles at a time?


----------



## Hotdog147

crazypaver1 said:


> no cleary i know this but what i am saying is ugl have expierience in this world and you lot are just bus drivers or pencil pushers.
> 
> while there making thousands of bottles and in the proccess finding out what works and what doesnt with trail and error and you are making what? 2or3bottles at a time?


Fcuk me! You'd be shocked, really you would...


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> 10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


LOL and you think any UGL are brewing in sterile labs! ...lol

this is the thing UGLs will obviously not be using syringe filters , so their operations will involve filling and capping vials which gives the opportunity in a less than 100% sterile environment for airborne bacteria to get in. Homebrewing with a syringe filter(and common sense) cuts out that danger...

I would take my gear over any UGL any day.


----------



## Andy Dee

crazypaver1 said:


> 10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


ive brewed many times and never had a single infection or even a pinch of any kind of fever.

A lot of people on here seem to have little understanding of what actually makes the finished product sterile.


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> no cleary i know this but what i am saying is ugl have expierience in this world and you lot are just bus drivers or pencil pushers.
> 
> while there making thousands of bottles and in the proccess finding out what works and what doesnt with trail and error and you are making what? 2or3bottles at a time?


SO you think UGLs have biochemists working for them, more likely some eastern european bird on a tenner an hour overseeing the filtering operation! lmao


----------



## goonerton

If UGLs really are so conscientious why do we have so many abscess threads and people constantly complaining about PIP on this and that gear?

None of my gear gives bad PIP...


----------



## Andy Dee

goonerton said:


> If UGLs really are so conscientious why do we have so many abscess threads and people constantly complaining about PIP on this and that gear?
> 
> None of my gear gives bad PIP...


now that is a very very valid point.


----------



## crazypaver1

im not saying there using in a sterile lab atall im just saying they have the experience and an upper hand, if you use a reputable ugl you have nothing to worry about, if you buy sh!te your going to get sh!te


----------



## Pain2Gain

You really should wake up a bit mate, sterile labs and UGL don't belong in the same sentence.

With a proven bag of raws I'd rather take what I made in my kitchen than from ANY ugl not matter how reputable.


----------



## Andy Dee

if anyone thinks even all these big popular ugl name are done in a sterile lab, then your you living in a dreamworld.

With the vast majority of these ugl labs, there's only 2 differences between me brewing my own gear in my cheap as$ bathtub and them. They can get more raws without getting caught and they sell it . and thats the hard as$ truth of it.


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> You really should wake up a bit mate, sterile labs and UGL don't belong in the same sentence.
> 
> With a proven bag of raws I'd rather take what I made in my kitchen than from ANY ugl not matter how reputable.


well there alot of people on this forum and alot of aas users, how many really get abscesses? fcuk all in the scale of things and that could be down to the individual, alls im saying is they have expierience and you lot dont to that degree, the maistakes your going to make they have already done and fixed the problem


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> well there alot of people on this forum and alot of aas users, how many really get abscesses? fcuk all in the scale of things and that could be down to the individual, alls im saying is they have expierience and you lot dont to that degree, the maistakes your going to make they have already done and fixed the problem


difference is a ugl is after cheap finished products and couldn't give a fcuk about the users health where as a kitchen home brewer cares about cost and their health , that is the whole point of home brewing lol


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> difference is a ugl is after cheap finished products and couldn't give a fcuk about the users health where as a kitchen home brewer cares about cost and their health , that is the whole point of home brewing lol


like i said if a reputable lab is picked there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Andy Dee

crazypaver1 said:


> well there alot of people on this forum and alot of aas users, how many really get abscesses? fcuk all in the scale of things and that could be down to the individual, alls im saying is they have expierience and you lot dont to that degree, the maistakes your going to make they have already done and fixed the problem


ive just searched the word abscess and a 146 threads came back, thats quite a lot, i see someone with an abscess thread being started on here around every 2 or 3 weeks.

the amount these big ugl labs are throwing out is not going to be one man sat in a kitchen doing forearm training pressing a big syringe down into a vial. they will have an army of these people brewing this sh1t for them and i can assure you without even seeing the facts for myself that more than one of them will not know what they are really doing which is probably where these bad batches spawn from to begin with.

The thing you have to remember, is that if they were so experienced and brewed there gear in a sterile lab, they would all be pharma graders, not ugl.

they are ugl for a reason.


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> like i said if a reputable lab is picked there is nothing to worry about


Like ?


----------



## crazypaver1

andysutils said:


> ive just searched the word abscess and a 146 threads came back, thats quite a lot, i see someone with an abscess thread being started on here around every 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> the amount these big ugl labs are throwing out is not going to be one man sat in a kitchen doing forearm training pressing a big syringe down into a vial. they will have an army of these people brewing this sh1t for them and i can assure you without even seeing the facts for myself that more than one of them will not know what they are really doing which is probably where these bad batches spawn from to begin with.
> 
> The thing you have to remember, is that if they were so experienced and brewed there gear in a sterile lab, they would all be pharma graders, not ugl.
> 
> they are ugl for a reason.


i can promise you it does not take an army to run a lab mate

- - - Updated - - -



ewen said:


> Like ?


well what lab do you use? what is the reason?


----------



## Andy Dee

crazypaver1 said:


> i can promise you it does not take an army to run a lab mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> well what lab do you use? what is the reason?


it takes more than one person to throw out the amount of 100s to 1000s of vials and manage and source the supplies the biggest ugl names do than 3 or 4 people.

dont forget these labs arent just floating around the tiny little island called the UK, they are selling and distributing them all over the world.


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> i can promise you it does not take an army to run a lab mate
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> well what lab do you use? what is the reason?


I use a lab called BSI have done for a few months reason I use it is I trust my source 100% not once have I had issue and the products they do are a good selection for my training goals .

Why do you ask ?


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> I use a lab called BSI have done for a few months reason I use it is I trust my source 100% not once have I had issue and the products they do are a good selection for my training goals .
> 
> Why do you ask ?


then thats my point, you picked it as youve heard no bad things, you wouldnt pick a lab that give many people infections would you

- - - Updated - - -



andysutils said:


> it takes more than one person to throw out the amount of 100s to 1000s of vials and manage and source the supplies the biggest ugl names do than 3 or 4 people.
> 
> dont forget these labs arent just floating around the tiny little island called the UK, they are selling and distributing them all over the world.


ok mate if you say so


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> then thats my point, you picked it as youve heard no bad things, you wouldnt pick a lab that give many people infections would you
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ok mate if you say so


No your point was that ugl.are superior to homebrewers .

Homebrewers are extra cautious over their own health ugls are not of course there are exceptions to that .


----------



## MRSTRONG

As for picking a lab that gives bad reactions pc do pretty well as do Veyron and wild cat lol


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> No your point was that ugl.are superior to homebrewers .
> 
> Homebrewers are extra cautious over their own health ugls are not of course there are exceptions to that .


no my point was that ugls have the experience over homebrewers and if a decent ugl is picked you should have no problems


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> no my point was that ugls have the experience over homebrewers and if a decent ugl is picked you should have no problems


name some .


----------



## crazypaver1

name some? just look in the section and see what everyones banging on about like rohm, fuarza, fusion, buur

- - - Updated - - -

and if not go buy some pharma grade


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> name some? just look in the section and see what everyones banging on about like rohm, fuarza, fusion, buur
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and if not go buy some pharma grade


3 of them are made in some cnuts kitchen so by your admission are inferior to ugl like rohm .


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> 3 of them are made in some cnuts kitchen so by your admission are inferior to ugl like rohm .


what?


----------



## 1010AD

crazypaver1 said:


> 10week cycle is cheap enough lol if its not your buying from the wrong guy, brewing is just risking your own health as like you say your not in a sterile lab.


Lol and you think ugl are

 :lol: :lol:

when homebrewing you control how clean the place is


----------



## crazypaver1

1010AD said:


> Lol and you think ugl are
> 
> View attachment 95470
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> when homebrewing you control how clean the place is


thats forieghn mate and the only thing i see is a set of scales :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> thats forieghn mate and the only thing i see is a set of scales :confused1:


Which brand of gear are you using ?


----------



## crazypaver1

fusion at the moment mate why


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> fusion at the moment mate why


Judging by your avi its bunk gear


----------



## Hotdog147

What country is fusion from?


----------



## 1010AD

crazypaver1 said:


> thats forieghn mate and the only thing i see is a set of scales :confused1:


But the point being don't be under the impression that most ugl labs are clean sterile labs coz probably only a very small amount are



UGL pharmaceutical lab


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> Judging by your avi its bunk gear


Respect On Staying Natural Ewen :tongue:


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Judging by your avi its bunk gear


Thats funny because everyone round my end thinks 11stone up to 15stone is pretty good


----------



## crazypaver1

Hotdog147 said:


> What country is fusion from?


South wales i think


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> Thats funny because everyone round my end thinks 11stone up to 15stone is pretty good


Why don't you use the pic of you at 15 stone then ?


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Why don't you use the pic of you at 15 stone then ?


That is it, 15stone there, 6ft, pic must not show it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> That is it, 15stone there, 6ft, pic must not show it lol


It shows your sh1tty taste in pyjama bottoms Haha


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> It shows your sh1tty taste in pyjama bottoms Haha


Lol prat there just trakys haha i know im slim but i am 15stone there if not a bit more,


----------



## Pain2Gain

Mate if you actually understood the brewing process you would understand how rediculously stupid the point your trying to make is!


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> Mate if you actually understood the brewing process you would understand how rediculously stupid the point your trying to make is!


'mate' i know the proccess involed and have brewed alot more than you


----------



## Pain2Gain

crazypaver1 said:


> 'mate' i know the proccess involed and have brewed alot more than you


I wasn't been funny but if you wanna act a cock please don't let us stop you.

Pretty presumptuous statement to make don't you think? but if you know what's involved how the hell can you think a UGL is any better? Completely illogical. But then most of the sh1t you've been chattin in the last few pages has been so why change the habbit hey!


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> I wasn't been funny but if you wanna act a cock please don't let us stop you.
> 
> Pretty presumptuous statement to make don't you think? but if you know what's involved how the hell can you think a UGL is any better? Completely illogical. But then most of the sh1t you've been chattin in the last few pages has been so why change the habbit hey!


Dont talk ****, alls i said is ugl have more expierience in brewing and therfor have less chance off fcuking it up wher as goons like yiu struggle with what oil to use


----------



## methos

To be fair I can see crazy's point. If you look back through this thread up until now people are still arguing as to the weight displacement of the powder so obviously all these home brewers aren't all doing it correctly. IMO unless an UGL has intentionally underdosed then they will have more experience and get the dose correct. If I had the time and could be ar$ed no doubt I'd give home brewing a shot but I can't argue that UGL's that have been around a while must surely have more experience. I honestly don't understand how anyone can argue that point. Especially when like someone said they're banging out 100's of 1000's of vials. How can that not support the fact they'll have more experience?


----------



## MRSTRONG

methos said:


> To be fair I can see crazy's point. If you look back through this thread up until now people are still arguing as to the weight displacement of the powder so obviously all these home brewers aren't all doing it correctly. IMO unless an UGL has intentionally underdosed then they will have more experience and get the dose correct. If I had the time and could be ar$ed no doubt I'd give home brewing a shot but I can't argue that UGL's that have been around a while must surely have more experience. I honestly don't understand how anyone can argue that point. Especially when like someone said they're banging out 100's of 1000's of vials. How can that not support the fact they'll have more experience?


your missing the biggest variable of all ... money .

More you earn more you want and let's face it only a lab can say if a vial is 300 or 400mg/ml , its so easy for a ugl to leave out 1g per 100ml so over 1000s of vials your making 100% profit where as a home brewer getting powder weight wrong is minimal .

There are some great ugl out there but there are some Dodgy ones .


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> your missing the biggest variable of all ... money .
> 
> More you earn more you want and let's face it only a lab can say if a vial is 300 or 400mg/ml , its so easy for a ugl to leave out 1g per 100ml so over 1000s of vials your making 100% profit where as a home brewer getting powder weight wrong is minimal .
> 
> There are some great ugl out there but there are some Dodgy ones .


yes but its as simple as dont buy the dodgy ones,

and saying they are the only ones that know if its under dosed or not is the same with everything! take protein for example how do you know if its what it says it is? 40g protein might only be 35g?

and again if you pick a reputable lab you will be ok, not all ugls are after a quick buck, some see the bigger picture of if you sell one person 1 bunk vial he wont come back, ok you made free money but he could of come back 100s of time making them alot more money!


----------



## crazypaver1

i think if your proud of the business you have built from the ground up why would you risk doing anything to fcuk it up,

if it was me i wouldnt trust anyone else to make as it is a risk, id rather spend days and nights making it myself knowing that everyone is perfect and my back is covered. just my opinion and i understand not all lab owners are like that but again it comes back to picking the right lab to use


----------



## squatthis

crazypaver1 said:


> yes but its as simple as dont buy the dodgy ones,
> 
> and saying they are the only ones that know if its under dosed or not is the same with everything! take protein for example how do you know if its what it says it is? 40g protein might only be 35g?
> 
> and again if you pick a reputable lab you will be ok, not all ugls are after a quick buck, some see the bigger picture of if you sell one person 1 bunk vial he wont come back, ok you made free money but he could of come back 100s of time making them alot more money!


so..... are you a UGL or what?


----------



## crazypaver1

squatthis said:


> so..... are you a UGL or what?


LOL no mate im a mechanic


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> yes but its as simple as dont buy the dodgy ones,
> 
> and saying they are the only ones that know if its under dosed or not is the same with everything! take protein for example how do you know if its what it says it is? 40g protein might only be 35g?
> 
> and again if you pick a reputable lab you will be ok, not all ugls are after a quick buck, some see the bigger picture of if you sell one person 1 bunk vial he wont come back, ok you made free money but he could of come back 100s of time making them alot more money!


Do you seriously think ugl hire sterile labs to make gear or is it more likely made in the kitchen of rented propertys .

0 difference its still home brew yet ugl could not care less about their gear being 100% spit on .

Of course their are exceptions that but unless you know the lab guys you never really know either way .

Why are you so adamant that ugl is far superior to home brewers ?

Got some I.side info maybe ?

- - - Updated - - -



squatthis said:


> so..... are you a UGL or what?


It sure looks like it matey .


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Do you seriously think ugl hire sterile labs to make gear or is it more likely made in the kitchen of rented propertys .
> 
> 0 difference its still home brew yet ugl could not care less about their gear being 100% spit on .
> 
> Of course their are exceptions that but unless you know the lab guys you never really know either way .
> 
> Why are you so adamant that ugl is far superior to home brewers ?
> 
> Got some I.side info maybe ?


im only saying why risk making your own and ****ing yourself up when its cheap and safe enough already


----------



## goonerton

methos said:


> To be fair I can see crazy's point. If you look back through this thread up until now people are still arguing as to the weight displacement of the powder so obviously all these home brewers aren't all doing it correctly. IMO unless an UGL has intentionally underdosed then they will have more experience and get the dose correct. If I had the time and could be ar$ed no doubt I'd give home brewing a shot but I can't argue that UGL's that have been around a while must surely have more experience. I honestly don't understand how anyone can argue that point. Especially when like someone said they're banging out 100's of 1000's of vials. How can that not support the fact they'll have more experience?


The thing is powder weight/liquid displacement is really not that crucial, so long as you are not ridiculously out with your calculations(like the guy saying skinso's gear was 210mg/m,) its gonna be the difference between you taking 10% less or more than your intention.

Which really is not going to make a great deal of difference in the grand scheme of things and probably most people would not even notice any difference if they were to add or cut 10% to their current cycle...

And you are assuming that UGLs are looking up the exact displacement of every powder. It wouldn't surprise me if they simply use a set displacement value for all powders like a lot of homebrewers do, as they know no consumer will tell the difference if they used .9 displacement when the exact figure for that powder was .87...its not like the FDA are going analyse their products to check for exact accuracy of dosing...

The absolute main priority of brewing gear is sterility of final of product. And using a .22 syringe filter, needle, sterile sealed vial at the end of the process, IMO it is very difficult if you have a modicum of common sense to introduce bacteria. "Experience" when it comes to making a safe product is not very important IMO, just method and common sense.

And i have no idea of the filtration or filling and capping methods any UGL uses(do you?)

As i asked earlier ,if these UGLs really are as good as you suggest, why do they keep making gear that creates so many abscess and PIP from hell threads.


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> im only saying why risk making your own and ****ing yourself up when its cheap and safe enough already


Because IMO and obviously quite a few others , you are taking less risk using your own if you know what you're doing than you are by using UGL where you have no idea of what went on in the process of its manufacture.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Two conclusions from this bollocks

1) Crazy's is well crazy

2) avoid fusion pharma as its obviously sh1te


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pain2Gain said:


> Two conclusions from this bollocks
> 
> 1) Crazy's is well crazy
> 
> 2) avoid fusion pharma as its obviously sh1te


Haha number 2 :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> Two conclusions from this bollocks
> 
> 1) Crazy's is well crazy
> 
> 2) avoid fusion pharma as its obviously sh1te


your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


----------



## squatthis

crazypaver1 said:


> your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


Woah, chill out, its only the internet :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


If you've made that much gear then why are you not hench ?


----------



## squatthis

crazypaver1 said:


> your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


And can I ask why have you brewed so much? The guys on here have brewed small amounts, yes, but even with these small amounts it makes up years worth of gear for personal use.


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> If you've made that much gear then why are you not hench ?


compared to what i was mate im HUGE! haha duno just my shape mate ive got quite wide shoulders and know i look big from peoples reactions if you know what i mean?

- - - Updated - - -



squatthis said:


> Woah, chill out, its only the internet :thumbup1:


wooosaaah!


----------



## Pain2Gain

crazypaver1 said:


> your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


Way to prove a point, take note fellas!


----------



## Pain2Gain

crazypaver1 said:


> compared to what i was mate im HUGE! haha duno just my shape mate ive got quite wide shoulders and know i look big from peoples reactions if you know what i mean?


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> your a fcuking mug mate av brewed more than the lot of you put together and know the facts. carry on believing that ugl's brew in a bath and **** in your vials. im not arguing anymore, you stay in your little bubble


Wow you must have done a lot of brews then as i've already stated around 15-20 + everyone else here....wow!

would you mind giving us just a rough estimate of how many you have done?

and can i ask did you ever get an abscess or some other sort of problem using your own gear?

just trying to get a handle on why you think UGL gear is safer than your own?


----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## MRSTRONG

Huge Haha .

I was just over 11 stone around 3.5 years ago I'm now 19 stone and don't consider myself huge infact I still feel small if anything .


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Huge Haha .
> 
> I was just over 11 stone around 3.5 years ago I'm now 19 stone and don't consider myself huge infact I still feel small if anything .


well thats you mate,


----------



## goonerton




----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Huge Haha .
> 
> I was just over 11 stone around 3.5 years ago I'm now 19 stone and don't consider myself huge infact I still feel small if anything .


im not saying im huge im saying ive put on alot since i stated, i said huge compared


----------



## goonerton




----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> im not saying im huge im saying ive put on alot since i stated, i said huge compared


You'd be huge if you got a cheap slave worker filling vials and capping for you lol


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> You'd be huge if you got a cheap slave worker filling vials and capping for you lol


that would compromise my sterility :tongue:


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> that would compromise my sterility :tongue:


now a few things don't add up here. you say you have done 50+ brews , so that would have to equate to literally hundreds or thousands of injections and you haven't mentioned ever getting an infection, so i'm assuming you didn't.

you say it is 2nd nature for you and you can do it in with no thought, so why would you consider UGL less risky for you ? when you are such an expert with home brewing?

doesn't make sense mate...

added to the fact that after 50+ brews and using UGL too, its hard to actually tell whether or not you even train from your avi!...makes even less sense.


----------



## crazypaver1

goonerton said:


> now a few things don't add up here. you say you have done 50+ brews , so that would have to equate to literally thousands of injections and you haven't mentioned ever getting an infection, so i'm assuming you didn't.-*ilike i said i had trouble to begin with with oil but still no infections from it*
> 
> you say it is 2nd nature for you and you can do it in with no thought, so why would you consider UGL less risky for you ? when you are such an expert with home brewing? - *i didnt say less risky for me i was saying to everyone wanting to brew on here *
> 
> doesn't make sense mate...
> 
> added to the fact that after 50+ brews and using UGL too, its hard to actually tell whether or not you even train from your avi!...makes even less sense. - *i never said i brewed just for me mate*


----------



## goonerton

Ahhh, I get it now.

You are saying you have managed to do 50+ brews without any health issues, but you doubt everyone else on this thread will be capable of this...Because it really is so complicated isn't it!

And if its safe for you(being an expert and all) and it is such 2nd nature that you can fill 10 vials in 5 mins, why are you using UGls...as no matter how good a price you're getting, will never be anywhere near as cheap as homebrewing...

still makes zero sense, did someone you gave gear end up with an infection or something?


----------



## crazypaver1

goonerton said:


> Ahhh, I get it now.
> 
> You are saying you have managed to do 50+ brews without any health issues, but you doubt everyone else on this thread will be capable of this...Because it really is so complicated isn't it!
> 
> And if its safe for you(being an expert and all) and it is such 2nd nature that you can fill 10 vials in 5 mins, why are you using UGls...as no matter how good a price you're getting, will never be anywhere near as cheap as homebrewing...
> 
> still makes zero sense, did someone you gave gear end up with an infection or something?


no mate its just hassle


----------



## goonerton

crazypaver1 said:


> no mate its just hassle


Well thats fair enough mate saying you find it too much hassle...but why are you trying to tell people its more risky than using UGL, when you have managed more than 50 brews yourself with no health problems...

Do you honestly think you are that much smarter than everyone else here? if so its really not evident from your posts.


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> added to the fact that after 50+ brews and using UGL too, its hard to actually tell whether or not you even train from your avi!...makes even less sense.


says spaghetti arms, lol


----------



## crazypaver1

goonerton said:


> Well thats fair enough mate saying you find it too much hassle...but why are you trying to tell people its more risky than using UGL, when you have managed more than 50 brews yourself with no health problems...
> 
> Do you honestly think you are that much smarter than everyone else here? if so its really not evident from your posts.


no mate im not trying to put anyone off if you look at my first post it was just a statement of how i wouldnt bother and it would be less hassle to buy ugl, it snowballed from there


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> says spaghetti arms, lol


Everybody else is having a debate except for you , your giving out insults wtf is your problem ?


----------



## Andy Dee

AsItIs said:


> says spaghetti arms, lol


spaghetti arms? hes not got spaghetti arms looking at his avi unless you've quoted the wrong post


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> Everybody else is having a debate except for you , your giving out insults wtf is your problem ?


Cmon Ewen, Alll I Did Was Exactly What Both You And Arms Did, Commented On Avs, What Is Good For One Is Good For The Other No?

I Also Put A LOL At The End Of The Sentences To Let You Guys Know I'm Just Playing As You Guys Were. Give And Take Mate..


----------



## AsItIs

andysutils said:


> spaghetti arms? hes not got spaghetti arms looking at his avi unless you've quoted the wrong post


Nor Did Arnie... :wink:


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> Cmon Ewen, Alll I Did Was Exactly What Both You And Arms Did, Commented On Avs, What Is Good For One Is Good For The Other No?
> 
> I Also Put A LOL At The End Of The Sentences To Let You Guys Know I'm Just Playing As You Guys Were. Give And Take Mate..


You can't call the spaghetti arms without having a pic up of you 

It's just funny how you've popped up in here to defend Dave , perhaps your the other half of fusion


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> You can't call the spaghetti arms without having a pic up of you
> 
> It's just funny how you've popped up in here to defend Dave , perhaps your the other half of fusion


That's A Great Call TBH Ewen.

I Have A Journal Running That Will Be Updated With Pics Shortly. :wink:


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> You can't call the spaghetti arms without having a pic up of you
> 
> It's just funny how you've popped up in here to defend Dave , perhaps your the other half of fusion


lol where did you get my name from? :confused1:

i look small in my avi buts its just the pic and i know that.

EDIT: and at no point did i mention fuion without someone asking me lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

I love this forum


----------



## crazypaver1

AsItIs said:


> That's A Great Call TBH Ewen.
> 
> I Have A Journal Running That Will Be Updated With Pics Shortly. :wink:


huh oh! hes going to be mahoosive! lol


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> It's just funny how you've popped up in here to defend Dave , perhaps your the other half of fusion


I Don't Even Know Who The Hell Dave Is, And WTF Is Fusion?? lol.


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> I love this forum


x2


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> That's A Great Call TBH Ewen.
> 
> I Have A Journal Running That Will Be Updated With Pics Shortly. :wink:


I'm hoping your 17stone and comp standard .

One thing I have noticed though is some of the guys behind these ugl or even sell gear don't even look like they train , bit like your mate lol


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> I'm hoping your 17stone and comp standard .
> 
> One thing I have noticed though is some of the guys behind these ugl or even sell gear don't even look like they train , *bit like your mate lol*


me?


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> huh oh! hes going to be mahoosive! lol


Not if he users your lab :lol:


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> I'm hoping your 17stone and comp standard .


20lb Heavier And There Is A Off Season Ewen, lol


----------



## crazypaver1

forget that comment im not getting sucked into this sh!t,

ive said what i wanted to so im done


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> 20lb Heavier And There Is A Off Season Ewen, lol


Lol


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> says spaghetti arms, lol


lol, you're right mate, my arms aren't that great neither is the rest of me tbh, but at least hopefully it is quite evident that i do actually train...and it does hopefully look like my @ss may have seen a needle before!

and i'm not the one claiming to have done 50+ homebrews!


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> ? look mate people know i train and my pic is sh!t so what? you look like you do fcuk all in the gym to and your pic shows it, i know plenty of farmers who are as big an bulky as you lifting fcuking cow sh!t allday


good job I compete in strongman otherwise is be crying into my budge smugglers lol


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> Cmon Ewen, Alll I Did Was Exactly What Both You And Arms Did, Commented On Avs, What Is Good For One Is Good For The Other No?
> 
> I Also Put A LOL At The End Of The Sentences To Let You Guys Know I'm Just Playing As You Guys Were. Give And Take Mate..


The difference is me and ewen have avis up ourselves...where as you don't. when i never had an avi up, i made a point of never commenting on anyone elses...(i very rarely do now tbh)

IMO you look a bit of tit slagging off someone elses avi if you don't have a pic of yourself up...

but being what looks to be a troll, i doubt that bothers you!


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> good job I compete in strongman otherwise is be crying into my budge smugglers lol


shame it doesnt look like it


----------



## Andy Dee

AsItIs said:


> Who The Hell Dave Is, And WTF Is Fusion?? lol.


He is the meanest guy in town and is the one who runs the Biggest lab in town.

Dave fusion.


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> The difference is me and ewen have avis up ourselves...where as you don't. when i never had an avi up, i made a point of never commenting on anyone elses...(i very rarely do now tbh)
> 
> IMO you look a bit of tit slagging off someone elses avi if you don't have a pic of yourself up...
> 
> but being what looks to be a troll, i doubt that bothers you!


Av Updated Just For You Gooner, Lol


----------



## AsItIs

AsItIs said:


> Av Updated Just For You Gooner, Lol


I Will Add, The Pic Is A Year Old, I Am Heavier Now And Carrying About 4% More BF.


----------



## crazypaver1

AsItIs said:


> Av Updated Just For You Gooner, Lol


lol class


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> shame it doesnt look like it


Yeah I know mate , let's face it your huge and properly strong all that gear you've used has produced the result that is you lol


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> Yeah I know mate , let's face it your huge and properly strong all that gear you've used has produced the result that is you lol


yeah ewen thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> Av Updated Just For You Gooner, Lol


Not bad size although don't you have a squat rack :whistling:


----------



## Pain2Gain

Come on ladies, it's a home brew thread.


----------



## AsItIs

ewen said:


> Not bad size although don't you have a squat rack :whistling:


Ouch Ewen, Hehe.

Can I Blame The Light? Updated To A Better Pic


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> Come on ladies, it's a home brew thread.


fcuk that mate get ya handbag out quick!


----------



## MRSTRONG

AsItIs said:


> Ouch Ewen, Hehe.
> 
> Can I Blame The Light? Updated To A Better Pic


Yeah that's better 

Never had a guy post semi naked pics for me before not sure how I feel about it lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

ewen said:


> Yeah that's better
> 
> Never had a guy post semi naked pics for me before not sure how I feel about it lol


Pay no attention to this he does it all the time!..

And he Fooking loves it


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> Av Updated Just For You Gooner, Lol


well if is you , you are definitely in a position to call me spaghetti arms lol

if is you are probably in top 1 or 2% here for size...must say i do seriously doubt whether is you though mate...

have you ever competed?


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> well if is you , you are definitely in a position to call me spaghetti arms lol
> 
> if is you are probably in top 1 or 2% here for size...must say i do seriously doubt whether is you though mate...
> 
> have you ever competed?


Gooner, Why On Earth Do You Doubt It Is Me???

You Think I Would Post Some Random Guys Pic As My Own And Just Hope He Was Not A Member Here? Lol..

I Don't Answer To You. You Insulted A Member About His Pic, I Insulted You About Your Tiny Arms, Get Over It..


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> Gooner, Why On Earth Do You Doubt It Is Me???
> 
> You Think I Would Post Some Random Guys Pic As My Own And Just Hope He Was Not A Member Here? Lol..
> 
> I Don't Answer To You. You Insulted A Member About His Pic, I Insulted You About Your Tiny Arms, Get Over It..


haha...

i'm not insulted by your comments on my spaghetti arms lol, i am under no illusions.

i will say your tone seems to have changed in your last post though mate...you seem to have come over all defensive all of a sudden...

i would say you would probably be quite well known if that is you in your avi...have you ever competed...if so where?


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> haha...
> 
> i'm not insulted by your comments on my spaghetti arms lol, i am under no illusions.
> 
> i will say your tone seems to have changed in your last post though mate...you seem to have come over all defensive all of a sudden...
> 
> i would say you would probably be quite well known if that is you in your avi...have you ever competed...if so where?


I Have My Reasons Why I Do Not Wish My Identity To Be Revealed.

Post Your Email, If More Pics Is Really What You Want, I Shall Send You Some. Ill Even Send You A Cock Shot If that Is What This Is About...


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> I Have My Reasons Why I Do Not Wish My Identity To Be Revealed.
> 
> Post Your Email, If More Pics Is Really What You Want, I Shall Send You Some. Ill Even Send You A Cock Shot If that Is What This Is About...


nah mate you can keep your spaghetti pen 1s shots to yourself thanks! lol

just stick up a pic of you with "asitis" written on a bit of paper(obviously obscuring face)....that would prove beyond a doubt...

just seems odd that someone who within their first few posts appears to be blatantly trolling should turn out to be one of the biggest on here....in fact apart from a couple of pros that i think have posted here in the past, i can't actually think of a single poster here who is bigger than you look in your avi!


----------



## sauliuhas

ladies stay quiet for 2 weeks.. pangea weeks coming..


----------



## AsItIs

goonerton said:


> nah mate you can keep your spaghetti pen 1s shots to yourself thanks! lol
> 
> just stick up a pic of you with "asitis" written on a bit of paper(obviously obscuring face)....that would prove beyond a doubt...
> 
> just seems odd that someone who within their first few posts appears to be blatantly trolling should turn out to be one of the biggest on here....in fact apart from a couple of pros that i think have posted here in the past, i can't actually think of a single poster here who is bigger than you look in your avi!


Follow My Journal, Updated Pics Will Be Added When I'm In Slightly Better Shape, Pics A Year Old.


----------



## goonerton

AsItIs said:


> Follow My Journal, Updated Pics Will Be Added When I'm In Slightly Better Shape, Pics A Year Old.


can't really be bothered to follow your journal for weeks , just to eventually find out whether or not you're troll using someone elses pics or not...what stops you sticking up pics that aren't you in your journal?

not trying to be a dick, but you must admit your posts earlier in the thread do have a 'troll' kind of look to them.

just take a pic in the mirror with "asitis" , prove it now, if not don't worry about it...not really bothered if you are genuine or not, you certainly won't be the 1st and probably not the last to stick up a false avi, if that is the case...


----------



## latblaster

Woo hooo..we got another troll?

Any bets on how long he lasts??


----------



## sauliuhas

is there a big difference between oils: gso/rapeseadoil/cotton/ and etc..?


----------



## rolex

sauliuhas said:


> is there a big difference between oils: gso/rapeseadoil/cotton/ and etc..?


gso is yellow/green and quit thick imo

rapeseed oil is clear and thinner

cottonseend oil is also clear and thin

they all have different smokeing points and some oils will go rancid quicker than others

cotton seed is my fav .


----------



## latblaster

Does the type of oil used, affect the absorbtion rate of the steroid?

By that I mean if gso was used, as it's thicker than cotton does it take longer to get into the circulation?


----------



## dusher

rolex said:


> gso is yellow/green and quit thick imo
> 
> rapeseed oil is clear and thinner
> 
> cottonseend oil is also clear and thin
> 
> they all have different smokeing points and some oils will go rancid quicker than others
> 
> cotton seed is my fav .


Do the thinner oils jab easier?


----------



## rolex

latblaster said:


> Does the type of oil used, affect the absorbtion rate of the steroid?
> 
> By that I mean if gso was used, as it's thicker than cotton does it take longer to get into the circulation?


no

I have heard people chat that is you use oil based winny (infect its eo based not oil) then you onpy need to shoot eod ................thats bs

- - - Updated - - -



dusher said:


> Do the thinner oils jab easier?


yes.


----------



## Pain2Gain

Other than the physical properties of each oil as Rolex lists there is little difference for our purposes it just comes down to personal choice,

Pharma companies tend to use nut oils refined sesame for example one reason is that it has a long shelf life, so as you see just pick one that suits, as most brew and pin fairly quickly a long shelf life is not to worry about.

My favourite is a sesame EO mix second to that pure EO, and no the oil makes ho difference to absorbtion rates or anything like that it's actually the least critical ingredient in gear as its job is simply to 'cart' the hormone in a solution, ie carrier oils.


----------



## dusher

rolex said:


> no
> 
> I have heard people chat that is you use oil based winny (infect its eo based not oil) then you onpy need to shoot eod ................thats bs
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yes.


If your using 50/50 with eo already would that be thin enough for an easy jab anyway?

Most the pharma always seem to take forever to push in. Whereas some UGL must use different oils, makes it a much easier jab.


----------



## MRSTRONG

according to aus I remember Er he posted about nebido using castor oil as that helps it last for 10 weeks as castor oil tales longer to disperse .

No idea how true that is but maybe Mr fusion can help.as he's such an expert .


----------



## rolex

dusher said:


> If your using 50/50 with eo already would that be thin enough for an easy jab anyway?
> 
> Most the pharma always seem to take forever to push in. Whereas some UGL must use different oils, makes it a much easier jab.


50/50 with eo and any oil will be thin and easy to shoot.

Tbo i ont find pharma gear all that hard if warmed up first.


----------



## rolex

ewen said:


> according to aus I remember Er he posted about nebido using castor oil as that helps it last for 10 weeks as castor oil tales longer to disperse .
> 
> No idea how true that is but maybe Mr fusion can help.as he's such an expert .


Tats BS

....

The oil is only the carrier and nothing more ,its carries the hormone to the muscle then is soaked up leaving the hormone and whatever ester .

Who is mr fusion?


----------



## Andy Dee

rolex said:


> Who is mr fusion?


Mr Dave fusion. the last guy in the world you wanna mess with.


----------



## rolex

andysutils said:


> Mr Dave fusion. the last guy in the world you wanna mess with.


Try me :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

rolex said:


> Tats BS
> 
> ....
> 
> The oil is only the carrier and nothing more ,its carries the hormone to the muscle then is soaked up leaving the hormone and whatever ester .
> 
> Who is mr fusion?


He linked some study to prove it I've no idea which thread I just remember him saying it .


----------



## rolex

ewen said:


> He linked some study to prove it I've no idea which thread I just remember him saying it .


They use caster in there test e too ....

guess if using that then you can scap the 14 day pct start time then yeah ? lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

rolex said:


> They use caster in there test e too ....
> 
> guess if using that then you can scap the 14 day pct start time then yeah ? lol


Only saying mate fcuking hell .

As aus he said that the guys making nebido used castor oil to make the test last longer .

It does sound plausible or why else would short esters have water based carriers or eo or acetate lol

Otherwise why isn't injectable mtren or other fast acting gear suspended in gso or cotton seed lol

As I said it wasn't me that posted it so ask ausbuilt all I'm saying is I remember a post about it .


----------



## rolex

shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo

WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .

EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product

You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml

you will notice the difference in pip


----------



## MRSTRONG

rolex said:


> shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo
> 
> WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .
> 
> EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product
> 
> You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml
> 
> you will notice the difference in pip


I agree with eo and water as eo has anesthetic propertys but it don't answer my question/statement :whistling:

I also read that dbol in oil lasts longer than in eo or water in the body of course its hard to know who is telling the truth .


----------



## latblaster

Rolex, I think you'll find that Ewen really does know what he's talking about.


----------



## don1

latblaster said:


> Rolex, I think you'll find that Ewen really does know what he's talking about.


Yep I agree with that !!! And yes it will take longer for the body to break the test out of caster oil.!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

latblaster said:


> Rolex, I think you'll find that Ewen really does know what he'st talking about.


You missed a word out ...not , it should go between does and know Haha


----------



## don1

rolex said:


> shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo
> 
> WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .
> 
> EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product
> 
> You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml
> 
> you will notice the difference in pip


There will be no difference in the pip and no pip if made correctly . !!!


----------



## don1

rolex said:


> shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo
> 
> WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .
> 
> EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product
> 
> You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml
> 
> you will notice the difference in pip


It's harder to make water based than oil based that's why no lab likes making water based

- - - Updated - - -



rolex said:


> shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo
> 
> WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .
> 
> EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product
> 
> You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml
> 
> you will notice the difference in pip


It's harder to make water based than oil based that's why no lab likes making water based


----------



## goonerton

rolex said:


> shourt ester are suspended in eo or warter for two reason imo
> 
> WATER BASED -Either the lab is too lazy or to tight to part with the money and time it takes to melt short esters (high melting points prone to crashing) so they suspend it in water making there job a lot easier and no risk of crashing = wasting time and product .
> 
> EO BASED SHORT ESTERS-A lot of short ester hold pip so using eo rather than oil / water give a over all quality product
> 
> You inject water based winny at 100mgs/ml and then inject eo based winny at 100mgs/ml
> 
> you will notice the difference in pip


no disrespect but i think there is quite a lot wrong with this post. i'm pretty sure no short ester steroids are suspended in water. AFAIK the only thing that is suspended in water is esterless base compounds...

nothing in EO will be a suspension as steroid powders are highly soluble in EO much more so than in any carrier oil...steroid powders are not very soluble in water ,the word "suspension" simply refers to the fact that the powder is not fully dissolved in the solution, hence it is suspended...and why you need to shake before drawing.

Pharma companies make some water based suspension products and i doubt they do it because they're too lazy to put in oil.

I think UGLs tend to stay away from water based products(some do make though) because they are far more prone to bacteria and causing infections than oil based.


----------



## Pain2Gain

As for the types of oil it may well make a difference to absorbtion rates but IMO its so small it would be negligible.


----------



## latblaster

Zorrin will be able to answer this definitively.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Hotdog147

latblaster said:


> Zorrin will be able to answer this definitively.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


I really hope he doesn't answer it :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hotdog147 said:


> I relly hope he doesn't answer it :lol:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pourquoi?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


----------



## rolex

don1 said:


> Yep I agree with that !!! And yes it will take longer for the body to break the test out of caster oil.!!


yawn

ok lads you win i dont know what am talking about.


----------



## sauliuhas

lads what about using EO, i've heard it might cause flu like symptoms and etc.. am I right thinking that EO is mainly for high concentrations?

- - - Updated - - -

lads what about using EO, i've heard it might cause flu like symptoms and etc.. am I right thinking that EO is mainly for high concentrations?


----------



## Pain2Gain

EO can be used for any concentration, but yes some labs tend to use it more in higher mg solutions because of its analgesic properties.

SOME people may be a little sensitive to EO although it is a small percentage, which can bring about similar symptoms as you describe.

I know I'm fine with it even in solutions solely using EO as the carrier.

It is quite expensive compared to oils which is probably reason it's not more widely used.


----------



## jjcooper

Why all the arguing, back up info with references or it just causes people to call BS!

Lets keep the thread going with good info, not pettyness


----------



## BigDom86

havnt been on here in about 2 years, think ill be making my comeback with homebrew  nice to see alot of new people on this site. thanks for all the info jj, good job


----------



## Andy Dee

BigDom86 said:


> havnt been on here in about 2 years, think ill be making my comeback with homebrew  nice to see alot of new people on this site. thanks for all the info jj, good job


bloodyhell, long time no see mate.

i think this should become a sticky :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86

haha it has certainly been ages, been posting on a couple other forums but decided to come back here aswell for old times sake, good to see the board is still going and lots of new topics to discuss  just read through all 99 pages of this now need to get the stuff and get going with it, been off cycle a while


----------



## sauliuhas

right ok, but the pip u get from for example test 400 and all the other high concentrations, is it mainly because eo?


----------



## MRSTRONG

sauliuhas said:


> right ok, but the pip u get from for example test 400 and all the other high concentrations, is it mainly because eo?


No , EO helps reduce pip due to its anesthetic property .

Pip is generally from poor inj tech - raw quality - too high dosed gear and no eo present but other factors may well ne involved .


----------



## BigDom86

has anyone made a t400 with just ba and bb? or do you need eo to hold at that conc?


----------



## Hotdog147

BigDom86 said:


> has anyone made a t400 with just ba and bb? or do you need eo to hold at that conc?


A lot of UGL's do, so I'm sure it's possible


----------



## sauliuhas

also what could cause letargic state? do u guys get that?

- - - Updated - - -

also what could cause letargic state? do u guys get that?


----------



## MRSTRONG

sauliuhas said:


> also what could cause letargic state? do u guys get that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> also what could cause letargic state? do u guys get that?


Reading bs on here lol


----------



## jjcooper

Leeds89 said:


> Ordering my homebrew gear and powders tomorrow, excited isn't the word. @jjcooper is my housemate now, so got someone to hold my hand through the process if I need any help. Gonna be making up 500ml of prop at 100mg/ml, would try for 150 but first batch I'm playing it safe.
> 
> Well, I'm actually making up 1litre but I'm going halves with another lad and splitting the end result


Yeah i expect a knock on the door


----------



## skinso

I've just ordered prop today, gave u any links for brewing it or is it the same as test e?


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> I've just ordered prop today, gave u any links for brewing it or is it the same as test e?


same as test E with a lower ratio per mg, i always left mine at 100mg/1ml


----------



## skinso

100mg/ml is my max, what's the melting point of prop? It's listed on here but not sure what page


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> 100mg/ml is my max, what's the melting point of prop? It's listed on here but not sure what page


around 120c. temps can be inaccurate though.


----------



## skinso

Prop is 120 and test e is only 30??


----------



## Hotdog147

EDIT** I was talking sh1te!


----------



## dusher

Taken from this thread:



> testosterone PROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE
> 
> melting point=118-122C
> 
> molecular weight=344.50
> 
> rotation= +86 C=1 DIOXANE


----------



## Hotdog147

I stand corrected! Sorry about that


----------



## skinso

Dusher what page is that on?


----------



## dusher

Hotdog147 said:


> I stand corrected! Sorry about that





skinso said:


> Dusher what page is that on?


Ill repost the whole lot for you bud. Everytime I saw a good post I copied it to a word file. Saves reading through the other bullsh!t



> Androstanolone- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> (SAME AS 5a-Dihydrotestosterone)
> 
> melting point= 177-182C
> 
> molecular weight= 290.40
> 
> rotation= +33 c=1 CHCL3
> 
> Boldenone- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 167-172C
> 
> molecular weight= 286.40
> 
> rotation= +22 CHCL3
> 
> BOLDENONE UNDECLYNATE- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17B-OL-3-ONE-UNDECYLENATE
> 
> melting point=
> 
> molecular weight=
> 
> rotation=
> 
> CLOMIFENE CITRATE-2-(p- (2-chloro-1,2-diphenylvinyl)phenoxy) triethylamine citrate (1:1)
> 
> melting point= 116.5C
> 
> molecular weight= 598.09
> 
> CLOSTEBOL- 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 187-188C
> 
> molecular weight= 322.89
> 
> rotation= +150 CHLF
> 
> DROSTANOLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-2a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> (SAME AS DROMOSTANOLONE)
> 
> melting point= 149-153C
> 
> molecular weight= 304.36
> 
> rotation= +32 MeOH
> 
> LETROZOLE-4,4'-(1H-1,2,4 -Triazol-1-ylmethylene) dibenzonitrile
> 
> melting point= 184-185C
> 
> molecular weight= 285.31
> 
> MESTEROLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-1a-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 202-206C
> 
> molecular weight= 304.36
> 
> rotation= =18 CHCL3
> 
> METHANDIONONE- 1,4-ANDROSTADIEN-17a-METHYL-17B-OL-3-ONE
> 
> (SAME AS METHYLANDROSTENOLONE)
> 
> melting point= 162-164C
> 
> molecular weight= 300.42
> 
> rotation= +0 CHCL3
> 
> METHENOLONE- 1,5a-ANDROSTEN-1-METHYL-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 164-165C
> 
> molecular weight=
> 
> rotation= +58 CHLF
> 
> METHYL testosterone
> 
> melting point= 162-167c
> 
> molecular weight= 302.46
> 
> NANDROLONE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 122-125C
> 
> molecular weight= 274.38
> 
> rotation= +56 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> NANDROLONE ACETATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE
> 
> melting point= 89-93C
> 
> molecular weight= 316.41
> 
> rotation= +49 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> NANDROLONE BENZOATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE
> 
> melting point= 170-175C
> 
> molecular weight= 378.49
> 
> rotation= +104 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> NANDROLONE DECANOATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-DECANOATE
> 
> melting point= 30-35C
> 
> molecular weight= 428.63
> 
> rotation=
> 
> NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PHENYLPROPIONATE
> 
> melting point= 92-96C
> 
> molecular weight= 406.54
> 
> rotation= +58 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> NANDROLONE PROPIONATE- 4-ESTREN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE
> 
> melting point= 55-60C
> 
> molecular weight= 330.45
> 
> rotation= +41 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> OXANDROLONE-
> 
> melting point= 235-238C
> 
> OXYMETHOLONE- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-2-
> 
> HYDROXYMETHYLENE-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 177-180C
> 
> molecular weight= 332.47
> 
> rotation= +38 ETOH
> 
> SPIRONOLACTONE- 4,17a-PREGNEN-21-CARBOXYLIC ACID-17b-OL-3-ONE-7a-THIOL 21-17 GAMMA LACTONE 7-ACETATE
> 
> (SAME AS ALDACTONE)
> 
> melting point= 207C
> 
> molecular weight= 416-.59
> 
> rotation=
> 
> STANOZOLOL- 5a-ANDROSTAN-17a-METHYL-17b-OL-3,
> 
> 2c-PYRAZOLE
> 
> melting point prisms= 228-242C (235C)
> 
> melting point needles= 155C
> 
> molecular weight= 328.42
> 
> rotation= +36 CHCL3
> 
> TADALAFIL-
> 
> melting point= 298-300C
> 
> molecular weight= 389.41
> 
> roatation= [a]20D: +70 DEG to +73 DEG
> 
> TAMOXIFEN CITRATE- 2-[4-1,2-Diphenyl-1-Butenyl)
> 
> melting point= 143-146C
> 
> molecular weight= 563.65
> 
> testosterone BASE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE
> 
> melting point= 154-155C
> 
> molecular weight= 288.4
> 
> rotation= +102 degrees C=1 CHCL3
> 
> testosterone ACETATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE
> 
> melting point=140-144C
> 
> molecular weight=330.45
> 
> rotation= +59 C=1 ACETONE
> 
> testosterone BENZOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-BENZOATE
> 
> melting point=191-196C
> 
> molecular weight=392.52
> 
> rotation= +155 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> testosterone CYPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE
> 
> (SAME AS testosterone CYCLOPENTYLPROPIONATE)
> 
> melting point=98-102C
> 
> molecular weight=412.59
> 
> rotation= +87 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> testosterone ENANTHATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ENANTHATE
> 
> (SAME AS testosterone HEPTANOATE)
> 
> melting point=32-36C
> 
> molecular weight=400.61
> 
> rotation= +84 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> TESTOSETERONE DECANOATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-n-DECANOATE
> 
> melting point=47-49C
> 
> molecular weight=
> 
> rotation= +72 DIOXANE
> 
> testosterone ISOBUTYRATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ISOBUTYRATE
> 
> melting point=124-128C
> 
> molecular weight=358.50
> 
> testosterone ISOCAPRONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE ISOCAPRONATE
> 
> melting point=53-55C
> 
> rotation= +86 CHLF
> 
> testosterone VALERATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-VALERATE
> 
> (SAME AS testosterone PENTANOATE)
> 
> melting point=106-109C
> 
> molecular weight=372.53
> 
> rotation= +92 C=1 CHCL3
> 
> testosterone PHENYLPROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 3-PHENYLPROPIONATE
> 
> melting point=115-116C
> 
> rotation= +98 CHLF
> 
> testosterone PROPIONATE- 4-ANDROSTEN-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-PROPIONATE
> 
> melting point=118-122C
> 
> molecular weight=344.50
> 
> rotation= +86 C=1 DIOXANE
> 
> testosterone UNDECANOATE- 4-Androsten-17b-ol-3-one 17-undecanoate
> 
> melting point=
> 
> molecular weight=
> 
> rotation=
> 
> TRENBOLONE ACETATE-
> 
> melting point= 94-97C
> 
> TURINABOL- 4-ANDROSTEN-4-CHLORO-17b-OL-3-ONE 17-ACETATE
> 
> melting point= 225-230C
> 
> molecular weight= 364.89
> 
> rotation= =118 CHCL3


----------



## skinso

Cheers mate

- - - Updated - - -

Cheers mate


----------



## thoon

Guys im just catching up on this thread and lets keep it on track ect no bitching/arguing my mate said he can brew this higher than you or my raw is better than yours ..

Good thread lets keep it going ..

OK BS is every where believe me i know ,,, but try to ignore it ..


----------



## Pain2Gain

thoon said:


> Guys im just catching up on this thread and lets keep it on track ect no bitching/arguing my mate said he can brew this higher than you or my raw is better than yours ..
> 
> Good thread lets keep it going ..
> 
> OK BS is every where believe me i know ,,, but try to ignore it ..


So what's your question?


----------



## thoon

Pain2Gain said:


> So what's your question?


I have not got a question im just trying to advise you guys to not get this thread closed

Do you think i have a question?


----------



## Pain2Gain

thoon said:


> I have not got a question im just trying to advise you guys to not get this thread closed
> 
> Do you think i have a question?


Na I don't now sorry fella I miss read things (im a bit displexic)


----------



## thoon

Pain2Gain said:


> Na I don't now sorry fella I miss read things (im a bit displexic)


Lol me to mate im dyslexic also thank god for spell checker


----------



## skinso

Just brewed sum deca. 0.96 powder weight is a perfect 100ml.

Jjcooper you said when you brewed you had 125ml in the breaker, the same here but the breakers only say approx ml


----------



## skinso

Just brewed 100ml deca and 0.96 powder weight is a perfect 100ml.

Jjcooper when you brewed you said you had 125ml in the beaker, same here tho the breakers only same approx


----------



## JCarter

Hi guys, first post on here. Been reading for a while, but now need some help...!

Has anyone used the Nalgene 500ml bottle top filters (they sell them on medical and lab supplies that's been mentioned on this thread) they say "Rapid Flow" on them.... but I'm just wondering - how "rapid" are they meant to filter stuff?! Because I just filtered 500ml of deca and it filtered through so quickly (i.e. minutes not hours, like I would expect) that I'm thinking maybe I bust the filter unit or something?? Basically the deca didn't drip through the filter like my other brews have - it kind of trickled or poured (if you imagine a few jets on a shower head - it was pouring through like that) and this is with VERY little pressure from my vacuum pump (less than half of what I usually use).

So, just wondered if anyone else had used the Nalgene Rapid Flow units and how quickly their gear filtered??? I've used Nalgene units before that didn't say "rapid flow" on them and it took HOURS to filter 250ml of test!!


----------



## crazypaver1

JCarter said:


> Hi guys, first post on here. Been reading for a while, but now need some help...!
> 
> Has anyone used the Nalgene 500ml bottle top filters (they sell them on medical and lab supplies that's been mentioned on this thread) they say "Rapid Flow" on them.... but I'm just wondering - how "rapid" are they meant to filter stuff?! Because I just filtered 500ml of deca and it filtered through so quickly (i.e. minutes not hours, like I would expect) that I'm thinking maybe I bust the filter unit or something?? Basically the deca didn't drip through the filter like my other brews have - it kind of trickled or poured (if you imagine a few jets on a shower head - it was pouring through like that) and this is with VERY little pressure from my vacuum pump (less than half of what I usually use).
> 
> So, just wondered if anyone else had used the Nalgene Rapid Flow units and how quickly their gear filtered??? I've used Nalgene units before that didn't say "rapid flow" on them and it took HOURS to filter 250ml of test!!


sounds like it did what it said on the tin  flowed rapid


----------



## thoon

Question to the advanced brewers

Getting Tren E at more than 200mg/ml ,,

what have you tried ?


----------



## rolex

thoon said:


> Question to the advanced brewers
> 
> Getting Tren E at more than 200mg/ml ,,
> 
> what have you tried ?


200mgs/ml is the max i have done with tren e ,never had a problem with it .....

give 300mgs/ml a try mate but i wouldn't go higher than that tbo ....


----------



## thoon

rolex said:


> 200mgs/ml is the max i have done with tren e ,never had a problem with it .....
> 
> give 300mgs/ml a try mate but i wouldn't go higher than that tbo ....


Thats the thing mate just want to stand out from the crowd with something higher than 200mg/ml .. 300mg/ml went to jelly without vast amounts of solvents


----------



## skinso

In a bit of a pickle over my deca, had a thought today that I never put ba in, at first I thought I definitely did but now I'm questioning myself


----------



## rolex

thoon said:


> Thats the thing mate just want to stand out from the crowd with something higher than 200mg/ml .. 300mg/ml went to jelly without vast amounts of solvents


Tren is a fuker for turning to jelly or clouding over (tren a ) solvents is the only way your gonna push past the 200mg without any problems ,have you tried 5-10% G with 15%bb and stanard 2% ba and gso or cso ?


----------



## thoon

rolex said:


> Tren is a fuker for turning to jelly or clouding over (tren a ) solvents is the only way your gonna push past the 200mg without any problems ,have you tried 5-10% G with 15%bb and stanard 2% ba and gso or cso ?


Ill report back on just that mix you mention mate


----------



## rolex

thoon said:


> Ill report back on just that mix you mention mate


Dont overheat too mate , keep the oil warm when filtering and keep filtering slow .....seems to work when it comes to problems with tren 

- - - Updated - - -



thoon said:


> Ill report back on just that mix you mention mate


Dont overheat too mate , keep the oil warm when filtering and keep filtering slow .....seems to work when it comes to problems with tren


----------



## JCarter

crazypaver1 said:


> sounds like it did what it said on the tin  flowed rapid


LOL well yeah, it certainly did that! Has anyone actually used one of these before though? I've looked on their website and tests show that they can filter 180ml/min (or something similar) but that wasn't with a thick hormone/oil solution.... Like I say, my last solution just dripped through and took hours!

Also, what is the little white knob-type bit on the side of the vacuum unit?! I think I turned that clockwise a bit more than I did last time - does this create a greater amount of pressure/ increase flow rate??


----------



## Pain2Gain

thoon said:


> Thats the thing mate just want to stand out from the crowd with something higher than 200mg/ml .. 300mg/ml went to jelly without vast amounts of solvents


What's wrong with 200mg/ml though? If it aInt broke..........


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> What's wrong with 200mg/ml though? If it aInt broke..........


Tren is too expensive to experiment with!! :lol:

Must be a reason UGL's don't go any higher with it, especially these days with all the high dose super duper blends about!!


----------



## Pain2Gain

Hotdog147 said:


> Tren is too expensive to experiment with!! :lol:
> 
> Must be a reason UGL's don't go any higher with it, especially these days with all the high dose super duper blends about!!


Exactly mate.


----------



## don1

thoon said:


> Question to the advanced brewers
> 
> Getting Tren E at more than 200mg/ml ,,
> 
> what have you tried ?


250 is fine,


----------



## Machette

Tren E should hold fine at 250mg/ml... Even though 2ml of 200mg/ml if you have good quality raws is enough to blow your socks off!


----------



## Suprakill4

I am desperate to try homebrewing, have zero clue about it.

does anyone have any links with a full comprehensive guide on what you need, where to buy, how to do it etc? Obviously cant ask for a source for the raws so i would have to also look into this in depth as again no clue where i would get that....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Suprakill4 said:


> I am desperate to try homebrewing, have zero clue about it.
> 
> does anyone have any links with a full comprehensive guide on what you need, where to buy, how to do it etc? Obviously cant ask for a source for the raws so i would have to also look into this in depth as again no clue where i would get that....


first page of this thread :whistling:


----------



## Suprakill4

ewen said:


> first page of this thread :whistling:


oh lol!


----------



## skinso

How does that rapid flow work? I take it u have to buy filters for changing?

I find the 50ml flows thru quick so for brewing 100ml I use 2 filters. On my last brew when I had finished I filled the syringe with gso and pushed it as hard as could thru the filter just to see how much pressure it took to bust the filter, I couldn't bust it

- - - Updated - - -

How does that rapid flow work? I take it u have to buy filters for changing?

I find the 50ml flows thru quick so for brewing 100ml I use 2 filters. On my last brew when I had finished I filled the syringe with gso and pushed it as hard as could thru the filter just to see how much pressure it took to bust the filter, I couldn't bust it


----------



## rolex

skinso said:


> How does that rapid flow work? I take it u have to buy filters for changing?
> 
> I find the 50ml flows thru quick so for brewing 100ml I use 2 filters. On my last brew when I had finished I filled the syringe with gso and pushed it as hard as could thru the filter just to see how much pressure it took to bust the filter, I couldn't bust it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> How does that rapid flow work? I take it u have to buy filters for changing?
> 
> I find the 50ml flows thru quick so for brewing 100ml I use 2 filters. On my last brew when I had finished I filled the syringe with gso and pushed it as hard as could thru the filter just to see how much pressure it took to bust the filter, I couldn't bust it


----------



## thoon

Pain2Gain said:


> What's wrong with 200mg/ml though? If it aInt broke..........


Dam you guy's are to sensible ..


----------



## sauliuhas

lads is it worth purchasing autoclave or better to use boiling and microwave method?


----------



## Andy Dee

sauliuhas said:


> lads is it worth purchasing autoclave or better to use boiling and microwave method?


neither, just the boiling method.


----------



## skinso

My test e and p arrived today. My raws have always been wax but these parcels are powder so hoping its different from the wax as when I inject the test without the deca it's crippling


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> My test e and p arrived today. My raws have always been wax but these parcels are powder so hoping its different from the wax as when I inject the test without the deca it's crippling


ive only had that happen to test e, thats sh1t deal if its been delivered waxed, means its been out for months exposed to room temp.


----------



## skinso

That can't be right, the wax is solid like a candle and looks like it's been packed when in liquid form. I can't see that powder turning into solid wax


----------



## skinso

Just Been on ebay and my supplier of my filters have gone. Has any1 got any links for sterile syringe filters?


----------



## dusher

That accuchem on ebay doesn't see to have anything for sale anymore. Where is everyone getting their BA and BB?

This any good?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150ml-Pharma-Benzyl-Alcohol-Fragrance-Preservative-/270746793858?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item3f09c43782

or this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/50-ML-Benzyl-Alcohol-99-9-Purity-Bodybuilding-Dissolvent-Fragrance-Preservative-/170920380881?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Lab_Supplies_ET&hash=item27cba609d1


----------



## Andy Dee

skinso said:


> That can't be right, the wax is solid like a candle and looks like it's been packed when in liquid form. I can't see that powder turning into solid wax


what gear is it thats waxed?


----------



## crazypaver1

andysutils said:


> what gear is it thats waxed?


eth does it alot, come into country as a block, have to smash it up


----------



## Andy Dee

crazypaver1 said:


> eth does it alot, come into country as a block, have to smash it up


i know mate, i'll stop posting in this thread and give up now because i obviously dont know what im taking about.


----------



## crazypaver1

andysutils said:


> i know mate, i'll stop posting in this thread and give up now because i obviously dont know what im taking about.


sorry did i miss something? i thought you where asking?


----------



## thoon

andysutils said:


> i know mate, i'll stop posting in this thread and give up now because i obviously dont know what im taking about.


Everyone has to learn somewhere


----------



## Andy Dee

thoon said:


> Everyone has to learn somewhere


i was being sarcastic


----------



## crazypaver1

andysutils said:


> i was being sarcastic


 :rolleye:


----------



## skinso

My test e and deca was wax but my recent batch of test e and prop from the same company came as powder


----------



## crazypaver1

skinso said:


> My test e and deca was wax but my recent batch of test e and prop from the same company came as powder


All depends on how hot its got in transit mate it varies


----------



## Machette

Deca and test e have low melting points hence why sometimes when exposed to room temp or above they do turn into a wax!

Test prop on the other hand should be power/crystal like...


----------



## Pain2Gain

Personally if my raws turned up waxed I'd be Fcuking miffEd! Shows the supplier doesn't give a toss a cool pack doesn't cost much FFS and around $40 shipping cost when really its like $5 to them tells you what sort of out fit your dealing with.

I know 99% of the time you might be ok still using it and all that but bear in mind the above statement before ponying this out to me


----------



## latblaster

When you make homebrew, does it in anyway feel better?

By that I mean coz you've been very careful about ingredient purity & cooking it up, is it like distilling & you get a purer product.

You know, if you by cheap voddy vs Smirnoff Black or whatever, you can feel the difference as it is a better process.


----------



## crazypaver1

anybody know how to make bac water? thanks


----------



## RockyD

crazypaver1 said:


> anybody know how to make bac water? thanks


Heat kettle, poor some water in a cup let cool, take how ever many mls of water you want add 1% BA, then filter into vial. Bac water


----------



## jjcooper

On 1.5g of my test e and larvvvveee it, gaining nicely and dropping bodyfat (diet obvs) but not chomping through muscle whilst on low carb etc so i know the gears good.

Sat at 15 1/2 stone and fairly lean  happy man


----------



## crazypaver1

RockyD said:


> Heat kettle, poor some water in a cup let cool, take how ever many mls of water you want add 1% BA, then filter into vial. Bac water


Just tap water? Have you used this method before?


----------



## sauliuhas

jjcooper said:


> On 1.5g of my test e and larvvvveee it, gaining nicely and dropping bodyfat (diet obvs) but not chomping through muscle whilst on low carb etc so i know the gears good.
> 
> Sat at 15 1/2 stone and fairly lean  happy man


a week?  that's loads.. I started "my"  sus and eq yesterday.. i'll give it a go till new year, see how it goes..


----------



## jjcooper

sauliuhas said:


> a week?  that's loads.. I started "my"  sus and eq yesterday.. i'll give it a go till new year, see how it goes..


Yeah few high level trainers (compete too) in my local gym said that 1g of test all year round with a three week break is what they do, HCG nolva in time off, but in this game time off is going backwards! The lads that say this all have fantastic physiques, they run other compounds as well but after running 1g test and a dabble with tren i like higher test, still no sides and loving the strength and size so cant fall off


----------



## jjcooper

sauliuhas said:


> a week?  that's loads.. I started "my"  sus and eq yesterday.. i'll give it a go till new year, see how it goes..


You will larve it, keep us updated mate!


----------



## Pain2Gain

crazypaver1 said:


> Just tap water? Have you used this method before?


Exactly mate don't think I'd use tap water either or boil in a kettle for that matter, sounds like some east European formula that uncle Krakof told of once upon a time.

Be much more inclined to use sterile water amps (get mine at needle exchange) add BA and filter, might not even need to filter it as its already sterile?


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> Exactly mate don't think I'd use tap water either or boil in a kettle for that matter, sounds like some east European formula that uncle Krakof told of once upon a time.
> 
> Be much more inclined to use sterile water amps (get mine at needle exchange) add BA and filter, might not even need to filter it as its already sterile?


Or just go on http://www.sms-health.com/miscellaneous/30ml-bacteriostatic-water/prod_17.html and stock up before it goes out of stock again!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i remember zorrin saying he puts water thats cooled from the kettle into a zip lock bag then microwaves it adding the ba% prior to zapping then you have sterile bac water he said he jabs the bag and draws up then dispenses to vial/s for later .


----------



## RockyD

crazypaver1 said:


> Just tap water? Have you used this method before?


Yes just tap water boiled and cooled add BA then filter. Use this method all the time with no probs, never buy bac water anymore

Have been running GH since near beginning of year with daily shots using my own bac water, so that's quite a few shots right there alone.


----------



## sauliuhas

jjcooper said:


> You will larve it, keep us updated mate!


will do, i'll keep doses low lol, got primo ace, and primo ent to go, just run out of filters, and can't find tier of caps anywhere in uk, only US


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> will do, i'll keep doses low lol, got primo ace, and primo ent to go, just run out of filters, and can't find tier of caps anywhere in uk, only US


Have you used homebrewed primo acetate in the past?


----------



## jake87

ewen said:


> i remember zorrin saying he puts water thats cooled from the kettle into a zip lock bag then microwaves it adding the ba% prior to zapping then you have sterile bac water he said he jabs the bag and draws up then dispenses to vial/s for later .


yeh but


----------



## sauliuhas

no, why?


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> no, why?


Supposed to be painful!


----------



## sauliuhas

am not gonna use EO, ace I'll do @50mg/ml, ent. 100-150mg/ml... so far prop, sus, an eq, are not painfull at all... so fingers crossed..


----------



## crazypaver1

Pain2Gain said:


> Exactly mate don't think I'd use tap water either or boil in a kettle for that matter, sounds like some east European formula that uncle Krakof told of once upon a time.
> 
> Be much more inclined to use sterile water amps (get mine at needle exchange) add BA and filter, might not even need to filter it as its already sterile?


what about destilled water? not boiled, just filtered and added ba?


----------



## sauliuhas

gents, just to double check: are these filters good to go? http://www.labhut.com/products/syringe-filters/cronus.html?filter_is_sterile=1287

chinese sent me wrong ones, non sterile, ain't gonna use them...


----------



## Pain2Gain

sauliuhas said:


> gents, just to double check: are these filters good to go? http://www.labhut.com/products/syringe-filters/cronus.html?filter_is_sterile=1287
> 
> chinese sent me wrong ones, non sterile, ain't gonna use them...


Yes BUT GET THE PTFE NOT PES the later is not stable with substances such as the BB so don't get them, nice prices on that site btw think I'll get some from there!


----------



## Pain2Gain

This is what you want

http://www.labhut.com/products/syringe-filters/cronus/cronus-25mm-ptfe-syringe-filter-0-2-mirco-m.html


----------



## sauliuhas

Nylon Polyamide Syringe Filters - (Syringe Filter 33mm (NYL) polyamide 0.45µm sterile Pack of 50) ordered these ones... I know, price ain't bad.. that's why we got this forum: to share our knowledge and findings lol 

http://www.camlab.co.uk/camlab-nylon-syringe-filters-polyamide-membrane-p25489.aspx

I hope it is not against the forum rules to post the link for filters?! if so please remove it..


----------



## mr_pink

crazypaver1 said:


> what about destilled water? not boiled, just filtered and added ba?


destilled water yes mate 0.9% ba you can pick up 20 litres for around £20 cheap as chips


----------



## mr_pink

remember all winter brewers keep them bb warm above 18 oc when brewing or risk the bb crashing ball ache heating it down


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> Nylon Polyamide Syringe Filters - (Syringe Filter 33mm (NYL) polyamide 0.45µm sterile Pack of 50) ordered these ones... I know, price ain't bad.. that's why we got this forum: to share our knowledge and findings lol
> 
> http://www.camlab.co.uk/camlab-nylon-syringe-filters-polyamide-membrane-p25489.aspx
> 
> I hope it is not against the forum rules to post the link for filters?! if so please remove it..


I fcukin hate syringe filters! why dont you use nalgene bottle top filters for gear with small amounts of solvent! Best thing is a whatman polycap as with a pump! Awesome!


----------



## mr_pink

MonstaMuscle said:


> I fcukin hate syringe filters! why dont you use nalgene bottle top filters for gear with small amounts of solvent! Best thing is a whatman polycap as with a pump! Awesome!


i fckuckin hate nalgene bottle top filters there the worst invention going they either crack or they crack lol

whatman 150 polycap is awsome but there are bigger ways lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

mr_pink said:


> i fckuckin hate nalgene bottle top filters there the worst invention going they either crack or they crack lol
> 
> whatman 150 polycap is awsome but there are bigger ways lol


rls or mls whatever they go by these days recommend using a glass lower so the pump dont crack the [email protected] plastic .


----------



## Machette

ewen said:


> rls or mls whatever they go by these days recommend using a glass lower so the pump dont crack the [email protected] plastic .


Youve got to be quite thick to not realise everyone who sells nalgenes reccommend a glass media bottle at the bottom to stop it from cracking lol!


----------



## sauliuhas

i only brew small amounts, and i use 50ml syringe + mastic gun, and filter obviously.. haven't tryed the complete filters yet, as the previous method works fine for me.. any cheap complete filter sources in uk? apart from google


----------



## mr_pink

MonstaMuscle said:


> Youve got to be quite thick to not realise everyone who sells nalgenes reccommend a glass media bottle at the bottom to stop it from cracking lol!


when i did the brewing in nalgenes there wasnt any glass out there then research supply wasnt event called researchsupply then lol but you remeber your powefull whatman polycap filters you have to be retarded to still be using that level of filtering when there are much better and cheaper option's


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> i only brew small amounts, and i use 50ml syringe + mastic gun, and filter obviously.. haven't tryed the complete filters yet, as the previous method works fine for me.. any cheap complete filter sources in uk? apart from google


Ill let you know when i get home bro... RLS are good!


----------



## Machette

mr_pink said:


> when i did the brewing in nalgenes there wasnt any glass out there then research supply wasnt event called researchsupply then lol but you remeber your powefull whatman polycap filters you have to be retarded to still be using that level of filtering when there are much better and cheaper option's


You idiot! lol theres always been 45mm media glass bottles available! Even before the nalgenes!

Also i use the Whatman PolyCap AS 36! i dont care if it costs me more and i also always buy new sterile tubing. I use 1 whatman polycap and 1 set of tubing for every batch of gear i make for myself! reason being im not looking for a cheap option as i want the best qulity end product!

The polycap as has a prefilter then a nylon 0.2um filter so end product is beautiful!

You stick to your cheap methods at the end of the day its only something your injecting into your body! 

I reccommend you use a tea strainer! Cheap lol!


----------



## mr_pink

its not cheap its cheaper more effective than a polcap the 150 are the best but the bell will clog on the 150

Now then are you very sure there has always bin a glass media for them very very sure would you like to bet they was all plastic would you like ukm bet £200 to go to paypal account then winner gets lot mate that the plastic ones came out first glass after due to the breakages but place the bet and i will show :0

why on earth are you having a cock off re you old enough to brew i stated that i didnt like the old ones as they cracked you called me retarded like said lets have this bet that nalgane only produced plastic ones first £200 ???????????

One more thing is thr polycap filter designed to filter steroids ?????? please give me the full info on where is designed to filter steroids ????

no idea why your having a cock of is this your patch are you the brewer in here lol

again nalgene £200 they first relised plastic only ???


----------



## mr_pink

you realy think that polcap whatman are the best on the market wow realy wow you get new tubing and sh1t good on ye wow is all i can say that whatman is the dogs lol lol lol realy ??? whatman show me the eveidnce what is used by any yes any medical manufactures of Any type of steorid for filtering ???


----------



## MRSTRONG

just post your cocks see whose is bigger .


----------



## mr_pink

ewen said:


> just post your cocks see whose is bigger .


He'd win sounds much bigger cock lol


----------



## Machette

mr_pink said:


> you realy think that polcap whatman are the best on the market wow realy wow you get new tubing and sh1t good on ye wow is all i can say that whatman is the dogs lol lol lol realy ??? whatman show me the eveidnce what is used by any yes any medical manufactures of Any type of steorid for filtering ???


Mate i dont even understand what your talking about! You must be retarded! I did not say and please read back my post that the nalgenes came with a glass media bottle! They were always available and could be bought seperately... Nalgene still sell there filters with plastic media bottles!

Also mate if you look of the whatman website no it doesnt say steroids lol imsure they wouldnt want such publicity but it does say pharmaceutial preperations!

Now please go away; your talking sh1t!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mr_pink said:


> He'd win sounds much bigger cock lol


im not convinced


----------



## mr_pink

im not sure why you keep going on the plastic ones came out first mate then they kept breaking then glass ones was offerd they did not originaly have glass units when they first came out thats all im saying when they very first came on the market the glass wasnt there the glass was offerd due to the cracking of the plastic

yes other companys offer the glass but when they first came out they was plastic you carnt have the chicken before the egg its not rocket science

whatman filters are not for pharmaceutial grade filtering that is why it doesnt state it there not made for it not becuase whatman are making them for the steroid world jesus mate


----------



## Machette

ewen said:


> im not convinced


Ewen you want to see it? No probz lol but its in hibernation as its foookin cold lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

MonstaMuscle said:


> Ewen you want to see it? No probz lol but its in hibernation as its foookin cold lol


lol no


----------



## crazypaver1




----------



## latblaster

Cock pics or no filter.


----------



## Machette

latblaster said:


> Cock pics or no filter.


hahaha asshole!


----------



## latblaster

Mr Pink's gone red...poor old pinky shouldn't argue wit de Monsta!!


----------



## BetterThanYou

guys, is it illegal to sell EO on ebay as of recently or something? i can't find it anywhere, the only other source I know is medical-and-lab-supplies but thats US :sad:


----------



## Robsta

It's probably against eBay policy or something stupid like that. Interesting thread.


----------



## BetterThanYou

yeah but when i bought mine about 2 months ago, there was a ton of sellers, now not even a single one worldwide :| great


----------



## Robsta

You could always try emailing a ug lab and see if they'll sell you some lmao 

Sort of defeats the object tho really I suppose


----------



## MRSTRONG

contact these guys http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ethyl-Oleate-Pure-99-9-50ml-100ml-250ml-1-Litre-/221110231107

looks like ebay has taken eo off but im sure accuchem can help out


----------



## BetterThanYou

why i haven't thought about that damn, I've been buying from them before


----------



## dusher

BetterThanYou said:


> why i haven't thought about that damn, I've been buying from them before


Ive contacted him recently, got his own website starting soon too:

http://acumuscle.com/

He said he was putting everything back up this week as he was on holiday, but instead I see hes added some womens hand bags :confused1:


----------



## dusher

Where do you all get your bottle top filters from?


----------



## sauliuhas

I recently done my shoping at camlab... http://www.camlab.co.uk/bottle-top-filters-pes-membrane-p14403.aspx

i think that's not a bad price...


----------



## dusher

sauliuhas said:


> I recently done my shoping at camlab... http://www.camlab.co.uk/bottle-top-filters-pes-membrane-p14403.aspx
> 
> i think that's not a bad price...


Cheers, is the PES filter good for what we need?


----------



## sauliuhas

Pain2Gain said:


> Yes BUT GET THE PTFE NOT PES the later is not stable with substances such as the BB so don't get them, nice prices on that site btw think I'll get some from there!


pain sais no


----------



## BetterThanYou

can I use one of these brake bleeder pumps with those filters?


----------



## Machette

BetterThanYou said:


> can I use one of these brake bleeder pumps with those filters?
> 
> View attachment 100291


The nalgenes i used to use had nylon membranes... Ptfe is good!


----------



## Meach

Add Title


----------



## sauliuhas

jjcooper said:


> You will larve it, keep us updated mate!


so week 2, done 4 shots so far: sus+eq, and var, everything my make.. strengh is going up, wednesday I was squating 200kg again, with no strugle.. benching 150kg again, and am getting bone more often then normal, like I said done 4 shots, no PIP at all, just done arms, and they feels solid, hard.. we'll see how it goes later.. primo will be added soon, and sus replaced with test e, my make again, low dosage 500/500 and eq 400-600mg..


----------



## BetterThanYou

guys just to let you know, ethyl oleate back in stock on ebay, stocked up on 1 litre :laugh:


----------



## miller25

I might have to brew up, I have a bag of test e that I was gonna just bin, but I might use it up.

Can any one point me in the right direction to get bottle top filters and bottle please??


----------



## miller25

If I was to make lets say 500ml in a screw top bottle, how would I keep it sterile??


----------



## Pain2Gain

miller25 said:


> If I was to make lets say 500ml in a screw top bottle, how would I keep it sterile??


5x 100ml vials

Or a septa top (top that is same as butyl stopper on a vial) but this is not ideal


----------



## miller25

So I cant make it and store it in a screw top bottle and use when I want?

I made some before but I'm looking easier ways rather then put in seperate vials as its only me using it.


----------



## BIGBANG

miller25 said:


> So I cant make it and store it in a screw top bottle and use when I want?
> 
> I made some before but I'm looking easier ways rather then put in seperate vials as its only me using it.


5 x 100 like said above just as easy mate the screw top option not the best for storage carrys few contamination risks there


----------



## Pain2Gain

miller25 said:


> So I cant make it and store it in a screw top bottle and use when I want?
> 
> I made some before but I'm looking easier ways rather then put in seperate vials as its only me using it.


Well you can do what ever you want to but if you want it to be as safe as possible then 5 x 100ml vials is your answer.


----------



## sauliuhas

Posted by: UA_Iron

Newbie on this forum, first post.

1. Seems to be some confusion around what that powder calculator does...more specifically that "powder weight" field entry means. When it says "normally between .75 to .85" that is incorrect. How about all values for ALL injectable hormones (that we're interested in at least) will fall between ".84 and .971"

2. Molecular weight of the hormone has nothing to do with anything related to the powder calculator. Maybe it would come into play when you're looking for the appropriate solvent/suspension/surfactant to suspend it in.

3. For test E @250mg/ml if you used .75 as your number in the powder calc and your powder was 98% pure you'd be at 231.3mg/ml, or 7.47% underdosed.

4. Don't bother with PES or nylon filter membranes. They'll work fine for small doses, but why risk it. PES is not compatible with EO, BA @ 2% or BB, nylon is not compatible with at least a few of those. No data exists if PVDF (teflon) for EO or guaiacol material compatibility, though I suspect it is as teflon is generally a very compatible material.

5. When your Millipore filtration unit starts to get hairline cracks and leak when you're filtering an EO based AAS its because the housing is not a compatible material with EO. The filter might be, but the housing probably isnt.

6. GSO is superior to other oils because of its omega 3/omega 6 ratios. Oils higher in some fat contents will change the absorption of steroids. Don't like the green tint? Try safflower oil, nearly identical in fat contents minus some of the other antioxidants that GSO has... close enough, no one's even proven that the amount you take in via injection has any benefit to overall health.

7. Any articles posted on cottonseed oil being a largely contaminated oil did not mention its roll its injectable pharmaceuticals specifically. FDA did not test any cottonseed oil in 2007... so what? Was this on the food side or the drug side - most likely it was on the food side. Who cares? No one eats cottonseed oil anyway. Years of injectable pharmaceuticals made with cottonseed should be evidence enough that its tolerable and very unlikely to cause any issues, especially when compared with other factors such as injection technique. Years of Monkeys home brewing with cottonseed should help you arrive at a similar conclusion.

8. EO and butyl material compatibility: EO as a certain percentage of the carrier oil should be fine with respect to material compatibility. Butyl is "highly" compatible rubber when it comes to liquids. The plunger in your syringe might act differently than the butyl stopper...


----------



## Machette

sauliuhas said:


> Posted by: UA_Iron
> 
> Newbie on this forum, first post.
> 
> 1. Seems to be some confusion around what that powder calculator does...more specifically that "powder weight" field entry means. When it says "normally between .75 to .85" that is incorrect. How about all values for ALL injectable hormones (that we're interested in at least) will fall between ".84 and .971"
> 
> 2. Molecular weight of the hormone has nothing to do with anything related to the powder calculator. Maybe it would come into play when you're looking for the appropriate solvent/suspension/surfactant to suspend it in.
> 
> 3. For test E @250mg/ml if you used .75 as your number in the powder calc and your powder was 98% pure you'd be at 231.3mg/ml, or 7.47% underdosed.
> 
> 4. Don't bother with PES or nylon filter membranes. They'll work fine for small doses, but why risk it. PES is not compatible with EO, BA @ 2% or BB, nylon is not compatible with at least a few of those. No data exists if PVDF (teflon) for EO or guaiacol material compatibility, though I suspect it is as teflon is generally a very compatible material.
> 
> 5. When your Millipore filtration unit starts to get hairline cracks and leak when you're filtering an EO based AAS its because the housing is not a compatible material with EO. The filter might be, but the housing probably isnt.
> 
> 6. GSO is superior to other oils because of its omega 3/omega 6 ratios. Oils higher in some fat contents will change the absorption of steroids. Don't like the green tint? Try safflower oil, nearly identical in fat contents minus some of the other antioxidants that GSO has... close enough, no one's even proven that the amount you take in via injection has any benefit to overall health.
> 
> 7. Any articles posted on cottonseed oil being a largely contaminated oil did not mention its roll its injectable pharmaceuticals specifically. FDA did not test any cottonseed oil in 2007... so what? Was this on the food side or the drug side - most likely it was on the food side. Who cares? No one eats cottonseed oil anyway. Years of injectable pharmaceuticals made with cottonseed should be evidence enough that its tolerable and very unlikely to cause any issues, especially when compared with other factors such as injection technique. Years of Monkeys home brewing with cottonseed should help you arrive at a similar conclusion.
> 
> 8. EO and butyl material compatibility: EO as a certain percentage of the carrier oil should be fine with respect to material compatibility. Butyl is "highly" compatible rubber when it comes to liquids. The plunger in your syringe might act differently than the butyl stopper...


All very good points above some of which have been discussed in here!

I never use a poder calculator or.75 to workout my powder weight...

Best way is if making 100ml of something add the powder to the BA and BB until suspended then add oil to 100ml! Simples! Not Confusing at all!


----------



## sauliuhas

monstar - have u tried masteron+prop+tren mix to brew?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Let's not get into the powder weight argument AGAIN.....PLEASE!

And just use PTFE filters no compatibility issues then.


----------



## miller25

MonstaMuscle said:


> All very good points above some of which have been discussed in here!
> 
> I never use a poder calculator or.75 to workout my powder weight...
> 
> Best way is if making 100ml of something add the powder to the BA and BB until suspended then add oil to 100ml! Simples! Not Confusing at all!


I've not tried this method, how does it work?


----------



## MRSTRONG

miller25 said:


> I've not tried this method, how does it work?


put everything in your beaker except carrier oil warm til its liquid then add carrier until you reach the 100ml on the beaker , heat then draw and filter to vials .


----------



## BIGBANG

mr_pink you still on hoj i aint bin on there in ages ????

monsta you was the one that got the idea of the whatman and the perlistic pump of me threw private pm i got the idea of mr_pink on hoj years ago if its the same guy

and crazypaver lol your alright when offering fusion labs threw private emails


----------



## crazypaver1

BIGBANG said:


> mr_pink you still on hoj i aint bin on there in ages ????
> 
> monsta you was the one that got the idea of the whatman and the perlistic pump of me threw private pm i got the idea of mr_pink on hoj years ago if its the same guy
> 
> and crazypaver lol your alright when offering fusion labs threw private emails


what i dont even know who you are mate? you cant be saying things like that about me! i wouldnt break the rules like that i dont even supply fusion i buy online???????


----------



## Andy Dee

BetterThanYou said:


> guys just to let you know, ethyl oleate back in stock on ebay, stocked up on 1 litre :laugh:


is that glass bottled though?


----------



## BIGBANG

no you dont bud but you did contact a friend of mine and within the first email express you selling fusion labs if you need proof ill copy and paste them on here mate im not ****d your the one jumping down peoples throats on here not me you from mold correct ??


----------



## Hotdog147

ewen said:


> put everything in your beaker except carrier oil warm til its liquid then add carrier until you reach the 100ml on the beaker , heat then draw and filter to vials .


That sounds all well and good but in my experience( limited at best btw, no expert at all!) I've found the beakers to be very inaccurate tbh

What I found with the last brew I made, did 100ml, the beaker read way above the 100 mark yet it filled a 5ml barrel 20x to the button

That was using .95 as my powder weight brewing test E

Maybe I need a better beaker! Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

Hotdog147 said:


> That sounds all well and good but in my experience( limited at best btw, no expert at all!) I've found the beakers to be very inaccurate tbh
> 
> What I found with the last brew I made, did 100ml, the beaker read way above the 100 mark yet it filled a 5ml barrel 20x to the button
> 
> Maybe I need a better beaker! Lol


yeah they are a little in accurate lol


----------



## crazypaver1

BIGBANG said:


> no you dont bud but you did contact a friend of mine and within the first email express you selling fusion labs if you need proof ill copy and paste them on here mate im not ****d your the one jumping down peoples throats on here not me you from mold correct ??


no mate im in chester and a copy and paste means fcuk all when you can edit your pms in a qoute and write what ever you want , not bein funny but your the one jumping down my throat and after looking what you had to add to this thread about you being an 'ugl mastermind' well that bollox says it all for me,


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> no you dont bud but you did contact a friend of mine and within the first email express you selling fusion labs if you need proof ill copy and paste them on here mate im not ****d your the one jumping down peoples throats on here not me you from mold correct ??


press print screen (top right of keyboard)

then open windows paint and press ctrl v , save and upload .

just saying


----------



## BIGBANG

ok thsnk you crazy i will now take screenshot of you telling bungle that you sell fusion so i carnt edit it thank you again

and on the mastermind comment i was no mastermind i got caught


----------



## crazypaver1

BIGBANG said:


> ok thsnk you crazy i will now take screenshot of you telling bungle that you sell fusion so i carnt edit it thank you again
> 
> and on the mastermind comment i was no mastermind i got caught


you dont have to tell me you were no mastermind mate lol when was it you 'got caught'? i dont remember hearing about it


----------



## Pain2Gain

If you get one of those calibrated measures the thin tall ones using water poor 100ml (or whatever) from the tall tube into your brewing beaker, you now know where 100ml is exactly.

I know I know the brain power is unrivalled, thank me later


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> If you get one of those calibrated measures the thin tall ones using water poor 100ml (or whatever) from the tall tube into your brewing beaker, you now know where 100ml is exactly.
> 
> I know I know the brain power is unrivalled, thank me later


Sounds too complicated for me TBH!


----------



## Machette

BIGBANG said:


> mr_pink you still on hoj i aint bin on there in ages ????
> 
> monsta you was the one that got the idea of the whatman and the perlistic pump of me threw private pm i got the idea of mr_pink on hoj years ago if its the same guy
> 
> and crazypaver lol your alright when offering fusion labs threw private emails


Mate i dont even know who you are let alone ever have spoken to you???

No i didnt get the idea from you now go away! Stop talking sh1t!


----------



## sauliuhas

we're here to share brewing experiences, and advices..that's the only way to improve, previous comments should be ignored or deleted by mods.. now back to work  can i make test p+masteron+tren a mix without using eo?


----------



## Pain2Gain

sauliuhas said:


> we're here to share brewing experiences, and advices..that's the only way to improve, previous comments should be ignored or deleted by mods.. now back to work  can i make test p+masteron+tren a mix without using eo?


Yes you don't use EO for anything really, obviously has its advantages in some places and here it's analgesic properties would be an advantage one for the prop and two because its a tri blend so I'd imagin total hormone mg would be fair high.

But you could run up a small batch without EO and see how it goes first.


----------



## BIGBANG

there you mate


----------



## BIGBANG

i carnt take screen shots if i could email the pics to someone who can upload them that would be great lol its not letting me print screen shot lol


----------



## RascaL18

BIGBANG said:


> i carnt take screen shots if i could email the pics to someone who can upload them that would be great lol its not letting me print screen shot lol


if your using a laptop press the FN button next to CTRL button on the left hand side whilst your press print screen!


----------



## BIGBANG

Done edited post point proven so we can move on in this thread


----------



## BIGBANG

crazypaver1 said:


> no mate im in chester and a copy and paste means fcuk all when you can edit your pms in a qoute and write what ever you want , not bein funny but your the one jumping down my throat and after looking what you had to add to this thread about you being an 'ugl mastermind' well that bollox says it all for me,


please check my post page 109 where you clearly state you sell fusion pharma


----------



## RascaL18

oioioioioioi oiiiiiiiiiiiiiii @crazypaver1 you naughty little bugger


----------



## miller25

ewen said:


> put everything in your beaker except carrier oil warm til its liquid then add carrier until you reach the 100ml on the beaker , heat then draw and filter to vials .


what mg/ml would this make if not using the powder calculator??


----------



## Machette

BIGBANG said:


> please check my post page 109 where you clearly state you sell fusion pharma


The question is BIGBANG what did you get out of posting that? Trouble maker...


----------



## BIGBANG

miller25 said:


> what mg/ml would this make if not using the powder calculator??


how much powder in weight have you got there ?? i might be missin a post or summit ??


----------



## BIGBANG

MonstaMuscle said:


> The question is BIGBANG what did you get out of posting that? Trouble maker...


to prove my point thats all there is a hidden agenda behind people posting stuff people want onest opinions you dont get onest opinions when the people are trying to sell the products but i was asked so i did it


----------



## dusher

When this site is up and running properly Im guessing its going to be a great source:

http://uklabsupply.com/index.php/


----------



## BIGBANG

There was one with very similar name that was realy good but they just suddenly dissapeard hopefully they are good source for everyone


----------



## Hotdog147

miller25 said:


> what mg/ml would this make if not using the powder calculator??


Depends on how many grams of powder you add! If you added 25 grams then it would be 250mg/ml

I wouldn't do it this way anyway, beakers are not accurate enough


----------



## Pain2Gain

miller25 said:


> what mg/ml would this make if not using the powder calculator??


Depends how much powder you put in!

3gram would give 300mg/ml

2 gram 200mg/ml


----------



## Pain2Gain

@hotdog lol


----------



## Hotdog147

Pain2Gain said:


> @hotdog lol


LOL, mate you will always be one step behind me! I'm just too fast! :laugh:

Only kidding mate!


----------



## Pain2Gain

dusher said:


> When this site is up and running properly Im guessing its going to be a great source:
> 
> http://uklabsupply.com/index.php/


Depends how much they inflate the price by, I have issues paying a premium for stuff I can order direct myself.

But in emergencies will be handy to have.

Now we can work out who here has a girl friend called amber we can work out who's setting up shop lol


----------



## Pain2Gain

Hotdog147 said:


> LOL, mate you will always be one step behind me! I'm just too fast! :laugh:
> 
> Only kidding mate!


Well if your not fast your last


----------



## dusher

Pain2Gain said:


> Depends how much they inflate the price by, I have issues paying a premium for stuff I can order direct myself.
> 
> But in emergencies will be handy to have.
> 
> Now we can work out who here has a girl friend called amber we can work out who's setting up shop lol


Was thinking the same thing myself.


----------



## BetterThanYou

andysutils said:


> is that glass bottled though?


no, plastic, but EO only melts some types of plastics, not all of them, it's been shipped from china in one of those blue plastic 55 gal drums anyway, at least that was the response from seller


----------



## Pain2Gain

BetterThanYou said:


> no, plastic, but EO only melts some types of plastics, not all of them, it's been shipped from china in one of those blue plastic 55 gal drums anyway,* at least that was the response from seller*


Ok lol


----------



## BIGBANG

removed


----------



## jayDP

were do you guys get your filters?

ebay? whats the seller name?


----------



## lxm

Seriously ? posting images of private messages = a ban

And its not cool posting that stuff up! that was meant for private eyes.

Why are you publicly outing members for what has been said in pms ? if you dont like what is said to you in pms then ingore them or report them, you do not post screenshots of them.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

pmsl love a good ownage, crazypaver you naughty cnut lol


----------



## BIGBANG

why he said he doesnt know me and has never said that i clearly showed he did if he wants to comment in every fusion lab fair enough but least want true reports not someone who is just bigging up his sales

ive had loads of pm's etc any mod free to look at them not outing everyone but if hes gonna be gobby **** then not admit to doing it then ill prove it simple as you read his posts on fusion labs before its like man love for juice least we can see its got hidden agenda fk him


----------



## Machette

We dont like hidden agendas!


----------



## BIGBANG

Matter proved think we should get on with what a great thread this

And for the people think im in the wrong when you check threw his posts on fusion labs you will see what i mean lads call me what you want but i want real facts on this forum


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIGBANG said:


> Matter proved think we should get on with what a great thread this
> 
> And for the people think im in the wrong when you check threw his posts on fusion labs you will see what i mean lads call me what you want but i want real facts on this forum


totally agree .

@jaypricel19 i got some from ebay i dont remember the seller name .


----------



## latblaster

BIGBANG said:


> no you dont bud but you did contact a friend of mine and within the first email express you selling fusion labs if you need proof ill copy and paste them on here mate im not ****d your the one jumping down peoples throats on here not me you from mold correct ??


Don't think posting info like this is allowed mate.


----------



## BIGBANG

latblaster said:


> Don't think posting info like this is allowed mate.


Think its all best swept underneath the carpet


----------



## MRSTRONG

http://www.gilsonuk.com/catalogue/FiltrationSeparation/SyringeFilters/NonSterileSyringeFilters?gclid=CMmAtOzX0LMCFerItAod5wcAgQ


----------



## BIGBANG

http://mistralni.co.uk/products/benzyl-benzoate

savs going to america for your bb


----------



## RascaL18

What's the fastest filtration system you can get?


----------



## MRSTRONG

RascaL18 said:


> What's the fastest filtration system you can get?


naglene rapid flow with pump i imagine but use a glass media bottle .


----------



## RascaL18

I can't find none of them to buy in the uk! They are all American! Do you know any where?


----------



## crazypaver1

BIGBANG said:


> why he said he doesnt know me and has never said that i clearly showed he did if he wants to comment in every fusion lab fair enough but least want true reports not someone who is just bigging up his sales
> 
> ive had loads of pm's etc any mod free to look at them not outing everyone but if hes gonna be gobby **** then not admit to doing it then ill prove it simple as you read his posts on fusion labs before its like man love for juice least we can see its got hidden agenda fk him


hold on you little **** i dont know you! your mate asked me who i am as he lived and asked me if i sell or make fusion, i never once gave him my email addy or asked him if he wanted any, your from deeside right? whats your name cos you will know me an **** urself when i tell you who i am, come on big man tell me your name


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> hold on you little **** i dont know you! your mate asked me who i am as he lived and asked me if i sell or make fusion, i never once gave him my email addy or asked him if he wanted any, your from deeside right? whats your name cos you will know me an **** urself when i tell you who i am, come on big man tell me your name


haha you fcuking knob do you know how daft you sound .

do you know who i am :lol:

fcuk off stop ruining this thread .


----------



## lxm

come on kiddies...

Before the ban hammer claps down.


----------



## latblaster

Just leave it, let his remarks remain & others will see how daft it all is.


----------



## crazypaver1

ewen said:


> haha you fcuking knob do you know how daft you sound .
> 
> do you know who i am :lol:
> 
> fcuk off stop ruining this thread .


you think i give a fcuk?


----------



## MRSTRONG

crazypaver1 said:


> you think i give a fcuk?


Dave Pierce , so now we all know who you are im still not afraid


----------



## Andy Dee

ewen said:


> Dave Pierce , so now we all know who you are im still not afraid


who the fkcs Dave Pierce?

Its Dave Fusion you should be scared of sunshine


----------



## MRSTRONG

andysutils said:


> who the fkcs Dave Pierce?
> 
> Its Dave Fusion you should be scared of sunshine


bro you`ll sh1t yourself when you find out who he is .

:lol:


----------



## 3752

crazypaver1 said:


> hold on you little **** i dont know you! your mate asked me who i am as he lived and asked me if i sell or make fusion, i never once gave him my email addy or asked him if he wanted any, your from deeside right? whats your name cos you will know me an **** urself when i tell you who i am, come on big man tell me your name


Funniest thing I have read all week.....now stop with the insults and the plastic hard man act, give it a rest enjoy the board or leave your choice


----------



## Robsta

Well I just read it and sh!t my pants ...........

Must've been laughing too hard


----------

